# Medicated FET Jan 15



## Frazoz

Hi Ladies

I thought I'd open a Jan med FET thread as there doesn't seem to be many FET threads on other forums.

A little bit about me I'm 34 my Hubby is 33, we have been TTC for 18 months, I wasn't ovulating and my Hubby has Low sperm count.

We had ICSI on 28th Nov and we had 18 mature eggs, 17 fertilised and we ended up with 3 x 3 day and 4 x 5 day embyros.

36 hrs after EC I started getting OHSS symptoms, I was admitted to hospital on the Tues till Thurs with fluid in my abdomen due to this ET was cancelled and our embyros were frozen.

I had a scan today at my clinic which is day 1 and even though I still have two large follicles they have given us the go ahead to start our FET (GEEP) cycle which I'm thrilled about.  At the time of being sick I couldn't imagine trying to get an embryo to implant but after just felt like something was missing so knowing we can start has really cheered me up.

We went through the protocol today and even though there seems a lot more involved than my mild IVF cycle at least I know that it's not going to make me sick.

I start taking the tablets on 28th Dec and injections on 30th Dec.

Anyone going through the same thing or anyone with any advice all welcome!!!


----------



## KateMart

Hi Frazoz,

Sorry to hear about your OHSS, sounds awful! Glad to hear you got the go ahead. 

We had ICSI in September. I got a BFP on OTD but it ended in miscarriage. DH has low sperm and I'm not sure if I ovulate. 

I produced 7 eggs, 6 were mature and all fertilised. We ended up with five top quality 5 day embryos and transfered one, froze four. 

We are planning a FET in February/March which is slightly later than you but we may get started sooner. Since my miscarriage my periods have been all over the place and I want to go with my January cycle to make sure we aren't waiting too long!

So not exactly the same situation as you but similar in some ways! How many embryos are you transferring? Wishing you the best of luck with your FET


----------



## Frazoz

Hi KateMart

I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage must be tough getting a BFP first time and then having such devastation. Can I ask did they have any idea why it happened? (If you'd rather not say I wont be offended). 

You have a lot of really amazing quality embyros which is fab!! 

I have never had regular cycles, and when I mean irregular I mean anything from 28 days to 48 days. Has the clinic advised you to wait or is this your choice?

The OHSS was awful it was coming out of every hole (TMI) and even when I physically couldn't eat or drink couldn't understand how it was still continuing, just pleased we have 7 frozen as thinking of having another fresh cycle after that would have been difficult. As I have an AMH of 62 I was already on a low dose of Gonal F (150mg) so have no idea what they'd do but hopefully I won't ever get to know.

They are only transferring one due to my age and this being my first ET. I did originally want two but now we are going through a frozen cycle Im happy to think we potentially have 7 chances.

How many are you having transferred and are you privately funding?

It's nice to know that there is someone else going through the same thing.

Good Luck for your next cycle whenever you decide to go ahead.


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Frazoz. Yes, even though it was only at five weeks, it was absolutely heartbreaking. I'd thought the BFP was too good to be true: surely we couldn't have been that lucky. I'm feeling a lot more positive now but found it very hard at the time.

They don't actually know why it happened. The clinic say it was most likely a chromosome defect with the embryo, despite it being 5AA, the best quality. Apparently the outside of the embryo doesn't necessarily reflect what's inside. I think there might be more to it, so am having some basic immune tests done. I had a really sore throat just after ET for instance and that can indicate high NK cells. I also had a suspected DVT (elevated d-dimer levels) which could mean clotting issues. My clinic don't test for NK cells but they do for blood issues so I am just going with those tests.

My cycles are similar to yours! Do you never ovulate? Have they checked you for PCOS?

I was so scared of OHSS; it's just terrible that you were hospitalised. Your AMH is high! You obviously had a nice reserve of eggs in there  . Hopefully if you had fresh ICSI again they would give you a lower dose. I was on 225 menopur and although I didn't produce many eggs, the clinic said they aim for less, but good quality. I was happy about that.

We are the same age   and my clinic was adamant about one in my first cycle. They said they are ok to thaw two this time, I think the consultant was just so disappointed that it ended the way it did for us, he'd try anything! He said our embryos were the best quality of any of the couples he'd seen at our follow up. 

We are NHS - we get two fresh and two frozen so I think after this they would move us onto fresh even though we would potentially have another two frosties left! How about you?

Did they say how long the frozen cycle is? I heard it was actually a bit longer than fresh! xx


----------



## Frazoz

I think the not knowing is the most difficult thing to deal with, abit like when you start TTC and every month you get your hopes up especially with our random cycle lengths. The first month we tired my cycle ended up being 48 days previously months 28-35 days so I was sure I was pregnant.

My Husband had chromosome testing prior to us starting IVF and it came back fine so I'm hoping that we have already passed one of the potential issues that could stop it working.

I sometimes wonder whether I might have NK cells, it's going to sound strange but in quite a sickly person and always seem to get any bug going around I had Glandular Fever in 2008 and spent two years being sick with something every month.

Are the tests expensive?

I don't think I've ever ovulated I did try using OPKs for three months and never got a positive.

I've been checked about three or four times now and def don't have PCOS I'm just different!!

It's so good that you get to put two back, so you think you'll go for this option? I wasn't sure whether I wanted one or two to be honest. I know they say your chances of getting pregnant improve but I don't know whether this translates to an actual live birth which is basically what we are trying to achieve.

Well when we started IVF our CCG didn't offer funding for couples that hadn't been trying for more than 3 yrs and you had to be under 35yr and I turn 35 in May. Our hospital wrote a letter of appeal as the reason my Hubby has sperm issues is because he was premature and had undescended testes that they didn't operate on until he was 6 yrs old. Anyway we decided to go private as we didn't want to wait any longer and the day I was admitted to hospital the Fertility Clinic co-ordinator told us that they had approved funding.  I couldn't believe it and my Hubby wants to "claim" some of our fee for private treatment now given they didn't even bother getting me back for a follow up appointment like they were supposed to in Nov. I can't be upset as I do believe that things happen for a reason and maybe we weren't met to wait.

So I techibalky start my frozen cycle today and should be doing ET end of Jan so it's about six to seven weeks so yes it is longer and I'll end up having another bleed exactly 4-5 wks from now which is how they control the cycle and can manipulate the date you have ET.

When will you have your set-up appointment?


----------



## KateMart

Yes I had this problem too. When I came off the pill I had a couple of 26 day cycles followed by a 37 day. I was sure I was pregnant! What a waste of money all those tests were!

That's great that you had testing. Was it Karyotype tests? We had basic ones too although of course an embryo can still have defects, some even caused by the egg. I'm sure extra tests help though.

It's unlikely you have NK cells if you get ill a lot, as they are basically a symptom of an overactive immune system. When you receive an embryo, everyone has a slight immune reaction as there are cells that aren't part of you (ie your DH), but for most people it's not enough to cause a miscarriage or stop implantation. However if you have NK cells they attack the embryo - they are almost too efficient! I never get sick, haven't had a cold for years despite DH bringing them home from work all the time.

Basic immune tests are free with GP (thyroid etc). The clotting ones to see if you have issues are about £200 with the clinic. NK cells are about £1k I think but require going to a specialist. 

On the issue of one or two I am torn! The statistics say the birth rate is pretty much the same but the pregnancy rate is a bit higher. Obviously the chance of twins is huge and that's the risk to both babies and mother. I don't know! My heart says two and head says one. What do you think? Would you have two if you could?

That's terrible about funding! It's so unfair, especially when MF issues are found. But perhaps by going private you got more choice in your clinic? FC this will work for you!

When do you start injections, is it end of this month? Is that down regulation or are you on buserelin now?

Our 'implications' appointment is in January, I need to call and book on 5 Jan and then it depends if/when AF arrives! I hope things become more regular. I have been temperature charting (OPKs never worked for me) and still haven't ovulated. I'm on about day 25 today! 

x


----------



## Frazoz

I'm not really sure what the testing was I didn't ask I was just told it was chromosome testing and the clinic had the results as well and they said that there won't be any issues due to chromosome problems (with Hubby anyway).

Are you going for the full tests then or just the basic ones? Did the hospital recommend you have that done now or did you just decide it was something you felt you needed to do.

In our consultation I was told I had the build to carry twins I weigh 12st and am 5ft 6ins, twins run in my family and I really wanted to have two back originally. I would think about whether you are built to carry twins, if not than they are likely to be prem, id also think about whether I'd want to risk losing two embies in a single transfer. The fact your not funding I'm not sure whether you have a choice I think the NHS say you can only have one because of your age but you'd know more than I do about that honestly. Saying that because you are nhs funded maybe it's worth throwing everything at it.

Yes we did look at a few and chose one with good sucess rates and had a satellite office in our town so could do scans and blood tests there also the facilities are really nice.

I start on Provera Tablets on 28th Dec and start Buserelin on 30th Dec and I have a blood test on day 4 of my next period which should be within two weeks of starting the Buserelin injections (I'm pleased the needles aren't as big as the cetrotide). I then carry on the injections until ET but start taking Progynova Tabs on Day 1 of the FET cycle (which is the date the clinic decide not when my AF starts).

Have you been trying naturally inbetween cycles or are you just trying to work your cycle out? I have to admit I haven't bothered doing anything since finding out we would be going for IVF as it just got too much every month getting my hopes up.

At least you can have a nice xmas not having to worry about being good or doing treatment, I'm pleased mines after Xmas but I am going to have a few drinks as I haven't had a single drop of alcohol since 5th Oct ( I know the date my BF birthday).

Have they told you that there is anything you can do to help with the frozen cycle? I'm still taking Vitabiotics Conception Tablets and Eye Q.

X

I'm also on gel pessaries but instead of taking one a day I'll need to do two a day.


----------



## KateMart

Morning. 

I am just getting level one immune tests with the doc and thrombophillia with the clinic. If this cycle ends the same way I will go for specialist tests. I researched myself and thought it was wise to test now rather than wait for multiple failures further down the line.

That's great that your clinic is local. I found that so important for mine! It also helps that DH works close too so was able to attend most appointments.

What are the provera tablets for? 

We haven't been trying as such in between cycles, I have just been trying to work out what's going on. I'm now on day 30 and haven't ovulated! I hope I do soon or it might delay my FET. I'm sure IVF and my M/C have messed things up. 

Well done on not drinking for so long! Was it for your IVF cycle? We didn't drink from July - after my M/C mid October but I have to say the hardest bit was giving up coffee! 

We also both take vitamins. I take some wholefood multivitamins plus extra vitamin C and fish oil (not cod liver). I also take a probiotic. Wat is Eye Q? DH has a rattling pocket full of supplements for men! Apart from that I will be stopping caffeine again in January and trying to eat a 'clean' diet with loads of protein, organic dairy etc. After ET apparently it's good to have brazil nuts and pineapple core. No hardcore exercise and I do acupuncture  and the Zita West relaxation CD too. I also have pessaries, when do yo start taking them - after ET? I was on two a day last time xx


----------



## Erin4

Hi Frazoz and Katemart,

Can I join in with you ladies? I've had a good read through your messages.

I'm having my first FET after getting moderate OHSS and being admitted to hospital 2 days before my ET. It was my first IVF cycle and I had responded so well to the drugs with barely any side effects it came as such a horrible shock when I couldn't go through with ET. I have an AMH of 60 so I knew I was at risk but I was on the lowest dose of stimulation drugs and got a good number of eggs-13 and all mature, 12 fertilised, on day 2 there were still 10 good quality ones and on day 5 they were happy to freeze 4. I know lots of women don't get any to freeze but I was disappointed with 4 after getting high numbers, but hey hum I've got over that now and just so desperate to get to ET. I found out I had blocked tubes before I started ttc as I have had endometriosis since I was 16, so this will be the first time I ever have a chance of getting pregnant! My cycles are irregular too and have ranged from 32-48 days, and even tho I know there is no chance on that 48day cycle I couldn't help but hope!

Where I live I only get one cycle free on the NHS but originally I was told I couldn't even have that as I was 27 and there minimum age was 30! By hospital put in an appeal for me as I had no chance of natural conception in waiting 3 years and my endo would only have time to get worse!! The appeal took ages!! So in the mean time we went private as I couldn't cope with the thought of having to wait 3years, but when I woke up after EC the nurse told me the funding had come through and they would refund me everything apart from the first consultation and AMH test.

Wow I'm sorry, I've just looked back and seen how much I've been talking about myself!! I really hope I can get to know you ladies and we can support each other through this stressful journey, and I hope so much we all get what we are dreaming of in early 2015! I start my buserelin injections on 20th dec! Eeek! 

Erin x


----------



## Frazoz

Hi Erin

The more the merrier I say so we'd love you to join us, I think you're actually ahead of us both so maybe you wouldn't mind giving us a run down when you start of how it's going with the injections/symptoms and how generally it's going?

I'm feeling a little strange today as it would have been test day so I could have been pregnant if the ET had gone ahead, granted I'd probably be in hospital feeling like I was dying but still feels weird.

We are very similar with our AMH levels and I'm starting on 28/30th.

I'm really surprised that you were put on a long protocol given your AMH level I was put on a short protocol because of my high AMH level (not that it made any difference).

Can I ask how you got the NHS to refund your Private cycle? We were told when I went into hospital we'd get funding but they never mentioned giving us a refund. Is that something only your CCG do or is everyone entitled to a refund? Sorry this is probably something you don't know but thought I'd ask.

So when would ET be going ahead (approx) if you start on the 20th?

What clinic are you at (if you don't mind me asking)? Have they got good frozen success rates?

Got a letter from the clinic saying the frozen success rate is 35% but in their website for women under 35 it's 56% positive test per embryo transfer and 43% clinical pregnancy per embryo transfer.  That's quite a big difference!!

Anyway good luck and looking forward to being cycle buddies and us all getting our BFPs!!!!

Frazoz x


----------



## Erin4

Hi Frazoz,

Oh I remember the feeling I got on what would of been test day, I did have a little cry  and to rub it in even further my SIL got pregnant that month! My coping technique is as hard as it is I try to put the previous cycle to the back on my mind and focus on one thing at a time so at the moment all I'm focusing on is getting to 20th dec to start injections, then I'll let my self think about my first scan, if i let myself think about ET too much I think I might hyperventilate!!! Look after yourself today I find chocolate is a good distraction! And then tomorrow it will only be 12 day until u start!!! 

Of course I will give you a run down on how everything is going at each stage  looks like u will only be a week behind me!

The refund was actually really simple, so I'm surprised and disappointed u are having trouble :-( the clinic I'm at just refunded the money on the card I used to pay. Have you spoken to the finance department at your clinic. I didn't have to contact the NHS or CCG the clinic handled all of it.

My estimated timeline is:
Buserelin injections 20th Dec
Base line scan 2nd Jan
Progynova tablets 3rd Jan
Progress scan 16th Jan
Cyclogest pessaries 18th Jan
ET 23rd Jan!!

I'm at Woking Nuffield Clinic, and only have good things to say about them so far!! I can't remember the actual success rate % but I remember the frozen only being about 5 percent less than there fresh. I've purposely not remembered the actual success rates because I know what I'm like and I will obsess over the data!!

Do you ladies have much time off over Xmas and new year?? I normally have to work a lot as I am a radiographer in a NHS hospital, but my manager has been amazing and has given me all the bank holidays and weekends off as she know I'm starting treatment. 

X


----------



## KateMart

Hello and welcome Erin! It's great to have another FET buddy! 

Sorry to hear you had to freeze all but sounds like you have a good number of quality embryos there. You both have much higher AMH than me. I'm just a mediocre 15   

Erin I am at Woking Nuffield too! What a coincidence! How have you found d them so far? Also where abouts do you live? As I get two cycles and it doesn't seem fair that you only get one. 

Thanks also for sharing your dates, I'm looking forward to hearing how both your cycles are going, you will both be slightly ahead of me. 

Frazoz I echo what Erin says, have some chocolate and allow yourself a good cry if you need one. Then you can focus on your upcoming ET! Exciting  

I am off from 23 December through to 5 Jan but I don't think ET will be until February. Did you all take time off for your IVF cycles? 

I'm lucky that I am freelance so I can work around appointments. However I did take most of the 2ww off as I couldn't concentrate! And after my MC I took about a week off as we went on holiday. The problem with that was I don't earn holiday pay.  

Looking forward to sharing this FET cycle With you both and hoping for BFPs for all of us xxx


----------



## Erin4

Hi Katemart, wow what a coincidence! I live in Basingstoke and Hampshire only funds 1 cycle :-( the most annoying thing is that I only moved house 2 months before I found out I needed ivf, and I lived a 10 min drive away from the nuffield then and would have had 2 cycles!!! Arghhh! It still winds me up!! I work in Guildford tho so the clinic is quite close which is good for appointments. I have found the nurses fantastic, couldn't of coped without them and they are amazing at coping with my emotions!! I'm under Mr Curtis who was already my gynae consultant, and I've really liked the continuity. Who is your consultant and how have you found it there?

During my fresh cycle i worked when doing the injections and then was planning on taking a couple of days off for EC, but then the OHSS hit me and I needed over 2 weeks off to recover! So this time I'm going to do the same and work while injecting and taking tablets but I'm only going to be doing day shifts and no lates or night shifts. Then for the 2ww I'm going to take a minimum of a week off hopefully all of it. As I work in a hospital I have to move equipment and patients around a lot, so don't want to be doing that in 2ww!

I am so sorry to hear about your mc, I can't even begin to imagine what you went through :-( did u get your immune tests done at Woking Nuffield? Did they suggest it or did you ask for it?

X


----------



## Frazoz

Hello Ladies

Well I spoke to the clinic and they've said that they cannot refund the money as we already had the treatment so I've contacted the NHS fertility clinic to find out when exactly funding was approved so hopefully it's before we actually got treatment so we can get our money back.

I don't have exact dates like you do Erin as Ive been told that it starts at a date given by your clinic it's not done when you get your next AF.

The dates I do have are 

28th Dec (Day 19) I start taking 1 x 10mg of Provera Tabs until 3rd Jan
30th Dec (Day 21) I start taking 0.5ml Buserelin until day before ET.

I've been told that I should have AF within two weeks of starting the injections then on Day 1 of next AF I have to book blood test which should be on Day 4.

Then the clinic decide when I start taking the Progynova tablets which is the start of my GEEP cycle so this is Day 1 and I have ET Day 19 have we are having a 5 day Blast out back, I'm starting at 2mg increasing to 4mg increasing to 6mg.

I start taking crinone gel (pessaries) Day 15 twice a day then four times a day.

I have to take the Progynova and Crinone until 8 weeks after ET.

Today's my first day working from home as I've been off since 27th as my OHSS started on night of 29th Nov. I was only planning on taking two days off for ET.

I'm now having to work over Xmas due to being signed off sick for two weeks.

I will probably take two days off when I have ET at the end of Jan, I have a stressful job and travel into London everyday (4 hrs a day) I'm a Finance and Operations Director so having time off is hard.

What about you ladies I assume your treament plans are the same as you are at the same clinic?

How much time are you planning to have off at ET?

It's great having people going through the same thing my BF gets pregnant just looking at a guy and my family are so fertile none of them have had any issues conceiving so I feel quite alone with all the IVF stuff.

I know that 2015 is going to be our year!!!!!

I was just about to post this and seen another message from Erin....I live in Basingstoke!!


----------



## KateMart

Erin, I live a 10 minute drive from the Nuffield too, you must have been very close to me! That is so annoying about funding, I hate the postcode lottery. So did you get one IVF and one FET? Are they pushing for SET?

I actually haven't met Mr Curtis. We have Mr Brook as he specialises in male factor issues and I like him a lot. He really seems to want this to work for us and I really have faith that they are doing all that they can. Agree the nurses are fantastic, the only thing I have found hard is that they don't take HCG levels after a BFP. I only had a HCG test after having a fading pregnancy line on a FRER and they thought I was being mad until they took HCG and levels went from 45 to 2 in four days  

OHSS really does sound horrendous, scarily common too it seems. What dose were you on? Great idea on taking the 2ww off. I really recommend it where possible and do think it helped sitting around with an easy to watch TV series and lots of naps as well as gentle walks with my dog.

The MC was hideous. I am so scared it will happen again! The basic immunes (eg thyroid) I have already had done with my GP, am waiting for results. They are doing the thrombophilla for blood clotting which was at my suggestion. I had a MC in a previous relationship so this is my second x


----------



## KateMart

Sorry I missed your post Frazoz! Definitely try and take off as much time as you can, especially as you have a stressful job. I was so tired during the 2ww!  

Tell me about it feeling alone. BFP announcements everywhere and we haven't told many people we are doing IVf so often we get unintentionally offensive comments from friends and family! This forum has been a lifeline to me so far x


----------



## Erin4

Hi ladies! Wow I can't believe how many links I have with both of u!! 

Frazoz- which clinic are you with? I really hope u get somewhere getting your refund, it is so not fair :-( my clinic have been able to give me those dates as I have been on the pill for the last few months to keep my endometriosis under control and it means they can predict when my AF will be.

My bf now has a beautiful 1 year old after only 2 months of ttc and is going to start for a sibling in jan!!! She did say the loveliest thing to me tho, she said that if only one of us was to become pregnant she hopes it is me and not her. She has been amazing! But I am so happy I have found u ladies who truly understand the emotions.

Someone at work last week who doesn't know I'm going through treatment saw me xraying a toddler and told me they thought I would me an amazing mum, it made my heart glow and break at the same time.

Katemart- I only got one cycle but because I never made it too ET due to illness, they see that as the cycle is not completed, so I get a FET. They were definitely pushing SET for the fresh cycle, and if my first frostie thaws okay I will have a SET but if they don't thaw well they will consider putting two back in. Are they pushing SET for you? I'm disappointed that they don't take HCG levels. I was on menopur (sp?) 75 and 125 alternate days. My oestrogen levels were safe levels up until I took the trigger shot, so it came as quite a surprise to the clinic and me! So glad there is no risk of it this time and can't wait to sit on the sofa with a gd TV series and naps!! Although I sure I will be going crazy symptom spotting by then!!

X


----------



## Frazoz

I'm at Wessex in Southampton thought it was best as they have a satellite office at Basingstoke hospital and my Hubby comes to all scans it's easy for him to get to work, I normally work from home on those days.

The clinic did say that I'd get about 2 1/2 weeks notice prior to ET so might be able to book a week off, my holidays run from sept to aug so just in case it doesn't work this time I want to make sure I have enough holidays for any other cycles I may have.

Must be nice knowing the exact dates, I haven't been on the pill since Aug 13 so does the clinic put you on the pill as part of the treatment.

If we don't get anything back I don't have any regrets but if we need another FET then maybe we can put the money towards that.

Erin do Hampshire just cover one Fresh cycle or do they cover a Fresh and Frozen?

Are you guys doing anything special when you start DR? I obviously wasn't drinking at all during my fresh cycle but would like to have a few drinks over Xmas and have one occasion in Jan where I would like to drink do you think this would have a negative effect on the cycle at all?


----------



## Max 2012

Hi Ladies

Do you mind if I join you? I've just started down regging on 13th December,  will have bloods done and start Oestrogen tablets and patches on 27th, a lining scan around 10th Jan with ET due to take place around 13th Jan.

Kate mart I think we were in the oct 2ww together. Sorry to hear about the miscarriage. 

This is now my second frozen cycle so Iam a bit more clued up on what to expect this time round. My clinic in Manchester told me that they class one cycle as all embryos being utilised which includes the frozen ones. So we have 9 currently frozen and can carry on with frozen transfers until they have all been used. Only after this point will we have to pay for treatment. But really hoping we can get a sibling from the ones we have left. 

I didn't take any time off during either of my fresh icsi cycle (bfp) and frozen cycle (bfn). Spent too much time off for appointments to take any more time off, but I am lucky in that I work in an office,  so was able to keep my mind occupied during the 2ww and not have to do anything too strenuous. 

Hoping we all get our Bfp's in 2015


----------



## Frazoz

Hi Max

Welcome it's great to see that you got a BFP on your 1st ICSI cycle congrats and you have an amazing amount of embryos so I'm sure one of them will give you another BFP. Do you remember how many were frozen on what days? day 3 or day 5? 

My clinic have told me that day 5 embies are more likely not to thaw properly as they are more sensitive.

I think it's amazing that we all have different treatments, are you doing injections then to DR?

So from your experience how did you find doing a frozen cycle compared to fresh?

Just found out that our NHS funding wasn't approved until 25th Nov so at that point we had our treatment so won't get it refunded, however, I've been told it lasts 6 months so I'm just finding out whether it covers a fresh or frozen cycle so if this frozen cycle doesn't work maybe we could use it for one of those (I'm hoping we won't need another cycle of course)

I don't know if it's just me but I can feel myself wishing time away so I can start DR, it's weird not having anything to do the days are dragging and even though I love Xmas I would be quite happy to skip it if it meant I could start sooner.

Good Luck Max with your next cycle I think you'll be testing when I start.


----------



## KateMart

Hi again Max! Good to see you on here. Like Frazoz, I am wishing away the days until DR. DH and I were saying to each other the other day, there is something strangely exciting about it!

In terms of doing anything special: I will stop drinking coffee when I start DR, I will stop drinking wine etc as well but I don't think it's essential until after ET. During full IVF I think it's more important for the quality of your eggs, but as we already have our embryos it won't matter so much. My clinic actually told me to not be so strict with myself! They thought it was far more important to be relaxed and have had a glass or two of wine than to be stressed having had none! 

I'm inclined to agree - although I a bit obsessive with nutrition. So I'm cutting out all gluten in case of immunes, making sure I have a high protein diet with minimum five fruit and veg as well as good quality dairy including cheese! Also drinking two litres of water a day. No soya either x


----------



## Frazoz

KateMart - i haven't heard anything about gluten, what is this with regards to immunes?

I knew high protein and diary were vital for good quality eggs but didn't know they were also necessary for a frozen cycle.

Again where did you get this info from?

I think I'm going to have fun till DR and have a few drinks NYE then be good apart from my day out in Jan. 

I was so good with fluid intake drinking 2 ltrs water and 1 ltr of milk but my clinic don't me not to go over the 3 ltrs and probably would only need to do 1 ltr of water but again I wanted to do everything I could.

I also only eat mostly organic foods and I've just kept that going and am surprised it's not much more than non-organic.

I got my medicine today and couldn't believe how much was in the box, tablets, gel, viles, and 40 needles....couldn't believe I'd actually need that many but I do, I'm pleased the needle length is quite short.


----------



## KateMart

Gluten is just one of the things that can cause an immune reaction as it is inflammatory. I am certainly sensitive to it and prefer to limit it in my diet as much as possible. Obviously most people are fine and it won't be a problem,  I just want to make sure I have all bases covered. 

A higher amount of protein is needed for early pregnancy and full fat dairy has a lot of the nutrients you need, much of this is protein! I know this because I have been seeing a nutritionist for nearly a year now. It's a non profit organisation and DH and I get our wholefood vitamins from them. I am also lucky that my acupuncturist is very into nutrition - and a friend of a friend has worked as a nutritionist too.

The clinics don't actually know as much about food. For example, mine aid to have decaf coffee but the process used to remove the caffiene is actually chemical so it's better to have caffinated, or none at all.I found the litre of milk thing a bit confusing! I probably ended up having a pint a day as well as eggs and cheese and nuts. 

I also did loads of research online. Bone broth, Brazil nuts, pineapple core and loads of good fat like avocados is supposed to help after ET. I know it's a bit obsessive but eating the right food gave me some kind of control over my last cycle and it worked (mostly) as the quality of our embryos was very good.

Great news that the meds are here Frazoz. Very exciting


----------



## Erin4

Evening Ladies, 

Frazoz- oh that's handy they have a satellite office at basingstoke.  Having my treatment plan and date has been amazing, it gives me something to focus on (obsess over!!) for the last couple of months.  Originally i was suppose to start my FET on my last cycle, but my AF of course came late and ruined that plan as it made the FET clash with xmas :-( That cycle was 48 days, so the clinic put me on the pill so i would only have to be delayed by 28 days, and not have to wait for my pesky AF!  Hampshire cover just one fresh cycle, but as my fresh cycle was never completed by having ET due to OHSS and not technically cancelled, they are funding this FET to complete the cycle.  During DR i just plan to drink 2litres of water and keep up a high protein diet.  I never have drunk tea or coffee so don't need to worry about cutting that out.  I think i may have a small glass of bubbly on xmas day.  I'm glad you are starting to get some answers about your funding, and   you wont need another cycle, but it would be good to have that funding if you have too.

Hi Max 2012  looks like you will be a week in front of me.  Are u feeling the effects of DR yet? i got loads of hot flushes last time! Congratulations for your BFP on your 1st ICSI 

So talking about wishing time away....i feel like I've been doing this for at least the last 3 months!! i even have a count down app on my phone!  And i wish xmas didn't exist this year as i would of been having ET next week!

Katemart - I've been gluten free for about 4 years now, and feel so much better for it, now if i eat it by accident i am sooo ill! So i try to cook everything from fresh and eat as much organic as possible, in the supermarket i obsess over choosing each item    I completely agree with you that it helps me feel like i have some control

I have my first acupuncture appoint on 22nd dec and cant wait, it relaxes me so much.

And Frazoz - YAY to your drugs arriving   i have mine too, its starting to feel very real now! only 4 days until i start!

xxx


----------



## Max 2012

Hello

Thankyou for your lovely posts, yes I have been extremely lucky having had a bfp first time. I do sometimes feel a bit greedy wanting another when majority of people on here are struggling to conceive their first.

Frazoz, I had 12 day 3 embryos frozen in 2011, plus the one that got transferred. I was never really given an option to go to day 5, not sure why not? The first 2 they thawed on my fet didnt survive,  but the third one did, which now leaves us with 9. We have been told that day 3 embryos have a 50% survival rate.

Yes I started the injections on Saturday. Not really having any side effects except bloating really. I was told that the frozen cycle would be alot simpler, but I found it to be more drawn out really.  With my fresh transfer I called on the day of my bleed,  had egg collection 11 days later and had transfer done 3 days later. So all done in 2 weeks.  But with frozen having to ring on day of bleed to then wait 18 days until starting dr for 4 weeks (2 of them on tablets also) before having scan and then transfer 3 days later brings it to 7 weeks until embryo is transferred.  So to me a big timing difference. Plus I had lining issues on my frozen transfer.  I ended up on the highest dosage of tablets (6 a day) plus 100mg oestrogen patch which I had to wear.  So because of this my transfer was delayed by a further 2 weeks which meant I was dr for 6 weeks! But they have put me on the highest dosage from the start this time along with the the patch,  so hoping shouldn't have any long drawn out lining issues this time.


Yes looks like you will be 2 weeks behind me if you start dr on 30th. But saying that I think each clinic do things differently with timings and dr. Do you know a rough date when your transfer will be?  Good luck with trying to get the funding sorted. 

Kate mart,  glad you will be staring again soon. I agree once you are given that date to start dr, you feel like you have something to work towards and that things have started.

Erin4, I too had to wait longer to start this time because of xmas closures. It would have fell that i was due transfer around Christmas day, so at least by dr over Christmas I feel like things are moving in the right direction! 

It's a bad time of year to be good with eating isnt it. Too many goodies on offer,  especially when you go visiting.  I will try to eat a balance between fruit and veg, but still have some room for those pringles lol. I don't drink so i don't need to worry about cutting that out over Xmas. 

At least January will give us all something to look forward too!

Xx


----------



## Tabby_cat

Hi everyone. I'm starting down regulation on 29/12 (buserelin) ready for FET. I had an IVF cycle in September and despite only having one ovary they got 10 eggs, all fertilised and 4 got to blastocyst. I had one transferred, BFN, so I'm having another go with one of the frozen ones


----------



## Frazoz

Ladies I'm having a complete breakdown.....just found out someone I guessed was having ivf has just done a test and she's pregnant.

I'm soooo pleased for her don't get me wrong but all I keep thinking is I should be pregnant now.....I keep thinking if only I'd gone to the hospital earlier, if only I'd just had it done regardless of the consquences to my health, if only I'd done anything/something different.

I also for some reason have this horrid feeling it isn't going to work for us and now I can't stop crying.

I haven't been sleeping very well with all these thought going through my mind....I just want to go to sleep and wake up the morning of ET.

Sorry ladies I don't mean to put a downer on the thread so I do apologies.  

I will reply to your comments when my mind is in a better place.


----------



## KateMart

Frazoz I'm sorry you are feeling rubbish   I don't know if this helps but a freind of mine who went through fertility treatment before me said to try not to think that others are getting pregnant instead of you. You will have your time and you will get your own baby. It's so important to stay positive! There's nothing you could have done to change the situation. And putting your health at risk isn't an option! 

Welcome tabby cat!

Max I know it's so hard to be sensible this time of year. One of the reasons I put this off til january. I'm not a big drinker but I do enjoy a wine at Christmas. Frozen does sound like a long cycle. Does the oestrogen give side effects. I too only had tiredness, aches legs and hot flushes during buserelin. 

Erin I am exactly the same! Spend ages agonising over food labels! I love gluten free/whole food 'healthy' baking though and have been making bread from sweet potatoes. It's lovely. 

Acupuncture is amazing! Can't wait to go back again in the new year. I'm hoping I can start DR mid to end Jan but I am currently on day 32 of an anovulatory cycle. Great! 

Xx


----------



## Erin4

Frazoz please don't apologise    Pregnancy announcements hit me hard, but one day it will be us   
After EC I felt so awful but didn't say anything for 2 days as I assumed it was normal side effects! How wrong was I?! The consequence of going ahead with ET with OHSS could have been a bfn because our bodies were not in the right shape. We can now be healthy and ready to get our embies back in us where they belong! I try to accept the past and try not to stress about things I can't change, but then I obsess over things I think I can change so that can't be healthy either!! Totally agree with you about waking up on morning of ET   I hope you find the strength to get positive thoughts back, and we will all be here to try and help.

Hi tabby cat   not long until you start dr!!

Katemart sweet potato bread sounds amazing!! I hope AF arrives soon for you! I was told the oestrogen tablets can make us nauseous, not looking forward to that   

Max 2012, don't feel greedy! We all deserve the family we want! If (when) I'm lucky enough to get one child I will definitely want another! There are so many chocolates at work at the mo, it's really testing my will power, obviously I'm letting myself have some, it would be impossible not too! But I want more!!

X


----------



## Frazoz

Thank you ladies for your very kind and supportive words, I know we are all in the same position so I know I'm not alone. I didn't cry for long as I had loads of work to do and the stress of that isn't helping.....I don't think my boss (male) has a clue what I've physically and emotionally going through and still am.

KateMart - so really it's just sticking to a good diet like with a fresh cycle, I didn't know that about gluten though but may struggle with that to be honest but everything else I'll be doing.

Sorry for my ignorance but what is an anovulatory cycle?

Erin - where did you get the countdown app as couldn't really find anything?

Max - I thought exactly the same about the FET as I was on a short protocol everything was done and dusted in two weeks and this 6-7 wks just seems like it's taking forever, far more meds as well which surprised me really but I supposed it's only one injection instead of two even if it lasts longer....eeekk

I think from the dates depending on when AF shows it will be anything from 23rd to 31st I think.

Tabby - welcome to the thread I think we will be a day apart I start on 30th, thats amazing how many eggs you got you must have been thrilled, sorry your first cycle was BFN.

What clinic are you at?

You ladies are all very strong and positive so I'm sure that will bring my spirits up especially as you all post great things.

I think I need to get my head around the fact that this was the best scenario and that being healthy is far better to have a healthy emby and just focus on the future and use this time getting ready again...onwards and upwards!!!!


----------



## Max 2012

Hi Tabby cat, wow thats a great number of eggs to have with one ovary. Fingers crossed you get your bfp with your frozen transfer this time. 

Frazoz,  sorry to hear you are feeling down. I know its hard sometimes to be happy for others when the thing that they are happy about is the thing that you want the most. My manager is 19 weeks now and I would have only been 3 weeks behind her if my frozen transfer would have worked in September. But I try not to think what might have been and try to think what could be in January. Its funny during my bfp cycle I was so positive throughout it all, convinced at every step that it would work. So much so that my husband had to keep telling me not get my hopes up in case it doesn't work.  But with my recent frozen treatment I wasn't positive thinking at all.  In fact we saw a clairvoyant a couple of months ago who straight away picked up on the ivf and said that it might not work straight away this time, but that it will eventually and we will get a baby girl. (she was right about the first part, but we will have to see about the sceond) So I think I had this stuck in my head from the start that it wouldn't work. But I am going to try to be more positive this time all the way through!

KateMart and Erin, yes the side effects of the oestrogen is nausea.  And the amount I needed to take to get my lining to thicken made me feel very sick. But the nurses said it was a good thing as it meant that by feeling sick that it was entering my blood stream. Yes I do feel very tired the past couple of days but not sure if its the buserelin or the rushing around getting ready for Christmas lol. Start oestrogen on 27th so I reckon I will be feeling the nausea by new years eve. Cant wait lol. It will hopefully all worth it in the end though.


----------



## KateMart

Frazoz, glad to hear you are feeling a bit better. We all have bad days and it doesn't help when hormones are all over the place either. An anovulatory cycle is one where you don't ovulate. I know I haven't yet as I take my body temperature and it's still low. Day 33 now, so who knows when AF will arrive. Would be nice if it starts on 5 Jan actually when the clinic reopens and I could possibly start my FET on this cycle! 

Erin, the bread is great! I can share a link to the recipe if you like? 

Max that is so interesting on the positive thinking. I did think my last cycle would work, but I did spend the whole time thinking something would go wrong. When it all went without a hiccup I was waiting as I could not believe I would be lucky first time. It's weird as I had a feeling something had happened and could actually tell you now the moment it felt like my embryo had stopped developing. I am glad I pushed to get my HCG checked as I could have gone to the 7 week scan and nothing would have been there. 

I hope the clairvoyant is right! And now you can be positive that this cycle will work!

Oh no I'm not looking forward to the oestrogen. I am always better in the second half of my cycle as my body seems to prefer progesterone. First half I get headaches and migraines and generally feel rubbish! 

Last few days at work ladies! Have you all got time off for Christmas? 

Xx


----------



## Erin4

Frazoz- it's not a fertility app just a basic countdown app, I use dreamdays lite, it's free on App Store 

Katemart- yes please! I booked some annual leave this year so am off from 20th-26th then back for a day shift on 27th. So excited to have a week off  although DH is currently in Vietnam for a wedding and he doesn't come back til Xmas eve :-( I'm hoping for some good pressies when he returns!! How long do you have off??

Xx


----------



## djjim22

Hi everyone, just wondering if I could join in? Hoping to start FET cycle on my next AF (unless if arrives during the Christmas holidays as the clinic is closed, in which case it will be the next one!).

I did my first IVF cycle in November. I have an AMH of 3.02 so was worried I wouldn't respond but actually (surprisingly!) managed to get 16 eggs, I was egg sharing so kept 8, 7 fertilised and I have 3 blastocysts frozen (two day 5 and one day 6). I had to do a freeze all cycle as my progesterone levels were high prior to egg collection which apparently is associated with a lower pregnancy rate so they advised me to freeze. Found out this week that the recipient of my eggs was successful and is now pregnant which I'm delighted to hear, but also makes me feel a bit upset that it isn't me. I keep reminding myself however that I have helped her dreams come true and hopefully it will be my turn in the New Year!

I'll try and read back through your posts to find out what stage everyone is at.xx


----------



## KateMart

Erin, the recipe is by Hemsley and hemsley but is online here. I don't add raisins and sometimes leave out flax seed. Buckwheat flour (gluten free) is cheap on Amazon, they don't seem to do it in shops. http://www.naturomedico.com/recipesandnutrition/2014/8/7/recipe-seedy-sweet-potato-bread

Sorry to those not interested in my peddling of sweet potato bread!

Erin, it's lovely to have some time off, I really like this time of year! Boo on the lack of DH though. DH and I are both working on Monday and then off until 5 January 

Hi Djjim and welcome. That's a great number of eggs, shows that AMH can be nonsense sometimes! Also good news that your recipient got a BFP; shows you have some good embryos.

Hoping for lots of BFPs on here. I've got a good feeling about 2015 

xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Frazoz

Max - I do believe in karma and positive thinking but I think like everyone doing IVF sometimes you just have a down day. I'm feeling back to myself now maybe because I'm doing stupid hrs at work.

KateMart- oh thanks for explaining I have that too didn't realise it had a name. I don't temp as didn't realise you could tell by that to be honest I just wait for AF to show up between 28-48 day of my cycle.....that's the one thing I miss about being on the pill as I had to take three packets in a row I always knew when I was having my AF!!

I hope you get AF on the 5th Jan I've been lucky in that AF has shown up twice exactly on the days I needed it to (positive thinking).

Erin - thanks I've downloaded the App, I don't have anytime off for Xmas as I was off sick work for two weeks I had to use 8 days hol, my DH is lucky in that his company said on any days he needed to be off for every half day he took they'd give him a half day....I wish I worked for his company!!  

You must be on countdown till your DH comes home aswell, just think about the Xmas Eve you'll have!!

Djjim - Welcome to our FET group that's is an amazing amount of eggs I'm supper impressed and makes you wonder how much truth is in the AMH level really. Did you get any OHSS at all? 

I think you need to take the positives from the fact that you know your embies do stick and they get BFPs nothing to say it won't happen first time for you. Karma is most certainly on your side!!

I'm beginning to lose track of when everyone is starting so may do a little list so we can all send positive jibes to each other.

Thanks again ladies for your support in my time of need.....only 10 more days to go!!! Yipppeee xxx


----------



## djjim22

Frazoz, that is such a good idea to make a list to keep up with everyone. I joined an egg sharing thread back in May and had to do a similar thing as you forget where everyone is up to. I've found these forums so good for support as speaking to people who understand exactly what you're going through is such a help. I'm lucky to have a supportive bunch of friends and family in the 'real' world but they don't understand the ins and outs of IVF.

Thanks for the welcome! Yes the amount of eggs I got makes me think this AMH thing is pants! I think I did get a small degree of OHSS as for 5 days after my egg collection I was terribly bloated and sore and feeling sick. Also kept getting heartburn which someone said is a symptom. Not sure though and was too scared to ring the clinic as I went to New York the week after egg collection and didn't want to risk not being able to go (although I did change my travel insurance to cover for OHSS just in case!)xx


----------



## muddy paws

Hi ladies, can I join? I am due to do my FET in late Jan / early Feb...

I have had 2 freeze all cycles of egg collection at CRGH and have 5 day 3 embies and 6 day 5/6 blasts which will all be thawed for FET...

Djjim22 - agree the AMH is not as good an indicator as everyone thinks. I was devastated when I found out my AMH was 3.2 yet I got 13 eggs on my second cycle and had an AFC of 18 on day 3! 
Amazing that you could egg share - 16 eggs is fantastic!!!!

Am enjoying having a month off the drugs... Should start my prep in early January. Am having endo scratch and biopsy to check lining...

Xx


----------



## KateMart

Hi Muddy paws and welcome! Sounds like you have lots of embryos to choose from. Are you having one or two back?

Just as an aside my AMH is 15 and I got 8 eggs. Another girl I cycled with had the same AMH and got 18! 

Frazoz great idea on keeping a note. We need a little board on the front of this thread like on the cycle buddies one. I think I'm going to be the last FET on here at this rate thogh. I am on day 37 today and there is still no sign of ovulation or AF. I'm wondering if I will just get AF anyway? Who knows but I'm sure this is due to IVF/MC.

Hope you're all well and gearing up for Christmas? It's my last day at work today and I've just baked a massive batch of cookies. Diet out the window until Jan


----------



## djjim22

I know how you feel KateMart, I'm doing a waiting game as well for AF! Although I'm only on day 24 of cycle today this last year my cycles have been all over the place, anywhere from 16-40 days. When I start my FET is all down to my AF arriving and as it's due this week and the clinic is closed for two weeks it looks like it will be my Jan cycle (but I am also secretly hoping that if AF is late it will come on the 5th so I can get started earlier!). I joined an egg sharing thread on here back in April when I had my first consultation and feel like everyone has had their cycles and I'm still waiting for the 2ww! Some have even had two fresh cycles in the time I've waited for one, haha! But they say good things come to those who wait!

Hope everyone has a nice Christmas! I'm working christmas eve, christmas day and boxing day but will still try and be festive!xx


----------



## KateMart

Djjim it's a nightmare isn't it! Let's hope we both have AF on the 5th then  

Still nothing from me, and I don't think I've ovulated either. I haven't been to acupuncure since my fresh cycle and I wonder if that has made things worse. I was at the point where I'd mostly have 26 day cycles with the odd 40 day one thrown in every few months. That was when I had done nearly a year of acupuncure! 

Happy Christmas everyone and good luck to those starting or about to start injections xx


----------



## AmySparkle

Hi guys,

Hope you're well? This is a lovely thread and I wish everyone all the very best.

I'm starting my second round of FET in January. I've had a good few months since my previous attempt, as my hubby wanted to take some time off, so am excited about starting once more. It's great to have this thread so we can all support each other 

Hope you all had a great Christmas.

Amy x


----------



## djjim22

Hi Amy, I agree its lovely to get support from others going through the same thing.

Well i am on countdown to start now as AF arrived yesterday, just a bit sad that if it was any other month I'd be able to start today but the clinic is closed. But hopefully in 6-7 weeks I will be starting my first 2ww

Hope everyone is well and had a lovely Christmas.xx


----------



## KateMart

Hi Amy and welcome!

Djjim how frustrating.   Does DR not start on day 21 of your cycle for FET as it does with fresh? 

Ladies I am having a terrible cycle. On day 43 now and had spotting on about day 20 and again for three days over Christmas. I also had a migraine on Christmas Day, it was awful!

I still haven't ovulated and thought the Christmas spotting was going to be a AF of sorts but it's now completely stopped.

Has anyone heard of this after IVF or MC? I'm guessing they can help regulate me by using the pill in Jan x


----------



## djjim22

Sounds awful KateMart. I know it can take a while for cycles to get back to normal post miscarriage. Maybe give your clinic a ring when they open if things haven't happened by then and like you say they may give you the pill to regulate things.

With my FET as far as I know I'm not down regging (didn't with fresh cycle either). All I know is I'll have a scan on day 2 of cycle then start oestrogen tablets for 10 days. Won't know anymore until scan day when they'll go through treatment plan.xx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Djjim, I need to call them when they open on 5 Jan anyway to arrange my blood tests so will ask then. Never thought I'd be happy to go back on the pill!

That's great that you don't need to down regulate. It must shave some time off the FET! FC she arrives in time next month so the 2ww can commence as soon as possible!xx


----------



## Max 2012

Hi Ladies,  hope you all had a lovely Christmas. 

Kate mart how frustrating it must be with your cycles, fingers crossed things will get going for you in the new year and you can start treatment soon. 

Djjim, yeah Christmas closure delayed me by a month too. But hopefully you can get stated soon.

Amysparkle, good luck with the treatment in the new year. Sounds like you are ready to get going.

I had my bloods done yesterday and had a call back today to say all is fine, so I can start on oestrogen tablets and patches tommorrow.  So I have a lining scan booked for 12th January and then provisional embryo transfer date of 16th January.  Hoping there will be no lining issues this time!


----------



## Frazoz

Good Afternoon Ladies

In traditionally Frazoz style I have created a spreadsheet with all our details on and I have added this below....if everyone can keep me updated when they get dates for DG/ET I will add these on and so we can keep this updated....I will add Testing Date and BFP's when someone is at that point which I think will be Max2012.

I also want to say hello to some new ladies on the thread.....Muddy Paws and Amysparkle.....I hope you find this thread supportive and I'm sure over the next few weeks/months there will be lots of helpful information for all.

I started my tablets yesterday and start my Buserelin injections tomorrow.

My boss (who's a male) asked how I was doing and I explained what's going to happen now and he made the comment wouldn't it be easier just to get another puppy!!  As you can imagine I wasn't best pleased with that comment.

Anyway, I hope everyone had a really good Xmas and I hope everything is going well for Max2012 and Erin 4.  Tabby_cat I hope your DG has started well.

Name            DG                    ET

Frazoz            28/12/14          Jan/Feb 15
KateMart                                Feb/Mar 15
Erin4              20/12/14          23/01/15
Max2012        13/12/14          16/01/15
Tabby_cat      29/12/14            
Djjim22                                    Jan/Feb 15
Muddy Paws                            Jan/Feb 15
Amysparkle                              Jan/Feb 15

xx


----------



## muddy paws

Hi Frazoz, thanks for the welcome! What does DG stand for? Is that down regging?
I had my dummy ET and 3D sis today. seemed to be ok except they said my lining was a bit too thick at the back of my uterus... He didn't seem too worried but thought an endo scratch might help...
I am still hoping to start down reg this cycle...
Can you ladies tell me of Buresilin is an expensive drug and worth shopping around for? If it's a cheapish one i might just get it from the clinic...
xx


----------



## Frazoz

Hi Muddy Paws

DG is down regging trying to make it all fit easily.

I didn't realise that the lining could be too thick....so do you know roughly when you'll start your tablets and injections?

I got all my FET meds, both tablets, Buserelin and crinone get (pessaries) all for £160 it was a lot cheaper than I was expecting, I've read some people get them from ASDA but for me I'd just be worried it wasn't the proper stuff.

Did my first injection today apart from feeling like I should sleep for 12hrs no side affects (tough wood) the injection itself didn't hurt but the liquid did sting as it went in which I hadn't had before.

I've decided I'm going to be good from Sat with food and exercise as that might get rid of any stress but feeling very positive as I always "planned" on getting pregnant so I'd have a baby in Oct!!


----------



## AmySparkle

Hi everyone,

Thanks for the warm welcome! What a lovely bunch of ladies. 

KateMart - how frustrating for you. I have wildly varying cycles - up to 50 days! - so I know how you feel. Sounds like going back on the pill will be a good bet.

Djjim, also frustrating for you that you have to wait. But exciting that it sounds like, when you do get going, it'll be quite a short process for you, so it'll be here before you know it. 

Good luck Max - sounds like things are coming up fast! Not long to go now. 

And good luck Frazoz - glad the injections are OK so far. Make sure you get plenty of rest and drink lots!

Muddy Paws - I don't know about costs I'm afraid - I'm luckily still NHS (for one more round) so get all my meds through my ACU. 

Frazoz, my down reg date is 1st January, for the spreadsheet!

XXX


----------



## Frazoz

Thanks Amysparkle I will add it to the spreadsheet!!

Good Luck with the start of your FET hope all goes well

Xx


----------



## kitkatd

Hello all
I started my buserelin (sorry not sure of spelling) injections yesterday and having a blood test in two weeks to check the levels.
This will be my first FET after a miscarriage at 6 weeks with first fresh cycle.
Looking forward to trying again and hoping it all goes well and that this one defrosts and sticks and that I can have a baby from it. Fingers crossed


----------



## Frazoz

Welcome Kitkatd, I will add you to my spreadsheet.

Really sorry to hear about your miscarriage hopefully this will be the one.

Did you DG with your fresh cycle? How are you finding it this time?


----------



## djjim22

Fantastic Frazoz, will be good to know where everyone is up to.xx

Welcome Kitkatd, sorry to hear about your miscarriage.xx

Hope everyone else is ok. Just finished work after a long day so quick catch up.xx


----------



## AmySparkle

Thanks Frazoz, and welcome Kitkatd! I'm very sorry to hear about your miscarriage, and good luck with your cycle.

xxx


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies, 

Welcome KitKatd. Sorry to hear about your miscarriage. I had one too with my first fresh cycle, at 5 weeks. Best of luck to you that this one will be a sticky one.

Frazoz, thanks for the spreadsheet! It's really useful to know where everyone is. Sorry to hear about your insensitive boss! Grr..  How are the injections going?

Amy these long cycles are a nightmare aren't they!

Max how are your injections going?

Muddypaws I am NHS but have heard of others getting cheaper drugs from Asda. Might be worth looking in to.

Djjim, hope you are ok. When can you speak to your clinic about when you can get started? 

I am now on day 46 and no sign of AF despite the two incidents of spotting, which was very heavy over Christmas. Unless that counts as AF? If AF comes on 5 January I still might be able to start the FET early. But I am thinking maybe I should wait as I have been eating a lot of rubbish over the break as well as drinking a few wines each night. Would it be worth waiting til I'm back on the healthy diet do you think? Might not be so important when we don't have to worry about egg quality though. 

Also, a little rant from me. Why does everyone choose New Year to make pregnancy announcements on ********? It's maddening! People just don't consider that there are people who are struggling. 

Oh and happy new year to everyone! Hope you are all ok. I don't want to be a dampener on what will hopefully be a great year for all of us  xx


----------



## djjim22

KateMart - Maybe the heavy spotting was a light AF? It's sometimes hard to know isn't it. Definitely get on the phone to clinic on 5th and get their advice. I'm not sure on the advice of healthy eating etc before FET. When it came to my fresh cycle I didn't really change what I ate but did cut out alcohol and cut down on caffeine (not that I drink tea or coffee anyway but I'm partial to a can of coke) and still managed to produce more good quality eggs than I ever thought I'd get. Has anyone's clinics given them any advice to prepare? Mine hasn't.

I just have to ring the clinic on 1st day of next AF to arrange appointment for scan the next day, which is bound to clash with work!

I know exactly what you mean about the pregnancy announcements! It's hard as people don't mean to be insensitive, and it would probably bother us at any time of the year but the announcements seem to have come in droves in the last week or so! A friend of mine has just given birth to twins a few days ago after IVF and I am completely over the moon for her, but what has been hard is the amount of friends who keep asking me about how she got on, what she's named them, what they weighed when there is a host of other friends they could ask. They don't seem to realise that everytime they ask me I feel like someone has punched me! Then I get angry with myself if they realise I'm upset as this time is about her and not about me. The ironic thing is that is probably one of the only friends who would actually 'get' how I'm feeling. It's a nightmare isn't it!

Hope everyone has a lovely night tonight whatever they are doing. Personally I hate new years eve, so not really sure how I've ended up hosting a party for 25 of family! Oh well, at least I can have some wine!xx


----------



## KateMart

I'm thinking it might have been AF! Especially since I got the migraine I usually have with it. It was so light though that I'd think there was something wrong!

I was super healthy in the couple of months leading up to my fresh cycle. Loads of protein. No caffeine at all which I hated! No booze for two months before I started and they said my egg quality was great but who knows what it would have been like anyway since it was my first. 

It's so hard on appointment times isn't it. Our clinic tended to give us 8am scan appointments which was great so DH could come before work. Not so great when ET was at 8am on a Saturday. There was no chance I was getting an hour of acupuncture in beforehand!

Sorry to hear about your insensitive friends Djjim. Like you say I'm sure they don't mean it, people just can't understand until they go through it themselves. We haven't told many people were are going through IVF and only a couple of people know. But we saw a couple we see dog walking in Waitrose the other day and the guy spent over half an hour going on about how she was miraculously pregnant despite the fact they had been told they couldn't have children and 'didn't want to go through IVF'. I was gritting my teeth the whole time!

Good luck with the 25 family members! Quiet new year for us at the in laws with my sister in law and her partner as well as DH of course. A new year just brings in all this hope and even stronger needs for a little one! It's hard when managing your expectations. 

Hope everyone has nice evenings planned and good luck to those injecting or waiting for AF!xx


----------



## kitkatd

Hi everyone 
Frazoz I am excited about starting again. Injections are not great but I just tend to get on with them, after all it is for a great end result hopefully.

I know how you all feel about people around you all having babies. I have stopped going on ******** as sick of seeing and hearing about everyone with their happy little families !

Does anyone know what the next step is after the injections with the tablets ? Will I have to stop the injections after a certain time and then start on the tablets ? 

Happy New year everyone, I am having my last few drinks tonight then stopping all alcohol and caffeine and starting to eat better once all the snack foods have gone from our house.


----------



## AmySparkle

Happy new year ladies!!

Gosh, it's so great to have people going through the same thing. I know what you mean about ******** announcements - I dread it. People can be really insensitive but it's true, most of the time they don't mean it and would be horrified if they knew - it's just that it's so difficult to understand if you haven't been through it. But our time will come - we'll get there 

Kate, I haven't really changed my diet, apart from trying to eat a bit more protein, as I'm veggie, but I have cut out alcohol and coffee. My hospital said to me that everything in moderation is fine, but I have quite a strict acupuncturist who told me no alcohol or coffee. I think it's a personal choice really - will it make you really stressed out if you give everything up? I haven't given up the choc though - there are limits after all   

Good luck with the big party Djjim!

Sorry Kitkatd, I'm on a different protocol to you (nasal spray only; no injections) so can't advise on next steps. Sounds like things are progressing nicely for you though.

I was wondering if anyone can help? Tomorrow is day 21 of my cycle so I start my nasal spray, and I am having an endo scratch for the first time, which will be on Friday, day 22. The nurses at my ACU haven't been that great about it, and I'm concerned I'm not having it at the right time - should I be having it before my period starts or not? I'll check with the doctors before it gets done, but I wondered if anyone else had had one before and knew about timings. From a bit of Googling, it seems like it's the right time - the consultant told me it should be during my down regulation, but I'm not sure if down regging is just when you're taking buselerin, or if it's also when you're taking oestregen. Any thoughts appreciated!

Wishing you all a great start to 2015.


----------



## Frazoz

Last update of 2014!!!

Name            DG                    ET

Frazoz            28/12/14          Jan/Feb 15
KateMart                                Feb/Mar 15
Erin4              20/12/14          23/01/15
Max2012        13/12/14          16/01/15
Tabby_cat      29/12/14            
Djjim22                                    Jan/Feb 15
Muddy Paws                            Jan/Feb 15
Amysparkle    01/01/15          Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd            29/12/14          Jan/Feb 15

Amysparkle – I wish I could relax but work is really busy I was back at work on 29th and only get tomorrow off work.  
I’m having some drinks tonight then will be good from tomorrow onwards as I don’t think a few bad days is going to make of a difference as I was being really good when we started our fresh cycle.

Kitkatd – Can I ask how you know you’ll be having a blood test in two weeks? In my FET booklet it says you should have AF within 2 weeks of starting the buserelin injections and then on day 4 you have a scan and blood test.  I think everyone’s clinic is different though.
The injections only stop the day before ET and you will start taking some other tablets and pessaries at some point too (sorry don’t have my booklet to hand)

KateMart – the Injections are going ok but they do sting a little, my Husband is doing them as I find it easier given they aren’t the pen type injections and he’s pretty good.  The only thing is I’m supposed to be taking the tablets at the same time I do the injections but keep forgetting.

It does seem that if you have had a heavy bleed that might be AF, one month I only had AF for 3 days I think you should definitely speak to the clinic, I think they normally say that if you’ve had to use something than that’s classed as AF.

I try not to let the announcements get me down too much as there are so many babies/pregnancies on my ******** I’d seriously have lost the plot by now….all I keep thinking is one day that will be me (I try and think positively and as you know I do have my down moments so understand where you’re coming from).

Djjim22 – I haven’t been told anything from my clinic about diet but there was some information in the FET booklet they gave me but I’m just going to do what I did with my fresh cycle.

I really don’t think friends think about what they are saying, my friend said something to me the other day about what it’s like to be pregnant….and I was like no I don’t know!!!!!

Happy New Year ladies I hope you all have a fab night whatever you are doing and I can’t wait for 2015 to start so we can all finally get our BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Frazoz

I forgot to ask but from the ladies that have done FET before how long after having Buserelin injections did they get AF?  I know it should be within two weeks but wanted to see what the average was?  Thanks Ladies xx


----------



## kitkatd

Hi Frazoz 

I started injections on 29th December and have a blood test booked for 12th January, in-between those dates I am due my final period.
I was under the impression that if the blood test shows the levels are right that I would then go onto some HRT tablets but I guess I will know more when I go for a blood test.
The nurse reckoned it would be around the first week of February that the ET will take place, that's if all goes according to plan.
I know when I first started with the injections I was on a long protocol as my cycles are around 30 - 35 days so assuming that is why I am on the injections for quite a while.
I think different ladies are on slightly different treatments depending on cycles etc.


----------



## Max 2012

Happy new year everyone!

KateMart-the injections seems to be going fine. They just make me bloated. It's the oestrogen thats making me feel not great.  Since I started taking it on Monday I have had headaches, loss of appetite and feel sick all the the time  . 
I know my af went different after my last frozen cycle.  I did have a heavy bleed after I stop the meds but the 2 af's after that were very light ones. So chances are it could have been your af.

Djmii2 hope your party went well last night!  We went to one at my in law's and played some great games and I can honestly say that I have not laughed so much in a long time! 

Kitkatd-I noticed that you posted on the St Marys thread.  Im also there too! Yeah basically you down reg on the buserlin and have your bloods done on day 15. Then if all is fine then you carry on with the injections and start the oestrogen tablets. I had problems getting my lining to thicken on my last frozen transfer so I am on maximum dosage from the start this time which includes a patch with the tablets. Then 2 weeks after being on the tablets and injections you will have a scan to make sure your lining is thick enough. If all is good then you will have transfer 3 to 4 days later. You stop injections 2 days prior to transfer but carry on with the tablets and also start taking cyclogetst pesseries (progesterone) all the way to otd and beyond if a bfp. This is what happened with me on my last cycle at st Marys but think every clinic does things slightly different. 

Amysparkle-sorry I don't really know anything about the scratch.  Hopefully someone can help answer that. 

Frazoz- my af on this cycle and my last cycle  were late by about 5 days. I started buserlin on 13th December a week before af was due, but af actually came on 25th December.  So 12 days after for me. How are the injections going?


----------



## kitkatd

Hi Max 2012
Thanks for the info it is good to know how it all works. 
I have to go to my Auntie's in a few weeks time and she doesn't know I am having IVF treatment. Any advice as to how to get around this as know that the buserlin needs to be kept in the fridge !!
Also I am doing a massage course, does anyone know if it is safe/ok to have a massage when on these drugs or am I best avoiding it ?
Good luck Max with the FET lets hope all is ok to go ahead with the date they have given, stay in touch


----------



## Frazoz

Kitkatd - I started injections on 30th Dec so I imagine I will having ET around the same time. My clinic haven't given any scheduled dates for scans or blood tests as I assume it all depends on when AF arrives. My cycles normal cycles range from 28 days to 48 days not sure if this is relevant as the clinic just said AF would arrive within 14 days of starting injections.

Max2012 - my injections are going well to be honest I even did one myself yesterday as my DH had annoyed me on NYE, he did today's as I alternate sides and didn't feel a thing. 

You must be on counting down the days till ET!!! It must seem really real now.

I had a dream yesterday we had a baby girl and I was taking her out of her car seat it was so vivid hopefully it's a premanition

Let me know if anyone has any further updates on their dates/schedules.....all getting rather exciting now ladies....I'm keeping my fingers crossed for us all!!


----------



## Frazoz

Kitkatd - I don't keep my Buserelin in the fridge and I'm sure it says on the package to keep it at 25 degrees.

With regards to massage I have been having them the whole time through fresh and now with my FET, I think you have to tell the therapist that you are TTC as they can't use aromatherapy oils and some therapist don't like doing massage on women TTC. I personally won't have massages after ET until I'm 12 weeks pg, again the therapist will let you know if they are comfortable doing it. Hope that helps, I'm sure other ladies have experience/knowledge in this area.


----------



## Frazoz

Erin4 and Tabby Cat how are your cycles going so far? We haven't heard from you in a while I hope everything is going ok for you both? Xx


----------



## AmySparkle

Hi everyone,

Sounds like everyone is well!

Frazoz, last time I had my AF on day 9 of my buserelin - but I am using nasal spray, not injections, so not sure if that makes a difference. 

I had my endo scratch today - it hurt a bit, but was over so quickly. 

Kitkatd - do you think it's worth telling your aunt before you visit? It might be less stressful for you if she knows (though I know it's a very personal decision as to who to tell and when).

Have a great weekend,

Amy x


----------



## kitkatd

Amysparkle - My mum said to tell her but I just don't feel ready to tell all my family yet and would be worried that she would tell my grandparents, then I would get all the questions !!

Frazoz - I was told by the nurses to keep the Buserelin in the fridge and I did this last time as well.
Good luck with your ET


----------



## Max 2012

Kitkatd I was also told by the nurses to keep the buserlin in the fridge, but like Frazoz said, the instructions for storage doesn't require it to be kept in the fridge. I don't keep mine in the fridge and everything has been fine.


----------



## Frazoz

Kitkatd and Max2012 - I checked the instruction leaflet straight after and nothing mentioned about keeping in the fridge, also when I had my fresh cycle I had two boxes delivered, one with item that needed to be kept in the fridge and it came in a cool bag with coolers the other was just a normal box, this time with my FET cycke everything came in a brown box.

I have however emailed the clinic and asked the question to be on the safe side.


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is well and those doing injections are coping ok and don't have too many symptoms! Max have the oestrogen side effects worn off? Hope you aren't still suffering!

I didn't have to keep buserelin in the fridge. The only one that did need to go in there was the trigger shot before EC. 

Kitkatd I probably wouldn't tell her if it was me, but I suppose it depends on how close you are and how much you trust her not to tell anyone else! On the subject of massage, my message therapist said not to do it during IVF and early pregnancy. This is partly do do with the oils but also to do with the metabolism of the drugs. You don't want them eliminated from your system it also might make you feel quite ill. I am assuming you are talking about deep tissue massage, I'm sure a much lighter one would be ok.

Amy, I am thinking of having a scratch. Did you have yours in the same cycle that you will have ET?

Frazoz hope your cycle is going ok, I get my DH to do injections too! I don't think I'd trust myself. 

So I think the Christmas spotting was just that. Sorry for TMI but it was brown and so light it would be a very worrying AF. However, I have detected a rise in my temperature today, on day 47! So think I might have just ovulated. If so I might be able to start in a week or so. Will see what the clinic says  

Hope everyone else is ok? 

Xxx


----------



## kitkatd

Thanks for the advice ladies.
*KateMart* - like you my first round of injections came from a cold van and was all cold and had to go straight in the fridge but that included other drugs as well as Buserelin.
This time around, no refrigerated van and just a brown box, I only put them in the fridge because I was told to by the nurse.
I was reading somewhere that someone was saying that it was quite sore when the Buserelin was injected in to the skin, I also find this happens, the actual needle is fine but when I inject the buserelin it can sometimes be a little sore going in so I'm wondering if this is because it is cold !!
The problem is now I have three boxes in the fridge and not sure if I take them all out if that will mess them up as they have been in the fridge for a few months now, I will ask the nurses when I go for the blood test.
Hope everyone is feeling ok, I am full of a cold and feeling sorry for myself lol


----------



## Frazoz

KateMart - I'm pleased to hear that AF seems to be showing up you have a few days till the 5th so does that mean you'll be able to start in Jan?

I had no issues with massage, it actually made me feel better, I was only having 30 mins a time and light measure, I had really good results from my fresh cycle, I would just keep to bio oil (which is what she used before) and have last one a week or two before ET. I think it's goods to get the blood flowing round the system but I'd advice anyone to check first and only do what they are comfortable with as it's supposed to relax you not stres you out!!

I don't think I've had any side affects at all yet feel exactly the same, don't know if that's a good or bad thing, maybe it's too early, day 5 of injections.

Kitkatd - had a reply from the clinic and was told it shouldn't be kept in the fridge. We could be on completely different Buserelin Injections so always follow your clinics advice. It could why it stings though as before I took the Trigger Injection the clinic told me to get it out the fridge 30 mins before and I didn't feel anything at all.

Xxx


----------



## KateMart

Kitkatd, yes I found the buserelin stings afterwards! Sometimes it was quite sore! I didn't get too many other side effects though, apart from the hot flushes and a bit of a fuzzy head. That was just amusing though, I kept doing bizarre things like trying to leave the supermarket without paying!

Frazoz, it's great that you don't have side effects. Fingers crossed you won't with the buserelin. 

I really want to start in January. However I am thinking financially and health wise I might be better to wait until my next AF. I have a whopping great tax bill to pay on Jan 31 and so don't really have cash to spend on acupuncture and all the super foods I like to have when cycling. I'd also like to find out about whether I am allowed a scratch. At the same time though, I really want to start now!! 
Xx


----------



## Little Rie

Hi everyone, can I join this thread please? Hubby and I are having a FET 16th Jan. Our first cycle in June was a BFN.

I am currently on Buserelin, and I have restarted Progynova last night. 

Good luck to everyone and I look forward to following your journeys!


----------



## AmySparkle

Welcome Little Rie! Good to have you on the thread, and I wish you well with your treatment.  

Kitkatd - poor you; hope you feel much better very soon!

Kate - I had the scratch when I started down regging - ie I'll have another AF before ET. I reckon go for it! 

xx


----------



## djjim22

Welcome Little Rie! Not long to go until the 16th for you!

I can't give any advice on buserelin as I've never had to use it. Not sure why I didn't have to DR on fresh or frozen cycle. Do you think it's because I have a low AMH? I think my clinic are great but they don't seem to be the best at explaining treatment plans etc. Although if I do ask a question they will explain everything in detail, I've emailed them yesterday to ask about treatment plan so hopefully will hear back on Monday.

Feel like I need to catch up on posts over the last few days! Seems to be a very lively thread which is great for us all to support each other. Sounds like there will be lots to post over this month and Frazoz's helpful spreadsheet will hopefully keep us up to date on where everyone is!xx


----------



## Frazoz

Here's the latest.....let me know if anything has changed

Name	            DG	            ET
Frazoz	            28/12/2014      Jan/Feb 15
KateMart                             Feb/Mar 15
Erin4	            20/12/2014	    23/01/2015
Max2012	            13/12/2014	    16/01/2015
Tabby_cat	    29/12/2014	    TBC
djjim22                             Jan/Feb 15
Muddy paws                     Jan/Feb 15
Amysparkle	    01/01/2015	    Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd	            29/12/2014	    Jan/Feb 15
Little Rie                             16/01/2015


Little Rie - Welcome to the thread it's great to have another lady on her FET journey....you are having ET the same time as Max2012.  Let us all know how you get on and good luck...not long to go now!!

KateMart - I understand you wanting to wait, you wouldn't want to go ahead if you didn't feel like you had done everything more physiologically then maybe it would physically, I think having the right mind set is half the battle.

I think I spoke too soon with the injections, the one I had yesterday really hurt and it seems that when they are done nearer my hips they seem to hurt, has anyone else found that certain areas seem to hurt more?

I also had bruising from the injection the other day that didn't hurt at all so not sure why that was.  

I seem to be getting headaches now which is only day 6 so I may need to drink more water and hope they don't continue.

djjim22 - has your clinic not given you a treatment booklet?  My clinic gave me a treatment booklet on both my fresh and frozen cycle and it explains everything in it which is good as it's difficult to remember sometimes xx


----------



## Max 2012

Hello, 

Hope you are all doing well. 

KateMart- Yes I am starting to feel better now. Don't feel as sick and headaches seem to have gone for now. I have been on the oestrogen a week now, so I'm hoping it was just my body adjusting from no hormones to a very high dosage straight away. 

The patches I have been sent this time round are alot bigger in size  (same strength) but they are not staying stuck for the 3-4 days that they should be. I put my last one on friday morning but ended up changing it tonight. Plus they are that big, I'm struggling to find an area to inject when swapping sides each day. Think I will mention this to the hospital when I go for my lining scan next Monday. 

Little Rie, glad you are able to continue with the progynova and that you didn't have to abandon the cycle. ( I replied on your other thread a couple of days ago). Looks like we are the first scheduled to have transfer on here both on the 16th. Well providing my lining is ready this time. Nearly had to abandon my last cycle as my lining would't thicken until was on maximum dosage. So on maximum dosage from the start this time!

Frazoz - I too find that some days I can bruise and some days it can really hurt and sting to inject and then other days no issues.  

Feel like I am on countdown now. 11 days to go till transfer.  Even though I have 9 frozen, I still worry about getting the call and them saying non have survived.  Even though they were good enough to freeze, they still only have a 50% chance of survival. And they had to thaw 3 last time as the first 2 didn't survive.


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies and welcome Little Rie!

Glad you are feeling better Max, does everyone have patches as they sound hard - don't they come off when you shower? Great that you are so close to transfer and don't worry! 50% thaw rate means at least 4 will be ok. Keeping everything crossed for you.

Frazoz sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish. You need to drink more water though! Two litres a day should help ward of the headaches. I think the injections can be temperamental in terms of pain though  

Djjim, any news on your treatment plan?

Amy I think I might be too late for a scratch but my cycle is a bit up in the air at the moment!

KitKat D hope your cold is better!

I have just spoken to my clinic. All is good but I have to have my bloods for thrombophillia and get the results before anything is certain. They take two weeks to come back but I am expecting AF in a week. They said that if the bloods came back positive for anything I would need to be on drugs for up to a month before the FET. When I explained my 50 day plus cycle issue they agreed that I phone up on day 1 and if no issues come up in the blood I can start on day 21. So in short, I will start injecting either end of the month if bloods come back no issues, or in a month or so if they come back positive.

I hate this not knowing!!


----------



## summerbell

Hi Everyone, I'm Tonia, can I join you all.  I'm underway with FET #2.  Last FET was plain sailing after the horror of IVF #2.  This time though the Decapeptyl (28/11/14) hasn't appeared to work and lining still too thick :-( after 4 weeks put on buserlin as a top up - lining still thick but hormones suppressed so continue with buserlin and started on HRT for 2 weeks from today as well as the joy of those wretched fragmin injections.  Feeling a bit flat.  Having 6 frosties left I am opting for 2 to go back this time - fingers crossed this time ladies .......


----------



## djjim22

Frazoz - hope drinking more water has helped with the headaches. I did get a generic information booklet about all their clinics and treatments but it isn't that good at breaking down how long things take etc. I didn't find it very helpful.

Max - glad to hear you're feeling better. I'm not looking forward to side effects when I start! Fingers crossed all our embies survive the freeze!

Katemart - Hope your results don't take long to come back so you can get started sooner rather than later. My clinic emailed me back and said that I'll have a scan day 2 or 3, then another 10 days later then transfer 5-7 days after that. Just want to be started now!

Summerbell - hello! Great to have another person in our thread.


----------



## Little Rie

Hi everyone, thank you for your support and welcome to the board, it's hugely appreciated. 

*djjim22* - did you hear back from your clinic about your treatment plan?

*Frazoz*, thank you for updating the spreadsheet and details, hugely helpful! I find it random on wether my injections hurt of not, it doesn't seem to depend on location for me. Bruising is inevitable, I now have a dot-to-dot board on both sides on my stomach! Sorry to hear you've been having bad headaches,mare they still just as bad today?

*KateMart* - sorry to hear about the difficulties with your cycle and with the not knowing. All I can say is bring on the AF!!

*Max2012* - wow, maximum dose from the start?! No wonder you've had side effects, I'm glad to read that these are improving. Fingers crossed for your nine snow babies.

*Summerbell* - welcome to the group! Sounds like you are having a difficult cycle, this joyful fertility journey is such a difficult one. Good luck with all those medications and keep us updated.

*AFM* - During my previous cycle I was on the Gonal-F injections, and for this FET I am on Progynova. I had headaches but nothing like my current reactions. I have a constant bad headache, no energy, muscle pains, feel sick etc, thankfully the migraine-level headache hasn't returned. They're unsure why I am having such side-effects but I need to grit my teeth until the 16th if I don't want to 'waste' a month. They say it's a reaction to oestrogen, but oestrogen levels are naturally higher during a fresh cycle compared to a frozen. My body has never been 'normal' in the way it responds!

We have 3 snow babies waiting for us, and we have decided (at the moment) to thaw all three and implant the best two. OMG, I hope this cycle works, I'm really struggling with our fertility journey and not sure I can survive this again.


----------



## Frazoz

Ladies you'll love this one, I mentioned to my DH that I thought the injections hurt more when they were nearer my hips and I do have quite large stretch marks so thought that might be the reason.....

His solution is to do an "experiment" do one injection near a stretch mark and one near a vein (I'm also quite veiny) and see if they hurt......you can tell he isn't having them cant you!!!! 

Max - I was just wondering where you got your 50% stat from? (Assuming the clinic) the only reason I'm asking is do you know how they were frozen as my clinic do vitrification which is a fast freeze and has a 90% thaw success rate.

Hopefully this time it will be the first one that's good to go,  I'm sure we will all be the same thinking we won't actually get any that thaw correctly it's just another thing we FET ladies have to worry about.....just try and take it one step at a time  

KateMart - I'm sorry to hear there may be further delay with your cycle, it's must be frustrating being so close when my fresh cycle was cancelled and I was better I wanted to start my next cycle straight away.  I think that even though it might delays things it's for the best as it could make a huge difference on whether the cycle is successful or not.  I appreciate it's another waiting game to find out if anythings wrong but maybe when you know whether good or bad it might put you I'm a better head space.  I hope the results do come quickly though and there are no issues I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!

Summerbell - of course you're more than welcome!! I actually felt quite sad reading what you've been through, you have definitely been through what I can only imagine has been a very tough journey, hopefully we can all be here for you on this journey next FET and support you as best we can.  I will also be keeping my fingers crossed for you, keep us updated on how things are going.

I will add you to my spreadsheet tomorrow and give an update for everyone.

Djjim22 - I see, I was given my treatment book on the day I had my set-up appointment which happened to be the day I had my scan which was also the day AF started I was just lucky it all happened when I needed it too.  I think mine protocol is different to yours but I'm happy to share my information if it helps?

Little Rie - your symptoms do not sound at all pleasant I have to say, have you had them from starting the Progynova or did they start prior to this? I bet you can't wait till the 16th just to stop feeling so poorly, well I do hope that it gets better for you quickly.

I think I may react badly as hormones really seem to have an affect on me, when I was on the combined pill I ended up having to take three months in a row as when I stopped taking it the hormones would give me migraines, I did this for a few years and the last few months before we decided to start TTC I was getting them a week before my break was due so I was basically having two weeks of work due to constant migraines.

I've had a slight fuzzy head last night and hot flushes but today I feel ok and have Sranan between 2-2.5ltrs.  I'm back in work in London so even though the 4 hrs commute is a killer and I want to go to sleep at 9pm it's easier for me to eat healthy and drink my required water allocation as I have a 1.1ltr water bottle on my desk.

Can't believe I'm on day 8 on injections tomorrow am beginning to feel a little nervous AF won't show by the 12th (14 days after starting injections). If AF doesn't show I have to call the clinic and I'm not sure what happens after that?

Xx


----------



## Max 2012

Frazoz-yes it was the clinic that told us we have a 50% survival rate on our embryos as they are day 3. Not sure what they give in terms of rates for embryos frozen at other stages? Im not to sure on the process they use for freezing. We didn't ask about the rates, the nurse just came out with it when we went for our teach in November . I too was convinced af would not show and started to panic on what would happen if nothing by day 14, but it did come on day 12. No signs before hand, so try not to worry.

KateMart-thats great news that you are close to starting.  Fingers crossed everything comes back fine and that you can start injections at the end of the month. I dont think patches are prescribed unless they are needed really. And yes they are a pain when having a shower around the edges of them. On my last cycle I had 1 oestrogen tablet a day for 3 days, 2 for 4 days and 3 for 7 days and my lining only reached 5.5mm, so stayed on 3 tablets a day for another week and I still only measured 5.2mm, so they put me on 6 tablets a day and a 100mg patch which had to be changed twice a week for another week and then it increased to 8.2m. So I was on buserlin injections for 6 weeks in the end! My clinic like it to be at least 7mm thick before they allow transfer. 

Hi to summer belle.

Little rie hope you feel better soon!

And hope you are all doing ok with the injections and waiting.


----------



## summerbell

Hey Everyone

Sounds as though we all have quite different approaches.  With regards to the injections a diabetic friend said if you are de-hydrated injections will hurt more.  It's also better to inject into a flabby fatty area - grab a pinch (or a handful)    The other thing - if it hurts it could be a hair follicle.  It's just not nice though is it.  I am feeling really bloated and feel like I am retaining water - anyone else like this?  I probably need to drink more water but back to work today so should be easier now I am back in a routine.  I don't have patches I am on Climavel - 3 tablets per day and if my memory serves me right this goes up to 4 after ET.  I too am getting the hot flushes  

I too am worried about the thaw - last time there was no issue so fingers crossed same again.  All being well I should be transferring at the end of the month.


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Welcome Summerbell, sorry to hear you are having a rough time. Hope things are improving now? I agree on pinching the fatty bit and put the needle in straight. The thing is you run out of space and it still seems temperemental in terms of pain  

Max this oestrogen sounds like a nightmare. It's good that you are in the maximum dose now though, so you won't be so worried about not responding (despite feeling ill!)

Frazoz don't worry about AF! Mine was a few days late with my IVF cycle, apparently this is common, but she did turn up and that's what matters. On the subject of the combined pill, I had the exact same thing. Whenever I had the break from it for AF I would get a hideous migraine and couldn't move for three days. I went to the doc and they changed me to the progesterone only pill. They said the migraines meant risk of stroke (although not sure why?) so it's bad they didn't change yours.

LittleRie your symptoms sound horrible! Do they know why they are so bad? Are you feeling any better? I felt very ill on the oestrogen in the fresh cycle, then fine on the progesterone (and buserelin). But my normal cycles mimic that too - oestrogen at the start makes me feel ill and headaches, second half I feel good. That is apparently unusual but all of us on here seem to be similar in cycles!

Djjim, not long before you get started!

Not much news from me. Got the blood test tomorrow at 9am. They've told me to drink a lot of water and eat loads as it's 6 vials of blood. Ekk! Not that needles should phase anyone who has done IVF! 

xx


----------



## ob7

Hi ladies can i join you in this crazy journey? This is my 2nd fet last cycle was in October and failed. I only have one frostie left I hope it's a fighter. I Started my injections on the 20th of December and started my progynova tablets yesterday. Is anyone else at this stage?


----------



## kitkatd

Hi Ladies
How is everyone doing ?
Having a bad day, found out that I am being made redundant from my job, supposed to be paid yesterday and my wages still haven't come through !!!
Cold has nearly gone but I keep feeling really tired around 8pm and spent the last two nights with restless sleeps.
Injections are becoming quite painful to inject and the one today started bleeding when I took it out.
I'm trying to stay positive despite all this as don't want my mood to affect anything in a negative way but it's hard.


----------



## Max 2012

Kate mart-good luck for the bloods tommorrow.  Hope everything goes well!

Hi summerbell yeah I too am very bloated. I look like I have eaten too much chocolate over Christmas.  I'm only very slim, so I look like I have little bump coming on. Just hoping nobody asks when Im due lol. How embarrassing would that be.

Kitkad, sorry to hear about your job. Sometimes it just feels like everything is going against you all at once. Try to stay postive for your cycle. And really hope you manage to find another job soon!

Had my friend send me a message today with a 12 week scan picture. Baby number 3 unplanned!  At first I was excited for her but then I just found myself feeling really anxious that I want this cycle to work this time.


----------



## Frazoz

Name              DG                ET
Frazoz              28/12/2014      Jan/Feb 15
KateMart                                  Feb/Mar 15
Erin4              20/12/2014        23/01/2015
Max2012        13/12/2014        16/01/2015
Tabby_cat      29/12/2014        TBC
djjim22                                    Jan/Feb 15
Muddy paws                              Jan/Feb 15
Amysparkle      01/01/2015      Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd            29/12/2014        Jan/Feb 15
Little Rie                                  16/01/2015
Summerbell                              Jan 15
Ob7                  20/12/2014      Jan 15??


----------



## Frazoz

Max 2012 - our clinic has said that this is for a day 3 and day 5 embryos but that's standard as when they were slow thawed it was only 60%. I think I'm worrying about AF showing for nothing really given what everyone has said and even if it's a little late doesn't seem like the end of the world.

I looked on ******** earlier and there was another announcement that two in 2 weeks.....I'm obviously at that age though where people are having babies.

Summerbell - trust me I have more than sufficient 'fat' to grab a handful which I do and it still hurts this mornings one was a killer I think there are just areas that are obviously more sensitive than others but does make me think that I'm going to run out of space considering I've probably got another 30 to go.

KateMart - They never said a single thing about possible strokes I went through a period in 2003 where I literally had a headache everyday for 6 months and ended up having MRI scans, everything came back clear but makes you wonder if these sorts of things are all connected.  I'm looking forward to once we have our little miracle  (when our FET) works to never having to go back on the pill.

Good Luck for your blood tests tomorrow even with the IVF I'm still a wimp when it comes to needles.....it's sounds like an awful lot but I hope they come back quick with good results so you can get started.

Ob7 - as you can see I've added you already to our list and I think you're the same as Erin4 with regards someone at the same stage, myself, Tabby Cat and Kitkatd are just over a week behind you. I hope all goes well with your one embie and that's it's your BFP.  Keep us up to date with how things are going.

Kitkatd - I'm so sorry to hear about your job as if you don't have enough stress to deal with but as Max said try and stay positive about your cycle, hopefully you'll be in a position where you have some room to relax a little whilst doing your cycle before you need to start work again. The injections don't seem to be going that easy for you either, do you swap sides and are you using the whole width of your tummy area (I'm sure you are), hopefully it's just a one off and tomorrow's will be better.

I can't believe how many lovely ladies we now have in our little FET group it's great to have so many as we can hopefully share experiences, moans and most importantly our successes!!

Xxx


----------



## muddy paws

I started norethisterone today so I guess that's the beginning of my down reg!
Discussed with my consultant about whether to thaw all embryos. He says they will only thaw what I want to put back... He advises a single transfer but my instinct says put 2 back..... Big discussion with hubby about implications of having twins / healthy pregnancy etc etc this eve.... 

What are rest of you doing? Single or double? 
Xx


----------



## Tabby_cat

Hi everyone just dropping in again  I started my buserelin injections on 29/12, nothing to report so far, had a bit of spotting but no period yet. Got my first scan on 15/1 so hopefully I can start the eostrogen tablets then, fingers crossed :-/

Re one or two embryos - we have 3 in the freezer and we have decided to have one put back. The hospital said we could have two, especially if they thaw one and it doesn't look great so they get another one out - in that situation they said why not put both back in rather than waste one. But I'm not sure I could cope with twins to be honest.

Kitkatd- we started down regging on the same day  sorry to hear about your job.


----------



## summerbell

Good morning everyone!

Hope everyone is doing OK! I am coping fine just now - I think I am doing a different protocol (short protocol) to everyone else?? I went to clinic 28/11 on day 1 of my cycle to have a decapeptyl jab - this suppresses hormones and thins womb lining - this is apparently an alternative to daily Buserlin jabs?! However when I returned after 2 weeks the lining was too thick so I waited another week then lining still too thick so they started me on Buserlin for a week to top up the decapeptyl. The lining had thinned slightly on Monday so I started on HRT for 2 weeks to thicken the lining back up and continuing with Buserlin (not sure why)?! Anyway hopefully when I go back 19th Jan my transfer should be some point that week. My last FET was so straightforward compared to this! I am also feeling like I am coming down with the cold! Oh the joys ............

*Kitkatd*: I am sorry to hear of your uncertainty with your job. Such an added worry for you but hopefully something will turn up?
*
Muddypaws*: I am opting for 2 embys this time - I am in a lucky position to have 6 left and because of the awful journey I have been on I have decided one way or another this is my last year of IVF. I have thought about twins and it would be tough with regards to the pregnancy, looking after 2 babies and trying to organise child care but totally worth it 

*Frazoz:* I am sorry you are having such a hard time with the jabs - do you have nice sharp needles? Have you tried injecting into the tops of your legs? I know with the Fragmin pre-filled syringes the needles are blunt and they hurt like hell  Do you have a wee bottle of buserlin that you dispense then switch needles?

Happy Wednesday everyone, one day closer


----------



## kitkatd

Thanks everyone for your support.
*Frazoz* Yes i swap sides but tend to inject in the same sort of area, think that's why it bled becuase it was too near the bruise that was near my stomach, silly me !

Tabby_cat - That's good that we started on the same day, If you just want one embryo put back than tell them that, it's your decision at the end of the day. I have three frozen to and hoping they defrost ok and stick.

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## AmySparkle

Kitkatd, I'm really sorry to hear about your job - absolutely not what you need at this time. Sometimes, life throws everything at you at once, and you just have to put one foot in front of the other and keep going. You can do it.

Love to everyone else - sorry to hear of sore injections, delays and other difficulties, but glad everyone is generally well.

And welcome to the new members!

Amy x


----------



## Frazoz

Morning Ladies, hope everyone is doing well and managed to get some sleep last night with the winds, I wear earplugs so didn't hear a thing, the only thing that woke me up was my DH snoring.

Muddy Paws - we too wanted to have two back originally but we changed our minds when I ended up getting OHSS and was in hospital, we also thought that 6/7 chances was better than 2/3 chances as we have 7 embryos.  You have a lot more though so maybe it's worth putting two back as ill clinic told us it's does increase your choices of getting pg.  I'd do some research into whether it actually increases the chance of a live birth.  You have a little while to decide so at least you can do some research.

Tabby Cat - I'm pleased you are having no issues with your injections, the one I had on Fri was still hurting when I was driving to the train station, kept getting a sharp pain it was weird.  I tried lower down today and that killed :-(

Has AF showed up yet? Do you continue taking the buserelin injections with your treatment along with the tablets as I do?


Summerball - it's a shame that you feel it's more complicated but I assume they've had to do this because of what you've been through in the past.  Was your previous FET a completely different treatment then? Did they explain why they've changed it? We basically started our treatment exactly a month apart but I'm hoping to have ET first week in Feb.  I think your treatment seems to be a little longer than mine.

You have had a rough journey so completely understand why you'd have two back, mines the opposite but the same as it's what I've been through, couldn't face another fresh cycle for a while.

I have about 40 needles and the meds are in two bottle each 5.5ml and the needles are very fine and sharp it all depends where I have it done as to the type of reaction I have, def worse than the GF I did those all myself and only one hurt.  I'm finding the FET cycle a lot more complicated than my fresh (due to being on short before).

I couldn't do it I'm my leg and my clinic told me to do it in my stomach, I'm not one to change what I've been told, mainly I'd be too scared it didn't work and then I'd blame myself for putting my well being before the treatment.

Kitkatd - to be honest I'm finding that near my hips and low down on my stomach really hurt near my belly button seems the best place but they can't all go there. Have the injections got any better? I sure you had issues with lumps rising, which I replied to as did a few others so hopefully that put your mind at ease.

Well I decided to e-mail my clinic late Thurs night as no sign of AF at all and it's day 12 today, I don't have regular cycles so can't be sure when my AF is supposed to show, hence the reason I'm on a medicated FET I suppose.  Anyway they e-mailed me back and have booked me I'm for an appointment on Mon for a scan and blood test, so not quite sure what they will do if my lining is still really thick? Increase my meds? They did say that if it does show up over the weekend, which I doubt as I normally spot for 2-3 days before than Mon would be counted as my Day 4 scan and blood test and I'd then know when I'd be taking my tablets and when my et would be, I really really doubt that's going to happen though.

I think I'm going to end up bumping into a lady that's at the same clinic as me and having her scan tomorrow, I would have been two weeks ahead of her and just gets my mind thinking back about my cancelled ET.  I hope it's good news for her but could do without being reminded that could have been me......

I hope everyone else's treatment is on track and looking forward to hearing back over the next few weeks as we start getting into ETs for ladies....exciting times

Xxxx


----------



## Tabby_cat

Hi Frazoz, sorry to hear your injections are painful. I am lucky, mine are painless, I occasionally get an itchy lump straight after but it soon disappears and it isn't painful.

Yes my AF came on so that's good. Yes I will be continuing with the buserelin when I start taking the eostrogen.


----------



## Max 2012

Frazoz sorry to hear af has not yet arrived.  I dont know what they do next if af dosnt show?  Maybe they give you something to bring it on? Let us know how you get on at the clinic on Monday!

Hope everyone else is doing well.  

AFM I have my lining scan on Monday morning.  Really hoping it's nice and thick all ready for Friday!


----------



## djjim22

Feel like I've missed so much, this thread moves so fast when I'm at work! I have time to read everything but not to do personals! Hoping everything is going well for everyone. Off work for 11 days now so will hopefully keep up to date.xx


----------



## KateMart

Morning everyone, 

Max good luck got the scan. Let us know how it goes. 

Tabby cat glad to hear AF has arrived. 

Frazoz, rubbish that yours hasn't. I usually spot before too but didn't when down regging and mine was late too. But my lining ended up fine. FC you re the same this time and she arrives soon. 

Kitkatd sorry to hear about your job. Not what you need at the moment at all! Will they give you redundancy pay? Could be a way of having some time for tx then looking for something else?

Summer bell hope you cold is better?

Muddy paws on the subject of SET or DET we are thinking double. It's not definite and it would be hard but I am ok with the idea of twins. The only fear would be that one of them spits and we ended up with triplets. I have seen that happen recently to a couple of ladies on here. 

Thanks for your wishes on the blood tests! They all went fine and results will be back at our consultation on 21st. In the meantime AF is here so I can phone the clinic on Monday for a peliminary treatment plan starting on day 21 of this cycle - if all tests come back clear. I'm happy AF is here but I write this from bed with a horrible migraine. I've had it since yesterday and can't shift it. I normally get headaches with AF but this is hideous. Probably to do with the 55 day cycle!

Hope everyone else is well 

X


----------



## Frazoz

Tabby Cat - Pleased everything is still on schedule for you, do you have any idea when you'll be having ET yet?

Max2012 - How did you get on at your scan today?  Everything looking ok for Friday? Did they also do a blood test to check hormone levels?

djjim22 - don't worry I feel the same I have to either write the update on my laptop or ipad and look back at the comments on my iphone, I actually like it being busy though as I probably check it 3-4 days a times hoping someone has made a comment....I sound like a stalker but it's just that it's nice having people going through the same thing and feeling the same its reassuring.

KateMart - pleased your blood tests went well and hopefully they are back before day 21 and everything is clear and you can start your FET.  It's not long to wait at least but I supposed part of you is pleased it's going to start soon but another part must be wanting more time to get the blood tests back.  

I had my scan and blood test this morning and before I went in they said I might have a cyst from a left over follicle from my fresh cycle, they checked even though they struggled to find my left ovary and said everything looked clear, the blood test results come back this afternoon and they will let me know what the plan is but I imagine it will be to increase the buserelin.

The consultant did mention that I could be pregnant and they test for that hormone as well and went on a bit about not being able to see anything yet and that the buserelin wouldn't harm the pregnancy.....I wish she hadn't as my DH made a comment when she was out of the room that maybe we could be pregnant but I told him that can't happen and not to think like that....it's taken me a long time to make him feel comfortable that IVF/FET/ICSI is our only option so I don't really want him to think it can happen any other way.

I know there are ladies that do sometimes get pregnant but my DH has such low sperm they've told us that ICSI is the only way it will happen and I can guarantee that his count hasn't miraculously increased by millions.

I'm on conference calls for work from 2pm so I'll hopefully have a voicemail when I've finished telling us how we are moving forward and hopefully it doesn't delay it too much 

xxx


----------



## KateMart

Frazoz, that's very interesting on the possibility of pregnancy! Did they not ask you to use condoms from the start of the cycle you began to inject on? Our clinic won't start down regulation unless you say you have been using protection.

I can understand you want your Dh to think ICSI was the only option, especially given the cost of these things. But either way, if you are pregnant surely that's good news?! Keeping FC for you xx


----------



## Crystal Lil

Hi all. Hope you don't mind me joining. I'm 40, with PCOS. I live in Glasgow but am getting treated at Ninewells in Dundee (on the NHS). Had our first fresh IVF cycle in August 2014 but it was paused after egg collection because of OHSS. Had to wait until December before starting a medicated FET cycle. We are lucky to have 8 good quality 5-day blastocysts in the deep freeze, waiting to be thawed. I have been taking buserelin nasal spray four times a day since Day 2 of my cycle - back on 7th December. Started on progynova 3mg 2x daily on 24th Dec, increased to 4mg 2x daily on 31st Dec. Had our first action scan on 6th Jan but the lining was only 4.6mm thick, so increased to 5mg progynova 2x daily.

At first I felt horribly nauseous after taking the progynova but, after a week, that seemed to wear off. Now I feel very swollen and all my clothes feel uncomfortably tight (maybe just post-Christmas bulge?).

Anyway - second action scan tomorrow to check lining thickness. All being well (7mm+), the transfer will go ahead Thurs/Fri next week. We're just going to do a single embryo transfer.

I am pretty nervous. It's hard to concentrate on anything else - I can't be bothered with my work, that's for sure! Good to know there are others out there going through similar stuff. Fingers crossed for all of you.

Crystal Lil.


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi ladies,

Hope you don't mind if I join, I was on here back in September with a fresh cycle but got a bfn, but I have two frozen babies , we tried a natural fet in oct but my body was still too sore from EC , so we waited and tried again in nov, but still there wasn't follicles big enough to carry on , so we decided to go for a medicated cycle this time so fingers crossed we get further this time, I started my meds on the 1st jan so great way to start the year, so I'm on day 12 had af on day 11 so all going to plan, bloods. On the 16th, scan 26th and transfer should be 2nd feb if all goes well.


----------



## Frazoz

Quick update as I'm working but had a call from the clinic and im not pregnant (no surprise there) and my hormone level is at 275 and needs to get to 200 to start AF so just told me to keep on the dose I'm on and should start in a few days, if it hasn't started by Fri need to give them a call.

More delays :-(


----------



## Max 2012

Evening everyone, 

Well not good news for me today. Went for lining scan this morning and only measured 4.5mm  . So I have been told to carry on with oestrogen for another week and have a rescan on Sunday morning. The doctor and nurse seemed to think it would still be possible to reach 7mm by next Sunday but I'm not feeling very optimistic.  After all I have been on 4mg 3 times a day plus 100mg patch and my results this time are worse than this time on the last cycle. 

So hubby has brought me some protein bars home from the gym and has made me protein shake and chicken for tea. So I am just going to eat as much protein as I can in the next week and pray my lining thickens. Otherwise cycle will be cancelled and talk of a camera was mentioned to investgate if no progress.  But the nurse did say that it can just take some people longer to achieve a thicker lining,  as I did mange it in the end last time after 4 weeks of oestrogen. 

Welcome crystal lil. Sounds like we are at a similar stage and circumstances. Fingers crossed your lining has thickened for you tommorrow.

So now embryo transfer has been provisionally penciled in for 23rd now.

Frazoz - no I dont have a blood test at this stage at my clinic just lining scans. Fingers crossed af arrives soon for you.

Hope everyone else is good.

X


----------



## Crystal Lil

Hi Max2012. Thanks for the welcome. I can imagine that you are pretty disappointed and frustrated right now. Sorry to hear your scan didn't go as well as you'd hoped. Good luck with the protein bars/shakes/chicken - I didn't know protein was a thing...I'll have to make sure I'm getting enough. I did pledge to eat an avocado every day...must get some more tomorrow.


----------



## KateMart

Ah Max, so sorry to hear about the delays. During my fresh cycle my acupuncturist said to eat loads of oils ie oily fish, trays of toasted veggies done including onions and garlic with avocado oil. Some ladies swear by raspberry leaf tea too. It's got to be worth a try. 

Frazoz sorry to hear about your delays too. Hope things can get started soon. This stuff is so unpredictable! 

Welcome Ianaleena and a Crystal Lil 

Xx


----------



## KateMart

Also Max, Flax seed. And have you tried acupuncture?


----------



## Tabby_cat

Sorry to hear about your delay Frazoz:-( 

I've got my first scan on Thursday so hopefully I will know more then re timing of ET etc.


----------



## Lorsha

Hello, I had problems getting my linning thickened it was 4 mm at scan my clinic started me on Viagra on top of my meds to improve blood flow and it worked a treat went up to 9 mm. I'm now 5 months pregnant. Maybe ask your clinic about this option anyone with a thin linning


----------



## Ianaleena

Katemart thank you for the welcome, 
Was wondering what grades people were transferring , I'm worried mine wont be good enough to make the defrost


----------



## KateMart

I think mine are 6AA and the others just 'grade 1'. But quality isn't always an indicator. My fresh cycle was a 5AA and I miscarried. 

Also they wouldn't freeze them if they weren't good enough to thaw x


----------



## Crystal Lil

Had second action scan today and lining hasn't thickened up at all since last week. So I have to stop taking all the drugs and wait for a month until they're out of my system and then start again. I don't know exactly but the transfer probably won't go ahead until about April now. So disappointed.


----------



## muddy paws

Hi ladies,

I hope all is going well for you all.

Crystal - so sorry to hear your cycle may be delayed. I hope you can start again soon xx

Max - I hope things have improved for you?

Hello to everyone else  Have skim read the last few posts so will hopefully catch up properly when I am on a better screen!

I started the buserelin nasal spray yesterday so am officially down regging now! I am hoping for FET around the 1st of Feb... I had a D&C last week to even out my lining and remove a polyp. All healing ok I think - apparently this acts as an endo scratch too so should help implantation...

xxx


----------



## Frazoz

I just wanted to say Welcome to all our new ladies, apologies I've not added anyone yet but I'll try and get round to this tomorrow.

I hope everyone is doing well xxx


----------



## Max 2012

Evening ladies

KateMart- yes sent hubby on a special mission to find raspberry leaf tea today but he came back with a strawberry and raspberry tea. Dont know if this will be any good?  He couldnt find the raspberry one. So have instructed my nephew to have a look in tesco for some for me tomorrow as he works next door to a big store. No not tried accupuncture. Is this to help with blood flow? 

Lorsha, no not been told about trying that. But seems to have worked well for you! Any ideas for increasing blood flow myself before Sunday?  

Tabbycat good luck with your scan on Thursday.

Crystal lil sorry to hear about your cycle being cancelled.  Have they not suggested trying patches? 

Muddy paws glad to hear you have now started down regging.

Merlin it sounds like you are doing a medicated cycle with out the down regging. Every clinic seems to have their own ways of doing things I guess. Good luck with it.

Feel like I am having protein overload at the minute.  Actually feel sick from all the foods I am trying to digest lol. Really hoping it improves for Sunday .


----------



## KateMart

Just a quick one, max, you need raspberry leaf and they do it in Holland and Barrat or similar health food shops. They also do it in waitrose but it's in the vitamin section rather than the tea section. Acupuncture is supposed to be ideal for blood flow! Oh and look up fertility yoga online too!x


----------



## Crystal Lil

Thanks, Muddy Paws and Max 2012.

They are going to start me on the patches next time. They (well, the nurse I saw, who had spoken with a doctor about it) said I have to wait about a month for the current drugs to be out of my system and then they will start again. Next time, 2 wks DR with suprecur/buserelin spray and then 2wks of patches. I asked whether they couldn't just give me the patches now, since I am already DR but they said no, because it's a separate protocol. I don't really understand why they can't just use the patches now to increase my dosage and why it has to be a separate protocol, since essentially it's the same drugs, just more of them? The more I try to question their reasoning, the more frustrated I become, so I'm going to try to let this one go and just be patient about it. 

I have to wait until they send me out another letter to learn more about when we might start again. The nurse said I should start the buserelin on Day 2 or Day 21 of the (imaginary) cycle I will have around the end of Feb/beginning of March. I can pretty much guarantee that this cycle will not eventuate, because I have PCOS and long, erratic cycles (which I tell them every time). However, she said not to 'panic' (I wasn't panicking - just being frustrated) and that if my lining was thin, they would just start me on the drugs regardless of cycle day. If, for some reason, the lining is not thin, they would use provera to induce a bleed. 

I'm sure everyone else here has gone through this same thing, though - the waiting and things not going to plan and the not knowing is all complete torture. I think the best way I can take care of myself right now is to try not to fight the nurses/doctors too much because it doesn't make any difference - I just have to do what they say anyway. I tried to fight them towards the end of last year when things didn't go the way I expected and I didn't understand why - and I ended up just feeling really depressed and despairing and powerless. It's horrible. I'm going to try to eat as well as I can and be kind to myself by not blaming my body or worrying about the march of time and my increasing age - what can I do about any of these things? I'm going to try to enjoy not taking any hormones for the next few weeks and try to concentrate on the life that's in front of me rather than the one that doesn't exist yet. ALL easier said than done! (Remind me of this when I'm back on here, ranting and raving!)

Max - I have been getting acupuncture. I think it is supposed to help with the blood flow. Sometimes I'm convinced it really works and other times I don't feel like it makes any difference! I think if you find a good, supportive practitioner who is familiar with IVF etc and you also find the acupuncture treatment relaxing (and can afford it) it's probably worth a go.

Also - don't wish to be a scare mongerer at all - but I remember reading somewhere that raspberry leaf tea can induce muscle spasms in the uterus. For this reason, (I think) it is often recommended when women are at term and trying to bring on labour. It might be worth finding out a bit more about this and - if it's true - avoid taking it around the time of your transfer? Just a thought.


----------



## KateMart

Sorry to hear about the delay in your cycle Crystal Lil. This whole thing is so frustrating; it's the lack of control that sends us crazy.  that everything happens at the right time for you, and that a bit of a break will do your body some good.

On the raspberry tea thing. Yes it is used in later pregnancy to induce labour and also to strengthen the uterus ready for birth. That is why it shouldn't be used after ET. The evidence is of course anecdotal but I know a lady on here who used it up until EC and she is 21 weeks pregnant having had the 'perfect' IVF cycle.

If you Google it there are plenty of stories. For example: http://lifeabundant-blog.com/2013/11/01/possible-ways-to-thicken-your-uterine-lining-and-improve-implantation/

I know I'd use it myself if I have problems with the lining and wouldn't have recommended it otherwise.

xx


----------



## Crystal Lil

Thanks Kate. That's great info on the raspberry leaf tea. Might as well add that to my shopping list too!


----------



## KateMart

Glad it helps


----------



## Max 2012

KateMart thanks for that. Yeah nephew came back with pomegranate tea lol, so hubby is off work tommorrow so is going on a special mission to find raspberry leaf tea for me. So hopefully I will have the raspberry leaf tea to drink tomorrow night. Just hope it will take effect on me by Sunday. 

Crystal lil its funny how every clinic is different. I was told to add the patches to the tablets as a last shot and it worked. Maybe you could try and book a break to look forward to. We have one booked for end of Feb no matter what the outcome is. I know how disappointed you must feel.  Everything kind of gets put on hold doesn't it and you have your dates set out in your head to work to. Fingers crossed you get started again soon. 

And I am feeling much better and more positive today. I have been trying to think what else I did in the week I was put on extra tablets and patches last time as it worked.  And I did eat alot more protein filled foods. Therefore I think it could be my diet that is effecting my lining.  I usually have a very very poor diet and eat what I want and get away with it. I also read online yesterday about lining levels fluctuating.  So now I am wondering if it was the fact that once I reached my 8.8mm on my last fet scan that I stopped with the extra protein and that this could have caused the lining to decrease again by et date and therefore was too thin for embryo to implant? Just a thought. I guess we will see if my theory is right on Sunday.  If no improvement I know it isn't diet,  but if there is then I will make sure that I stick to the extra protein to OTD and beyond. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay


----------



## Crystal Lil

Thanks Max2012. Glad you're feeling more positive today. Good luck for your next scan.

Speaking of booking a break - we had thought that all this would be over before Christmas, so we had booked a week in Marrakesh. If all had gone to plan, we would have flown out yesterday! We cancelled that thinking we would be doing the ET next week. THEN we booked a week away for my birthday in early April, thinking SURELY it will all be over by then! Chances are this will clash exactly with ET if the next protocol works. You are right - so hard to plan!


----------



## KateMart

Max, good luck! I hope it works. I don't think it's as much abnout eating more protein as it is about eating the right protein. Nuts are supposed to be good, oily fish and after ET brazil nuts and bone broth (basically beef stock). Also heard pineapple juice can help with lining and implantation.

Crystal Lil, sorry you had to cancel your hols, that's so annoying! We had agreed we'd go to Bruges (had been earlier in the year) if the first ICSI didn't work. Well it worked, then it didn't work so we got a last minute eurostar and were off. Best thing we did. I think the break, however small, really helps.

Hope everyone else is oK!

x


----------



## Crystal Lil

KateMart - good idea about the last minute eurostar. We will definitely have to make use of this 'downtime' by getting a break of some kind.

I just received a letter from the hospital today telling me to start taking the buserelin/suprecur nasal spray again on Day 21 of my "February cycle". I was just wondering if anyone had had experience of a cancelled FET cycle and how long it took them to get a bleed? Does it make a difference how long you have been DR-ing for? I was on buserelin for just over 5 weeks.

Thanks!


----------



## Frazoz

Hello Ladies

Finally getting around to looking at the thread again but first things first

Name              DG                        ET
Frazoz              28/12/2014        04/02/2015
KateMart                                  Feb/Mar 15
Erin4                20/12/2014        23/01/2015
Max2012          13/12/2014        23/01/2015
Tabby_cat        29/12/2014      29/01/2015
djjim22                                    Jan/Feb 15
Muddy paws      12/01/2015      Mid Feb 15
Amysparkle      01/01/2015      Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd              29/12/2014        Jan/Feb 15
Little Rie                                  16/01/2015
Summerbell      28/11/2014      Jan 15 w/c 19th
Ob7                  20/12/2014      Jan 15??
Crystal Lil          07/12/2014      Apr 15
Ianaleena.        01/01/2015      02/02/2015

KateMart - no they never mentioned we had to use contraception, maybe that's because they know it's impossible for is to get PG naturally. To be honest it's not the cost that I was bothered about more the fact that as we are having this due to mostly male factors I didn't want him to get his hopes up as it does really affect him ( he feels terrible that he's putting me through this especially when I ended up in hospital).

I looked up some fertility yoga and my DH can't wait for me to start doing that, I don't feel that it can do any harm so why not give it a go!!

Crystal - I can sympathise completely as I was in the same boat with OHSS, hopefully you weren't too poorly that you did get to ET.  You have an amazing amount of good embryos so I think your chances are very good!! I'm really sorry to hear that ET has been cancelled, I don't think they really prepare us for all the things that go wrong, to be honest without being on this forum I wouldn't have even known it could get cancelled.  I understand that they might not want to be all doom and gloom but for me knowledge is power and I'd rather know than not know.  I really hope that they can find a way to get your lining to a good thickness so it can go ahead.  You just have to try and take the positives out of the situation, at least you didn't have ET and end up with a BFN. You need to think that in a way we are lucky to have scans/blood tests to tell us that it isn't going to work rather than others that are still trying naturally not knowing they have issues and getting BFN or worse MCs.  It's not nice and I've had my share of disappointments with delays, cancellations but I have to keep reminding myself what the end goal is to have a baby....getting a PG is great but it's still not a baby and that is really what we all want.  Make sure you body is in the best possible state to get that baby and keep thinking positively ( )

Ianleena - my ET is on the 4th Feb so you are two days ahead of me (all going to plan....hasn't so far) so we will be testing around the same time!!

Max2012 - I'm so sorry to here you're having lining issues it's seems to be more common than I expected to be honest.  It must be disappointing as you've had to put your body through quite a lot with all the extra medication so must be wondering what else you can do.  I sooooo hope that Sun you have good news given all the effort you have put in.  My clinic doesn't do scans over the weekend so it's good your clinic does at least you'll know what's happening by then.

Tabby Cat - how did your first scan go today? Good news I hope and have you got a date for ET now?

Ianleena - I have no idea what grade they are, something I probably should have asked but I think I was just so excited about having 7 but we do have 4 blasts so I'm assuming they must be quite good.  I might e-mail them and ask now!!

Muddy Paws - must be great to finally start DG, you D&C doesn't sound pleasant and hopefully everything heals quickly and it's all systems go for ET.  How are you finding DG?

As for me well I ended up getting AF yesterday, e-mailed the clinic and got all my dates back, I start FET (GEEP as my clinic calls it) on 17/01 decrease buserelin to 0.25ml till day 17 (2 days before ET), start Progynova (oestradiol) on 17/01 which increases from 2mg to 6mg, then I start my Crinone gel (instead of pressaries) on 31/01 one morning and one night then I have a blood test and scan on 02/02/15 with ET on 4/02/at 1.00pm HPT on 17/02!!!!

I'm still having issues with the injections and unfortunately they don't stop for ages, oh well just have to suck it up, I'm been cutting back on the gluten but told hubby I'm not having anything from Sun.

I'm pretty upset with a close friend of mine as she texted me on Mon asking about my scan and I replied within the hr telling her what happened and she never responded, I texted her yesterday thinking she never received it and got a reply saying she got side tracked but still nothing about my text.  Anyway I got a bloody text from her tonight asking me a stupid question (about something she was doing) and still nothing mentioned about my text from Mon. I've been friends with her for a very long time on and off but recently it just feels everything is about her.  I haven't even told her I've got a date ET and I just think why bother she clearly isn't interested in what's happening, just annoys me!!!! (Sorry for the rant)

I hope everyone is having a nice evening I'm off to sleep now..... Need a good 8-9hrs sleep at the mo (lazy)

Xx


----------



## Tabby_cat

Frazoz, sorry to hear about your friend not texting back. This time I haven't told anyone about the FET, except you guys anyway! Not even my best friend or my mum.

My scan went well yesterday, thanks for asking. My lining was something like 3.5 so they told me to start on the climaval tablets (oestradiol valerate). I'm on 6 tablets a day, which is 12mg?! Sounds like more than other people are on?

Anyway I took my first dose last night before bed and I've not had any side effects yet. I've got to keep going with the buserelin injections and I've got another scan on 23/1 with ET planned for 29/1, eek!


----------



## muddy paws

Frazoz - I know how you feel about your friend. My best friend of 20 years now lives abroad and she hasn't even sent me a text to wish me good luck. I understand she is wrapped up in her new life but I spent years supporting her through hard times and now it's me going through something she isn't interested enough even to send an email or text to wish me luck! Some people are very self obsessed unfortunately... I hope your other friends are being more supportive?

My FET is due around the 1st Feb. I started buresilin later because I was already taking norethisterone... So not long to go!! 
Btw ladies I don't know if you have tried it but I got my private clinic to prescribe my drugs, gave the list to my GP and she re-prescribed them all on the NHS! Saved a few hundred quid I think.... I still have to get the most expensive one (lentogest) from the clinic as NHS won't prescribe but every little helps...

Xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Frazoz it is great that we will be sharing our cycle so close, I'm sorry to hear your friend hasn't been there for you, we have kept this cycle to ourselves this time as I'm tired of giving out disappointment , it's great you have blasts to transfer, I have two blasts to transfer   They thaw, I'm so worried about that as we will have to start all over again, I'm just so negative about everything as we've had so much disappointment , but hubby keeps telling me to think positive.
I have my bloods today then start my progynova looks like it's for 5 weeks , is that right? 1 2mg tab 3 times a day.
Hope everyone is doing well .


----------



## summerbell

Hi Everyone!  I have been mad busy with work this week so not been on here - probably a good thing taking my mind off of things.  I am at clinic for a scan Monday morning, fingers crossed that I get a transfer next week.  Hope everyone is good and hanging on in there!


----------



## Frazoz

Name              DG                        ET                      HPT/POAS
Frazoz              28/12/2014        04/02/2015        
KateMart                                  Feb/Mar 15
Erin4                20/12/2014        23/01/2015
Max2012          13/12/2014        30/01/2015
Tabby_cat        29/12/2014      29/01/2015
djjim22                                    Jan/Feb 15
Muddy paws      12/01/2015      01/02/2015
Amysparkle      01/01/2015      Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd              29/12/2014      Jan/Feb 15
Little Rie                                  16/01/2015
Summerbell      28/11/2014      Jan 15 w/c 19th
Ob7                  20/12/2014      Jan 15??
Crystal Lil          07/12/2014      Apr 15
Ianaleena.        01/01/2015      02/02/2015

I've up the POAS title up but know that only Little Rie will have this as a confirmed date hopefully everything went well!!!

My Friend did text on Fri but not about replying to me text, it was about whether she was silly feeling nervous going to meet up with her SIL.....I felt like replying WTF!! I just didn't reply.....I'm really annoyed and quite upset/angry.  It's fine as I do have one lovely friend who remembers everything and is constantly texting, she remembers all the dates and is soooo excited for us  

Tabby Cat I'm pleased your lining scan went well, I think you are on slightly more than me as I start on 1 2mg tablet for 5 days then it goes up to 2 tabs for 4 days then up to 3 tab (6mg max).

I take my tablets in the morning though, I did have a headache yesterday but that might have been due to the 53 hrs I worked rather than the tabs, I'll see how it goes.

I'm still taking the buserelin up until 2 days before ET.

It's good that you have a week then another scan then another 4 days before ET.  Mine next scan it's until 2 days before ET so hopefully there aren't any issues.

Muddy Paws - I know it's just so strange having a friendship that you think you can reply on to be there when you need them then nothing, I don't understand how people can just completely "forget" their friends like that, I know people have stuff going on in their own lives but it takes 2 mins so write a text message.

I have a rule about friendships in that if people can't be bothered with me then I'm not bothering with them, I'm a good friend and feel like they will be the ones losing out not me as I can then put my thoughts and energy into the people that do care and matter.

I think you may have a very lovely Doc as I'm sure a lot of Doc wouldn't do that mine def wouldn't when I wanted copies of my test results I had to pay for them!!

Ianaleena - I know it's really nice to have someone that's got a date so close to mine. You have to remember that blasts are really good embryos otherwise they couldn't freeze them so try not to worry too much (like its that easy). Keep thinking positively that all you need is one at the end of the day so you actually may still have another chance not that you're going to need it!!

I think you're treatment is slightly different to mine as I'm not taking that many to start with but mine go up to POAS day which is just under 5 wks, when, yes when it's successful they continue up to 8 wks from ET.

Summerbell - Good Luck with your scan on Monday, so exciting to know that you've only got a week to go and your little embie will be back where it belongs!!  I'm feeling quite excited for you   

I know a few ladies are getting close to ET day now so I hope that all goes well and looking forward to hearing about all those BFP's

xxxxxxx


----------



## djjim22

Just thought I would drop in to say hi! Been so busy this last week, currently finishing my dissertation and decorating the bathroom at the same time! Why do I try and do so much at the same time, I'll never know! Luckily I've been off work this week and hopefully will have dissertation handed in over next few days so I can relax. Then I will catch up with what I've missed on here, but wanted to pop by to wish everyone luck for their embryo transfers as I know a few people's will be getting close. Are people decided on how many they are transferring? I'm going to wait until I've spoke to consultant about success rates before making a final decision. I think he will advise one as it's my first try so no known implantation issues and all my frozen embryos are blastocysts. What have people been advised with regards to success rates?xx


----------



## Max 2012

Hello

Well I had my lining scan today, later than planned as they double booked my scan for this morning and tried to change it to tomorrow, but I complained bitterly and I got in at dinner time today.  Unfortunately it was only 5.5mm. It has gone up but not enough.  So as I am at the same stage and thickness as I was last time they have given me one more week to get it to 7mm. At least they didn't cancel. They said it could just be that I take longer to build it up, so feel there is still a good chance of being at 7mm next week. So now embryo transfer provisionally booked for Friday 30th January. Got my raspberry leaf tea now.  So will be on that all week now.


----------



## Ianaleena

Djjim22- hi I have two ice baby blasts , and if both thaw ok I will transfer both, as on my fresh cycle I only transferred 1 blast as I was told I had high chance because of no known problems, but they said this time they will transfer both, so I'm happy with that.but they do like to try one first time round.
Hope everyone is having a great weekend, I've been fine so far on the progynova tablets , they helped get rid of my mood swings which I seemed to have last week for a couple of days , poor hubby, but all good now and hope it stays that way.
Max hopefully next week your lining will be ready for transfer 
Thanks frazoz, but if both thaw I will be using both this time, then would start all over again next time.
Summerbell good luck for your scan tomorrow


----------



## muddy paws

Hey djimm, here is the info sheet my clinic sent me re eSET... It has stats which were in a table so I hope they make sense! It lists rates for those who met criteria for eSET, those who didn't but chose to transfer only one anyway and those who met criteria but chose to transfer 2 anyway... 
The info about risks is not meant to sway anyone either way (not on my part anyway, it probably is from the clinic!) but I thought I'd share as it is important info....I'm still undecided re one or two though myself!
Xx



Patient Information Sheet - Multiple Pregnancy

Currently, the single biggest risk of IVF is multiple pregnancy; with 1 in 4 IVF pregnancies resulting in a multiple birth compared with only 1 in 80 following natural conception.  The majority of these multiple pregnancies are twins; although there are a small number of triplets (quadruplet pregnancies are rare).

A multiple pregnancy should not be regarded as the ideal outcome of IVF treatment as there is an increased risk of miscarriage and increased risks to the health of both the mother and the unborn babies compared to a singleton pregnancy. 
Risks to the babies
A multiple pregnancy is more likely to deliver early than a singleton pregnancy and the biggest risks to the babies are those that come from being born too soon.  Sometimes the delivery can occur so early (before 24 weeks) that the result is a late miscarriage.
A singleton baby is usually carried for 40 weeks, but at least half of twin pregnancies are born prematurely (before 37 weeks).  A significant proportion of these will be born very early. The risk of neonatal death or lifelong disability increases the earlier a baby is born: 90% of babies born at less than 26 weeks will die and the majority of those that survive will have significant brain damage.
• 12% of twins are born before 32 weeks compared to 2% of singletons
• 1.2% of twins are born before 28 weeks compared to 0.2% of singletons
• Approximately 50% of twins require admission to a neonatal unit at birth compared to 20% of singletons
• Twins generally have a lower birth weight and are 800-1000g lighter than singletons.
• Twins are nearly 6 times more likely to have cerebral palsy than a singleton (12.6/1000 births compared to 2.3/1000)
• At least 1 twin has a significant disability in 7.4% of cases
• Twins are 6 times more likely to die in the first year of life than singletons (24.1/1000 births compared with 4.4/1000)
So although the absolute risk of being born very prematurely is low, the consequences are extremely serious.  The risk of a premature delivery in a twin pregnancy is 6 times higher than in a singleton pregnancy.
Risks to the mother in pregnancy

Almost every risk of pregnancy is increased for the mother in a multiple pregnancy.
• 20% of mothers carrying twins suffer from pregnancy induced hypertension (high blood pressure), compared to only 1–5% of mothers of singletons
• The risk of pre-eclampsia is up to 30% for twin pregnancies compared to 2–10% in singleton pregnancies
• The likelihood of women who are pregnant with twins developing gestational diabetes is up to 12% compared to only 4% for mothers with singleton pregnancies.
Risks during or after birth
• Caesarean section is very common among twin births because complications with the birth are more likely with twins – for example, one or both babies are in a breech position
• The risks of a range of other problems such as haemorrhage and anaemia are also higher after a twin birth
• The risk of the mother dying as a consequence of pregnancy is 1/25,000 in a singleton pregnancy but double that with a twin pregnancy
• Parents of twins (both mothers and fathers) are at a greater risk of all forms of stress (psychological and financial) during the first few years after delivery. 
How many embryos should be transferred?

You need to be aware of these risks when discussing with us how many embryos to transfer in your treatment.  It should be noted that there is always a risk of monozygotic twinning (identical twins which arise from one embryo dividing into two) so there is a higher risk of triplets when transferring two embryos compared to one embryo.

A maximum of two embryos can be transferred in IVF for women under the age of 40 and a maximum of three for women aged 40 or over who are using their own eggs.

If you are young, healthy and have a good chance of conceiving after IVF, you are at the greatest risk of a multiple pregnancy and we would recommend that a single embryo be transferred (this is called an elective single embryo transfer or eSET).  We recommend eSET in the following circumstances:

• For women age 37 or under
• First IVF attempt/no history of failed IVF treatments.
• Fresh Day 5 blastocyst transfer with at least one top quality blastocyst: AA, AB, BA (any expansion) or BB if  level of expansion level 2 or 3
• Endometrium (womb lining) between 7-13mm.

Patients undergoing a frozen embryo transfer may also be recommended to have a single embryo transferred.  You will be advised of this by a clinician or embryologist.

Success rates for eSET patients in 2013


eSET (n=282)(MET CRITERIA) 
eSET (n=112)(DID NOT MEET CRITERIA)
REFUSED eSET (n=66) (MET CRITERIA)

PREGNANCY
RATE/ET:

177/282 (62.8%)
60/112 (53.6%)
44/66 (66.7%)

CLINICAL PREGNANCY RATE/ET

154/282 (54.6%)
52/112 (46.4%)
42/66 (63.6%)

MULTIPLE PREGNANCY RATE

3/154 (1.9%)
0/87 (0%)
21/43 (48.9%)

IMPLANTATION RATE

157/282 (55.7%)
52/112 (46.4%)
65/129 (50.4%)

282 patients met the criteria for eSET: of these, 112 had an eSET and 66 chose to have two embryos transferred (double embryo transfer).
A clinical pregnancy is one in which a beating fetal heart has been confirmed.


----------



## KateMart

Thanks so much for posting this muddypaws. Do you know what they mean by 'implantation rate'? 

This has scared me about having two put back but I guess it's supposed to!

Hope everyone is well.

X


----------



## muddy paws

Hey katemart, no I wondered what implantation rate meant too! And yes, I think it is supposed to make you aware of the risks....The clinics are under pressure to have singleton pregnancies because they are lower risk...I was set on 2 but it has made me think that if I qualify maybe I should just do one... I guess I only feel like that because by putting 2 back I would be going against my docs advice so if anything did go wrong it would be because of my own decision... If I were 6 months older or had had a failed cycle previously he would be advising me to put 2 back though! Xx


----------



## KateMart

Muddypaws, is the implantation rate the positive test rate? But if so, why is there a pregnancy rate and a clincal pregnancy rate? I am confused!

Yes I know what you mean. It is certainly angled towards avoiding mutiple pregnancies for them - and they have HFEA targets to meet. My consultant advised me to see how they thaw and I think that makes sense. So I'm going to ask them to thaw one at a time and if the first thaws well (it's currently a 5AB) I will just have that put back. If it thaws, but not well, they will thaw another and then I'll have both put back - so either one good or two if quality isn't so great.

x


----------



## ob7

Hi girls
I haven't been on in ages. Had my transfer yesterday my last wee embie. I just hope it sticks. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi ob7 congratulations on being PUPO , if you don't mind me asking what grade your embie was?
Muddy paws thanks for the information, I think I would still go for two blast to transfer if I'm lucky enough for them to both thaw 
Hope everyone is doing well today


----------



## summerbell

Hi Everyone

Hope we are all well today.

*FRAZOZ*: I am sorry about your friend - sometimes people can be so insensitive but from my experience my friends tend to back off as they don't know what to do for the best - if they talk about it they feel they are prying and if they don't they feel they are being insensitive. I am so crazy with moods etc it's probably for the best. I tend to put up walls - I just want to put my head down and get on with it. It is such a difficult, crazy roller-coaster that I think it is hard for others to understand.

*Ianaleena:* Good luck with transferring your 2 blasts - this was my intention but the clinic have other idea's - we'll wait that one out! With regards to the mood swings I have been snappy and what I would call less patient (lol). I am normally a laid back take it in my stride kinda gal but no one can expect us to pump in all these synthetic hormones and for it not to have an effect - husbands and partners need to suck it up 

*Muddypaws:* Thanks for the info sheet - that looks similar to my clinic's info sheet. I requested 2 but the nurse told me yesterday that it would be discussed at a meeting and that she did not think it would be approved :/

*OB7:* Congrats on your transfer - everything crossed for you. Try to keep occupied during the dreaded 2WW!

I had my scan yesterday, lining is thick enough and I have a date of next Tuesday 27th for transfer. But as above I don't think they will let me transfer 2 because of my medical history (I got blood clots on my lungs after IVF#2)  I'll just have to wait and see and accept what is decided. I go in at lunchtime so thought I would work the morning then take Weds, Thursday off as annual leave. What's everyone else doing with regards to time off work?

PS Love "PUPO" I read that in a Marian Keyes book recently!


----------



## Alotbsl

Hi ladies, I think it's time I joined this thread. I'm going for my lining scan this afternoon, fingers crossed it's nice and thick so I can start thinking about a transfer.

Been reading the discussion on how many to transfer. I'm going for one at a time as can't bare the thought of maybe loosing two of my precious embryos in one go if it doesn't work.


----------



## Crystal Lil

Hi all. Lots to catch up on since I was last here. 

Frazoz - I too am sorry to hear about your friend. It is so hurtful for us when they don't seem to be offering the support we need from them. I imagine that it's difficult for anyone to understand what it's like to be going through this - unless they've been through it themselves. Do you think you would be able to let her know how you feel?

Fingers and toes crossed for anyone who's had a transfer or got one coming up. 

Hi Alotbsl! Good luck for your scan.

re: number of embryos to transfer - we were very much encouraged to just do one, though the doctor said it was our choice (we could choose to transfer 2 because I'm 40). We got given similar info to muddypaws. We were first of all presented with all the risks associated with multiple pregnancies, which, to be fair, don't sound great. However, after asking some questions, we were told that the main factor influencing whether the embryo will result in a pregnancy is the quality of the embryo. The quality is often affected by the woman's age - and that's why they allow older women to transplant two. Because we have high quality 5 day blastocysts, and it's our first transfer, we will just transfer one this time. It's not an easy decision to make because we want to do everything we can to increase our chances (I just want this whole business to be OVER!) - the thought of having to go back on the waiting list and let another 6 months pass before we can try FET again is so depressing. But the risks of having twins - for me and for the babies - are enough to make me think that one is the way to go for now.

AF arrived today. I don't know when we will start on our next FET cycle. The letter I got from the hospital says to start buserelin again on Day 21 of my February cycle. It's pretty unlikely that I will get a February cycle - so I've no idea really what their plan is. Going to try not to stress about it and just take it easy for just now. Feeling pretty blue, I must admit, so no need to add stress to that as well.


----------



## ob7

Hi Ianaleena 
They said the embryo is 8 cell grade 1 but I don't know what that means.

Summerbell- thanks good luck with your transfer. I took today of work then back in tomorrow. My last fet I took the first week off but my head was wrecked thinking am I or am I not so I think I'm better at work this time.


----------



## djjim22

Max 2012 – Hopefully your lining will thicken up within the week. Fingers crossed for you.

Ianaleena – thanks for your advice. It’s always nice to know other people’s thought processes when it comes to deciding these things.

Muddypaws – thanks for posting the information from your clinic – interesting reading! If I’ve picked up the statistics correctly though there is quite a big difference between clinical pregnancy rates in single vs double and this would definitely sway me to put two back. If there was a difference of 1 or 2% I might think otherwise. It’s such a hard decision isn’t it! I know if it was a fresh cycle my doctor would be advising one but not sure if this will change with it being frozen. As KateMart has said the clinics definitely try to sway us towards eSET for their statistics to lower multiple births which I totally understand,

Ob7 – Congrats on your transfer, when it OTD?

Summerbell – I hope tues comes quickly for you! I’ve asked for a few days annual leave around about the time I think my transfer will be but obviously it may not fall over those days. I think it depends what your job entails. I do 13 hour shifts and can be on my feet all day, sometimes going from 7am until 3pm before I even get lunch or a sit down (not everyday is like this!) so I’d rather take a few days off after transfer as I’d always wonder if I had a day like that at work following transfer and it didn’t work.

Alotbsl – how did your scan go?

Crystal lil – sorry to hear you are feeling down. All this waiting for treatment to start really does take its toll! I keep waking up at 4am and I’m awake for hours thinking about treatment, 
just desperate to get started.

AFM - just waiting for AF to arrive to ring clinic and book a day 2 scan in. Day 25 of cycle today and my cycles range anything from 25-40 days long so totally just a waiting game now!xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Summerbell, thank you, good luck with your transfer on the 27th, sorry to hear what you went through on your last cycle, I have a worry too about putting two back as I've had an emergency c /s and the scaring can be a problem when the placenta attaches to the womb it could attach to my scar, that's why we went with one first time , but this time were going for two , I know it's a risk but I'm only getting any younger .
Welcome alotbsl- how did your scan go ? Hope you have the go ahead for your transfer.
Ob7- I'm not sure of grades as every clinic uses different versions, well I will just cross my fingers and hope for the best.
Djjim22,  your right it is good to hear other peoples views, it helps me decide which way to go.


----------



## Alotbsl

Hi everyone, sorry for my short reply but I am a bit rushed at the moment. My lining scan was all good and I'm booked in for transfer next Tuesday arhhhh!  Looking forward to chatting with you all soon and hearing everyone's progress.


----------



## Max 2012

Evening everyone

Djmii22- I haven't been given a choice on the number I can have put back.  They are only prepared to put one back at a time,  but I am happy with this.  Hopefully your af will arrive very soon and you can make that call.

Alotbsl and summerbell, that's great your linings are all good and your transfers all booked for Tuesday.  Hopefully I will be joining you with my transfer on Friday .

Crystal lil hope you get you af soon and can start down regging again in February.  Have they said what they are going to start you on different this time for your lining? I'm drinking 2 cups a day of raspberry leaf tea this week,  so will see if it has made a difference come Sunday. 

Ob7, glad everything went well for your transfer yesterday.  Fingers crossed for your bfp!

Hi to everyone else I have missed.  Hope things are still on track for everyone!


----------



## summerbell

Morning All!

*Ianaleena:* I didn't know anything about the scarring issue  I have some awesome abdominal war wounds from 2 lots of surgery as the result of IVF#2. Probably best to go for 1 at a time!
*Alotbsl:* We'll be transferring together on Tuesday - fingers crossed for good things!
*Max:* I hope you get your transfer date soon.

Hang on in there ladies we're all a day closer


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Congrats on being PUPO Ob7! Great to hear lots of transfers coming up and got my fingers crossed for all of you!

Max I am hoping the tea is doing the trick for you.

Djjim I hope AF shows up for you soon. I hate this waiting game!

Crystal lil sorry to hear you are feeling rubbish. But it's great AF has arrived and hopefully you can get started soon. Febuary is so close now.

Hi to everyone else!

I'm all set to start buserelin next week. Had my appointment this morning and the thrombophilla tests were clear, but they are putting me on clexane and baby asprin anyway. I was offered steroids too but the side effects sound horrible and I would rather try this route first. x


----------



## Crystal Lil

Hi all.

Max2012 - AF has arrived now (yesterday) - at least the waiting for THAT is over! They are going to put me on oestrogen/oestradiol patches next time. They said that this is a safer way to deliver a higher dose - and also easier than necking loads of pills twice a day. Hope the raspberry leaf tea works for you and fingers crossed for your next scan on Sunday. I bought 2 boxes of the tea in holland & barrett's penny sale the other day, so I'm drinking that too! Can't hurt, right?

KateMart - thanks for that. Still a bit unsure when in Feb I'll actually start again - probably towards the end of the month, so still a little bit longer to go. I'm currently looking for somewhere to go to on a little weekend away - somewhere cosy with a roaring fire is what I'm after! That's good your thrombophilla tests were clear - I hope the medications do the trick for you.

djjim22 - yeah, the waiting is the pits, isn't it? Hope you're not waiting too much longer yourself.

Keeping it crossed for everyone else who's waiting - for scans, transfers and POAS time! x


----------



## Max 2012

KateMart  thats great about your test results and glad you can start your injections next week. 

Crystal lil thats great news that your af arrived.  So will you also take tablets with the patches?  Or just wear the 2 patches? Hopefully they will also give you longer to get the oestrogen into your body.  Maybe suggest they leave you another week longer this time if you need to.  That worked for me last time and fingers crossed will again this time.  So 4 weeks in total on the oestrogen rather than the 2 they suggest. Yes I got my 2 boxes in the buy one get one for a penny deal. It doesn't taste the best does it but I'm kind of getting used to it now lol. Just wondering when to stop drinking it should my lining be better on Sunday. Im thinking have my last drink on tuesday night if having transfer on Friday afternoon,  as I know you shouldn't have it past transfer date. 

I got a lovely card in the post off my mum today, with a big hug on the front. I think she feels a bit helpless knowing how much we want this to work and there is nothing she can do to help. It was a lovely thought and made me smile  

Xx


----------



## Frazoz

Name          DG                    ET        HPT/POAS
Frazoz          28/12/14  04/02/15      
KateMart                      Feb/Mar 15
Erin4            20/12/14  23/01/15
Max2012      13/12/14  30/01/15
Tabby_cat    29/12/14  29/01/15
djjim22                          Jan/Feb 15
Muddy paws  12/01/15  01/02/15
Amysparkle  01/01/15  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          29/12/14  Jan/Feb 15
Little Rie                      16/01/15
Summerbell  28/11/14  27/01/15
Ob7              20/12/14  19/01/15  02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      07/12/14  Apr 15
Ianaleena.    01/01/15  02/02/15
Alotbsl.                          27/01/15
Flygirl.                          22/01/15  01/02/15  

Djjim22 - i hope you managed to get your dissertation completed as I'm sure that will be a weight off your mind.  I'm definitely going for one in the beginning I wanted two but after the OHSS I don't want to go through that another fresh cycle this year and with 7 I'm thinking that's 7 goes.  I also think that if I wasn't having IVF I'd be happy with one healthy baby and to be honest I'm going to concentrate my efforts on getting a healthy baby.

Max2012 - I'm sorry to hear that your scan didn't go to plan, I hope the raspberry tea works for you, do you think your lining takes longer because your natural/normal cycles are long? Is your next scan on Sun?

Ianaleena - this is my first ET so they probably won't want me to transfer anymore even if we wanted it.

Muddy paws - I think the information you provided is great and I know from some other threads that I've read that a lot of nicu's are full of babies from IVF cycles and it just makes you think whether our pursuit for a baby means we forget about that our ultimate aim is a healthy baby.

Ob7 - congrats on your ET have they given you an OTD? What are you doing in your 2ww? 

Summerbell - well I couldn't keep my feelings to myself and explained that I was upset and we sorted out.  We have been friends for a long time but we are completely different spectrum's of getting pregnant.  

Congrats on getting your ET date, makes everything seem worth it and it's finally happening.  It sounds like you had a really bad time with IVF 2 I hope you are ok.

Alotbsl - welcome to our thread and congrats on your planned ET date

Crystal Lil - thanks for your comments yes I couldn't keep it in, I think the moods swings aren't helping as everything was upsetting me to be honest. Hopefully you'll be able to start your cycle sooner rather than later.  I'm sorry you're feeling so down I know how it feels and I know it can't be easy, take a few days as you can't keep positive all the time but I'm sure after a few days you'll feel better.

KateMart - I'm pleased your results came back all clear at least you can start on your cycle now and it must be good to know they are still taking precautions

Good Luck to everyone having ET soon....we are getting to the exciting bit now xx


----------



## Max 2012

Hi Frazoz,  thanks for the update again. I can see your et date is 4th feb, so have you got your lining scan soon? 

I normally have short cycles of around 25 days.  But I have read on good old google research that taking hormones synthetically can have an effect on how long lining can take to thicken and that it it is not uncommon for some women to just take longer. I guess its trial and error for each individual. When I had my fresh cycle there were no issues with my lining and I was never given any oestrogen tablets to take. So if this has hasnt worked by Sunday I am going to suggest them letting me do a non medicated cycle, and see how my lining is with my normal hormones.


----------



## Frazoz

Max2012 - my lining scan isn't until 2nd so I'm hoping I don't have any issues with my lining as there won't be enough time to do anything about it so ET would be pushed back. How soon before ET do most have there scans then?

So are your cycles regular then? I'm doing a FET because I have irregular cycles are you having FET for different reasons? (Apologies if you mentioned this originally).

Forgot to say but had a bit of a painful nightmare yesterday when DH did the injections, I'm not really sure what happened but he started and it was (sorry for my language) f*cking painful so he pulled the needle out which I couldn't believe but I think he was really shocked by my reaction. Anyway we chose a different area and that was ok, anyway as the day progressed the original area started colouring up by the end of the day I had a black/purple bruise the size of a 50p on my stomach :-(

Today he was terrified of doing it but he now thinks he didn't do yesterday's at 45 degrees so today's wasn't painful at all.

I'm taking the bruises (all 5) as positives.....at least I know what area I've used!!! 

Xx


----------



## Frazoz

Just got this reply from my clinic asking why the scan was done 2 days before transfer, anyone else's clinic not do scans?

You do not have a scan at all before the transfer just a blood test. We know that providing you have absorbed the drug into your blood stream and the levels at the blood test are high enough then the womb lining will be right for embryo transfer, we don't need to scan. It is just important that you have taken the vaginal mediation at least an hour before your blood test so we can measure the full effect. 

We can't take the blood any earlier as we need you to have had two days of progesterone (the vaginal medication) before we can measure the effect. If the hormones are not high enough we can give you a boost and scan if necessary on the day of transfer before we thaw the embryo (but this is very rare).


----------



## KateMart

Morning ladies,

Frazoz, just going by my fresh cycle, I did not have a scan before ET because your lining reaches a certain thickness (assume you will have a scan before starting progestreone?) and then it doesn't get any thicker. They then use the bloods to measure optimal hormone levels for transfer - that's what I can gather from your email anyway. Seems to make sense?

Sorry to hear you've been suffering with the injections. I found mine really hurt when they weren't done at 45 degrees and it's always best to use a quick, stabbing movement. Some ladies use ice to numb it beforehand - oh and it hurts more just after eating.

Max got fingers firmly crossed you can have ET next week! A natural cycle sounds like a good idea otherwise. Do they think there is anything that's stopping it from thickening up?

Cystal lil, your cosy holiday sounds amazing! End of Feb will be here soon.

x


----------



## flygirl001

Hi ladies, can I join you pleeeeeaaaaase........I hope I haven't left it too late to join you all.

Long story short, we have used DE. This is my second FET (first resulted in my scrummy son). This cycle, I've had to have scar tissue removed, Then once I started the oestrogen my notoriously slow lining was again slow to thicken up AND I had fluid in there! Anyhoo, after the longest cycle ever it has all worked out ok I'm having my FET TODAY  

I'll scroll back later when I'm resting and get to know you all properly. 

Wishing you all lots of luck, and baby dust. 

FG x x


----------



## flygirl001

Ps Frazoz, are you talking about progesterone injections?? My clinic wanted me to have them (they're in the US.....I live in the UK) but I couldn't find anywhere that had the right dose......x


----------



## Ianaleena

Welcome flygirl, all the best with your transfer today, how many did you transfer?
Frazoz I'm only having one scan before transfer , which my scan is Monday, then hope to transfer Sunday or Monday  
I was lucky when I was doing my injections they never hurt, neither did I get any bruises, think my hubby had it off to a tee, but this time it's just nasal and progynova tablets 
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Frazoz

Hello ladies, no I am worried the only scan I've had with this FET was on 12/01/15 on day 14 as AF hadn't showed up, I'm not having anymore at all. I had about 5 with my fresh cycle and although I know this was to look at follicle growth they obviously looked at the lining aswell.

I don't start progestrone until crinone gel until the 31st Jan so that's nearly 3 wks since my last scan.

The injections are just normal Buserelin injections not progestrone as I'm doing gel.

  

Welcome flygirl - never too late to join our thread. Congrats on ET when is OTD?

Xx


----------



## muddy paws

Hi ladies, just a quick question... Did anyone else find their AF was delayed after taking bureselin with Noresthisterone? On my stimm cycles I took Noresthisterone and AF appeared 3 days after my last tablet but this time I'm taking superfract nasal spray (bureselin) and it hasn't turned up after 5 days... No symptoms of it either....should I be worried?
Xx


----------



## Max 2012

Muddy paws, my af was delayed by about 5 days when I was taking the buserlin. So it showed on12th day of being on it.But I was told to expect this. Sorry have no experience with the noresthisterone.

Frazoz I didn't know they could tell if the lining will be thick enough by doing a blood test. It goes to show how differently each clinic operates. The reason I'm doing medicated is because my clinic doesn't do frozen embryo transfers on a weekend.  So if it falls that I need to have my transfer done on a Saturday or Sunday then it would just be cancelled.  So to avoid this they put all frozen cycles as medicated unless there is a reason not to.  So if I do try a non medicated cycle I will have to go in for more blood tests every couple of days to check for signs of ovulation and then hope the transfer date doesn't fall on a weekend.  But I'm hoping everything will be fine on Sunday and I won't have to think about that option just yet.  But will discuss that with them if I don't make it to transfer or I get another bfn. At our clinic they aim to do transfer 3 days after scan to give you time to start the progesterone pessaries,  but this can be extended to 4 or 5 days depending on how busy they are and when they can fit you in. I  just requested the Friday as I don't work on Fridays plus then I have the Saturday and Sunday off work to take it easy. 

Lanaleena good luck for your scan on Sunday,  hope you get to transfer next weekend.  

Flygirl001 welcome and congratulations on your transfer.  Fingers crossed you get your bfp. So did it take longer for your lining to thicken too? 

Thanks katemart.   all will be good on Sunday. No they don't know why at this stage.  I did get to 8.5mm in the end last time so I guess I must just need that extra time with the synthetic hormones. They did mention having a camera if it didn't thicken eventually.

Xxx


----------



## Frazoz

Muddy paws - I was on day 16 before AF showed but my clinic did a scan on day 14 to check my lining and hormone levels to make sure they were dropping and that AF was coming.

Max2012 - neither did I and no-one else on this thread is having just blood tests so I've e-mailed the clinic and said I'm worried about not having a scan given my body doesn't seem to react how it's expected. They said it didn't look like I'd get OHSS, I ended up in hospital no ET. My AF was suppose to arrive by day 14....it didn't, so how can looking at just a blood test confirm what's going up down there!! 

I just don't want this one being pushed back or worse cancelled....I want to get at least one go of having one of my embryos put back at least I feel like I've finally achieved something.

I understand why your on a medicated cycle now I supposed it would be nice to have had the choice given and it not be decided due to them not working weekends. Fingers crossed all your hard work has paid off.

xxx


----------



## Alotbsl

argh so many pills, so many injections, I feel like a walking drugged up sieve.
Hope everyone is well, I'm off to bed ( once I've sorted the cyclogest).


----------



## flygirl001

Yes Max2012, almost 2 months!!! Hang in there.....are you taking low dose aspirin? Have you done the Brazil nut, raspberry leaf tea etc etc diet? 

So I now have 1 blast on board......we had assisted hatching.....otd is February 1st
Let the head mash begin!


----------



## djjim22

Alotbsl – Glad to hear lining scan went well. Roll on Tuesday for you!

KateMart – Great news that your thrombophilia tests are clear. What day do you start your buserelin?

Crystal lil – Good to hear you AF has arrived and you have started the countdown!

Frazoz – Thankyou dissertation all handed in so feeling a bit more relaxed! Sorry to hear the injections are still hurting. With regards to the scans I think I get one day 2 and then one day 12ish and that’s all. Don’t think I have bloods taken although will ask about them checking progesterone as that’s why they cancelled ET last time.

Flygirl001 – Hello. Congratulations on your FET. Roll on Feb 1st!

Ianaleena – not long to go until your scan on Mon!

Hello to everyone else!xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Muddypaws mine turned up 3 days after on both fresh and fet cycle, but I'm sure it will come soon 
Frazoz that's strange you won't get a scan to check your lining, I'm having a scan to check lining on Monday then transfer hopefully sun/ mon 2nd.
Flygirl congrats on being PUPO  
Thank you djjim, not long just hoping everything goes well this time,  always seem to get it all taken away when I get to the scan stage so fingers crossed, hubby is taking me to Bournemouth for the weekend to take my mind of things 
Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## summerbell

Morning ladies!

I am on these progesterone pessaries in advance of my FET on Tues.  I take one morning and night.  This morning I forgot and was running out the door so shoved one in my jeans pocket (dress down day) thinking I'll do it in the loo at work.  Go to the disabled loo, retrieve the pessary and open the packet - it EXPLODES all over my hair, face, clothes and glasses (got dry eye so no contact lenses for me lol).  It obviously got too warm in my pocket and melted.  What a mess lol lol lol.  Luckily I can nip home at lunch time to change and get another one!  Ladies keep your pessaries cool


----------



## Frazoz

Just a quick one I got a reply from my clinic so I was wondering how many ladies are having a blood test 2 days before there ET?

'we are totally confident that if the blood tests are normal the womb lining will be normal because we have carried our studies on this over the years. The ladies you have seen stories of where it takes a long time to build up their womb linings would not have had normal blood results if they had been taken and this would have shown there was a problem. We are never going to thaw an embryo without begin sure that it is okay to transfer it, and we have very high success rates on our frozen embryo cycles.'

Im amazed at how different everyone's treatment is, they are now going to give me a scan as well so that I'm not anxious for the 4th Feb.

Xx


----------



## summerbell

Hi Frazoz

I had a scan on Monday and they confirmed lining is ready.  I've not had any blood tests and do not expect any.  I was given the (exploding) Progesterone pessaries which I started yesterday after I stopped Buserlin on Wednesday.  So at the moment I am taking 2 pessaries a day, 3 climavel (HRT) and also Fragmin (blood anti clotting Jabs) 1 per day.  I'll go in on Tuesday and have my transfer there and then.  Are you private or NHS funded?  I am NHS.  I don't think it's worth getting hung up on all the different protocol's as it seems every clinic is different and each patient is different with different reactions to the drugs etc.  This cycle for me is completely different to my last FET and that is just because I have reacted differently to the drugs this time around.  Try not to worry, I hope it all goes smoothly for you x


----------



## flygirl001

Wow Frazoz, does that put your mind at rest? All that I would say is this cycle is very different from my last (only 3 years ago!) they took blood yesterday to check my oestrogen & progesterone levels to see if I need to up my patches.... As they said, they ultimately don't want to mess with their success stats!! I'm glad they're scanning you though as I believe half of this journey is psychological so if it helps your PMA, then win win  

*laugh* summerbell.......I'm using a gel capsule that melts.....they're so gross aren't they.......there aren't enough panty liners......!! Good luck for Tuesday  

My clinic have asked for my blood to be checked next week.......hmmmmm can't see my GP obliging there.......


----------



## djjim22

Ianaleena - hope you have a lovely weekend away. It's always good to do something to take your mind off things.

Summerbell - Hope you have recovered from your pessary explosion! Will from now on endeavour to always keep pessaries from overheating, haha!

Frazoz - good to hear they are giving you a scan, this will hopefully make you more relaxed for ET. Yes it is strange how much people's FET cycles vary from clinic to clinic.


----------



## KateMart

Welcome Flygirl! Are you currently in the US?

Muddypaws, my AF was very late last time, I was really worried and nearly had to cancel my first lining scan! I think it was about 5 days late so don't worry.

Max the camera sounds interesting. Hopefully it is as simple as waiting a bit longer. FC for Sunday!

Frazoz, it's great that you pushed your clinic. I think we sometimes need the reassurance going through this process. Sometimes I just feel like a number on a conveyor belt and IVF is clearly very personal not once size fits all. Glad you got it sorted. I guess it makes sense as lots of oestrogen means thick lining! You'd wonder how they matched up oestrogen numbers with lining numbers though!

Ianaleena did you find the sprays ok? I am kind of looking forward to injections although not so much the clexane. Apparently it makes you bruise badly and can make it hard to find a spot! And that's for 12 weeks if this succeeds.   Your transfer is coming up soon then! Exciting!

Djjim I start injecting next Friday, hooray! Want to get this thing moving. I really must stop drinking coffee! When is your next scan?

Summerbell, what a joyful pessary story!   Hope you managed to get home and sort it out!

Does everyone's clinics do beta HCG tests if they get a BFP? I had to ask mine and they were very reluctant. I only found out about my M/C through blood tests though and think it's terrible that some ladies have to wait until their 7 week scan to know what's going on. 

Hope everyone is well, good luck to those with scans coming up and potential ETs! xx


----------



## muddy paws

Hello ladies,

AF has arrived! Hurrah! So I have my first scan booked for Monday to check I'm ok to start the meds. Just rushing round trying to get all my last minute meds today! Got nearly all of them re prescribed on NHS through my gp except some of them were wrong (they prescribed alternatives which I don't think are what my clinic intended me to use) so having to buy them instead (I'm a private patient) still I made a saving on a few of them... 
Am glad I can finally get going with it now!

Frazoz - glad you've got a scan booked in. It seems all the clinics are different. Mine scans you 3 times I think between day 4 of cycle and ET...

Summerbell - disaster on the pessary explosion!! Thanks for the tips on keeping them cool  

Fly girl - hope ET all went well and you are not struggling with those melting pessaries too much?! The things we out ourselves through eh? I hope our future children appreciate all this effort!  

Hi to everyone else! Xx


----------



## flygirl001

Hi Kate&muddy........I'm just getting ready to fly home  it's nice and warm here. Not really looking forward to coming back to the cold 

So muddy paws, not long to wait now!? I get my GP to prescribe a pp for me and I go to asda for my drugs. They're the cheapest that I found 

Katemart, my US clinic like the HCG blood test.......I need to find somewhere to get it done, my GP did my last lot, I'll try her again, but not too sure if they'll go for it!


----------



## Alotbsl

Hi everyone, Ive only just stopped laughing at summerbells pessary incident, oh my goodness if only people knew what we have to go through.

Well I have Just done the evening jabs ( gestone and clexane), like summerbell I also have to have a cyclogest pessary one in the morning one in the evening, as well as all the pills.

On the scan front, I had one a few days into my AF then the second 10 days after starting the proganova tablets, once the lining is a certain thickness my clinic (Lister) don't scan or do any blood tests, just straight to the fet. 

Having read these forums for some time now each clinic has its own way of doing things so don't worry if one cycle doesn't sound like yours.


----------



## KateMart

Muddy paws hoorah for AF!  

Fly girl you just be dreading coming away from the warm. It's - 2! brrrr. I really don't know what clinics and Gps have against the HCG tests! I say it's better to know what's going on, even if it isn't ideal. The 2ww is hard enough as it is  

Alotbsl, you are having a lot of progesterone! Can I ask why you are on the clexane? I'm a bit worried about being prescribed it when my clotting tests came back clear. Although anything that can help things is ok with me!

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## Alotbsl

Hi katemart, no idea about the drugs I take i just take what im told.  I had all the immune tests etc and this is what they tell me I need. Perhaps im a lost cause and they need to throw everything at me!


----------



## Frazoz

Flygirl - I hope everything is going well with your 2ww, have you got anything you're doing to try and keep your mind busy?

I do feel much better thank you.

Summerbell - omg what did you do? Did anyone suspect anything or ask you if something had happened. Can I ask are they gel progestrone? I don't start mine till 31st but I've been told they have to absorb for 3o mind before getting up....means setting an alarm at 5.30am :-(

I'm private but as my fresh cycle was cancelled we haven't had to pay for the FET.

I'm not too concerned about having a different cycle to everyone just that a few people on hear have had lining issues so I just didn't think a blood test was sufficient to gage whether it was optimal but now I'm having both I feel much better.

Katemart - that's great that you starting on Friday, that's such good news!!

My clinic doesn't do blood tests just HPT I've actually gone and brought a Superdrug one as well as I know the Clearblue ones aren't as accurate.

Muddy paws - congrats on AF turning up its great to get to the next stage, I think it makes it so much easier breaking it down into steps I find. Fingers crossed you get to start your meds soon.

I've got a fab fab day tomorrow, a full one hour massage in the morning then afternoon tea at Sandford Springs Hotel and I'm staying over night and we have a 3 course meal at the hotel.

I can't believe I've only got one more full week at work it's going quite quick which is fab....eeekkkk

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend xxx


----------



## Tabby_cat

Hi all, I had my lining scan yesterday and it's all looking good  so I'm booked I for ET next Thursday 29/1 :-D today I've started cyclogest pressurise and have to reduce my eostrogen down to 4 tablets from 6.

Sounds like you have a fab day planned Frazoz, enjoy!

And summerbell I loved your pessary story, my office is boiling so I don't know what I'll do when I have to do a lunchtime dose :-0 lol!


----------



## Tabby_cat

*pessaries not pressurise!! Stupid iPad!


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi ladies ,

Summer bell- lol on the pessaries, they are pretty nasty, glad you could go home and change 
Frazoz- I had one blood test to see if I was ok to start progynova and that was it , and just one scan to check lining then transfer. Hope you have a great weekend, my hubby pampering me for the weekend in Bournemouth   umm fish and chips at Harry ramsdens.
Djjim- thank you we will have a great time just what I need .
Katemart-  yes I found the spray really good, it worked on my fresh cycle, so hopefully it will work this time. Yes I can't wait for transfer   I will get to that stage again just the chance to be PUPO .
Muddypaws- so glad your af arrived I have a scan too on Monday , it must feel great to get started.
Well hope everyone has a great weekend, I'm off to have so fun and some time with hubby.


----------



## baboushka24

Hi girls, 

Had a frozen blastocyst transfered on 22/01 so now it's the waiting game
Our story so far: ttc for over 3 years w partner and finally had icsi in 2010 and it worked first time and gave us our gorgeous boy Leo! Hoping for repeat performance now to give a little brother or sister to Leo.
It's my first frozen transfer , quite anxious about 2ww... I seem to have forgotten how your mind tricks you into analising every little twinge! 
Wishing everyone lots of luck with their treatment

X


----------



## Alotbsl

Welcome to the thread babushka ( love the name by the way) and congrats on being Pupo!!

How are you feeling?


----------



## flygirl001

Hi Baboushka, my FET was on the 22nd too! I had forgotten how awful it was! Luckily I have a son too to keep my mind occupied but boy, he's already trampling on me and I'm lifting him..........😮 no symptoms yet though!! 

Looks like there's going to be more transfers this week! 

Exciting times ladies xx


----------



## Max 2012

Hi babushka and welcome. Congrats on being pupo. Like you and fly girl I also have a son and are trying for a sibling. This is my 2nd attempt at fet after failed attempt in sept/oct last year. 

Feeling quite nervous now for tommorrow morning.  Feeling positive that all will be good. I have a good feeling, just hope I am right. Will let you know how I get on.   .

Yes a few more transfers planned this week for us which means more of us on the 2ww. 

Good luck to those having scans this week and starting down regging too.


----------



## zoom360

Hi ladies, been away for a while but nice to see everyone is still so lovely! 
I have just started a fet cycle and had the decapeptyl injection on day 2 of my cycle. Is it normal for period to stop having started on day 1?
Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## Max 2012

So just been in for my scan and she said it hadn't grown much.  When I went to get dressed again I noticed I had started bleeding Not sure what to make of it? Waiting to speak to someone now.  Pretty sure it's going to get cancelled no


----------



## flygirl001

Oh no Max. I really feel for you. I've had many cycles can't due to my lining being too thin  I really know how awful it is. Do not give up hope though. Have they talked about a biopsy to see if you're in 'phase'? 

Is the bleeding heavy? Maybe it's just cervical bleeding from the probe?  

Big hugs and I hope you get some answers soon xx


----------



## Max 2012

Thanks fly girl.  No it want from the probe. I noticed it in my panty liner as I went to get dressed again.  So it would have been just before the scan.  Come home and looks like af in full force now  . Waiting for a call from the doctor.  But it will just be to tell me to stop everything.  So when they call I'm going to see if a can try a non medicated cycle and see if my lining reacts better with my natural hormones. The only problem with this route is that if transfer day falls on a weekend it would get cancelled.  But the time it is taking on a medicted I could have had 3 natural cycles.  Lucky enough I only have short cycles so should get up and running again soon!  X


----------



## Max 2012

Lining got to 6mm today. X


----------



## Frazoz

Name              ET              HPT/POAS
Frazoz          04/02/15      
KateMart      Feb/Mar 15
Erin4            23/01/15
Max2012      Mar 15
Tabby_cat    29/01/15
djjim22        Jan/Feb 15
Muddy paws  01/02/15
Amysparkle  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          09/02/15
Little Rie        16/01/15
Summerbell  27/01/15
Ob7              19/01/15      02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      Apr 15
Ianaleena.    02/02/15
Alotbsl.          27/01/15
Flygirl.          22/01/15    01/02/15  
Baboushka    22/01/15    02/02/15
Zoom360



Tabby Cat - that's really good news you have ET confirmed and your lining scan went well.

Baboushka - congrats on you ET when is your HPT or does your clinic give you a blood test?

Ianaleena - how was your weekend away? Mine was good but the foo wasn't very good but it was still nice to get away.

Zoom360 - welcome to our thread!! Is this your first FET or have you done this before?

Max2012 - oh no I'm so sorry to hear it's not good news. Have the clinic made the decision to cancel? Did they say anything about the early bleeding? It does sound like a natural fet might suit you better as clearly the drugs dint seem to be having the effect they should. I'm really disappointed for you Hun, I hope you'll be able to move on quickly whatever you decide to do.  I did wonder whether they're trying to get your lining to a certain thickness but maybe it doesn't ever get to their target.  Does it have to be 7-8mm or can it be lower? Just wondering maybe 5-6mm is your optimal thickness?  

I'm really excited we only have a week and a half to go....start taking three Progynova tablets tomorrow (6mg) and only have 8 injections left to go....yay!!

Hope everyone else has had a relaxing weekend and those in the 2ww aren't going too crazy xx


----------



## Max 2012

Hi Frazoz,  yeah they like it to be 7mm. Not heard back from them yet, was told to expect a call between 1-4. The nurse there told me that she had read about women that have achieved a pregnancy at 3.2mm before now but they like it to be at least 7mm. I did manage to get it to 8.5mm on last cycle which was at this stage I am at now. Not sure what to think now. Will let you know what they say when I get the call. I guess the raspberry leaf tea didn't do much for me either


----------



## flygirl001

Oh max how frustrating 
Were you taking aspirin? Also were you on oestrogen patches? I had to wear 5 and change them every other day..... I found that putting them on my bum was better than my tummy. 

I hope your nurse calls you soon. xx


----------



## Max 2012

Just had the call. Cancelled as expected. I have put a request in to have a non medicated transfer. She said the doctor's will discuss my case now and decided what the best route will be to take next time.  So I have to ring on my next AF after this one to see what they have decided.


----------



## KateMart

On Max, I'm so sorry  

Hoping the non medicated transfer might be the answer for you x


----------



## baboushka24

So nice to see so many ladies on this thread


Alotbsl: I am feeling pretty good but today I feel twinges that probably mean absolutely nothing and I can't remember for the life of me how I felt when I was I on my last 2ww .i want to try and stay positive even though the Dr who transfer the blastocyst said it hadn't filled up with fluid yet (for lack of a better word)


Fly girl: good luck for testing, are you planning on waiting till the official testing day?


Max2012:sorry to hear about cancellation..wishing you lots of luck for next time


Frazoz: my official test day is 02/02 but I don't think I'll be that patient


Take care everyone
Xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Max I'm so sorry to here your news, I know how you feel I always get let down at the scan, two in a row in fact , so my scan tomorrow is third time lucky for me. Hopefully natural is the way for you.
Babushka , wonder what your doctor meant by that? What grade was your blast ? Did you transfer 1 or 2?.
Frazoz glad to hear your break was good  mine was great two, and the food, sorry yours wasn't good, but hey getting away is the important bit.
Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## flygirl001

Max, I'm not sure what your Dr many either....I did wait until OTD last time. I'm not sure if I can wait or not this time! It's the first for me. We had assisted hatching so I don't know if that's why I'm a day earlier.....
No symptoms here bit I do feel a bit of nausea.... I can't remember what it was like last time either!

Good to hear Frazoz and Ianaleena have had a nice relaxing w/e. Just what you need  

Hope everyone's well xx


----------



## bump14

Hi folks,  mind if I join you?
I am in the middle of a medicated FET, just waiting for transfer.   Can any of you help me with some info?.....I am currently taking progynova tablets but I'm lactose intolerant and the lactose in them is starting to make me Ill.  Are any of you taking another brand of oestradiol valerate that doesn't contain lactose?  Thank you so much for your help.  Xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Welcome bump14, sorry I can't help you, i only know of progynova , they make me feel Ill too. When do you transfer ?


----------



## Max 2012

Thanks girls, well a big cuddle from my little boy has helped me to stay smiling  . I'm really hoping the natural cycle will work for me as were referred for ivf due to male factor, and my periods are pretty regular every 25 days so hoping to get going again end of February. We are taking our little man to Disneyland Paris the last week of February for his 3rd birthday so at least we have that to look forward to, and at least I can get to go on the rides now  

Does anyone know how things work on a non medicated cycle? All the hospital said to me when I requested this was that I would need to go for bloods on quite a few days. But at least it won't get dragged out like it has on the past 2 medicated attempts which have gone on for over 2 months at a time with having all the extra scans.

Good luck to everyone else on here with their transfers. I will keep popping on to see how you are all getting on.


----------



## flygirl001

I've never used progynova bump, I used oestrogen patches and then progesterone capsules (utrogestan) 6 days before transfer. Sorry they're making you ill   

Good luck with your next cycle Max xx


----------



## bump14

Thanks ianaleena and fly girl.  Has anyone else been prescribed oestradiol valeRate?  I think I could get my clinic to get me another prescription if I could tell them the name of a brand that would work.


----------



## Ianaleena

Max on both my non medicated cycles I never had any bloods, just had to wait for af then 10 days later start testing for surge, then once you get your surge you have a scan same day to check if lining and that you have at least a follicle the right size before they will transfer 5 days later, and that was my problem my lining was fine but follicle was never big enough to transfer so that's why I went on to med fet.


----------



## Max 2012

Thanks for that info Lanaleena. Good luck with your scan tommorrow


----------



## baboushka24

Ianeelana: not sure of the grading tbh, they are 6 days blastocyst of good quality according to clinic...it was a bit of a blur at et and can't quite remember if they told us an actual grade.


----------



## baboushka24

Sorry, i sm saying "they" because we have 2 frozen blastos but we only transfered 1


----------



## Tabby_cat

Bump, I'm taking Climaval which is a brand of estradiol valerate but it does contain lactose. Perhaps you could try patches instead?


----------



## Frazoz

OMG.....my friend the same one I mentioned in this thread text me to tell me she's 5-6 weeks pregnant, she already has three children and they didn't want anymore!!

Why oh why couldn't she have waited till I had my treatment - 3 wks....I just can't believe it!!

Hope everyone is doing well xx


----------



## summerbell

Frazoz - some people are so insensitive!  Can't believe I gave that woman the benefit of the doubt!  Don't let it get to you - you have lots of good embys.  Your time is coming ..........

I am officially PUPO!  Transfer went well, just been out for lunch and had lots of laughs with DH.  I'm now on the sofa for a catch up TV marathon with my furbaby on my knee  

Today life is good!  Now for the dreaded 2WW.

Hope everyone else is good x


----------



## KateMart

Congrats on being PUPO Summerbell! Are you taking time off for the 2ww?

Frazoz that is so insensitive of your friend! I can't believe it. Some people are just so self absorbed they can't see outside of their own world. Try not to let it get you down. Your time will come too.

Hope everyone else is ok?

I've still not ovulated and now nervous as I was supposed to start buserelin on Friday (day 21). Even if I do ovulate that'll probably be too early and if I don't I have no idea when I will. Things have been so messed up since my MC


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi ladies,
Frazoz, I'm so sorry your friend has not been their for you,your time will come soon 
Summerbell congrats on being PUPO , how many did you transfer?
Katemart, I'm not getting why you need to ovulate if your doing a medicated cycle, not sure if there's something I'm missing 
Afm the scan went perfect, my lining was 12mm   so very happy, and shocked to be honest as the last two scans always came to a dead end so I was so happy to get passed that stage, now the next, hoping our two snow babies thaw and survive ok  Ready for transfer which will be on Saturday, so not long now 
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## KateMart

Ianaleena, great news on your scan!  

I'm not sure why you need to ovulate before down regging, but some clincis actually do blood tests for ovulation before starting people on buserelin, and my clinic told my last time that they do like you to ovulate first. I'm guessing it's because they need to take control of your cycle and make you have a bleed - and you need to ovulate before having a bleed. When people don't down regulate properly, I think ovulation (or lack of) might be the culprit


----------



## Ianaleena

Strange my clinic said you only need to worry about ovulation on a natural fet as it doesn't matter on a med fet, and I just have bloods to check everything is ok before I started progynova .


----------



## KateMart

Ovulation obviously doesn't matter once you've down regulated and are starting the oestrogen but I'm on day 18 of the cycle before I start (if you see what I mean). I'm seeing them on Thurs so will see what they say. It would be great if I could start anyway! x


----------



## Ianaleena

Oh ok, yes it would be great if you could start anyway


----------



## Frazoz

Summerbell - congratulations on being PUPO I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Did your clinic say anything about success after seeing the embryo or having to take 2 wks off work? When is you POAS day?

KateMart - it's really annoying/upsetting when you plan when things are going to start and then your body lets you down yet again. Have your cycles been regular after the mc or are they all over the place? Maybe this month is just a longer month? Have they said what to do if it doesn't come?

Ianaleena - that's fab news about your lining you must be so chuffed. I hope everything goes ok on Sat let us know how you get on. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Thank you soooo much ladies you are all so supportive, I've spent the day holding back the tears and I really don't want to get upset as I'm trying to keep in a positive frame of mind. What makes it worse is she only said on Sat that she's gone back in the pill at beginning of Jan as she was fed up with worrying she was pregnant every month.

I think it's going to make our friendship really difficult to keep going now as Im not the sort of person who hides my feeling very well.

We are supposed to be going out for valentines meal with our Husbands but hopefully she'll forget about arranging it.

Big Hugs ladies xxxx


----------



## baboushka24

Hello ladies

Frazoz: my best friend who never had problems conceiving her beautiful daughter kept moaning about the stress of having a child constantly whilst we were ttc i know she didn't mean to hurt my feelings but i was annoyed.
I honestly think that unless you are/have been through the infertility journey you can't quite imagine what it's like...why should they know anyway... Making a baby is easy right? I heard so many times that we just needed to relax and not think about it ... How can we not think about it?? I just felt like shouting at them saying my dh 's sperm is screwed up... No amount of relaxing was going to sort that out... 
Wishing you and all the ladies all the best 

Xx


----------



## kitkatd

Hi ladies
Not logged on here for a while. Hope everyone is doing ok.
I am now onto 3 estradiol hemihydrate tablets a day (2mg) as well as Buserelin and i'm starting to feel it, tried to do some yoga earlier and my uterus area went nuts, I am having dull period style cramps, is this normal ?
I have a scan due on friday and FET is on 9th feb
Can't wait to stop the drugs, does anyone know how much longer you have to take the tablets after the FET ? I am on a long protocol


----------



## baboushka24

Hi 

I had et on 22/01 and i have to take all the tablets (oestradiol) and the dreaded pessaries until oft. Then if bfp i was told to keep taking both till 12 weeks pregnant which i was very surprised about.
Hope this helps 
X


----------



## kitkatd

Hi
Thanks for that *baboushka24*, I hope I don't have to stay on the tablets for that long !
I am already an emotional wreck, really struggling more this time than the 1st time round.


----------



## Ianaleena

Kitkatd I'm the same as baboushka need to take until OTD and if BFP then take for 12 weeks.
Frazoz, I can see how it would be hard now to spend time with your friend, hope you feel better tomorrow


----------



## flygirl001

Oh wow Frazoz, that's so sad about your friends insensitive behaviour. Some people have no idea how difficult this journey is. I can't imagine 💕day being much fun with them! 

Summerbell, congrats  I hope you're enjoying your PUPO bubble   rest that nest!

Ianaleena, great scan news, it's funny how suddenly everything falls into place......you'll be PUPO soon.....yippeeeeee

Katemart- I hope that things work out for you. 

Kitkatd- I think that I come off oestrogen if BFP and continue progesterone for 10-12w 

My clinic have just informed me that they would like me to get my hormone levels checked weekly until 12w! As my clinic is in the USA, I'll need to find someone here to do it privately.......could be costly.......


----------



## Frazoz

Name              ET              HPT/POAS
Frazoz          04/02/15      
KateMart      Feb/Mar 15
Erin4            23/01/15
Max2012      Mar 15
Tabby_cat    29/01/15
djjim22        Jan/Feb 15
Muddy paws  01/02/15
Amysparkle  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          09/02/15
Little Rie        16/01/15
Summerbell  27/01/15
Ob7              19/01/15      02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      Apr 15
Ianaleena.    02/02/15
Alotbsl.          27/01/15
Flygirl.          22/01/15    01/02/15  
Baboushka    22/01/15    02/02/15
Zoom360
Bump14

Bump14/Zoom360 - Welcome to the thread. When is your expected ET?  

Kitkatd - I started on 6mg on Mon and still on Buserelin until 2nd Feb but not had any side affects really.I have to take the tablets and gel until 12 wks as I was told that's when your placenta takes over producing the hormones.  Maybe speak to the clinic and ask them if that's normal as you don't want to be worrying about it.

How are the ladies in their 2WW going flygirl and Baboushka?  are you both being good or tempted to test early?  I've read conflicting information about when to test for a 5 day blast (which is what I'll hopefully be having back).

Tabby_Cat - Good Luck for ET tomorrow let us know how you get on?  It will be great having another PUPO!!

My DH was pretty upset when he got home yesterday after our friends news...he feels like he's a failure and the reason I'm having to go through all of this...he asked me to read her text message and he was livid afterwards.

Couldn't face work today pretending nothings going on is hard enough let alone when you feel upset, I managed not to cry yesterday and am keeping the tears back today but I feel completely drained.  I think it's because I try to be upbeat and positive when my DH is around but when I'm on my own it's all I can think about. 

Just trying to keep focused on me but it's hard going....this week started off so well feeling positive we were nearly at the end of this part of the journey.

It feels like 2 steps forward 5 steps back....I'm sure that artificial hormones aren't helping.

I'm currently only taking 2 days off one for ET and the day after but may take a third, I'm a little worried about all the travelling I do as well.

Do any ladies commute for 3-4 hrs a day and have their clinics mentioned anything about either working from home or taking it off?

xxxxx


----------



## KateMart

Morning ladies,

Frazoz sorry to hear you are feeling so rubbish.  Try not to think your friend is pregnant instead of you, try and think positive that this will be your time. You deserve it. It is so hard for our DHs when they feel so guilty that we have to go through this. I just remind mine that I want his baby and for that it is worth it. Plus, I said to him, it is perfectly plausible that I might have had to go though this anyway in the end if they discovered I had issues. It'll be worth it.

On the when to test thing, have you seen this http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer

It seems that 9dp5dt is the earliest you will detect HCG although I've heard some ladies test positive as early as 6dp5dt.

Flygirl, wow that's some intensive monitoring. I think it's great though: are they measring everything - HCG, oestrogen progesterone?

Kitkatd, hope you are feeling better?  These hormones can be a killer and that's before the stress of IVf itself!

Hope everyone else is ok.

I have some good news, according to my much higher temperature this morning I have probably ovulated. I will know more tomorrow but FC no more worry about that and it'll be time to start injecting on Friday.

I'm also feeling a bit down though after speaking to my mum this morning. She has generally been supportive but even she doesn't understand what it's like to go through this. I had to ask for a loan for my recent blood tests as I am freelance and had a huge tax bill to pay this month. She knows we are struggling and said she could loan but she wouldn't pay it as she had just spent money doing up her kitchen and was due to go on holiday next week. I was marginally upset that she didn't see this as a priority (probably I'm being a bit of a brat!) but today she phoned me and asked what was happening on Mother's day 15 March which is potentially just after my ET. She wanted to know if we would be getting the train over to her house to take her out for a meal! And she wanted to let Me know when Mother's Day was in case I didn't know! Err. 

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Frazoz

KateMart - I'm not thinking about her anymore as I honestly do feel that this is going to work I don't know why I feel so positive but I just have a feeling that once it's back where it belongs it's just going to stay there.  I have told my Hubby that he shouldn't feel bad a I had issues myself and it's nothing he's done, he couldn't help being born prem and we have done everything in our powers to get this to work.

I'm so sorry to hear about your Mum I'm not sure what to say as I'm not close to my Mum anymore, would you be able to tell her that you wont be up for doing much as you're having your ET but she could come over to you and keep you company if she fancied it?  Does she know when you're having ET or have you not told anyone at the moment?

If you've got a close relationship with her, tell her how she feel as I'm sure she'll understand and it will probably make you feel better. 

It's difficult as when it's someone that's family especially your Mum I think you expect more from them but I suppose they are the same as everyone else, they don't really understand what it's like or how it feels or how hormones can make you feel like a completely different person.

I hope that you start to feel better during the day  

Hopefully everyone else is having a much better day than KateMart and I are!! xx


----------



## KateMart

Frazoz, yes she does know when we are supposed to be having ET and she didn't seem keen on coming to ours as it is a bit of a trek on the train and the traffic is too unpredictable to drive. But she expected me to come on the train to her, 2 hours with three changes, with dog in tow after - possibly even on the day of - ET! It just felt very inconsiderate.

Spoke to DH and he was just laughing about it as she was also very controlling when we were getting married and seemed to think it was her day as the mother of the bride!

Thanks for the support though, it really helps to have people who understand. I hope you start to feel better too. It's great that you are thinking positive, I have a good feeling about your BFP  

Yes hopefully everyone else's days are going better!


----------



## flygirl001

Ooooo that's an interesting  link  Katemart. Thank you  we had assisted hatching too so I don't know if that accelerates it further!?
I'm sooooo tempted to test early.....I didn't last time, I enjoyed being in my pupo bubble! My hubby has said don't do it for all the sensible reasons but I think I might quietly cave in! Maybe tomorrow!? I'll be 7 days then.....but then only 3 days before OTD!! 

Frazoz, I think you've done the right thing re your 'friend' if she realises what she's done then fab. It's awful to think that you've lost a good friend  
As far as the travelling thing goes, I flew from Florida to London the next day after this FET (and about 3 days after my last FET-which resulted in BFP) my Dr is very relaxed and basically says just don't take up sky diving. I didn't rest at all after this transfer....... They've found that getting up right after ET had no adverse results on success rates (with my first I had to lay flat for 30mins....the full bladder killing me!) I personally think do what you feel like doing. If it doesn't work you'll probably regret reaching into the back of the cupboard for marmite but realistically, it isn't going to affect anything. It's all very much a mental process. 

Katemart, your mum sounds a little like mine, I think mine just gets overly excited but we've clashed so many times she knows to take a back seat now! I hope you manage to get Mother's Day sorted!! Can she come to you?  Try to put it to te back of your mind. You don't need any stress or negative energy right now!! Good news though about starting this week  

Hope everyone's ok? Babouska, are you tempted to break out the HPT


----------



## Ianaleena

Katemart and frazoz, I'm so sorry your not having a good day, but I can tell you now your not the only ones , I have turned into a crazy women today my poor hubby can't say anything right without me snapping his head off  , I've had to lock myself upstairs to calm down,everything is upsetting me today I just feel really down when I should be really happy for transfer on Saturday. I think I'm just stressing about the thaw  sorry for my rant. 
Frazoz you should just forget about your friend and just think you will be pregnant soon.
Katemart sorry about your mum, mums of all you think would understand , my mum was not there for me when we got our bfn, and was telling me off for being upset, and I should just move on , so I'm not telling her this time.
Hope everyone else is having a better day.


----------



## baboushka24

Flygirl: i am not tempted to do test yet but i think i will do on sunday as my partner and i are off yogether. I am ok so far , twinges and sore boobs have gone so not quite sure to make of that tbh.
I think the week end will be hard 
I had et on 20/11 for my son and tested positive on 29/11 so 9/10 days post transfer.
I don't think i would do it any earlier ... 
What about you?


----------



## djjim22

Sounds like everyone needs some big hugs today! This is such a demanding time on all of us and with extra hormones flying, insensitive friends and family who don't understand it's surprising that any of us have any sanity left! Hopefully we will all have good news soon to share. Going to catch up on how everyone is doing this evening as been busy at work again and this thread moves soooo fast!xx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks for the support ladies, I think we are all feeling a bit wobbly today.

To cheer you all up, I found this while searching Google today: children born from FETs are better, basically  I have read in the past about the womb being a better place to implant when we haven't been on stimulation drugs, so good news for all of us and our frost babies http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/11178948/Frozen-embryos-produce-more-confident-babies-study-finds.html

Flygirl you are right, can't get cauight up in the negative energy! Is your OTD 10dp5dt? I think you should wait for at least 8 - you can do it 

Ianaleena  hope you are feeling a bit better now. Can't blame you for feeling like this, it's very stressful. I keep yelling at my poor DH too as I'm scared of the outcome. I think we feel it more than them sometimes as it's our bodies - and the hormones just set us off! Read my link above for lots of PMA 

Baboushka well done on not testing yet and lots of luck for Sunday.

Hope you are ok Djjim!

xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## djjim22

Thanks for the link Katemart, interesting reading! I'm good thanks, AF began on tues so had baseline scan today. Taking the oestrogen tablets for 10 days and then will be scanned again. Finally feel like I'm getting somewhere! Hope you are well too.xx


----------



## Tabby_cat

Kitkatd- my clinic said you have to take eostrogen and progesterone for the first 12 weeks.  This is because normally, your ovary would have a corpus luteum (from the ruptured follicle where the egg was released from) and this secretes eostrogen and progesterone which sustains the pregnancy until the placenta takes over. When you have a medicated FET there is no ovulation so no corpus luteum hence the meds have to continue.

Im having a chilled out evening ready for my ET tomorrow  fingers crossed the embryos survive the thaw :-0

Does anyone know when they actually thaw embryos prior to transfer, ie is it on the day or the day before?


----------



## djjim22

Good luck for tomorrow Tabby_cat. Think they thaw embryos on the morning of transfer?xx


----------



## baboushka24

Best of luck for tomorrow tabby-cat
When i went for the et they told me it had been defrosted for 1h.
X


----------



## baboushka24

I meant "thawed"... It sounds like i am talking about a bag of frozen peas


----------



## KateMart

Good luck for tomorrow Tabby cat!

Glad AF arrived and you're getting started Djjim


----------



## Ianaleena

Good luck for tomorrow tabby, fingers crossed for the thaw I'm  Or you.
Katemart , our poor husbands, thanks for the link.
Djjim nice to hear your finally moving onwards in your cycle


----------



## flygirl001

Oooooo good luck tomorrow Tabby  everything crossed for you x


----------



## Tabby_cat

Thanks for all your good wishes! I am now officially PUPO! Got to test on 10/2


----------



## Frazoz

Name              ET              HPT/POAS
Frazoz          04/02/15    
KateMart      06/03/15
Erin4            23/01/15
Max2012      Mar 15
Tabby_cat    29/01/15      10/02/15
djjim22        12-28/02/15
Muddy paws  10/02/15
Amysparkle  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          09/02/15
Little Rie        16/01/15
Summerbell  27/01/15
Ob7              19/01/15      02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      Apr 15
Ianaleena.    31/01/15
Alotbsl.          27/01/15
Flygirl.          22/01/15    01/02/15 
Baboushka    22/01/15    02/02/15
Zoom360
Bump14
Spring chicken 11/02/15

Tabby Cat - Congratulations being PUPO (I abs love this and even told my DH!!)

Muddy Paws - your next  

All getting rather exciting now....I'm back into my positive frame of mind now I downloaded Zita West on my iPhone and listened to it three times yesterday.

I've been told by my clinic that testing day is 17th Feb....seems a lot longer than most especially with a 5 day blast?

xx


----------



## djjim22

Congrats Tabby_cat!xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Congratulations tabby on being PUPO   how many did you have put back?
Was it scary waiting for the call? Was it the same day? I'm not sure if I will get the call tomorrow (Friday ) or Saturday just before I go in for transfer , not long either way I can't wait, feeling much more happier today


----------



## muddy paws

Thanks Frazoz! I think mine might be pushed a few days though...prob more like around the 5th now.... So looks like you are next  
Sorry to hear about your friend's insensitivity btw. She obviously can't put herself in your shoes. Sadly some people can't think of other people's feelings


----------



## Ianaleena

Muddy paws so sorry to hear yours has been pushed back, was it due to lining?


----------



## KateMart

Tabbycat congrats on being PUPO!  

Frazoz glad you are getting in the frame of mind! The Zita west is very useful and relaxing if a bit dull after many listens! Your test date does seem late but they do bay so much! My clinic even has 'test days' so if it falls on tues they put it forward til weds! I say test early when the wait is that long. 

Ianaleena good luck for the call is transfer Saturday? You must be so excited. 

Muddypaws sorry ET is being pushed back. Did they say why? 

I'm just back from my meeting with the nurse to get my treatment plan and drugs. Looks like ET is planned for 6 March so way behind everyone else   I hope you don't mind me sticking around though. 

Also they said the reason you need to ovulate before DR is so that there is no follicle growing. If there is one it can slow things and take longer to DR. Finally makes sense xx


----------



## Tabby_cat

Thanks guys 

Ianaleena - I had one 5AB blast put back. They didn't phone me, I just had a lining scan last Friday and they booked me for ET on 29/1. I think they said if there was a problem they would phone otherwise to come in as arranged. Good luck with your transfer.

I do feel much calmer about the whole thing though compared with having my fresh IVF cycle. I had mild OHSS so was in quite a bit of pain plus something stressful (other than the IVF!) was going on in my life at the time so not really conducive to it being a success somehow? Don't know if anyone else feels the same.

Katemart- great to get your treatment plan! 6 March will be here before you know it.


----------



## Ianaleena

Katemart, the time will fly by just you see, yes my transfer is Saturday  
Tabby 5a is great, yes my clinic said they would call for my time slot, so my heart is going to be racing


----------



## Frazoz

Ianaleena - Good Luck for you transfer on Sat, the last one in Jan!!!!  I can imagine you do feel pretty happy at the moment I know I'll be like that on Mon. Hopefully the next few days go quickly for you   

I'm assuming they will call you at least the day before? I need to have had a drink (300ml/half full bladder) at least an hour before ET and my clinic is 30-50 mins away depending on traffic.

Muddy Paws - I've moved yours back, really sorry to hear that it's been delayed, hopefully it's for nothing too serious and everything will now go to plan.

KateMart - I actually fell asleep whilst listening to it the first time so missed half of it!! I'm only going to listen to it once a day now just before I go to sleep - can't hurt was my feeling on it apart from it costing me £11.99 that hurt a little   I wonder why they have 'test days' have they explained why?

I'm sure the next month will fly by and as for you sticking around your a founding member of the thread wouldn't be the same without you!!

Tabby Cat - sounds like a fab little embie, did they give you a pic? I think there is less stress after ET on FET as you know there is actually something there now, I know I'd be dreading it if I was doing a fresh cycle given my OHSS. I'm quite looking forward to the things we've got planned after ET, Ikea as its near my clinic and the beach the day after to get some fresh air and do some walking. Have you got any plans for your 2ww?

For those that have had ET do you need to take socks, slippers, drawing gown like with EC or just turn up in your clothes?

Xx


----------



## baboushka24

Hi ladies

Frazoz: i just turned up in my clothes with dh and they gave me a hown to put over my clothes, hair net, same for dh .to b honest et is nothing drastic, it's just a bot uncomfortable but we were in and out very quickly

Congrats tabby on your transfer 

Flygirl: how are you feeling? Tempted to test?



Good luck to all of you ladies

Xx


----------



## flygirl001

Frazoz, I wore a gown (could keep bra on) then a cap and bootie things. 

Ianaleena- good luck, just one day to get all the hoovering done  😂

Wow Tabby that's a great emby  hope you're not going too insane?

Baboushka, I'm ok I was tempted but I'm not going to!! I'm hanging in there. I've had a few twinges I don't really know if that's good or not!! I've booked my beta blood tests for mon&weds. 

Hope everyone else is ok? It's almost the weekend  x


----------



## Alotbsl

Hi ladies hope you are all well.

For those of us luckily enough to be on the 2ww, is anyone dreading the test date? 
There is always so much chat on people wanting to test early but I want to leave it as long as possible, I'm happy all the time I have hope and know I'm going to be so upset if it's bfn.


----------



## muddy paws

Hi ladies, thanks for asking, I only just got the go ahead to start meds so I'm a bit behind... There was fluid in my endometrium which delayed things but they said it's ok now so I start progynova and clexane tomorrow! I go back for a scan next Thursday and then if lining is ok I will have transfer the following week, so looks like it will be ET on 10th or around then... I'm miles behind the rest of you! Let's hope lots of you have got BFPs by then!


----------



## Spring chicken

Hi

Hope I can join in. My FET is on the 11th. I only have one top grade blast frozen, and am really afraid of it not surviving the thaw.


----------



## Frazoz

Spring Chicken - of course you can join!!  I can imagine that the lead up to ET day isn't going to be too relaxing but what you need to remember is they wouldn't have been able to freeze it if it wasn't of good quality. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

I think I'm getting a cold   will they cancel ET if I'm not well and will this affect my chances of it working? 

Xx


----------



## Spring chicken

Hi Frazoz
I have been told that colds don't matter, as long as you don't have a temperarure on the day of transfer. But I was told this for many years ago, and they may say something different now. 

Maybe you caught your cold from me..through the internett..ha..ha..as I have one at the moment.


----------



## Ianaleena

Welcome spring chicken, wish you all the best with your cycle 
Frazoz don't worry you will be fine for transfer, and it shouldn't effect anything 
How is everyone today?
I'm feeling good and positive today, which is not like me at all   
waiting for my call to confirm I want the two blasts taken out and hopefully for my time to go in tomorrow , but they may give me that tomorrow .
Have a great day everyone


----------



## djjim22

Ianaleena – good luck for tomorrow!

Baboushka, alotbsl & flygirl – hope the waiting isn’t too unbearable. I think I will be the same as you alotbsl, I’ll probably want to leave it as long as possible to live in a little PUPO bubble!

Muddy paws – you will be around the same time as me. I’ve got next scan on Friday and transfer possibly the 13th if everything goes to plan. (It will be Fri the 13th! Trying to convince myself that 13 is a lucky number in some countries!)

Spring chicken – hello! I can understand your worries but hopefully it will survive the thaw, as frazoz says they wouldn’t freeze it if it wasn’t good quality.

Frazoz – hope you feel better soon and that cold goes away!

AFM I’m having major conversations in my head about the pros and cons of putting one or two back! I just can’t decide at all. The consultant spoke to me the other day about it and said basically he had to advise me to put one back but ultimately it was my decision. With regards to the medical risks etc associated with multiple births I’ve made a decision but thinking about all the other aspects of multiple births, I think I might actually have to resort to a pros and cons list!xx


----------



## baboushka24

Hi ladies

Quick question for the ladies who, unfortunately , had a failed fet previously; did your af come before/around otd or did it come when you stopped the meds?

Springchicken: welcome

Take care
X


----------



## summerbell

Hi Everyone

I am back to work today but it's Friday    Sitting at my desk drinking Jasmine Tea.

Katemart:  I don't think you should be under any pressure to do anything other than chill out - why don't you tell your mum doctors advise against travelling  - send her some flowers and go out another time?  Are you an only child?

Baboushka:  Good luck for sunday - everything crossed.  If you are on HRT you won't get AF until you stop taking it.

Tabby - Hope your ET went well

Frazoz: What is the Zita west thing?  With regards to time off - I have done it all!  First time with a fresh transfer I got signed off for 2 weeks.  Next time I hadn't planned any time off but ended up off work sick for 3 months because I was so ill    Last time I had a transfer on Thursday and took the Friday off then had the weekend and back to work on Monday.  This time I actually came into work on the morning of the transfer, then 2 days annual leave, returned today but then have the weekend.  It's such an personal thing and we are all different - do what is right for you.  My boss can be a bit iffy and believe it or not has had IVF herself but she was clearly superwoman and I am not LOL!

I am due back to the clinic for a blood test on Thursday 5th - I'll probably do a HPT on Wednesday  

I don't "feel" anything but then I didn't the last time when I got a BFP - who knows.  Just going to try and keep busy over the weekend and Wednesday will be here before I know it.

I hope you all have a great weekend.  xx


----------



## flygirl001

Hi Springchicken  and welcome! I'm sure that the thaw will go well. I asked my nurse about this and she said that she hadn't ever know it to happen (and she's been there forever!) 

Djjim, only you can answer that Q! There is a higher risk with 2 but I guess it depends on your age etc too. A friend of mine carried her 2 to 37w which was amazing   it's a hard decision to make, that's for sure. I do think that twins are amazing though. 

Baboushka, I thought the same, not until you stop the Meds.......hang in there, not long to wait now


----------



## KateMart

Welcome Springchicken! You will be fine - they wouldn't have recommended a frozen cycle if they didn't think it would thaw. Got FC for you!

Ianaleena ooh good luck with Saturday. Bet you can't wait   Are you having two put back?

Frazoz I'm not sure why my clinic has test days. I'm sure it's just to help them not have everyone phoning at the same time! Not so good for us though! I am planning on testing 9dp5dt. I just wore my normal clothes to transfer, had to take off my bottom half and put a paper skirt on but I wore a dress so wasn't too exposed! It didn't hurt or anything, was just a bit emotional. Not long now til your transfer. How are you feeling about it?

Muddypaws how frustrating about the delay but glad things are kicking off for you now. I start clexane after ET. I wonder why they put people on it at different times? I'm on aspirin already though.

Djjim, I have been agonising over mine too but yesterday they made me sign a form to thaw one at a time. They said if the first doesn't thaw 100% they will thaw another and out both back in regardless of whether the next is 100% or not so as not to waste any. The real danger with twins is, I think, that one may spilt and you end up with triplets. There is much more chance of low birth rate and complication for mother and babies. It's a personal choice but I don't think I could cope with three! And I'd rather have one that two and a stressful pregnancy. But two is better than none!  

Summerbell, yes I am an only child, that's what adds the pressure on! I've not mentioned it again to her and think I will just send some flowers and tell her she is more than welcome to come and look after me post ET!  . Not long til your OTD! How many days past transfer are you on Weds?

Hope everyone else is well. Good luck to all other PUPO ladies! Thinking of you and   for loads of BFPs xx


----------



## baboushka24

Flygirl: are you testing on sunday as well?
I am starting to feel nervous now... I feel i can't trust my body... I don't want to feel too hopeful and i keep telling myself that i have already been blessed once. What will be will be

Lots of luck to all of you ladies
X


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi ladies,

Katemart I will put two back if they both thaw I'm just  One at least will survive  But yes if I'm lucky enough both our babies will go back 
Djjim  thank you for the good luck wishes.
I'm so nervous my heart is beating out my chest, not about the transfer, about the thaw  need to think about something else before I go mad.


----------



## flygirl001

Oh Ianaleena sending you lots of positive thoughts  it's exciting..... Mathis time tomorrow you'll be pupo 

Baboushka yup I'm Sunday too......


----------



## djjim22

Baboushka – sorry I’m not sure when AF should arrive. Hope everything is ok.

Summerbell – hope you have a nice weekend, it will be wed before you know it and hopefully that HPT will bring some good news.

Flygirl & Katemart – Yes I also have three friends who all had twins and carried them to term (one set were identical!) I totally understand the mother/baby risk to multiple pregnancy because of the job I do, but yes the worry is if one (or two) splits that is too many babies for me to cope with! I have known of quads where two embryos were transferred and they both split.


----------



## Frazoz

Name              ET              HPT/POAS
Frazoz          04/02/15    
KateMart      06/03/15
Erin4            23/01/15
Max2012      Mar 15
Tabby_cat    29/01/15      10/02/15
djjim22        13/02/15
Muddy paws  10/02/15
Amysparkle  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          09/02/15
Little Rie        16/01/15
Summerbell  27/01/15    04/02/15
Ob7              19/01/15      02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      Apr 15
Ianaleena.    31/01/15
Alotbsl.          27/01/15    06/02/15?  
Flygirl.          22/01/15    01/02/15 
Baboushka    22/01/15    02/02/15
Zoom360
Bump14
Spring chicken 11/02/15

Good Luck to those that are testing very soon - Ob7/Flygirl/Baboushka  

Well I'm pleased to hear I'm going to look my best on probably one of the most important days of my life so far.....gown.booties and hair net!! 

Muddy Paws - How did the clinic know you had fluid?  Did it show up on a scan? You're only 5 days behind me so it's not too bad.

Ianaleena -   I think it's great that you're feeling positive and I imagine I'm going to be bouncing off the walls the day before my ET.  Hopefully you're able to sleep tonight!! 

djjim22 - I think it's really hard trying to make that decision and we originally wanted two put back with our fresh cycle and when we didn't get that chance we decided that we would go one at a time.  We have twins in our family so I always thought that we would end up with twins and I know a lot of people that have had twins and some had one or two children prior to having their twins so you need to long and hard about all of the factors not just medical.

Summerbell - Zita west is Positive Visualisation for IVF - Before ET/After ET and 2WW...I've listened to it everyday since downloading it and it helps with relaxation.  I thought it would be good to help relieve stress given my job and it can't hurt!!.  I'm taking the wed and Thurs off but working from home on the Fri as I'm too busy to take it off anyway but thanks for your comments.

I can't believe your boss would be funny about that given her circumstances. 

I think if I had to have a blood test I would test the day before just so I knew myself in my own surroundings just in case....not that any of us are going to be in that situation because we are all getting our BFP's

KateMart - I think I would want to test early but would be too scared not to follow the instructions....I'm not a rule breaker so I think I'll just stick to what the clinic have told me. Did you get to take a pic of the transfer with you?  I'd like to get a pic of it to take away with us.

I'm feeling great just really positive that it's going to work and that I'm doing everything I can to help it work and just keep imaging my BFP!!

I'm an only child myself but there are times in your life where you need to put yourself first and this is definitely one of them and you shouldn't feel bad about it either.

Good Luck lovely ladies we are all getting to the important part.......xxxxxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Frazoz so nice to see you positive , not long for you now, thank you for the good luck wishes, I'm going to need every little bit   
I will update you all tomorrow hopefully with good news.
Have a great weekend everyone .


----------



## muddy paws

Frazoz - yes I ended up having 3 scans to check the fluid and only allowed to start meds when it had all gone.

I started today on progynova and the clexane injections. The clexane syringe is really weird! Not sure I was doing it right but it has a spring in it!? What's that about? And it hurt a lot more that the stimms injections did... 
Anyone else get headaches from the buresilin? It is ok to take paracetamol, right? 
Xx


----------



## muddy paws

Good luck tomorrow ianaleena! Xxx


----------



## KateMart

Good luck Ianaleena, let us know how it goes today!

Muddy paws, yikes I'm not looking forward to the clexane, did it bleed? Yes paracetamol is fine, even coedine with paracetamol just no ibuprofen. 

Frazoz I was the same about not testing in my fresh cycle. Only tested a day early as I had to go to hospital for a suspected DVT! But this time I think I want to know as DHs birthday potentially is the same day as test day! It is nice being in the PUPO bubble though. 

We took a pic of our embie on my phone. I have to say I deleted it when I had my mc as it was too sad  

yes as Frazoz said, let's keep positive! Lots of BFPs on here. Zita west says this time of year is good for IVF as its nearly spring, new life time etc so our bodies are primed for it. Even if not true, it's nice to think like that! X


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies

I hope you don't mind me hopping on. I'm currently DR for my FET in February. I started injections on day 21 of my cycle. I'm at day 31 now and still no sign of AF.  Is this normal? The clinic said I should expect AF within 10 days. Also My FET was roughly scheduled for 16/02. If my AF is late will this date be pushed back?

Thanks and baby dust to you all 

Katy x


----------



## Ianaleena

OMG OMG OMG they both thawed 100% can't believe it  I'm so happy I cried, hubby thought it was bad news. So I'm going in at 2:45 to transfer both


----------



## Frazoz

Ianaleena - oh that's such fab news what did we tell you!!   oh can't wait to hear how it goes later but just think in 3hrs and 20 mins you'll be PUPO.

I can feel this is the positive start we all needed and hopefully we'll get more good news!!


----------



## baboushka24

Ianaleena: brilliant news, lots of luck to you


----------



## Ianaleena

OMG yeh I will be frazoz , I didn't have much hope as they said they weren't really freeze quality borderline but I insisted to freeze them, and they said there doing better now than they were before freeze so don't give up , just think they told me to chuck them away, now I have two good quality blasts to put back  just  they stick, I'm having embie glu to help too


----------



## Frazoz

Katy - Welcome to our Thread you seem to have been through your fair share but hopefully you'll now going to be at the positive, good news part!!

With regards to AF I don't think it's anything to worry about my clinic told me 14 days from DR and it happened 16 days after so was 2 days later than they said. If you can (don't know if your private/NHS) they can do a blood test to check your oestrogen levels are dropping should be 200 for AF to start and I also had a scan to make sure I didn't have any cysts.

ET may be delayed but it depends on your clinics treatment plan. with my treatment plan when AF arrived ET was booked in 22 days later AF 14/01/15 ET 04/02/15.

Xx


----------



## Katy_81

Frazier - thank you for the warm welcome and the reassurance around AF. I wasn't sure if I might be a bit behind for this thread but would love to stick around if thats ok.  It's nice to find a thread with everyone going through the same treatment.


----------



## KateMart

Woohoo so happy for you Ianaleena   

Katy welcome. AF is usually late on DR. I almost had to cancel my baseline scan which was 14 days into DR but it arrived about 12 days in and they still scan during AF. 

Good luck x


----------



## Tabby_cat

Good luck ianaleena!!


----------



## flygirl001

Hi Katy 

So ianaleena, you're almost PUPO! I hope that the full bladder wasn't too much of a pain! 

Kate & muddy, I have to have clexane throughout the end of pregnancy   not looking forward to that much..........god I sounded really ungrateful then! What we go through huh! X


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi ladies, 

Well I'm PUPOWT yay, they both were doing great doing everything they were supposed to do,they were really happy, so were really happy. Katy I didn't need a full bladder , they said I could pee if I needed.
Thank you everyone for the good lucks, I'm just Now they both stick 
Have a great weekend everyone .


----------



## djjim22

Katy - welcome! Yes it's lovely to be part of a thread like this for support and advice.xx

Ianaleena - congratulations! Enjoy being PUPO with those two little embies on board.xx

I'm just getting ready to go back to work for nightshift tonight :-( xx


----------



## muddy paws

Ianaleena - congrats on being pupo! Such great news about your thawed embies  to think they would've been discarded if you hadn't asked  for them to be frozen!! I think that's a good sign - they are obviously little fighters  

Katy - welcome! My AF was delayed by buresilin too. Don't panic. Maybe ask the clinic if you are worried...

Xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Thank you ladies,
Yes muddy paws I think it's a good sign,I'm so glad we never give up on our little fighters, they will fight all the way for us


----------



## flygirl001

It's only gone and worked!!! Early days etc etc but I'm pregnant 

How are you Baboushka


----------



## djjim22

Ah congratulations flygirl!xxx


----------



## baboushka24

Oh congrats flygirl, amazing news 

I haven't tested yet as dh worked until very late last night and he's still asleep.
Also that means that i won't be testing with strong morning urine ... I am already finding excuses!
I am just being a chicken i think


----------



## Tabby_cat

Congrats flyGirl!


----------



## KateMart

Massive congrats Flygirl! 

How many days past transfer are you?

Babushka I think you should test!x


----------



## Frazoz

- 1

Name              ET              HPT/POAS
Frazoz          04/02/15    
KateMart      06/03/15
Erin4            23/01/15
Max2012      Mar 15
Tabby_cat    29/01/15      10/02/15
djjim22        13/02/15
Muddy paws  10/02/15
Amysparkle  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          09/02/15
Little Rie        16/01/15
Summerbell  27/01/15    04/02/15
Ob7              19/01/15      02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      Apr 15
Ianaleena.    31/01/15    10/02/15
Alotbsl.          27/01/15    06/02/15?  
Flygirl.          22/01/15    01/02/15  
Baboushka    22/01/15    02/02/15
Zoom360
Bump14
Spring chicken 11/02/15

Flygirl - Congratulations!!! To say I'm pleased for you would be an understatement what great news!!  

Baboushka - I really hope you get goods news also but can understand you being nervous (we are all here to support you no matter the outcome - even though I know it's going to be positive).

Katy - please do some of us won't be testing till mar/apr but I don't plan on going anywhere so please stay.

Ianaleena - I'm so pleased for you must be an amazing feeling...will be keeping my fingers crossed for you and hope you get through the 2ww without going crazy.

Our first BFP couldn't be happier.....keep thinking positive ladies!!!!


----------



## Ianaleena

Congratulations flygirl  so great to see a BFP to start off the group, baboushka your next to follow it on, then summerbell, ob7. My OTD is the 10th, but this time I'm not stressed and wanting to find out I'm more relaxed and enjoying it this time 
Hope everyone is having a great weekend. Frazoz I love your updates it helps a great deal to see what's going on. Flygirl how many did you transfer?


----------



## Alotbsl

Congratulations on the BFP!!!!


----------



## flygirl001

Aweeee thank you ladies  I can't believe it!

I'm 10 days post transfer Kate. (Blast)

Baboushka, you'll be fine to test later in the day! Good luck I'm crossing everything for you. 

I have a long way to go, lots of monitoring as my son was IUGR (weighed just 3.5lb) and my placenta was a bit stuck! I firmly believe that frosties are the way to go ladies. They're strong fighters!


----------



## baboushka24

Omg!! Just got a BFP!!! Can't believe it!


----------



## flygirl001

YAY.........so blooming happy for you lovely  CONGRATS  xxxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Baboushka fantastic news congratulations, I like the way this forum is going  how many did you transfer ? What signs did you ladies get?
Quick question , where are you ladies putting the pessary in the front or back, just want to know where's best after transfer.


----------



## Katy_81

Flygirl & Baboushka - Congratulations!! This calls for dancing bananas     

Ianaleena - congratulations on being PUPO. Good luck! X


----------



## baboushka24

Thanks girl, still in shock to be honest 

Love the dancing bananas by the way

I had 1 blastocyst transferred , today 11day after transfer.
I 've had sore boobs on and off since 5 days post transfer and 3/4 days after transfer very very mild dull period pain like that lasted a few days

Wishing all of you ladies the best of luck

Xx


----------



## summerbell

OMG 2 BFP's congratulations baboushka and flygirl- the best news!  Sit back and relax now


----------



## Frazoz

- 2

Name              ET              HPT/POAS
Frazoz          04/02/15    
KateMart      06/03/15
Erin4            23/01/15
Max2012      Mar 15
Tabby_cat    29/01/15      10/02/15
djjim22        13/02/15
Muddy paws  10/02/15
Amysparkle  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          09/02/15
Little Rie        16/01/15
Summerbell  27/01/15    04/02/15
Ob7              19/01/15      02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      Apr 15
Ianaleena.    31/01/15    10/02/15
Alotbsl.          27/01/15    06/02/15?  
Flygirl.          22/01/15    01/02/15  
Baboushka    22/01/15    02/02/15  
Zoom360
Bump14
Spring chicken 11/02/15

Baboushka - congratulations fab fab news makes me feel really happy!!!

Xx


----------



## flygirl001

Just the one put back too!
I had no symptoms what so ever.....except mild nausea.....could be from the progesterone though! (Which I'm using in the front door!)


----------



## KateMart

Wow babushka congrats! We have a 100% success rate on this thread so far! Let's hope it's a good sign xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Thank you flygirl & baboushka for the info


----------



## djjim22

Congrats Baboushka! Hopefully this positivity will continue!

Yes I agree, Frazoz's updates are fantastic to know where everyone is up to! Also love KateMart pointing out 100% success rate so far!xx


----------



## Max 2012

Congratulations Flygirl and babushka!  What fantastic news! Hopefully we will have some more great news to come over the next few weeks! 

AFM now on day 8 of AF! It has never lasted so long. I thought it had finished 3 days ago and then it seems to be still lurking? Seems all the drugs seem to play about with our cycles! I have put a request in now for a natural cycle either medicated or non medicated. Apparently my notes will be discussed in the doctors meeting which usually happens once a week,  but not heard anything back yet. Did call them on Friday just to see if anything had been decided,  but was told not been discussed yet. I just find with the hospital I'm at that if you are not on the ball with them, then things can get over looked so need to keeo contacting them. So all being well next af should be at some point last week in February.  So if it is all going ahead on a natural cycle then fingers crossed I should be having transfer in the first or second week of March. 

Will stick around on here if you don't mind! Even though I am unsure of transfer timings yet.

Hope you are all doing ok xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi ladies, 
              how are you all today?
Ob7 hope your ok today, looking forward to hearing your results today   You have a BFP.


----------



## Frazoz

Good Morning Ladies

I'm bouncing off the walls today I'm sooo happy....went for our scan and blood test and my lining is 10mm and they said it looked perfect, no fluid nothing in the ovaries.....should get confirmation from the blood test this afternoon but it's just adding to my positive feeling.

Had a slight wobble yesterday morning as DH booked a meeting for today at the same time as our scan and did freak out a little as he's been to everyone, anyway he did what any good Husband should do and cancelled his meeting!!  

I can't wait till Wed now and am just so excited god knows how I'm going to sleep on Tues....it's feels like Bday/Xmas/Wedding Anni all rolled into one.

I hope everyone else is doing well and sending you all positive thoughts looking forward to seeing our next BFP!!

XX


----------



## Ianaleena

Frazoz that's great news you can go ahead with tranfer, so you transfer Wednesday , how many will you be thawing for transfer? So happy for you.


----------



## flygirl001

OMG Frazoz that's brilliant news, lots more snow babies on the way  your hubby sounds fab! Ditto to all of Ianaleena's Qs!! I'm so excited for you.  

Ob7 are you testing? Fingers crossed for you. 

I called work today and 'grounded' myself (Im cabin crew and can't fly while pregnant) it's all becoming a bit more real now!!


----------



## Spring chicken

First congratulations to all BFP. It is uplifting to read that you lovely ladies have received a BFP. 

Frazoz congratulations on scan.

I went for scan today (day 14) and they said it was 8.5 and 3 layers (not quite sure what that means, but it was apparently good). 
So that means transfer for our one 5day blast is to be on the 11th in sunny Spain


----------



## Frazoz

Ianaleena/Flygirl - Yes I transfer Wed at 1pm...eeekkkk!!  We are only have one 5 day blast transferred as we only ever planned on having one child anyway.

Flygirl - That must be strange having to tell work already I assume you have to tell them why?

I have my lucky rabbit socks washed (as I have a rabbit) and my lucky charm bracelet ready and waiting, it has a charm for my DH and I - Eternity, a four leaf clover - for luck, a rabbit - for our lop rabbits, a dog - for a shih tzu and in a few weeks I'm hoping to buy a baby charm.

Silly I know but it's like all of our little family will be together

xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Frazoz that's a nice idea, you will soon be off buying your baby charm to add to your bracelet  
Spring chicken that's great news, what a lovely place to transfer


----------



## baboushka24

Very happy to see all the good news, i can't wait to see many more bfp
I am about to call the clinic to tell them the result and to ask them for another prescription for meds as i need to carry on for another couple of months... Really starting to like those leaky pessaries...not!


----------



## baboushka24

Frazoz: i was wearing my dh's socks for luck during the transfer, anything that can make you feel better is good. 
the lady who replaced the blastocyst was the same lady who did the transfer for my son, as she replaced the embryo she mentionned my son's name and said " let's try to give a brother or sister to Leo" i was so emotional already, i cried like a baby!
I also bought the same pregnancy test brand as for my son....so i am a bit superstituous as well i think...
Wishing you lots of luck for weds
X


----------



## KateMart

Frazoz that's great news! So pleased for you!

Great news from you too Spring Chicken!

Flygirl, that's good you don't have to fly.(now your name makes sense!) Do they still have you working from the ground or do you get some time off?

Max sorry to hear about your long AF, hope you can get started soon. My transfer is planned for 6 March so maybe we are distined to be on the 2ww together again (with a better outcome this time  )

Hope everyone else is ok! I'm really feeling the positivity on this thread, it's great. 

I am day 4 into down reg and woke up last night with severe pains in my lower stomach. The thing is, I'm not sure if it's the buserelin or perhaps the aspirin they perscribed a couple of weeks ago -I was fine on down reg last time and don't usually take NSAIDs as I get inflammed tummy lining  . Just ordered some probiotics!


----------



## muddy paws

Congrats to fly girl and baboushka on your BFPs!! 

Great news re your lining Frazoz - exciting!!

I'm awaiting Thursday's scan to check lining after a week of progynova......not sure how long after that til FET...  

Xxx


----------



## KateMart

Can I just ask the lovely ladies who have got their FET BFPs so far - did you change anything in your diet? I am very healthy normally and coffee is my only vice. I've stopped drinking it but been having the odd cup of tea. Decaff is apparently worse so not going to go for that. Is tea ok do you reckon?

I'm dying for a coffee!


----------



## muddy paws

Katemart - why is decaf worse? Do you mean the chemicals they use to remove caffine? You can get organic decaf that is swiss water processed so no chemicals used to remove caffine... I've been drinking loads of that! There is one by Raw Bean and one by Grumpy mule. Then I drink clipper organic tea which is also chemical free... Xx


----------



## KateMart

Hi Muddypaws, thanks for your reply, yes I did mean the process used and do have some swiss water coffee in - but my acupuncturist told me to avoid all coffee as it is not necessarily the caffiene in it that affects outcome - (if it does at all!)

I thought tea might be ok as they do say green tea is beneficial and I've bought some white tea which is low caff (as well as mint, camomile etc  ). But I do like a milky hot drink in the morning x


----------



## baboushka24

I have been drinking decaf coffee, didn't change much else apart from no drinking


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Baboushka, that's good to know. I guess it's more important to relax as the odd cup of coffee probably won't affect the outcome!


----------



## Ianaleena

I drink decaf tea I was told it was fine, plus I use sweeteners .
Eating my pineapple core too every little helps.


----------



## muddy paws

I was addicted to caffine and it really helped me kick habit by having a decaf coffee in the morning - must be psychological! 
I read that caffine can hinder the egg's journey down the Fallopian tube and that's how it is bad for fertility. Plus you aren't supposed to have caffine during pregnancy as it increases risk of MC...
Xx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks for the advice ladies  

I think I will try and cut out all caffiene by end of down reg to be safe.

By the way, is it normal to just have one scan after starting oestrogen? I start taking it on 14 Feb (2 tabs- happy val day) and then up it to 3 tabs on 20 Feb with a scan on 27 Feb before ET. So nearly two weeks before a scan. is that normal? x


----------



## Ianaleena

Not sure what's going on in their but I've got cramps and stitch pain in my belly, not felt this before plus Frequent peeing


----------



## flygirl001

Ooooo Ianaleena - could be a good sign 

Kate- I drank green tea/ raspberry leaf tea and fennel tea upto transfer! I also still enjoyed the odd glass of wine!! To be honest I didn't really do anything different. I decided not to stress, so carrying on as normal was the best for me!
With my son I wasn't offered a ground duty so I'm hoping it will be the same this time! I live quite a way from Heathrow so hoping I won't be given anything! I only did a few trips back!!!


----------



## baboushka24

Ianaleena: seems like a good sign , i felt the same a few days after transfer.. Everything crossed for you


----------



## Frazoz

Spring chicken - I think most clinic have a minimum lining of 7 so that's really good. My transfer is happening in sunny Southampton!! Are you staying over there for a while or coming straight home?

KateMart - I hope the stomach pains haven't continued I had a few sharp pains in the beginning but nothing else.

I drink Redbush tea with milk which is naturally caffeine free.

Muddy paws - mine was 32 days after finishing the tablets but AF was 2 days late (was supposed to be 14 days) so it depends when AF shows really.

Ianaleena - oh sounds promising!!

Had a bit of a panic as the clinic called to tell me that even though my scan looked perfect my blood test showed my progesteone levels were a little low at 27 and they needed to be above 30. Luckily ET can still go ahead as they want me to change from crinone gel to the normal pessaries 2 in the morning, 2 after work and 2 at bed which I start taking after ET on Wed. They aren't concerned with the levels now but were concerned that they could drop which could impact success.

Xx


----------



## Emma02

Hi there, I am new on this thread and hope I can join in! I am hoping for FET on 13th Feb, done down reg and now on climival as well as buseralin! I have another scan this Friday and if all is ok, will confirm date for ET. Hope you're all well. X


----------



## KateMart

Welcome Emma  

Frazoz, thanks, I hadn't thought of putting milk in the red bush tea. I have some already so great call.   sorry to hear about the progesterone but great they are sorting it out. Does everyone's clinic test levels before ET? mine hasn't mentioned such a test. 

Flygirl, I'm going to have the odd green tea too then! All those antioxidants have to help!

Ianaleena your symptoms sound very promising. I had the same when I had my BFP last cycle. And was getting up twice in the night to pee!

X


----------



## Frazoz

- 2

Name              ET              HPT/POAS
Frazoz          04/02/15    
KateMart      06/03/15
Erin4            23/01/15
Max2012      Mar 15
Tabby_cat    29/01/15      10/02/15
djjim22        13/02/15
Muddy paws  10/02/15
Amysparkle  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          09/02/15
Little Rie        16/01/15
Summerbell  27/01/15    04/02/15
Ob7              19/01/15      02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      Apr 15
Ianaleena.    31/01/15    10/02/15
Alotbsl.          27/01/15    06/02/15?  
Flygirl.          22/01/15    01/02/15  
Baboushka    22/01/15    02/02/15  
Zoom360
Bump14
Spring chicken 11/02/15
Emma02
Bleubird        04/02/15

Emma02 - welcome to our thread let me know when you get ET and I'll add you to the list!!

KateMart - I know I was really worried I wasn't a scan but now after the blood test results in sooooo pleased they did a blood test!! Would definitely recommend people ask for one now given my experience 

X


----------



## Bleubird

What a brilliantly supportive thread! Please can I join too?

I have my FET on 4th Feb. ( same as you Frazoz I think?) 
I only have one frozen blastocyst which is slightly freaking me out.

I've found this cycle a million times worse than my first round of IVF. I've really struggled to stay optimistic. I felt so positive the first time round, but this has been a different story! I've been completely crazy! I feel like myself again now though, so promise I won't be a downer to this lovely positive group!

Congratulations to those already BFP! Such happy news!


----------



## Frazoz

Bleubird - welcome to our group and yes it's me that has ET on Wed. When does your clinic say you are able to test as mines not till the 17th....which seems very long.

All the ladies are wonderful and it's been amazing for me as some friends haven't been very supportive and always makes me feel special having these lovely ladies to share the experience with. I too was on a bit of a downer after my fresh cycle as I never got to ET but as this thread shows maybe FET is the way to go. I'm sending you lots and lots of postive jibes as I have a bucket load.

X


----------



## djjim22

That’s fabulous news Frazoz! With regards to the progesterone I’m sure they wouldn’t go ahead with transfer if they were worried. My fresh cycle was cancelled due to progesterone levels but because they were too high!
And great for you spring chicken too! Didn’t realise you were having your treatment in Spain.

Katemart – hope your tummy feels better soon! I’m so lucky to not have had to down reg for my cycles. I only have one scan after starting oestrogen after 10 days of tablets, then hopefully transfer 7 days later if lining is ok at scan. 

Muddypaws – good luck for thurs, my scan is fri so I must be a day after you. They have told me a week later for transfer but I have blasts frozen, not sure if that makes a difference.

Ianaleena – could be implantation!!xx

Emma02 – welcome! That’s the same day my transfer is (hopefully!) going to be.

Bleubird – hello!

With regards to the superstitions, I was out with my grandma the other day and saw a penny on the floor and she actually made me retrace my steps to go back and pick it up from the floor for ‘good luck!’. Also when I was doing my fresh cycle I seemed to see white feathers everywhere which made me feel like someone was watching over me to make sure it would be ok!


----------



## Spring chicken

Hi bluebird.
We only have 1 blast frozen. So I am also afraid that it wont survive the thaw. 
If not, then we will again wait for a donor (egg donor) and start all over again (about a 2-3 monts before next try).

How much medication is everyone on? I am taking 6mg progynova now. A few days before transfer I take utrogestan 1200mg (3 X 400mg), blood thinner (celexane) and antibiotics.


----------



## Tabby_cat

OMFG! I don't know what possessed me but I just tested with early response at 5 days past ET and got a BFP! First time I've ever had a BFP! Shocked!


----------



## summerbell

Congratulations Tabbycat!!!!!    Wonderful news, delighted for you


----------



## muddy paws

Whoop whoop Tabby Cat! How exciting!!!! How far ahead of your OTD is that? You must be over the moon! Xxx


----------



## djjim22

Wow, great news tabbycat!

spring chicken - I am just on 8mg progynova at the moment, scan again on fri and if everything is ok think i start cyclogest then.xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Morning ladies,

Baboushka I sure hope this is a good sign 
Emma welcome & bleubird
Katemart, I'm crossing my fingers it is a good sign. My clinic didn't test levels before transfer.
Ob7, anyone heard from ob7, hope everything is ok ob7 
Frazoz & bleubird you must be so excited for tomorrow , how many will you be thawing frazoz? Bleudont worry,I worried but all will be fine
Djjim, superstitions I have too, I believe my son josh who I lost at 30 weeks, just after he was born. I see ladybirds all the time like he's watching me it started when I went to his grave there was a ladybird on his stone then when I walked away I looked back and it was on me, then now I see was often like a lot , plus me and hubby were talking about baby names in the kitchen when we were cooking, and we said about using his name if we had a boy, and as we said it the lights all flickered the hob fan slowed down a speed up it was weird , we didn't no if to take it as a yes or no. Anyway me babbling on.
Spring chicken, I was going to ask the same question , I'm on 6mg progynova ans 400mg cyclogest, I'm worried is two a day enough after ET .
Tabby cat congrats on the BFP , was it a faint or strong line for this early. How many did you put back?
That's brilliant how this thread is going so well, BFP all the way  
Afm those pains last night stopped after a while, so hoping it was implantation    Today I have wanted to eat boiled eggs which is not like me haven't had a boiled egg in ages.


----------



## Tabby_cat

Thanks for the good wishes!

I put back one embryo, it was a 5AB. I'm really shocked, can't believe it! I used a first response but it wasn't even first morning urine. I had my breakfast and just decided on spur of the moment to test. It pretty much came up straight away, it's quite a faint line but easy to see, it's not a squinter! Can you upload pics on this forum? If I'd had two put back id be thinking twins.

My OTD isn't until 10/2  it's early days though so I'm trying not to get ahead of myself.


----------



## flygirl001

Very quick post as I'm running out of the door, but

CONGRATULATIONS tabby  fab fab news....

Welcome to Emma & bleubird 

Frazoz.....do you live near Southampton? I'm just around the corner......are you with the Freya unit? I had a procedure done there for my clinic! 

Hope everyone is keeping warm! ..........talking of which before transfer I always kept my feet warm!!!!


----------



## Frazoz

- 3

Name              ET              HPT/POAS
Frazoz          04/02/15    
KateMart      06/03/15
Erin4            23/01/15
Max2012      Mar 15
Tabby_cat    29/01/15      10/02/15  
djjim22        13/02/15
Muddy paws  10/02/15
Amysparkle  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          09/02/15
Little Rie        16/01/15
Summerbell  27/01/15    04/02/15
Ob7              19/01/15      02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      Apr 15
Ianaleena.    31/01/15    10/02/15
Alotbsl.          27/01/15    06/02/15?  
Flygirl.          22/01/15    01/02/15  
Baboushka    22/01/15    02/02/15  
Zoom360
Bump14
Spring chicken 11/02/15
Emma02
Bleubird        04/02/15
Maygirl09          10/02/15


Tabby Cat - Massive Congrats!!!!       

I can't believe how well we are doing!!!!!! 

Flygirl - I live in Basingstoke and yes I'm at the Freya centre.

Thanks for your well wishes, we are having one 5 day blast back and OTD isn't till 17th Feb, I'm really excited.  Has anyone get any snow?

xxxx


----------



## Ianaleena

I'm in bristol no snow here.
Tabby cat you never know you may still have twins if blast split  did you get any signs.


----------



## Maygirl09

Hi - is it too late to join too?

I've got my ET next Tuesday 10th Feb. I'm feeling anxious as it's taken a while for lining to thicken and next week is when my period should be due!

I think the Progynova is supposed to delay af though.

Can I ask what times of day ladies did progesterone pessaries  (3 times daily)?

Congratulations to the ladies with BFP! Such good news 

Xx


----------



## Frazoz

Maygirls09 - Welcome to our thread!! 

I'm starting those on Wed and my clinic have told me two in the morning before I get up as they need 20 mins to absorb, 2 when I get home from work and 2 at bed time.

xx


----------



## KateMart

hello ladies. I've missed a lot but just wanted to say huge congrats TabbyCat! And thank you for continuing out 100% success rate! How long are you past transfer? Maybe the embryo split and it is twins?!

Hello Maygirl and welcome.

Ianaleena I LOVE boiled eggs. They are very good for fertility apparently so keep eating  

Frazoz not long now, you must be so excited.

Hi to everyone else  

Regarding superstition, I am obsessed with magpies. They do often travel on their own at this time of year though so not good! 

x


----------



## Maygirl09

Thanks ladies 

Frazoz - so you're doing 6? What one are you using? 

Also does anyone know if they check the lining is still Ok before the transfer? I don't think they did this on the fresh cycle.
Xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Lol katemart I have the magpie thing going on I hate seeing one, when I do I look around quickly for another, on day of transfer waiting for the thaw call, I went out to walk my dog and one flew right I front of me and I thought well that's it it's all over now, then when I turned another flew behind, phew I thought, then got home a had the thaw call which was good news 
Welcome maygirl all the best with your cycle.
Wow frazoz you will be on double what I am, now I'm worried


----------



## Maygirl09

Lol! It's funny how we see things so differently during a cycle! I'm not normally superstitious at all, but when I went for my first baseline scan there was one magpie walking around in the underground car park! Little bugger!


----------



## Maygirl09

Thanks Ianaleena you too x


----------



## KateMart

Magpies are a nightmare they are everywhere. DH and I have a thing where if we both see the magpie it 'doesn't count'. Weird  

Also my baseline scan is on Friday 13th!


----------



## Tabby_cat

Re the oestrogen tablets - I was on 6 a day (climaval) until 6 days before ET when they reduced it to 4 a day and at the same time I started cyclogest x 2 a day.


----------



## Ianaleena

Ah I feel better now knowing you are on two cyclogest pessaries a day tabbycat


----------



## summerbell

lol re the magpies ladies - I've given up saying Good mornig Mr Magpie.........  and now just tell him to go away!  No snow in Scotland for a change just the remnants of last weeks starting to melt away although it is bitterly cold.

I lost my mum 2 years ago and regularly see white feathers on my dog walk route and find them all around.  I have also experienced the light flickering both of which were confirmed to me my a spooky lady as signs my mum was around.  The lady also told my to buy a piece of rose quartz to help with emotional healing as I took the loss really badly as it was sudden and my wee mum was only 62.  I am sure it has helped me - I feel much calmer and don't get quite so upset.  

On another note I am so not feeling this - really thinking it hasn't worked   Last time I got a BFP had really tender (.)(.) and nothing this time.  Oh well testing tomorrow so we'll know one way or another!!


----------



## Ianaleena

Summerbell sorry to hear about your mum, I have everything crossed for you tomorrow , not everyone gets signs so don't worry.


----------



## flygirl001

I LOVE that I'm not the only magpie nutter! I have been known to actively linger to search for his mate!! 

Summerbell, when I told my mum about our BFP she said wow, I've just come downstairs to a big white feather in the kitchen......all windows closed etc......spooky....I'm a big believer in them. Good luck tomorrow  I didn't have any symptoms here either.......!

I'm on x3 progesterone capsules (utrogestan 200mg) they're sooooo messy I hate them.....I also panic when the capsule 'comes out' I'm assured that it's ok though and it's just the packaging!! lol

Welcome maygirl  good luck for tues. My lining took nearly 2.5months to thicken!

We've got another 6(?) transfers happening this coming week! Yipppppeeeeeee! 

Good luck tomorrow Frazoz & Bleubird get home and rest the nest! X


----------



## Maygirl09

Don't worry Katemart - I always have a good day on Friday 13th - don't know why!
Good luck tomorrow Summerbell  

Thank you flygirl - do you take your progesterone morning lunch and bedtime? I'm worried about doing it at work! 
Does the capsule come out every time? 
Xx


----------



## flygirl001

I do yes Maygirl........sometimes I don't see it come out........ Put it this way I'm trying to drink more water so that I don't have to strain so much!!!! x


----------



## KateMart

Maygirl we went on honeymoon on a Friday 13th so good things do happen then  

Good luck tomorrow Summerbell and Frazoz! 

Pessaries: they do come out but there isn't a lot. I wore pantyliners and it was fine. I also had one morning and one night but each dose was 400. 

x


----------



## Ianaleena

I've only had a bit leak out, but i make sure I lay down for a good half hour after before moving   just seen two magpies  so I'm happy with that.
Flygirl that is spooky isn't it.


----------



## Frazoz

KateMart - Thank you, I'm actually pretty calm at the moment, I do every so often have that "this time tomorrow" moment but I'm trying to get much work done today so that Fri (when I'm back working from home) isn't stressful with trying to get stuff done for Monday when I'm back in the office.

My name is Fran and I'm obsessed with Magpies!!  

If I see one then I do the whole "salute, break the ring" thing but then if I see another one later on in the day I count that as seeing two  

Maygirl09 - I'm doing 6 cyclogest but the only reason for that is the level of progesterone should be over 30 and mine was only 27 on Mon so it's just to make sure in the 2WW that it doesn't drop.  I'm doing my pessaries after work as my clinic said they understand it's not feasible to do it whilst at work.

I don't think they check the lining again but I suppose it depends on when you have your last scan/blood test.

Summerbell - I'm sure everything is going to be ok and I know that not everyone has symptoms so I wouldn't worry about that just keep thinking positively.....here's a huge positive hug!!   Good Luck!!

Flygirl - Thank you   I'm actually going to Ikea after to get the blood flowing so hopefully that counts?

I've not used the cyclogest pessaries so are they horrible?  Will it be difficult doing two?  

xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Frazoz have you not started your pessary yet?


----------



## djjim22

Maygirl - welcome to the group!

Katemart - if everything goes to schedule my transfer will be Fri 13th! I keep telling myself that 13 is a lucky number in some countries!

Summerbell and Frazoz - Good luck for tomorrow!

Quick question - anyone taking progynova experienced a change in the colour of their urine? I have bright yellow wee at the moment!


----------



## flygirl001

Frazoz, I actually drove from drs after transfer (went to the USA on my own as hubby had to stay and look after our son) I went to the mall, did some shopping and then went for a massive bowl of pasta. The next day I flew home....after lifting my suitcase in & out of my car!!!  They don't believe in bed rest anymore. Is Chantelle your dr? She's really lovely!


----------



## Maygirl09

Thanks for all the welcomes and the advice girls - you are lovely!

Djjim - yes I am taking Progynova and I was doing OPK tests to check I didn't still ovulate, and a couple of times noticed I had bright yellow urine! Very odd. I put it down to all the extra green food I'm eating that's supposed to be good for me!

Frazoz, thanks for the info. I've never had my progesterone levels tested so it's good they are on top of that for you.

Good luck to the ladies transferring and testing tomorrow! Think it's Frazoz Bleubird and Summerbell. I'll be thinking of you and sending best wishes   xx


----------



## Emma02

Hi there again and congrats to tabby_cat in your BFP! Amazing!! 

Good luck to everyone with FET tomorrow too! 

Do djjim22 we could be cycle buddies, I just hope our blastocyst makes the thaw next week. I have my scan on Friday. As from tomorrow I will be on 6mg of climival/prognova and when I start my cyclone at, I will be on 400mg twice a day.  They can be a little messy if you haven't got time to lie down after, but I was also told that you can put them up your bottom (tmi)! It still works ☺.


----------



## Spring chicken

Congratulations tabby-cat!

Goood luck ladies with your FET tomorrow.

For me I take the utrogestan (progesterone) at 5 am, 1pm and 9 pm. I lay down for the morning and evening, but in the day if I am at work I half sit/stretch out in the chair in my office (so I have a bit of a tilit of the pelvis). I take 1200mg because my body didn`t absorb it too well, so I had to up the dose (was on 800mg).

I hope this positive trend keeps on going for the rest of the month 

*Djjim22, Muddy paws, Kitkatd and Maygirl09*......next week is our week . Are you all have FET in England? I am already on 6 mg progynova, and will start all the other medication (utrogestan (progesterone), clexane and antibiotics on saturday. FET is on wednesay 11th at 12.15 midday   

*Djjim22, Muddy paws, Kitkatd and Maygirl09*: Have you 1 or 2 embryos frozen?
*Djjim22*, we only have the 1 blast as well, so I can understand your worries, I feel them to.


----------



## Maygirl09

Thanks Spring Chicken - praying it works for us all next week! 

Yes I'm in UK - Southampton,where are you? I've been on 8mg progynova for 3 weeks.

How did you know your body wasn't absorbing the progesterone? I'm starting mine on Thurs but only on 600mg.
I'm worried now cos I had a feeling the progesterone didn't work on the fresh cycle. I used the gel and it came out in huge clumps (sorry tmi) 

Think I'll do the same routine as you for the pessaries, thanks  

We're having 2 frozen blasts transferred Tuesday.
Xx


----------



## Frazoz

Ianaleena- yes I started on gel (crinone) on Sat (31st Jan) but after my blood test they said I wasn't absorbing it as much as I should so changed it to cyclogest and 3 times a day from tomorrow but I'll obviously do the gel tonight and tomorrow.

Djjim - Thank you, and you don't have long to wait yourself.

Flygirl - I meant hopefully walking round Ikea counts towards 'rest the nest' lol. I've seen all three so haven't really got a doctor but they all seem lovely and very helpful and reassuring

Maygirl - Thank you, I'm really pleased they did the blood test now even though I still hate needles.

Good Luck tomorrow Bleubird.....BFPs here we come!!

Xx


----------



## KateMart

Good luck for today Frazoz! Hoping for lots of two magpies!

Good luck bluebird too xx


----------



## Katy_81

Good luck Frazoz and bluebird! Will be thinking of you.


----------



## summerbell

Good luck for today Frazoz and Bluebird.

Sadly I got a BFN today - not to worry too much I am lucky to have 5 frosties left so on to the next cycle.  Staying positive - my time will come x

I wish you all the very best of luck and hope to see lots more BFP's on the thread.


----------



## djjim22

So sorry to hear that summerbell.  Thinking of you.xx

Good luck to Frazoz and Bleubird for transfer today.

Maygirl - it's good to hear I'm not alone with the glow in the dark urine!

Yes Emma we will be in the 2ww together with a few others on here!

Spring chicken - yes I am having treatment in the UK. I have 3 frozen and after thinking long and hard I am hoping to transfer two.


----------



## Ianaleena

Good morning ladies, 

Frazoz and bleu what a beautiful day to have a transfer on, I have my fingers crossed everything goes well for you today 
Summerbell I'm so sorry you got a bfn, but your right your time will come soon 
Well I was woken 2am today with swelling and itching all over, which to me is a good sign as I have a blood disorder when I get Ill or something foreign invades my body my blood cells attack each other which cause swelling and itching, for a while so I'm hoping this is a god sign, well it gave me a smile on my face at 2am 
Having my boiled eggs again, then my pineapple , so I'm feeling really positive today and   This is finally going the right way for us.


----------



## Maygirl09

Sorry to hear your negative result Summerbell  well done for being positive, one or more of your little frosties will be your baby! X

Good luck Frazoz and Bluebird x

Sounds promising Ianaleena  sending lots of positivity your way!

xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Thank you maygirl


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Hi everyone!  It's still Bluebird, just a new name as I got locked out! I've basically spent the last 48 hrs trying to login to reply to your lovely welcome! So frustrating, I even registered a new gmail account, in the end my husband's hotmail worked and I could finally log in again! anyway rant over.

I hope you're ok Frazoz?  I haven't asked the clinic yet about testing day. But it says 2 weeks in my notes.  I'm starting to feel wobbly now, the nerves are kicking in. My transfer is at 2.30 if embryo survives thaw ok.  Also looking for signs in everything! This morning there was a fox asleep in the sun in my garden!  (must mean something,  must mean something!  )

Summer bell, sorry not BFP today. Sounds like you've got a great positive attitude, onto the next cycle. 

Spring Chicken, it's worrying isn't it. 1 frozen makes me feel really vulnerable.

Taking tips from here already, have a nice cosy pair of husbands sock ready to wear for my transfer.   HA! 

Thanks for all the support! Good Luck Frazoz, hope I've got message to you in time! staying logged in now, not going to risk being kicked out again!  Ha!


----------



## baboushka24

Summerbell: you are absolutely right; your time will come and 5 frosties is brilliant! I wish you all the best for next cycle 

Frazoz and bluebird: all the best for today
Hope everyone is feeling ok
Take care

X


----------



## Ianaleena

Bluebird , I'm taking it your from bristol , I'm from bristol too, where are you having your transfer


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Hi Ianaleena, Yeah I live in Bristol, Having treatment at Bath Fertility Clinic. What about you? 
I hope you're still feeling all the good signs!


----------



## Ianaleena

I'm at spire , but transfer was done at bcrm, yes I'm feeling all the good signs, I'm more posit this cycle and I think it's helped, just  I will get a BFP .


----------



## flygirl001

Oh Summerbell, I'm sorry  I do love your PMA though. Big hugs to you.  

I hope today's FETs went ok and Frazoz, I hope you didn't spend too much in Ikea!!! 

Ianaleena, crossing fingers they're all good signs 

I've had no symptoms what so ever.......so Q time, so, when taking the oestrogen & progesterone, how do you know if you've had a mc?? Do I just sit tight until the early scan?? I hate all these 'IVF milestones'  x


----------



## muddy paws

Summerbell - sorry to hear of the bfn.   I'm glad you are staying positive though - as you should do!

I have a question... We have 6 blasts frozen and are planning to just put 1 back if it is top quality. With those of you who had more than one frozen embie did you thaw them all and pick the best? My clinic said that embryos can be thawed and refrozen as many times as you like but my consultant said to just thaw one..!

Xx


----------



## KateMart

Sorry to hear about your result Summerbell  . Just keep positive: one of those frosties will be your little one!

I know we've been and gone past this already but I am worried. Ladies that have a higher dose of progesterone because you weren't absorbing it properly, how did you find this out? I know Frazoz had a blood test but my consultant said I would have had bleeding before OTD if I wasn't absorbing it. Is that right? 

Thanks x


----------



## KateMart

Sorry missed the questions.

Flygirl, did you say you were having HCG tests? If so this will show the pregnancy is progressing. The number should double every 48 - 72 hours.

If god forbid you were to have a MC, you might bleed. I didn't, but was alerted to mine by declining HCG.

The most important things is to try not to worry! Easier said than done though.  

Muddy, my clinic said they had to thaw one at a time as they can lose cells in the thaw so if you kept doing this and refreezing they would deteriorate surely? So if you want one, thaw them one at a time and if the first doesn't thaw well they will thaw another and put them both back, even if the second thaws perfectly. So maybe your clinic means thaw one at a time? 

x


----------



## baboushka24

Hi ladies, 

Do any of you know if i would still bleed if i miscarried even though i am taking medication?
Ahh so many questions
I got my first scan on 27/02, so still 3 weeks to go


----------



## Maygirl09

Hi baboushka - I haven't experienced this myself, but my sister in law had FET and sadly miscarried. She did bleed but apparently she had lost the baby a week or so before she started to bleed. Very sad.
I'm sure this won't be the case for you though - praying for a successful scan and healthy pregnancy!
It's a shame there are so many steps until we can take a breath and relax but you've done the hardest bit  hang tough xx


----------



## baboushka24

Thank you maygirl trying to stay positive ... It's a rollercoaster ride this baby business!


----------



## summerbell

Hi Everyone,  thanks for all your words of support.  I go to the clinic tomorrow for the blood test - a necessity for them.  However, I will be able to find out how long until the next one as it is NHS funded and I need to go back on the waiting list (2-3 months I think). I am praying it hasn't gotten too much longer as I know they have started accepting different groups (which is great) but ultimately makes the waiting times longer for us all.

Muddy paws I wasn't given any options re thawing. My emby must've lost quite a bit of quality in the thawing process is it was only a 2BB.  I remember before they were frozen I was advised they were all good quality and all had A's in the grading.  I'll see about a follow up with a consultant to discuss these issues and possibly push for 2 next time.

Baboushka I bled with my MC so it was obvious but a friend had no bleeding - this is I believe a missed miscarriage.  Before my bleed I kept doing HPT to make sure it was still there.  You should get scans though and if things weren't right it would be apparent.  Lots of luck - take it easy and try to relax and enjoy this.

I am off now to book a wee holiday as a pick me up - sunshine is good for the soul.

Baby dust to you all xxxxx


----------



## KateMart

Baboushka, I didn't bleed when I had the MC after my fresh cycle, but I did a POAS test and the line was fainter. That led me to pay for two HCG bllod tests and the number went from 45 (quite low but still pregnant) to 2 in 4 days. I bled when I stopped the cyclogest. It's too early for a scan before 6 weeks.

Remember that the stats are on your side. Once you have a BFP it's 1/4 chance of M/C. You will be fine xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Katemart - I was worried too about the progesterone, what are you on? I spoke to my clinic today and said I wanted a blood test before the ET and they said it's not needed and they don't do as standard. I had heavy bleeding before OTD on my fresh so thought the prog wasn't working.
Apparently last year I used the gel which is only 90mg and now I'm going utrogestan 3 x 200 mg so 600 which is quite a difference! Makes me mad that I wasn't offered this before, only cos I kicked up a fuss that I didn't get the gel again.

Xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Summerbell - hope you don't have to wait too long and have a fab holiday wherever you go  xx


----------



## Tabby_cat

Sorry summerbelle :-( fingers crossed for next time.

Good luck to our latest pupo ladies


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi ladies how are you all doing today,summerbell I hope you get to start again soon  so glad your positive that's how I was, and this time everything feels ten times better.
I am hoping this is my time, today I'm getting low cramping with no pain, which feels weird like something is moving around inside, I really hope it's our two little babies nesting in to grow.


----------



## Frazoz

Good evening ladies,

Summerbell - I am truly sorry to hear about your BFN   , it's good that you are thinking positive as the odds are in your favour having some more frozen, good idea to book a holiday get those energy levels back up and every feels better when the sun comes out!!

With regards to progesterone every clinic is different, I'm private so my clinic to some extent need to do what I ask them to do because I'm paying them.  I think that's the reason they gave me a scan to be honest even though they said I didn't need it.

Our clinic only thaw one at a time, basically if one fails to thaw they just keep going until they get one that's successfully thawed but no they don't thaw all of them.  I think if we had 3 day embryos then they might try and get them to day 5 but if you have day 5 blasts then they can't take them on any further.

Well I'm finally in the 2WW and I'm PUPO I've been waiting to say that for months now!!!!

The consultant and the embryologist said that it was an excellent looking embryo, we got a photo of it and it looks like a little star.

Didn't go mad at Ikea got a few things, my DH was a bit worried about me pushing the trolley ( bless him).

Bluebird - how did your transfer go?

Good Luck to those ladies waiting to test and those waiting to transfer.

xx


----------



## Frazoz

- 3

Name              ET            HPT/POAS
Frazoz          04/02/15    17/02/15      
KateMart      06/03/15
Erin4            23/01/15
Max2012      Mar 15
Tabby_cat    29/01/15      10/02/15  
djjim22        13/02/15
Muddy paws  10/02/15
Amysparkle  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          09/02/15
Little Rie        16/01/15
Summerbell  27/01/15    04/02/15  
Ob7              19/01/15      02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      Apr 15
Ianaleena.    31/01/15    10/02/15
Alotbsl.          27/01/15    06/02/15?  
Flygirl.          22/01/15    01/02/15  
Baboushka    22/01/15    02/02/15  
Zoom360
Bump14
Spring chicken 11/02/15
Emma02
Bluebird          04/02/15
Maygirl09        10/02/15


----------



## KateMart

Frazoz congrats on being PUPO! Great news! Sounds like your DH is looking after you. Did you say you have the rest of the week off?

Bluebell you too - hope the transfer went well. 

Summerbell, I hope you have a wonderful holiday. We went off the Bruges following my MC and it really helped to take the time out.

Maygirl, wow that's quite a difference in progesterone! I was on 400 cyclogest twice a day during my fresh cycle so assume I'm on that this time too. I will kick up a fuss if not! I know I have low progesterone in my normal cycles as my luteal phase is always less than 10 days. My consultant said bleeding before OTD is the first sign of low progesterone which I didn't get so he assumes I am absorbing it fine.

I think it is silly that sometimes NHS don't get the same treatment as private. We often have to subsidise our treatment anyway but surely it would save the NHS money if they got it right the first time rather than making many women have multiple failed cycles.

Ianaleena it sounds like your BFP isn't far away! When can you test (or when will you test?  )

The buserelin is really making me headachey this time and actually quite moody too! Poor DH  

Frazoz, you sound like us with your IKEA trip. We have cleared out the garage, scrubbed the house and cleared all the food cupboards. And I am baking every single day! Nesting ready to welcome the embryo (or embryos as Zita West CD adds).

Sorry I am waffling again! Blame the drugs


----------



## Ianaleena

Katemart I got a bit moody too but only lasted a couple of days, 
I can test on the Tuesday if I can hold out till then I want to try 
Frazoz big congrats on PUPO so so happy for you, just chill now that's what I've done and it's made a big difference this time to my positivity , as I would do to much last time then I spent the whole tww stressing if I did too much, and was negative , so only one way to solve that do sweet fa and give these little babies every chance.


----------



## klmch

Hi ladies, I've been lurking on this thread for a while. But thought I'd join in now as only a few days till OTD & it'll keep me busy!  Am 13dp5dt today and OTD a is 16 days past.... Such a long wait. Haven't tested yet though I've thought about it a few times. But now there doesn't seem much point as I'd still need to keep the meds going for a few mid days anyway.
Actually the main thing that made me join is was the magpie conversation!! So funny! I'm so glad it's not just me, I've also been obsessing about magpies during every one of my IVF cycles. During my last cycle in Prague, I was lying in the recovery room after FET with DH and he looked out the window & said, there a magpie out there, just 1, what does that mean? AArrggghhhhh!!  And he didn't even knowing I'd been secretly obsessing about them!  The worst thing though is I didn't know you were supposed to salute a single one, think of all that bad luck I didn't avoid!
By the way  I do know I sound mad, I'm nit even superstitious normally and I don't really believe a word of it, but you know what IVFs is like.... You spot omens & signs everywhere!
Good luck to everyone on here & really sorry for the BFNs, we all know just how crap it feels.


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies 

Summerbell - so sorry about your BFN. Hope you can get started again soon. I have no doubt one of those 5 frozen embies will be your little baba x

Frazoz - yay for being PUPO!! Did you have two transferred? Wishing you a relaxing 2ww x

Katemart- what day DR are you on? I was doing ok with symptoms until yesterday. Started getting headaches now and waking up in the middle of the night all sweaty ewwww.  X

Ianaleena - your cramps sound promising Hun. I have my fingers and toes crossed for you. X

Baboushka - I had a mc after my first cycle.  I found out the same way as Katemart. HCG levels which were dropping.  I also did a POAS and my levels were so low I didn't even get a line. I stopped the cyclogest and bled about a week later.  The odds of it happening though are fairly low. It is much more likely that you will go on to have a healthy baby. Stay positive Hun x

AFM very frustrated still waiting for AF. I'm on day 35 of my cycle now.  On the plus side I had a little bit of pink when I wiped this morning so hopefully it's on its way. Started getting a few side effects now from the buserelin. Also feeling very pre-menstrual. Just feel like climbing under my duvet and hibernating till winter is over lol.  Baby dust to all xx


----------



## Spring chicken

Frazoz ...so pleased your embryo did such a good job at thawing! You are now in the 2 week wait...wow!

Bluebell: How did your FET go today? I hope your embryo also thawed well. 

Ianaleena...wow..when are you going to do a test?

Summerbell: So sorry to hear about your negative test. But I must say, you have a great attitude. 


I am so glad you ladies are here


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi and welcome klmch, so glad I'm not the only magpie nutter lol, wow your 13 days past and you've not tested, well im It's a BFP for you, how many did you transfer? Plus any side effects to report 
Katy81 I'm hopping it's promising , plus I've got the itching back, which is annoying but I don't care it can stay if it means it's a good sign  sounds like your bleeds is close 
Spring chicken I hope to last to tue otd but hay who knows what may tempt me


----------



## flygirl001

Welcome Klmch  Congrats on being PUPO.......you too Frazoz, glad everything went ok

So, quick me post, I'm freaking out a bit. I had my HCG done on mon, it was 1307......now that's super high.......I think.........I'm absolutely petrified that the blast split.........anyone know anything about this? I've emailed my nurse, just waiting to hear back..... 

Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Ianaleena

What grade was your blast flygirl ? I would just love it, what's meant to be is meant to be.


----------



## flygirl001

Grade 5 ianaleena....... But there's NO symptoms.........


----------



## Maygirl09

Welcome Kimch  Good luck for your test day is it on Saturday? 

Katemart - yeah you're right about NHS not getting the same treatment. We are paying for the FET although our ICSI cycle was free, but still feels like we are getting bare minimum service. I have to find everything out for myself and if I ask anything they seem to get annoyed. Oh well, as long as it works they can slap me in the face with a wet fish and I won't care!

Flygirl, what should HCG level normally be at this point? Twins would be an adventure for sure! Let us know what the clinic say.

xx


----------



## Max 2012

Congratulations Tabbycat thats great news.

Sorry about the bfn summerbell. Hopefully you can get started again soon. A holiday sounds like a good plan! I'm off to Disneyland Paris in a couple of weeks time, so that has given me something to look forward to whilst waiting to find out what is happening with me next.

May girl I noticed that you said you didn't pay for the icsi but you are paying for the fet? I had my icsi under nhs and have been told that the one cycle funding includes using any frozen embryos that are left as a result of that cycle. So I dont have to pay for any of my fet for the embryos that I have left. Maybe its worth questioning why you are having to pay?

Congratulations on being PUPO Frazoz.  Glad everything went well for you today. 

Yes Kate mart fingers crossed we may be having transfer similar time if all goes to plan. Hope the buserlin injections are going ok for you. 

Klmch I would have caved in by now for testing at 13dp5dt. Hope you get your bfp anyday now.

Flygirl001 glad your hcg levels are nice and high. Do you have a first scan date booked?

Lanaleena hopefully a bfp is on its way for you! 

Hi to everyone else on here.  Hope you are all doing ok.


----------



## Ianaleena

Morning ladies,

Frazoz I don't see klmch on the list, is it her test date today ?
Hope everyone is well today 
Bleu how did transfer go everything ok?
Ob7 hope your ok 
Afm still have the itching, which for me is a good sign a annoying one but good, so I'm going to continue resting as it's worked so far , stress free too , which is what I need, I stressed to much last time. Going to eat my pineapple now while I watch tv.
Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Maygirl09

Hi Max2012 - yeah I saw that on my clinics website and questioned it, but apparently was only for nhs funded cycles after Dec 14 and we did ours a year ago.
Also couples in Portsmouth now get 2 funded cycles and we've just moved out of Portsmouth! Typical. 
Never mind we got one free which was a blessing, just hope this works as we can't afford another round of ICSI for a long time! 

Have a great time in Disneyland hun, some magic and sparkle might help 
Xx


----------



## Frazoz

- 3

Name              ET            HPT/POAS
Frazoz          04/02/15    17/02/15      
KateMart      06/03/15
Erin4            23/01/15
Max2012      Mar 15
Tabby_cat    29/01/15      10/02/15  
djjim22        13/02/15
Muddy paws  10/02/15
Amysparkle  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          09/02/15
Little Rie        16/01/15
Summerbell  27/01/15    04/02/15  
Ob7              19/01/15      02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      Apr 15
Ianaleena.    31/01/15    10/02/15
Alotbsl.          27/01/15    06/02/15? 
Flygirl.          22/01/15    01/02/15  
Baboushka    22/01/15    02/02/15  
Zoom360
Bump14
Spring chicken 11/02/15
Emma02
Bluebird          04/02/15    18/02/15
Maygirl09        10/02/15
Klmch.                            06/02/15

Klmch - welcome to the thread I hope it's good news for you on Sat!!

Hopefully Ob and Bluebird are both ok  

KateMart - he's been great and I'm back to work Fri but working from home but DH is off so you can run around after me all day   . It's funny actually but when he told his company about our IVF situation (they know me well and he's been there for 7 yrs) they said he could take half a days Hol and they give him half a day. When I told my company of which I'm a Director I got sweet FA. When I ended up in hospital and had to take two weeks off I had to use 8 days holiday!! Such a different between everything with this stuff nothing's consistent or equal makes me quite annoyed.

Katy - no just the one perfect one!! Told stress too much about AF not showing even though I know what's it's like you just want to get started. It does sound hopeful that she's on her way but if she doesn't show in a few days maybe your clinic will do a blood test to check hormone levels?

Flygirl - sound like it could be twins!! When is your first scan and are you having it in the UK or US? I'd assume UK as you now can't fly??

Ianaleena - not long till test day everything is sounding promising  

Well I've done a few pessaries which are 400mg each so I'm on 2400mg a day (sounds a lot) and they are horrid the 'leftovers' aren't very nice. Sooo pleased I don't have to use them at work!!

Hope everyone's having a good few days and it's nearly the weekend 

Xx


----------



## KateMart

Morning ladies,

Thanks for keeping us up to date Frazoz. I'm not surprised you are a company director with that level of organisation  . Very harsh on your work making you take holiday. My DH has told work too and they have been good although he has to take holiday. I do feel Lucky being freelance but not so lucky my time off isn't paid. Anyway, lots of R&R for you, hope DH is spoiling you!

maygirl my NHS funding runs out Dec this year, they don't give you long to use it! At least FET is cheaper and easier on the body too.

Ianaleena, glad to hear you are resting and having pineapple. FC for a BFP very soon.

Hey Max, glad you are ok and have a holiday planned. Sounds lovely. Buserelin is ok but I am still quite headachey. Just want to get this thing moving now!

Flygirl, how many days past transfer are you? As if you think about it, if the number started on 300 at OTD, and was doubling every 24 hours, it could easily get to 1,500 in a few days. Don't panic! Lots of ladies don't get symptoms for a few weeks.

Katy, I'm on day 6 of DR, how many days have you been on it now and when is your baseline scan? Hope AF shows up soon! It's weird that you and I had a similar story on our first cycle. FC we have better luck this time!

Hi Kmlch, have you tested? FC for you. Always great to hear from another magpie obsessive  

I am feeling a bit guilty today as bought a Pret coffee (day 6 DR). I had such a headache and coffee really helps me feel better. It was a latte and they do use organic milk and coffee, so I shouldn't feel too guilty right? xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Katemart I'm sure one coffee won't hurt, plus if it makes you feel better. Funny I feel like a milky coffee and I never drink coffee only the odd time when I visit my mum, which is hardly ever she always comes to me.


----------



## Maygirl09

Katemart - I didn't realise there was a time limit on using it, it's strange how every area is different, seems unfair but I guess it makes sense to somebody.

Don't feel guilty, one coffee now and again will do no harm at all and you've probably given up a lot of other things too. We can't be good all the time - I've tried to cut out wheat as it makes me feel rubbish, but I occasionally have bread - I do miss a glass of wine at the weekend though, nice cold glass of Pinot would be lovely haha! 

Good luck for your test Klmch


----------



## Ianaleena

Wow a drink, I haven't had one now for a year and a half. One day I will be able to drink again.


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Morning! 

Hurray! I'm PUPO! All went really well thanks! Our one embryo survived the thaw despite all my worrying!  Nothing but positive thinking now!

Frazoz, I'm glad your transfer was good too! Are you able to take it easy over the next few days?  I've been told to test on 18th Feb. 

Summerbell, a bit of sunshine sounds like  a great idea.

Hi Kmlch, everything crossed for you!
Katemart, definitely no guilt to be felt for having a coffee. 

Yeah, Frazoz, your list is so great! 

I hope everyone else is ok today.
x


----------



## KateMart

Thanks for the reassurance ladies. I have given up gluten, most processed foods, refined sugar (mostly) and coffee (mostly). Haven't had a drink since new year would love a nice glass of wine! x


----------



## KateMart

Yay congrats on being PUPO Bluebird!


----------



## Ianaleena

Congrats bleu on being PUPO


----------



## Frazoz

Bluebird - congrats on being PUPO, it's strange as originally they said OTD would be 17th then moved it to the 16th and your clinic are saying 18th did you transfer blasts?

KateMart - it drives my DH mad all my planning, organisation, researching, when we wanted to get a rabbit, I researched it for about a month, wrote a list did a spreadsheet of the costs, poor DH thought we would just get one from petsathome,we ended up with a pedigree lop from Portsmouth (Aston Martin RIP)!!

I wouldn't worry about the coffee I had a low alcohol bottle of wine a week and a half ago as the clinic said moderate alcohol prior to ET wouldn't make any difference at all to sucess it was only after ET no drinking. Funny but last night I dreamt I had a glass of wine and was appalled at myself as I was still in my 2WW.

I have, however, cut out most gluten, caffeine (even decaf only have naturally caffeine free Redbush), organic meat, fruit, veg, milk and I only use 'Free From' products now shampoo, conditioner, body wash, hand cream. I think if I'd read about it earlier I would have changed to free from products straight away, on another forum one ladies DH had sperm issues (can't remember exactly what) but it went from 2% to 78% and they no longer needed IVF treatment.

Xx


----------



## Maygirl09

I've been doing pretty much the same Frazoz - super clean eating. It's hard but I actually feel good for it and lost about a stone so that helps too! I also love how organised you are, and the list is great - I've printed a copy and got it in my diary  

Congrats on PUPO Bluebird - glad the transfer went OK.

Quick question - I did my first progesterone capsule this morning and so far have had no leakage. How long after did you ladies experience this? I'm worried it hasn't dissolved or something!
xx


----------



## muddy paws

Hi ladies,

Bluebird- congrats on being pupo! Hope you're feeling ok and positive 

Flygirl - did the nurse get back to you about hcg levels? I think they do shoot up around 3 - 4 weeks after your last period (or when that would naturally be if you weren't doing ivf / FET!)

Katemart - I wouldn't worry about the odd coffee or small vino! I figure it can't hurt your lining too much...I think after ET thats different because you are effectively PG...

I had my scan today and my lining is 10mm so they said in basically ready to start progesterone... However my (very thorough) consultant said he wants to rescan me on Monday to double check lining is stable and I'll start progesterone then... So looks like transfer will now be next Saturday! Almost in sight!!!


----------



## Frazoz

Maygirl - what pessaries are you taking? I think it will depend on how many you are taking and how much progestrone I'm taking 2 at a time and they are 400mg each. I also lie down for at least 30 mins but I get a lot of leakage but was told that's the out coating and not the drug.

Muddy Paws - oh that's fab news you must be so pleased to have date I'm sure it will go quickly and it's good they are doing another to double check.

xx


----------



## Frazoz

- 3

Name              ET            HPT/POAS
Frazoz          04/02/15    17/02/15      
KateMart      06/03/15
Erin4            23/01/15
Max2012      Mar 15
Tabby_cat    29/01/15      10/02/15  
djjim22        13/02/15
Muddy paws  14/02/15
Amysparkle  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          09/02/15
Little Rie        16/01/15
Summerbell  27/01/15    04/02/15  
Ob7              19/01/15      02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      Apr 15
Ianaleena.    31/01/15    10/02/15
Alotbsl.          27/01/15    06/02/15?
Flygirl.          22/01/15    01/02/15  
Baboushka    22/01/15    02/02/15  
Zoom360
Bump14
Spring chicken 11/02/15
Emma02
Bluebird          04/02/15    18/02/15
Maygirl09        10/02/15
Klmch.                            06/02/15


----------



## Maygirl09

Thanks Frazoz - it's Utrogestan 200mg 3 times daily. I just did my midday one in the ladies at work and it did not go well - man they are messy!

Muddy Paws - 10mm that's great! Mine got to 8mm which is the minimum at my clinic so hope it maintains or gets thicker for ET day.

Your clinic sounds really good, I wanted a second scan to check my lining and my clinic said no   And yours open on a Saturday brill! What area are you in?


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Yeah Frazoz, It was a blasto. It's odd isn't it. I reckon I could test earlier, will see how much I can resist the urge. 
Muddy Paws, that's great you've got a possible date in sight.

Think i'm getting a cold! nothing but violent sneezes today! I'm sure it's harmless, but hope I'm not disturbing things!  ( Doesn't help the pessary situation either! TMI )


----------



## KateMart

Frazoz very impressed with your rabbit finding! I am an obsessive researcher too although we did end up getting our dog from a family just outside of London. Serves us right as he's mental (nice though  ).

Muddy Paws, great news on your lining! Not long until you are PUPO!

I agree with you on the shampoos etc too. You have to be so careful! I remember reading about phthalates for the first time and looking at the back of my 'natural, no aluminum' deodorant, to find it had them in! I am now a Holland and Barratt fangirl, although a lot of it is cheaper on Amazon - and the new range of body shop shampoos are very good too.

Maygirl, don't worry about the lack of pessary leakage. Sorry if this is TMI but I found during my fresh cycle that sometimes they stayed up until I went for a wee, at which point the goo ended up in the loo. Lovely!

Thanks for all your support ladies, the coffee guilt has subsided. I'm eating well so am allowed to let go now and then before ET  .

I am mainlining paracetamol now anyway. When will these DR headaches end? x


----------



## Ianaleena

Bleu you did make me  with the pessary coment. Hubby is still running around like a headless chicken doing all the jobs he won't let me do, he's been so great. I'm feeling really bad for hubby as I'm holding out on the sex (tmi) as I'm worried it will mess things up.


----------



## KateMart

Ianaleena some studies have showed sex is good after transfer! The sperm helps the developing embryo apparently. Although other places say wait 5 days and some say wait until the first scan! Err poor DH


----------



## Spring chicken

Wow! I think you ladies are rather good with the eating habits  I just had a very nice biscuit...and just loved it seeing I dodn`t eat them that often, but after having a 2 1/2 hour drive home rather than a 45 min one (due to accident and traffic after that), I was feeling soory for myself...so a biscuit did the trick  

Have to laugh about the progesteron pessary experiences...so -I have to share mine (even though it si way TWI)...  When I have used mine, they are messy, but after about a weeks usage a small clump about half the size of a golf ball (well maybe a bit smaller, but not by much) dropped out onto the toalett paper.....looks like a weeks worth of shells from the passaries had collect and decided to roll together like a snow ball! Have to admit..it was yucky, but rather facinating. I actually laughed ouloud whilst on the toalett   

Bluebird: congratulations on your embryo surviving the thaw. I hope we are just as lucky. Can`t beleive it is just 5 1/2 days until FET. Thought I woud wait at the hotell until they rang and told me if it had survived...but I have to be at the clinic an hour before when they take it out of the freezer. 

This time I am travelling alone as it is not possible for all of us to travel this time. But it is ony a couple of days. I am travelling on tuesday, FET wednesday, and back home on thursday. 

Our clinic says no sex until test day. Poor DH, and poor me as well     (TMI....not too much information...but too much imagination..ha...ha.... )


----------



## Ianaleena

Katemart my clinic said three days but me and hubby are too scared too,  so I think we will wait.
Spring chicken lol about the pessaries, glad your nice biscuit made you feel better, we all need a treat now and then


----------



## muddy paws

Spring chicken - your post made me laugh out loud! Re pessaries and the nice biscuit   Hubby told me off today because I only had a large bit of banana cake for lunch... It did have peanut butter icing though so that's protein, right?? Having a proper dinner now!!


----------



## Spring chicken

I also had a propper dinner, but I have to admit I have a sweet tooth, but I dodn`t eat lollies or chocolate, haven`t eaten them for about 7 years.....so sometimes a piece of cake or a biscuit is absolutely needed. I eat healthy otherwise.

But I have to admit, this and last time with estrogen tablets my appetite has increased. I am hungry all the time. Anyne else on estrogen that has experienced this?


----------



## Katy_81

AF has finally arrived yipeeeee!!!!  

Spoke to the clinic and I start oestrogen tablets on the 08/02 with progress scan on the 18/02. Transfer will be wc 23/02.  Can't wait!!!! Xx


----------



## Spring chicken

Great news Katy_81  Can understand why you are happy


----------



## Ianaleena

That's great Katy so pleased things are moving forward for you


----------



## KateMart

Hooray Katy, that's great news!  

Spring chicken I haven't started on oestrogen yet but the clinic did mention eating lots with them as they can make you feel nauseous. So maybe that's why? 

I love sweet treats but also do lots of baking using no sugar or gluten. Almonds and even white beans make a great flour substitute! Dark chocolate is allowed too! It has iron it it after all.  Yum!


----------



## baboushka24

Hi ladies

I started seeing very very light brown mucus since yesterday , obviously i am terrified it's not good news
Did any of you experience that?

Thank you
Xx


----------



## Spring chicken

Hi Baboushka

This doesn't need to mean something negative. As long as it is brown in colour it can mean old blood, and that can come from implantation, or from an irritation  caused by pessaries.


----------



## flygirl001

Hi baboushka, please don't worry,from what I remember it can be from implantation.  
When is your scan hon? xx
------like spring chicken said


----------



## baboushka24

Thanks girls for reassuring me 
My scan is on 27/02 , seems sooo far away
I don't get blood tests either
I didn't spot at all for my son so it's all new to me.
It's really really light in colour and not a lot of it, i hope you girls are right


----------



## flygirl001

I bled the day before my first scan. I was petrified but I think that was from the progesterone irritating my cervix   from what I remember my nurse saying "bleeding should be checked out but it's not uncommon" as yours was old blood I wouldn't worry ........easy to say I know but try not to! My GP has done my bloods for me. Could you ask yours? X


----------



## baboushka24

I guess i could ask my gp ... I haven't been to see him yet as i was waiting for my scan..
When is your scan flygirl?


----------



## Ianaleena

Baboushka please don't worry, I've read it's fine and many people get this after BFP ,as long as it's not fresh blood, there's no need to worry, easier said than done , you will be fine. I know someone that was worried and they went and had a private scan to reassure themselves


----------



## flygirl001

Not sure when my scan is yet, I guess at 7w? Is that when yours is baboushka?
I have mine done privately here. Hopefully getting my second beta results today! I also need to get to asda for a job lot of progesterone! BTW they are soooooo cheap for drugs if anyone pays for theirs  x

Hope everyone's doing ok?


----------



## KateMart

Babushka try not to worry. I have heard of loads of ladies having similar bleeding and it's no issue. I would recommend asking your GP for HCG tests or actually ask your clinic. They might say yes If you tell them you are bleeding but they will say it's too early for a scan x


----------



## baboushka24

Flygirl: i am a bit confused at to how far along i am , i think i am just under 5 weeks, so scan will be at nearly 8 weeks...seems like an eternity


Thank you so much for the support ladies... This thread is pretty amazing!!
Feeling more positive now


----------



## flygirl001

I was told I was 4w at pregnancy test .... Did you have a blast too? We should be exactly the same x


----------



## baboushka24

Yes i had a blastocyst too, so we are the same
If coloured mucus continues i will go to gp ... It has stopped now so fingers crossed


----------



## Ianaleena

Flygirl that's good to know about getting progesterone at asda never knew you could just buy them.


----------



## Maygirl09

Sending big hugs Baboushka   - I've read a lot about implantation bleeding and bleeding during early pregnancy and it seems fairly normal, but understandably very scary! I hope the clinic can reassure you and offer you a blood test or scan.

Flygirl - do you need a prescription for progesterone at Asda?


----------



## Ianaleena

Alotbsl did you test today hope your ok and fingers crossed for you 

Afm my boobs feel fuller and veiny today but not sore, feeling thirsty today. I keep waking in the night with weird dreams, anyone else getting this?


----------



## baboushka24

Thank you ianaleena...hopefully the spotting will not come back..fingers crossed


----------



## flygirl001

My GP writes me a private prescription. I was paying a fortune for them....


----------



## flygirl001

Interestingly I've just dropped off my prescription and you have to say IVF as there's no VAT added to it


----------



## Ianaleena

I'm so tempted to test, with my first response box staring at me, saying you know you want to, but I'm going to be strong, hopefully.


----------



## flygirl001

TEST lol x


----------



## Ianaleena

Lol I think I will be strong but may cave on the weekend


----------



## baboushka24

Be strong ianaleena, will you do it alone or with dh?


----------



## Frazoz

Flygirl - can I ask how much you paid? We had to buy the cyclogest on Wed and 90 400mg pessaries cost us £160. How would we get our clinic to give us a prescription that we could fill at ASDA, I'm going to need 180 more so that's £320!!! (I think I need to sit down).

I see your a bad influence on people.....lol  

Ianaleena - I think I would be tempted to test slightly early by a day or two max.

I've been getting a few pains/feeling today I'm soooo hoping it's what I think it is   I can't believe its only been 2 days and I still have another 9 to go it's going to kill me.

My DH is a bit poorly at the moment I think I've given him my cold - whoops!!

Is anyone doing anything nice for Valentine's Day? I know a lot are having transfer that week.

Luckily my 'friend' texted the other day to say they couldn't do anything Valentine's night so at least I didn't have to make up an excuse as to why we couldn't go.

Xx


----------



## Frazoz

- 3

Name              ET            HPT/POAS
Frazoz          04/02/15    17/02/15      
KateMart      06/03/15
Erin4            23/01/15
Max2012      Mar 15
Tabby_cat    29/01/15      10/02/15  
djjim22        13/02/15
Muddy paws  14/02/15
Amysparkle  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          09/02/15
Little Rie        16/01/15
Summerbell  27/01/15    04/02/15  
Ob7              19/01/15      02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      Apr 15
Ianaleena.    31/01/15    10/02/15
Alotbsl.          27/01/15    06/02/15?
Flygirl.          22/01/15    01/02/15  
Baboushka    22/01/15    02/02/15  
Zoom360
Bump14
Spring chicken 11/02/15
Emma02
Bluebird          04/02/15    18/02/15
Maygirl09        10/02/15
Klmch.                            06/02/15

Klmch and Alotbsl - I hope today went well and you got some good news!!

So the people that are next to transfer:-

Kitkatd, maygirl, spring chicken, djjim, muddy paws, KateMart, Max, crystal

Next to Test:-

Ianaleena, frazoz, bluebird

Xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Baboushka I will do it with hubby, he wants to be their.
Frazoz that sounds like a good sign , I had pains like that on day 2, then on and off tugging ever since, feeling dizzy today something is going on , as weird taste in my mouth, and mouth keeps filling with saliva I'm   This is our time. 
I just love sitting down and feeling the tugging sensation brings a smile to my face


----------



## flygirl001

WOW Frazoz that's a lot. 
Basically today I handed in a script for 4 boxes of utrogestan (88 I think) 
And 4 boxes of oestrogen patches. That only came to £108. 

My clinic is in the USA so my GP has kindly written the UK version for me (before I was using a very extortionate company!) I'm sure your clinic nurse can write the prescription for you. I'm sure they're used to people wanting to save a few bucks x


----------



## KateMart

Frazoz thank you for keeping us up to date as always   It's great that you don't have the pressure of Valentine's day with your 'friend'. What are you going to do do you think? We are doing low key this year, just a gluten free pizza and appletiser at Pizza Express for lunch. I have my baseline scan the day before so it should be first day on oestrogen. DH has bought me an Alexander McQueen necklace though  

The pulling pains sound very positive; I had them when I got my BFP, from day of transfer for the nexty few days. Sometimes quite painful but like you say Ianaleena a good feeling.

Ianaleena I think you should test!   As long as you are 9dp5dt it should show on a FRER. 

I have had a lovely day today. Hair cut this morning followed by acupuncture and lunch with DH. Then home to work!

Hope everyone else is well. Glad the bleeding has stopped Baboushka. xx


----------



## Ianaleena

We are going away for the weekend on valentine day. 
Well just been to asda shopping, and felt dizzy all round, and really hungry , when we got to the car before hubby could put the shopping in the car I was diving into the crisps for salt & vinegar and a can of Pepsi which either I never have but just couldn't go any further till I had these, now that was strange for me.
Katemart I'm only 6dp so I will wait for a bit, I'm really feeling positive about this, I never felt anything like this last time, I'm just praying  This is a BFP .


----------



## muddy paws

Frazoz - have you asked your gp? My clinic gave me a prescription of everything I needed and I asked my gp to rewrite it so I could get it on nhs. I got clexane, progynova, crinone and Utrogestan all through nhs then I have to get lentogest through clinic as nhs can't source it.

Ianaleena- symptoms sound promising to me! Not that I would know but it sounds good!

Xx


----------



## baboushka24

I got my initial meds through a external company according to clinic instructions, that was pricey. However since transfer the clinic keeps giving me a prescription for the meds therefore leaving me to pay only the £8.20 for the prescription.
Not sure if all clinics do that though


----------



## Frazoz

Muddy Paws - no my GP is rubbish it would take me 2 wks to even get an appointment, I think I might speak to a pharmacy and ask them the cost for that type of prescription and then ask the clinic for the prescription of it's that much cheaper which it seems to be.

We don't have anything planned my DH is a really good cook so he'll probably do a nice meal at home.

Ianaleena - are you going anywhere nice? Oh that does sound like you are def getting symptoms.....I don't know how you'll last till next week at this rate.

I'm still having twinges and felt a little dizzy earlier whilst I was sat down!!

Hopefully it's a good sign  

xx


----------



## Alotbsl

Hi ladies, just to let you know I am still lurking around and reading all the posts. My test date was Thursday just gone but I have chickened out and not tested yet. I think tomorrow is going to have to be the day, I will be 11dp5dt.


----------



## Frazoz

Alotbsl - I can understand you not wanting to test I'm both eager to test now and don't think I will want to when it's time too. It's nice being in the PUPO bubble. Also you aren't over your 2WW and some of us have 14 days after ET before we are supposed to test.

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!! 

Xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Frazoz that does sound like a signs  we're going to Paignton for the weekend. My hubby likes to cook too, just made me a lovely apple crumble.
Alotbsl I have my fingers crossed for tomorrow , frazoz I know what you mean I want to test and again I don't , think I will be scared when it comes down to it


----------



## flygirl001

Ooooooo good luck for tomorrow Alotbsl  

Ianaleena, sorry I to begged you to test! I'm just really excited as your symptoms sound really positive  

I hope everyone else is keeping busy/staying sane 

It's the weekend  xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Flygirl that's ok , last time I tested early and it drove my crazy, so this time I said I would wait a little longer, it is hard as I do feel positive about this time, but I never get much luck so I'm scared to test at the moment, I will see how the weekend goes.


----------



## muddy paws

Frazoz - I called Asda before I realised I could go to gp and they were loads cheaper than my clinic! 

I don't know how you ladies are making it through the 2ww! It's gonna drive me nuts!! Wishing you all the best of luck xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Morning ladies

Good luck today for anyone who may test 

Well I had the weirdest dream last night , I was at the till at asda,and I had a trolley full of bananas , what's that all about 
Hope everyone is well today and have a great weekend.


----------



## Spring chicken

Ianaleena ......I was curious, so I looked up banana and dreams. It can mean sensuell/sexual things   ...BUT.....it also said that spiritually dreams of bananas has to do with/represents fertility!!!!! How about that!


----------



## flygirl001

LOL spring chicken......🍌🍌🍌
Ianaleena, I've had so many vivid dreams since transfer 

We were off to the beach today but it's soooooo windy here, need to figure out a plan b!


----------



## Frazoz

Ianaleena - I've been having vivid dreams too but I don't think mine included bananas!! Lol 

Flygirl - what about a walk around a lake instead? Still nice but not so open (Im not sure where you live) but fleet pond or virgina water?

Well last night before I put my pessaries in my whole uterus area felt very strange with a few pains and a kind of all over ache.

I'm only on day 3 and want to test already.

I think being back in work in London will take my mind off it especially as I have back to back meetings Mon and Tues.

Hope everyone else is doing ok!!

Good Luck Alotbsl - keep positive xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Lol spring chicken, really I will google, these dreams were having isn't it weird .
Flygirl we love going to forrests for walks so relaxing and the smell is great.
Frazoz I had the same thing on day 3 the pessary didn't seem to want to go in like my uterus was inflamed, hopefully it's all good signs.


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies. 

Just been reading your stories. Lovely to hear how everyone is progressing. 

I'm just wondering what annual leave to take for FET.  I have 5 days holiday. I'd like to have OTD off but that would mean going back to work after transfer. What have you ladies taken off? X


----------



## baboushka24

I had the transfer day  off and that's it, i didn't take any time off ... Obviously everyone is different but i prefer to keep busy to keep my mind occupied and not go insane during 2ww


----------



## Frazoz

Katy - I took ET day off and the day after then worked from home on the third day but I'm not taking anymore off and plan and doing the test at the weekend. My DH was off as well so we had things planned so spending money at Ikea


----------



## Maygirl09

Hi ladies - hope you're all well. Funny, I've had weird dreams every night since the progesterone! Last night dreamt my dog was really ill (im one of those that treats the dog like a baby!) and the vet wouldn't treat her cos the rugby was on! Woke up really angry lol!

Katy - I had the whole 2ww off work on my fresh cycle and I was going mad! This time taking day of transfer with dh, and day after on my own. Will have a lie in and have a gentle walk then back to work.
I probably won't stop thinking about it, but at least will be distracted by work.

Good luck Alotbsl xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Maygirl I treat my dog like my baby, he's so lovely.


----------



## Maygirl09

Oh good - not just me then haha! She's been a real help the last few years, they're a great comfort aren't they  xx


----------



## Frazoz

I'm the same 'our baby' sleeps in our bed so not looking forward to telling him he may be have to share it....eeekkk   xx


----------



## KateMart

Katy I am taking transfer day and a couple of days after (should be a weekend if as planned on Friday 6 March). I'm then doing non taking work but making sure I keep walking with DH to town each day (5 miles) and we have the second week off for test day and DH's birthday (which is a day later Ekk!). 

Ladies our dog is also our baby. He is very clingy and needy and has to be lying on top of someone all the time. He was great company during my 2ww last time though. A perfect sofa napping buddy  

Good luck to testers today. I hope everyone else is ok and not going mad with your 2wws!x


----------



## Ianaleena

Wish my dog could sit on my lap he's too big he's a blue shar pei.
People have said about getting cramps , are yours pain free, as mine are pain free and like a tugging sensation .


----------



## baboushka24

Yes ianaleena, felt the same tugging feeling ... As if something is happening in there


----------



## KateMart

Ianaleena ours is a Jack Russell cross and maybe too big for laps too, but that's doesn't stop him  

Tugging feeling sounds very positive. X


----------



## Ianaleena

Ah baboushka that makes me feel better knowing someone with a BFP has same feeling  made my day.
My mum has a jack Russell always on my dad's lap lol.


----------



## Katy_81

Thanks ladies. I'll probably just take the week off following ET. I need to take the holiday before the end of March anyway or I'll lose it. Will just have to keep myself busy.  I had mild OHSS last time so was bed bound for the week. That probably didn't help.  

Looking forward to starting oestrogen tablets tomorrow. Felt really poorly the last few days from the buserelin.


----------



## Frazoz

- 3

Name              ET            HPT/POAS
Frazoz          04/02/15    17/02/15      
KateMart      06/03/15
Erin4            23/01/15
Max2012      Mar 15
Tabby_cat    29/01/15      10/02/15  
djjim22        13/02/15
Muddy paws  14/02/15
Amysparkle  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          09/02/15
Little Rie        16/01/15
Summerbell  27/01/15    04/02/15  
Ob7              19/01/15      02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      Apr 15
Ianaleena.    31/01/15    10/02/15
Alotbsl.          27/01/15    06/02/15?
Flygirl.          22/01/15    01/02/15  
Baboushka    22/01/15    02/02/15  
Zoom360
Bump14
Spring chicken 11/02/15
Emma02
Bluebird          04/02/15    18/02/15
Maygirl09        10/02/15
Klmch.                            06/02/15

So the people that are next to transfer:-

Kitkatd, maygirl, spring chicken, djjim, muddy paws, KateMart, Max, crystal

Next to Test:-

Ianaleena, frazoz, bluebird

Klmch and Alotbsl - I'm hoping no news is good news?? Xx

Kitkatd - how are you feeling about your ET? How many are you planning on transferring? It will be lovely having another PUPO lady.

Ianaleena - are you still holding out until 10th to test or do you think you'll do it today or tomorrow?

Had sore boobs last night when I went to bed, not sure if any of me symptom are due to the meds though. I must not be sleeping as heavily as I was before either, my DH is snoring due to his cold but don't seem to wake up until 4/5am then I have to go into the other room.

First day back in London tomorrow and even though I'm looking forward to kept busy I'm still not looking forward to the 4hr commute.

Still got a bit of a runny nose as well so hopefully that goes soon.

Hope everyone ok?

Xx


----------



## Spring chicken

Frazoz....4 hours! 2 hours each way? That was alot of time. I have about 1 each way, but if unlucky with traffic I can use 1 1/2 each way.

Many of us that are having FET next week. Good luck to all you fabulous ladies! 

I am still a little anxious if the one embryo thaws or not. Keep telling myself that I can't do anything about it no matter what, but I still worry.


----------



## Ianaleena

Morning ladies 

I think I will test on tues OTD , as too scared for bfn, suddenly gone all negative as it's getting close.


----------



## Frazoz

Spring chicken - yes 2 hours each way, I drive to the station then get a train, 2 tubes and a 5 min walk!! I'm thinking the walking between trains and tubes is good exercise nothing excessive it's normally about 4,000-5,000 steps.

I think I'd struggle driving a distance now as I get quite upset/annoyed and probably would struggle concentrating for that length of time.

Ianaleena - I'm sure your test when you are ready!!  

I've got a bit of a backache this morning and my boobs are feeling a little tender still and got a heavy low feeling in my uterus. Still have a pulling feeling on my left side.

I'm currently 4dpt5dt so not really sure I'd have any symptoms and also you don't know if the drugs are anything to do with it!!

Hope everyone's had a nice relaxing Sunday

Xx


----------



## baboushka24

Frazoz: i felt some tugging/ something happening feeling in my lower abdomen as well 2/3 days after transfer.. I thought it was really strange to feel something so early .. And sore boobs started around that time too... fingers crossed

Ianaleena: good luck for testing , not long to wait now, stay positive


----------



## flygirl001

Ditto to the tugging feelings Frazoz! 
My boobies though are still as flat as! No difference at all there. 

Stay sane and positive ianaleena not long to wait now


----------



## Frazoz

Well I'm praying to the boob God mine don't get any bigger as I'm likely to be bed ridden im a 34G now!!!

Xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi ladies I thought I posted on here earlier, but it didn't post, I gave in and tested this morning and I got a faint line  yay, will wait now and test on OTD , I really hope this is it.


----------



## Frazoz

Ianaleena - I did see from the 2ww thread   but I didn't want to say congrats until you'd posted it on here as I didn't want to give it away as it was your brilliant wonderful news to tell!!!!

Soooo Congratulations!!!!!   

Did you want me to put a BFP against your name or did you want me to wait?

Xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Awesome news Ianaleena   congratulations! Xx


----------



## baboushka24

Ianaleena: amazing news !! It doesn't matter how faint the line is.... Congrats


----------



## Spring chicken

Wow Ianaleena! Congratulations! 

Hope this positive trend continues


----------



## flygirl001

Yipppppeeeeeee ianaleena. A line is a line. CONGRATULATIONS xxxxx


----------



## Ianaleena

Thank you ladies , it's just such A big shock I wasn't expecting it , but I will check again on Tuesday , but like some ladies said a line is a line, but just can't let it soak in.


----------



## KateMart

Yay Ianaleena! Fantastic news!    

How many days past transfer are you?

So glad to hear about yet another BFP. Keep them coming ladies


----------



## Ianaleena

I'm 8 days past transfer.


----------



## Katy_81

Congratulations Ianaleena!! Wonderful news


----------



## Max 2012

Congratulations Lanaleena   xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Good luck for your transfer today Kitkatd! Xx


----------



## Frazoz

Kitkatd - Good Luck today!!! Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Morning ladies

Kitkatd good luck for today 

Hope everyone is well today.

Afm the last two mornings I've had mild heartburn ,( tmi alert,)and today I got out of bed and a gush of diarrhea happened from nowhere and again a couple hours later , so my body's up to something today


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Ianaleena!!!Congratulations! what brilliant news! Soooooo great! Ha! ( love your tmi alert! What a sudden start to your day. All good signs though! )

Good Luck today Kitkatd! 

I'm 5dp5dt and feeling crampy, strange low twinges in abdomen for last couple of days and  period type pain in lower back. Not much energy and yesterday very very irritable and tearful. Frazoz, I'm in awe of you doing that journey! sounds so tiring! but you're right, it'll be good to be distracted.

Spring Chicken, try not to worry, easier said than done, I was exactly the same. But I'm sure your embryo will be totally fine. Remember it must have been good and strong to be frozen in the first place.

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## summerbell

Many many congratulations Ianaleena!!  So pleased for you!

I am still lurking around ladies - loving hearing all the success stories - keep them coming.

Next cycle for me is going to be April/May - not too long to wait and I am sure this is going to be THE one


----------



## Ianaleena

Thank you bluebird & summerbell 
Bluebird all sounds good signs  
Summerbell  apr I may will be here before you know it


----------



## KateMart

Morning ladies,

Frazoz I hope the commute goes ok. I think you are very brave - I can no longer face tubes, too crowded, so avoid them at all costs.

Good luck today Kitkatd.

Also best of luck to any ladies testing today.

Summerbell, great news you can cycle again so soon! And gives you a month of chilling out beforehand too  .

Ianaleena certainly sounds like something is going on in there  

Bluebird and other PUPO ladies, got FC for you!

Spring chicken you will be fine. As others have said they only freeze good quality embryos. 

I came back from town today to find the dog had managed to get big globs of mud all over my brand new sofa throw. I was planning to sit there and eat my lunch later! Great!

xx


----------



## baboushka24

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is feeling ok, good luck for those transferring today

Afm, i had a fright this morning as i had some pink mucus and a tiny blood cot, i really think that is it for me...it all stopped though and nothing since this morning, maybe it's because of the meds.. My head is all over the shop
My gp told me it's to too early to do a scan so i have to wait till next monday to get a scan, unless something happens before.


----------



## Maygirl09

Oh Baboushka - it must be so stressful sorry hun  I really hope it is the meds - it could also be blood from implantation.
Can the clinic do a blood test for you?
  xx


----------



## Emma02

Hi there everyone.

Congratulations to all the recent positives! And good luck to all you PUPOs! 

I had my lining scan on Friday and all is good to go for FET ON Friday 13th, hope it not an omen! I am feeling pretty nervous this time, think it's because I did my last buseralin injection last night and my husband said "just think, you'll never have to do this ever again"! Made me realise that this is my last go now!

Hope everyone is good today xx


----------



## KateMart

Babouska, how awful  . It does sound like implantation but I agree with Maygirl, can you ask your GP for a blood test? Have you told your clinic about the bleeding?

Great news Emma, Friday 13th is a lucky day I reckon


----------



## Ianaleena

Baboushka I'm sure all is ok, pink is ok when it's red blood is when you shoul worry.
Good luck Emma for Friday


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Keeping everything crossed for you Baboushka.  So scary, i'm sure it's all ok though.   

Brilliant news Emma!


----------



## baboushka24

Went straight to my gp, didn't tell the clinic, he didn't offer me blood test
Thank you for the support


----------



## flygirl001

Kitkatd how was today??

Baboushka, sorry you're getting these scares  try not to worry, rest as much as you can. I've had all sorts of odd colour discharge too.....and some cramping.....it's awful but not long until our scans! I'm sure everything will be ok. 

I saw my GP today, she told me not to worry about my high HCG levels, apparently (and the receptionist failed to tell me) that they've changed the way they analyse the blood so levels are coming back 20% higher than previously! Phew! 

Hope everyone is ok, and the 2ww'ers are staying sane? Excited for all the transfers this week! xx


----------



## muddy paws

Congratulations Ianaleena! Great news on your BFP 

Baboushka- try not to worry, I think a small amount of spotting is normal from what I've read. Don't blame you for worrying though. I hope your clinic can reassure you.

Hope all you ladies doing the 2ww are hanging it there ok and feeling nice and relaxed  hard to do I'm sure!

I was given the go ahead finally today so I start progesterone on Wednesday and my transfer is booked for Monday 16th! The scan today said my lining is 13mm and triple striped so that's all good. Am excited now!

Xxx


----------



## Ianaleena

That's great muddy paws, the 16th will be here before you know it


----------



## Frazoz

Ianaleena - OMG I had nearly exactly the same as you but last night, (TMI alert) I had diarrhoea late evening and my tummy was really gasy and bloated most of the night, I had really strange dreams, was feeling baking hot so DH had to get me a flannel to put on my head and I had heartburn.

Bluebird - you seem to have similar symptoms to me so hopefully it's good news for us both, ive been doing it for two years now so have to admit it's not too bad and it gives me time to do important things like reply to you lovely ladies.


Summerbell - it's good that you have something to look forward to and it will go really quickly, I'm sure it was only Xmas yesterday!! Lovely to hear from you and keep us updated.

KateMart - do you still work in London? It's annoying when they do things like that a bit like when my naughty Shih Tzu decided he liked the smell of horse poo (little to mine and DH knowledge) we thought he was just rubbing himself on the sand  

Baboushka - I've read that pink spotting is normal but I'm not a DR so can understand your anxiety given what we go through to get that BFP. I think it's terrible your DR won't even do a blood test. I mean how much does one of those cost Just try and take it easy, keep positive and I thinking of you. Let us know how the next few days go   


Emma - good to hear you've been given the go ahead I'm sure Fri 13th will end up being a lucky day for you going forward!!

Flygirl - oh no twins?!?!?   it's funny how they just forgot to tell patients these things!!

Muddy Paws - that's great news!! Wow I'm impressed by your lining that sounds fab!!

Well after last nights 'feelings' I didn't sleep at all then had to set the alarm at 5.30am to put in the bloody...I mean lovely pessaries. I've felt ok today still a pulling/nuzzling feeling on my right side quite low down its been there all day. I'm starving and I've eaten what I'd normally have plus a little bit more and walking through the tube did get a little light headed.

I hope the next four days go as quickly as today did, we are planning on testing Sunday morning (15th) as the clinic said test Monday but I want to do it at the weekend.

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Xx


----------



## Frazoz

- 4

Name              ET            HPT/POAS
Frazoz          04/02/15    17/02/15      
KateMart      06/03/15
Erin4            23/01/15
Max2012      Mar 15
Tabby_cat    29/01/15      10/02/15  
djjim22        13/02/15
Muddy paws  16/02/15
Amysparkle  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          09/02/15
Little Rie        16/01/15
Summerbell  Apr/May
Ob7              19/01/15      02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      Apr 15
Ianaleena.    31/01/15    10/02/15    
Alotbsl.          27/01/15    06/02/15?
Flygirl.          22/01/15    01/02/15  
Baboushka    22/01/15    02/02/15  
Zoom360
Bump14
Spring chicken 11/02/15
Emma02        13/02/15
Bluebird          04/02/15    18/02/15
Maygirl09        10/02/15
Klmch.                            06/02/15

So the people that are next to transfer:-

Maygirl, spring chicken, djjim, Emma, muddy paws, KateMart, Max, crystal, summerbell

Next to Test:-

Frazoz, bluebird, kitkatd

Maygirl - Good Luck with transfer tomorrow, let us know how you get on and when OTD is?

Xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Frazoz I'm not the only one then, a few ladies have said of these symptoms, I had heartburn on other pregnancy and never get it any other time, so that made me feel good, but only had it past two mornings.


----------



## Alotbsl

Hi ladies, just a quick update  from me. I Tested Saturday and got a BFP, I didnt believe it so bought another test and did the same this morning, still a BFP. I can't let myself get excited as I know there is still a long way to go.

All the best to everyone at whatever stage you are at. Great thread, really supportive and helpful, good job ladies.


----------



## flygirl001

I think it's the "lovely" progesterone! It has a lot to answer for. I had a BAAAAAAD case of diarrhoea at about 9w with my son, man it was so bad, I literally just made it to the loo 😳

Good luck for Friday Emma, I'm very excited about these transfers. My mil always says that fri the 13th is a great day as that's when my hubby was born!! 

Muddy, great news on your scan. All sounds perfect! Roll on Monday! 

Yay Alotbsl. You're definitely cooking one! 

Baboushka, can you pay for a private blood test? When they do beta HCG they also do your progesterone levels.  I went to a private scan place (I'm near Fareham) for my lining scans, I think they also do bloods. Do you have anything like that near you? Or can your clinic do it to put your mind at rest?

My brown spotting is still happening so I popped in an extra progesterone! I'm sure it can't hurt........ Is it a bit late for implantation bleeding? It's been 2w since transfer. I might book a scan for next week, I'll be 6w......dr Google says you could see a heartbeat by then.......

Love and baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## muddy paws

Congrats Alotbsl!!!   Xx


----------



## Frazoz

- 5

Name              ET            HPT/POAS
Frazoz          04/02/15    17/02/15      
KateMart      06/03/15
Erin4            23/01/15
Max2012      Mar 15
Tabby_cat    29/01/15      10/02/15  
djjim22        13/02/15
Muddy paws  16/02/15
Amysparkle  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          09/02/15
Little Rie        16/01/15
Summerbell  Apr/May
Ob7              19/01/15      02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      Apr 15
Ianaleena.    31/01/15    10/02/15    
Alotbsl.          27/01/15    06/02/15    
Flygirl.          22/01/15    01/02/15  
Baboushka    22/01/15    02/02/15  
Zoom360
Bump14
Spring chicken 11/02/15
Emma02        13/02/15
Bluebird          04/02/15    18/02/15
Maygirl09        10/02/15
Klmch.                            06/02/15

So the people that are next to transfer:-

Maygirl, spring chicken, djjim, Emma, muddy paws, KateMart, Max, crystal, summerbell

Next to Test:-

Frazoz, bluebird, kitkatd

Alotbsl - Congratulations!!!!! Xx


----------



## baboushka24

Alotbsl: amazing news , congrats and enjoy

Flygirl: i phoned my clinic and they said that spotting /light bleeding us totally normal in early pregnancy and she told me not to worry(easier said than done) she told me to go to the clinic only if i had heaving bleeding & pain.
The few times where i have stopping have always been in the morning after the progesterone... Then nothing at all during the day.. Do you think it be the cause?


----------



## baboushka24

Oops, apologies for the 3 trillions typos in previous post..


----------



## flygirl001

I'm assuming it is progesterone Baboushka........I do It 3 times a day (each one is 200mg) do you mind me asking your dose? My levels cane back low, I hope that's not jeopardised anything.......

I'm actually finding the wait to the scan worse than the 2ww!


----------



## baboushka24

I am doing it twice a day and each pessary is 400mg...
Same here ... Can't wait for the scan, it's so nerve wracking


----------



## KateMart

Alotbsl that is amazing news!      

This is such a lucky thread!

On the progesterone, Flygirl did your blood test levels from your beta HCG come back low? If so did they not suggest you take more, give you gestone?

Apparently they call it implantation bleeding even when it's weeks in. When the embryo is snuggling in further it can dislodge some of the lining which leads to bleeding/spotting. 

Xx


----------



## flygirl001

Thanks ladies  

I didn't actually know they had tested my progesterone until today.  I've given the results to my nurse now so I'm waiting for a response! I did slip an extra one today though. I might try the back door to see if it changes anything! X


----------



## Spring chicken

WOW! Congratultaions all of you on you BFP! Absolutely wonderful! So pleased for you all.

Kitkatd, how did it go today. Was thinking of you today.

Bluebird and Frazoz I have a really good feeling for you both  

Summerbell - time will go really quickly..befre you know it it is time for FET

Emma - not long now until your FET

Muddy Paws - great news about your lining..everything good to go now for your FET

Well I leave for Spain early tomorrow. Then FET on Wednesday (if the one embryo survives). Feel nervous now...


----------



## KateMart

Hope your nurse comes back soon. It was a good idea to take the extra one I reckon! Apparently your body just absorbs what it needs so you can't overdose. Also vaginally is supposed to be better than rectally for absorption (can you tell how much I love Google). If you are still not absorbing it you might need gestone injections xx


----------



## flygirl001

LOL thank you Katemart. 

Good luck for Wednesday springchicken the thaw will be fine I'm sure! I had my treatment in the USA! The lengths we go to huh! x


----------



## Spring chicken

Flygirl001: wow! USA...from the UK? Can I ask you why you picked the usa?


----------



## flygirl001

Spring Chicken- I went through early menopause so needed to use a donor. I liked the info and choice you were given over there. It was cheaper too. My son was a result of our first go, this one is (hopefully) the result of our second!  I just had a better feeling over there. The monitoring and communication was easy enough. xx


----------



## Spring chicken

I am also in early menopause because of cancer treatment in my teens.

So I am dependent on an egg donor.


----------



## summerbell

Wow congratulations Alotbsl - amazing!  Cannot believe the number of BFP's on this thread.  I am def hanging around!

Good luck spring chicken with your transfer in Spain.  I hope you get to feel the sun on your face and a chance to relax.

Frazoz - I hope you are hanging in there and enjpying being pupo.  Thanks for keeping us all updated - it was lovely to see a FET date rather than a BFN!  Feeling so hopeful.

Hope everyone else is doing well and the 2WW ladies are watching lots of comedy - keep laughing


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Alotbsl! WoW!!!!! congratulations! I'm really happy for you! 

Thanks Spring Chicken, Have a good trip today and I'll be keeping everything crossed for you tomorrow.

Kitkatd, I hope yesterday went well .

I hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## Ianaleena

Well tested today and still faint line , so have been told to test again in couple of days as they said I'm only 9 1/2 days past transfer so I will test again in a couple of days.
Hope everyone is well
Congrats alotbs 
Good luck spring chicken


----------



## KateMart

Morning ladies,

Ianaleena is your OTD today? If so did the clinic give you the test or was it a FRER, as some tests can be better than others at detecting the HCG.

Spring chicken, hope the journey goes ok and good luck for tomorrow!

Hope everyone else is ok.

I *think* AF is arriving today as I am spotting heavily - just in time for my baseline scan on Friday, thank goodness. I just weighed myself and had put in 3 lbs since yesterday which can only mean AF! xx


----------



## Ianaleena

No the clinic didn't give test, and they don't do bloods.


----------



## KateMart

A line is still a line though! FC it will be darker in a couple of days. Sometimes it just takes a while to build xx


----------



## Frazoz

Afternoon Ladies

Sorry to put a dampener on this very lucky thread but I think I'm out....I'm getting really bad cramps now and am starting to get pink show when I wipe.

I have meetings all day otherwise I think I'd just go home and cry....I really really thought it was working.

Good Luck to everyone else testing and having a transfer I'll be back in a few days when I'm gotten my head straight.

xxxx


----------



## KateMart

Frazoz it could be implantation bleeding, don't lose hope


----------



## flygirl001

^^ditto^^  cramping isn't uncommon hon, my nurse said to expect it, are you using the front door for progesterone? Could be causing the 'show'. As Kate said, please don't give up hope. Big hugs and sending lots of PMA your way x


----------



## baboushka24

Frazoz: stay positive, i really think that it is the progeterone that's causing my spotting as well.. Sending you lots of hugs


----------



## Spring chicken

Frazoz: I was told as long as it is pink or brown it could mean implantation  or irritation from the pessaries. 

Keeping fingers crossed for you and sending you a hug through the internett to get your stress levels down.


----------



## flygirl001

Maybe try putting them up the back door? X


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Frazoz, Please don't lose hope. All your other signs have sounded so so positive.

Keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## Ianaleena

Frazoz you will be fine


----------



## Frazoz

Oh Ladies.....just reading all of your comments whilst sat on the train and well you'd have to make me cry with such lovely, encouraging, postive comments.

Thank you, I've  decided until AF shows that embie is still where it needs to be!!

I am using a very large amount of progestrone and poking things up there 6 times a day I'm sure can cause 'issues'......its a bit more brown now than bright pink so hopefully it is implanation bleeding.

Why can't there be a different colour for that like bright green  

It truly is an emotional roller coaster 

Xxxxx


----------



## flygirl001

Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better hon. It really is such a hard journey this ivf lark. It's milestone after milestone....it's good it's turned brown now. 
It almost certainly sounds like the damned progesterone. It really is vile stuff. Rest tonight hon, are you still cramping? Maybe take a day off tomorrow and rest if so? 
Hugs x


----------



## KateMart

Frazoz that's a good attitude. It's where it needs to be! The bleeding sounds way too early for it to be a failed cycle, the amount or progesterone you are using it would also make sense that it is irratating the cervix. 

This journey is so full of ups and downs it's so hard to know what's going on, you just have to go with it, keep positive and hope for the best.  

I agree though, can you take a day off and rest?  Xx


----------



## Frazoz

Flygirl/kateMart - I don't think I can take tomorrow off I'd have to lie and say my clinic said I had to.

It's definitely brown and I've just done my pessaries and nothing.....but I felt quite swollen down there  

It's not really cramping it feels just kind of constant pain on my right side only like someone's pressing their finger into my stomach at a single point.

Just have to keep thinking positive that embie is 'drilling' itself a nice little whole to grow in!!!  

You ladies are truly amazing I honestly don't know what I'd do without you....I'm not going to tell DH about the show as he'll get really upset.

xxxxx


----------



## muddy paws

Oh Frazoz! Try not to panic. If it is brown that's ok I think. Probably a bit of old implantation blood or the progesterone pessaries. Hard not to worry I know but stay positive xxx


----------



## Emma02

Hey Frazoz, sounds like it is implantation bleeding, I've had that too (previous cycle) and all was ok! I agree with the other girls that you should maybe take a day off to rest! My Consultant always said that if you question anything, then don't do it!! Hope it all works out for you and that little embie is nice and snug xx


----------



## baboushka24

Morning ladies, 

Quick question: is cyclogest as effective if taken rectally? 
I am so convinced the cyclogest is causing my spotting due to irratation and i felt a burning sensation down there yesterday.i will try taken it rectally now and see if i get any spotting

Hope everyone is ok


----------



## Frazoz

- 5

Name              ET            HPT/POAS
Frazoz          04/02/15    17/02/15      
KateMart      06/03/15
Erin4            23/01/15
Max2012      Mar 15
Tabby_cat    29/01/15      10/02/15  
djjim22        13/02/15
Muddy paws  16/02/15
Amysparkle  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          09/02/15
Little Rie        16/01/15
Summerbell  Apr/May
Ob7              19/01/15      02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      Apr 15
Ianaleena.    31/01/15    10/02/15    
Alotbsl.          27/01/15    06/02/15    
Flygirl.          22/01/15    01/02/15  
Baboushka    22/01/15    02/02/15  
Zoom360
Bump14
Spring chicken 11/02/15
Emma02        13/02/15
Bluebird          04/02/15    18/02/15
Maygirl09        10/02/15
Klmch.                            06/02/15

So the people that are next to transfer:-

spring chicken, djjim, Emma, muddy paws, KateMart, Max, crystal, summerbell

Next to Test:-

Frazoz, bluebird, Kitkatd, Maygirl 

Kitkatd and Maygirl - how did you get on with your transfers? Hopefully you feel great having your embie back where it belongs!! Let me know when your official OTD is?  

Spring chicken - Good Luck for today I hope everything goes as planned and your soon be joining some of us in our 2ww.

Bluebird - how are you feeling? Do you have any symptoms at all?

KateMart - (can't believe I'm saying this) pleased to hear AF is on its way, good that things are going to plan and just think another milestone reached on Friday.

Baboushka - I have no idea but I sympathise completely with what you're going through - pesky artificial hormones!!

Thank you again all your comments yesterday you really got my head back in the game!!

Well after the pessaries when I got home there wasn't really any more shows just a few tiny brown stretchy blobs, my tummy still felt sore but as I said on the right side only and when I did the night pessaries it seemed to calm down as I had nothing in the liner this morning and nothing from this morning, the remains left on the paper were kind of off white but nothing else really

Positive Head well and truly back on today and I'm back into London, I did think about resting but today's not really an option as I'm already off on Tues and there are things I need to be in the office for.

Today should be better though as I don't have meetings all day like I did yesterday so should be able to sit at my desk for most of the day wishing the time away.

Xx


----------



## flygirl001

Hey, glad you're feeling better Frazoz, funny you mention the 'stretchy blobs' that's what I've had too, v v dark red/brown colour (sorry for tmi). Also dare I say it, I'm sure my panty liner smells like blood, though it just seems to have the remnants of the progesterone on it........ God I hate this....... 

Baboushka, def ok in the back door  maybe alternate the front & back? Hope it helps with the irritation. 

Good luck today spring chicken 

Hope everyone's ok? x


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Morning Everyone,

I'm fine thanks Frazoz, worried for all the symptoms i'm not getting as well as the ones I am! Never thought I'd be longing for diarrhoea and heartburn!  

Have noticed i'm a bit dizzy when I stand up and last night  ( 6dp5dt ) the low pulling twingy cramps were really strong .  All feelings I didn't get on my last failed cycle, which makes me hopeful,  but I know it doesn't mean a thing as each is different! Oh this is sooooo mean! i'm so mixed with being positive and  hopeful, to negative to protect myself from disappointment. 

Really think the timing of your spotting Frazoz sounds bang on with implantation though? Doesn't it tend to happen around yesterday onwards? I don't know! lose track of all these timings! 

Good Luck Spring Chicken! and those who had transfers, I hope you are ok. Welcome to the 2ww,  where time stands still  

I hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Guest

Hi can anyone tell me roughly how many days after transfer of a 6 day frozen blast testing/POAS would take place? I looked in my clinic protocol and it says 16 days, which seems ages! I've not had my FET yet but just thinking ahead! 

Thank you x


----------



## Maygirl09

Frazoz, I hope you're feeling ok - I'm glad the spotting seems to have stopped. I agree with the others though it sounds like implantation bleeding. Big hug to you hun.

Spring Chicken - good luck today 

My transfer was OK yesterday,but one of the embryos didn't survive thaw. They didn't tell me until I was laying on the bed ready for transfer so I was still expecting 2. The embryologist looked at me like I was an alien when I started to cry!
I know we are lucky to still have one - but they are the most precious things I've ever made, so naturally upsetting when we lose one.

I should be happy that we've had one fairly good blast transferred but I'm feeling really negative and just know it's not going to work again 
Sorry for being a bummer I just can't say this to anyone else - even dh. 

I hope everyone else is OK.
Xxx


----------



## Maygirl09

Merlin - this site seems quite helpful
http://www.advancedfertility.com/implantation.htm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## flygirl001

Merlin I tested at 11 days post blast transfer. 16d does seem a long time. I would just test at 11+ days. 

Maygirl- sorry to hear one didn't make it  shame on your embryologist making you feel like that. Congrats on being pupo though


----------



## Spring chicken

Well I am now PUPO and started the 2ww!

Our one embryo surrvived and they said was a great quality! So I am so releived.

Maygirl09 I can totally understand why you were upset. Now you and I will have to take good care of our little precious emby  .

Apart from filling my bladder way too much and feeling like my stomach would burst, things went well. Had to try not to pee all over the table when the doctor "did her things" down there before transfer 

Had to use the bedpan right afterwards....but peeing while lying on my back os not a skill I posess...ha..ha....


----------



## Guest

Thanks Maygirl and Flygirl xx


----------



## KateMart

Hi Ladies,

Frazoz, I'm so pleased to hear you are feeling more positive - and also great that the spotting has stopped! I think it's the embryo bedding in! Hope work was ok in the end.

Merlin, testing is usually around 11dp5dt so you should test then I reckon! 16 days is way too long to wait. HCG enters the blood from 9dp5dt if implantation happens within the first few days. I posted a link on this thread quite a few pages back  - similar to Maygirl's one - which gives the day by day of what happens after transfer.

Maygirl, so sorry to hear one of your embryos didn't make it   and don't blame you at all for being upset. You are PUPO now though and sounds like the other one is a fighter!

Spring Chicken, so glad to hear your frostie made it! Congrats on being PUPO!

Hope everyone else is well.

I am still heavily spotting/brown discharge but no full on AF yet! Getting very worried now as baseline scan is Friday


----------



## Guest

Thanks Kate, that's a really useful link. As is this thread. Sorry for gatecrashing ladies, good luck all of you!   X


----------



## Frazoz

Maygirl - I'm so sorry to hear about your little embie I'd be the same to me they are all my 'babies' so completely understand your reaction. Remember they do this day in day out so I'm sure they didnt mean to make you feel like it was insignificant. You now have the dreaded 2WW to look forward to and just think that the embie you have is now being kept snug and warm by you (the best place for him/her   )  

Spring Chicken - congrats on being PUPO, it's fab news to hear you little embie made it and it sounds like a good one!! When is your OTD? How much liquid did they tell you to drink as mine said your bladder is full on 300ml....oh bless you, it's awful needing to pee especially in a moment like that....at least you'll have a story to tell embie!!

Bluebird - you seem to be having the same symptoms as me apart from those you mentioned but I wouldn't necessarily be wushu for them as it might not be related...lol

I spoke to the clinic and they said it was too early for AF and that it couldn't be AF as the progesterone is stopping that.  They said the bleeding is most probably that and not to worry as your cervix gets very sensitive coz of the bleeds and blood vessels burst easily    

They also mentioned 'implanation' bleeding and that no-one really knows if this happens as the bleeding could be from anything.

They said not to worry about the pain at this stage and I could take paracetamol but I wont. She then went on to say it could be an ectopic pregnancy   WTF but no it couldn't be that as it was too early!!

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Frazoz

- 5

Name              ET            HPT/POAS
Frazoz          04/02/15    17/02/15      
KateMart      06/03/15
Erin4            23/01/15
Max2012      Mar 15
Tabby_cat    29/01/15      10/02/15  
djjim22        13/02/15
Muddy paws  16/02/15
Amysparkle  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          09/02/15
Little Rie        16/01/15
Summerbell  Apr/May
Ob7              19/01/15      02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      Apr 15
Ianaleena.    31/01/15    10/02/15    
Alotbsl.          27/01/15    06/02/15    
Flygirl.          22/01/15    01/02/15  
Baboushka    22/01/15    02/02/15  
Zoom360
Bump14
Spring chicken 11/02/15
Emma02        13/02/15
Bluebird          04/02/15    18/02/15
Maygirl09        10/02/15
Klmch.                            06/02/15

So the people that are next to transfer:-

Djjim, Emma, muddy paws, KateMart, Max, crystal, summerbell

Next to Test:-

Frazoz, bluebird, Kitkatd, Maygirl, Spring Chicken


----------



## Maygirl09

Thanks for your kind words ladies - I've given myself a kick up the butt and thinking more positive now. You're right, my little embie is in the right place!
Oh dear Frazoz, she shouldn't have said tgar, but you're right it would be too early for that, hope the pain gets better soon 

My OTD is 19th Feb so keeping everything crossed for the next week!

Spring Chicken - congratulations on being PUPO!

Xx


----------



## djjim22

Lovely to see more people in the 2ww! I'm starting to get nervous about transfer on Fri and praying they thaw well. My transfer isn't until 3pm but the clinic said they will ring in the morning to tell me if they've survived, so I'm also worried about how they will do in those few hours before they are back where they belong! Ah, so many worries. How long did transfer take for you ladies who have already been through it? Starting to panic about how long I'll have a full bladder for.xx


----------



## Maygirl09

I'm sure they'll be fine djjim - they survive more often than not. I think the one that didn't make it for us is the one that developed slowly before freeze, it was frozen on day 6 but perhaps wasn't good enough to freeze at all.
I was worried about having a full bladder as I'm very weak bladdered!
I went for a pee before leaving home as its about an hour's drive to the clinic and sipped on water all the way there. I wasn't busting but they said it was full enough on screen.
I wasn't in the treatment room long, the whole process was probably about 10 minutes. They told me to get up and go to the bathroom immediately after, but I went and laid down in the other room for a bit first just in case!

Good luck


----------



## djjim22

Thanks maygirl. Hopefully the 19th will come quickly for you to test! I'm the same, have an hours drive to clinic so will probably do the same as you, sip water on the way. The first thing I always do when I get to clinic is go to the toilet so there should be enough in my bladder by then (fingers crossed!).xx


----------



## baboushka24

Morning ladies,

Well i tried using the pessaries through the back door and i am still spotting snd this morning after bm i had a bit of blood ... So fed up with being on edge on all the time
I have been spotting for over a week now and can't bring myself to think positively... 
I am expecting the worst everytime i go to the toilets
Can't wait for monday's scan, i need to know either way
Sorry for the morning rant

Take care everyone 
X


----------



## Frazoz

Baboushka - oh sweet it must be hard as I know how I felt and hadn't even had a confirmed pregnancy. From what my clinic said bleeding can occur for a number of reasons at this stage so doebt mean there is anything wrong. You don't have long to wait so just keep doing what you're doing try and stay as positive as you can and hopefully Monday will be here really quickly so you can relax  

Well we had an exciting morning.......DH and I decided last night we would test in the morning (very naughty) 4 days early and I got my BFP!!!!!!

I'm soooooo happy and can't believe it but also knew it was going to work  

We'll test again next Tues as I'm off then

Love to you all and I wouldn't have been able to get to this point sane without your massive support you are all amazing!!

Xx


----------



## baboushka24

Oh frazoz, amazing news, that cheered me up
Very happy for you , woww this thread is so positive(literally


----------



## Spring chicken

Frazoz,  great news. Congratulations!  All those symptoms were not just the medication   Really happy for you, and a positive so early is a good sign. Big hug to you. 

Baboushka: I know several ladies you bleed like you for several days, and some for weeks in the først 12 weeks, and they and the babies were fine. Sending you a big hug.  

Me...well this is day 1 post transfer, and already bad negative thoughts have started to creap in to my mind........why does our mind play mind games with us in this 2ww? At 1 day post transfer you don't really feel anything, but still my mind plays tricks : you don't feel anything, it probably hasn't worked....maddening. Trying to break through these negatives by thinking positive, but as you ladies know.....it is not always easy.


----------



## flygirl001

Frazoz, that's brilliant news. Congratulations hon 

Baboushka, try not to worry. Is Monday your official scan date. I haven't heard back from my clinic yet regarding the date......... 

Spring Chicken, try and visualise your emby snuggling in  test date will be here soon!

I still have NO symptoms.......will probably book a scan in next week x


----------



## Frazoz

- 6

Name              ET            HPT/POAS
Frazoz          04/02/15    16/02/15        
KateMart      06/03/15
Erin4            23/01/15
Max2012      Mar 15
Tabby_cat    29/01/15      10/02/15  
djjim22        13/02/15
Muddy paws  16/02/15
Amysparkle  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          09/02/15
Little Rie        16/01/15
Summerbell  Apr/May
Ob7              19/01/15      02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      Apr 15
Ianaleena.    31/01/15    10/02/15    
Alotbsl.          27/01/15    06/02/15    
Flygirl.          22/01/15    01/02/15  
Baboushka    22/01/15    02/02/15  
Zoom360
Bump14
Spring chicken 11/02/15
Emma02        13/02/15
Bluebird          04/02/15    18/02/15
Maygirl09        10/02/15    19/02/15
Klmch.                            06/02/15

So the people that are next to transfer:-

Djjim, Emma, muddy paws, KateMart, Max, crystal, summerbell

Next to Test:-

bluebird, Kitkatd, Maygirl, Spring Chicken

Djjim - I know it's just another scary milestone that we have to get past, I'm not sure if they do anything I'd assume more cells would be showing depending on the age of start hatching maybe if a blast?? When we had our thawed it was only 2 hrs before the transfer and they said they looked exactly the same as when they were frozen and when we had the transfer they said they looked excellent but didn't say anything had changed. Have they given you a time they will be calling? 

As for the actual transfer I was told you had to drink an hour before ET, to go to the loo then drink 300ml of water straight away and not to drink anything else and not to drink in the car. (Don't ask me why I wasn't allowed to drink in the car). I was fine until I got into the office as we were 20 mins early and they were 10 mins late getting us but once we were called I forget about needing the loo completely and was too occupied with the instructions and feeling excited for what was about to happen. 

I had a trainee do the scan part so I must have been there for 15-20 mins as they were showing her what to do, how to press, what to look for (she was fab though and was in our teaching meeting). 

Once it was done I got dressed and went straight to the loo!! 

I'm sure everything will go to plan Good Luck and let us know how you get on and your OTD.

Spring Chicken - postive thinking lady!! From the moment embie was back I was like this is it, it's going to work, I honestly just keep believing I was going to get pg - you obviously will have wobbles I'm a prime example of that but up until that point and after everyones wonderful comments I was positive again it had worked.

They say that the mental aspect of IVF is just as important. I was listening to Zita West album mostly for relaxing but it's all about pma and it gives you a feeling that this is your time and it really helped me.

We are all hear for you regardless of how you feel and we are all   And keeping our fingers crossed for you!!

Hope everyone else is going on this morning?

Xx


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies I'm out and sbout so will reply properly later but just wanted to say woohoo to frazoz! Amazing news! Sounds like the spotting was implantation then!


Also to babushka not to worry about the bleeding. As others have said its very common


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Also just a quick one,  Aaaaaaah!!! Frazoz! Oh my goodness! Congratulations! Such fantastic news! ( I could probably test now too, but way too terrified )  I'm really really happy for you!


----------



## Ianaleena

Congrats frazoz, bluebird I feel really   For you , it's going to be a BFP


----------



## Maygirl09

Congratulations Frazoz, I'm really pleased for you! Such good news. And thank you for all the positive inspiration you give to the rest of us  

Spring Chicken /Baboushka - hang in there ladies, this is one of the hardest things I've ever been through so I know it's easier said than done - and sounds like it just gets harder as the wait goes on!
It will happen for you both I'm sure, just keep going and keep strong and as Frazoz say's PMA!


----------



## muddy paws

Congrats Frazoz!!!! Great news 
Also that's positive news for anyone experiencing spotting as it is obviously often implantation bleeding 
Xx


----------



## Jayneylou1

Hi I've been following this thread for a few days and wondered if I could join in? I had icsi in 2008 and got a bfp and two frosties yay which resulted in my beautiful daughter. I've just had my first fet on Monday just gone so in 2 week wait now and keep swinging from feeling it's worked to not so it's nice to share symptoms and thoughts with others x x


----------



## djjim22

Frazoz - congratulations, that's great news! Clinic didn't give a specific time but on my paperwork it says between 9 and 10am, maybe they will ring me later if transfer isn't until 3pm. 

Spring chicken - positive thoughts all the way! (Although I know it's easier said than done.)

Bluebird - fingers crossed for testing. Hopefully we will have another BFP on the thread

Janeylou - Hello! 

Hi to everyone else. I've woke up with a cold this morning, I never get colds and of all the times to get one it had to be in time for tomorrow!xx


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Thanks Ianaleena, that's really nice to hear! 

Spring Chicken, That's great news that your embryo is such a good quality! hurray! Glad that the transfer all went well.

Baboushka, the wait is such agony. Hang in there, try and stay positive. I'm sure all will be fine and Monday will be here before you know it.  

Just regular old period pains today for me, takes the edge off the positive thinking a bit.  

Hi Jayneylou1,  Welcome! Yes, so nice to be able to share , this lovely group is so kind!

I hope everyone else is doing ok x


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Thanks  Djjim22,  Good Luck for tomorrow x


----------



## Jayneylou1

Hi everyone does anyone else feel exhausted? I only had my transfer last Monday and feel worn out all the time. Also a few tiny cramping pains but really tired not sure if I'm making this up in my head! Grr it's really starting to drive me crazy....x


----------



## KateMart

Bluebird, don't be disheartened - AF pains are a common symptom before BFP!Keeping FC for you.

DJjim massive good luck for tomorrow!

Hi and welcome Jayneylou  

Frazoz I bet you are still on cloud9! I agree that the Zita West CD is useful. I used it during my fresh cycle and it really does keep you positive. I downloaded it on iTunes so shall be listening again soon.

Flygirl don't worry about the lack of symptoms. When can you book a scan?

Hope everyone else is ok!

AFM after days of spotting AF finally came in full force this morning, one day before my baseline scan thank goodness. I also have a migraine which isn't good but hopefully my lining will be nice and thin tomorrow and I can get that one step closer to getting my embryo back in  

xx


----------



## Katy_81

Hi ladies 

Frazoz - congratulations on your bfp!!     
So amazing the amount of bfps on here. It fills me with hope  x

Katemart - Congratulations on AF! It's such a relief isn't it when it arrives. Will you be moving onto the oestrogen tablets next then?

Janeylou - your symptoms sound positive! Best of luck to you. When do you test? X

AFM started oestrogen on Sunday and feeling so much better in myself. Looking forward to scan now on the 18th and having my two little blasties on board  

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## djjim22

Katemart - good luck for scan tomorrow! Let us know how you get on.

Katy - glad to hear you are hearing good. I felt brilliant when I first started taking the oestrogen - it obviously agreed with me!

Thanks for all the good lucks! Actually feeling excited for tomorrow although my cold has come on full force now! Have been trawling google to see if it will affect ET but google suggests not! Did you still have your cold at ET Frazoz?


----------



## Alotbsl

Yay frazoz  congratulations   
Thinking of everyone testing/ waiting/ transferring - fingers crossed for all.

On another note, am I the only one who can't get their head around it? I feel I should do a test everyday just to check it's still there ( I haven't ) but am I crazy?
First scan booked for 25th, can't come soon enough, I just need to know this is real.


----------



## Jayneylou1

Hi ladies. Test date is 22nd seems ages! I'm hoping symptoms are good sooooo bloated as well. I also felt brilliant on the oestrogen it really agreed with me. Xx


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies sorry if this seems abrupt but I'm really worried. My DR bleed is heavier than anything I've ever experineced. I'm passing huge clots the size of a golf ball (although flat) and soaking through a pad every half an hour. Is something badly wrong? Sorry for TMI just worried


----------



## Frazoz

KateMart - I think you need to call 111 I don't want to panic you but a friend of mine had blood clots like that after she had a baby and had to go to hospital, it sounds like your might be losing a lot of blood and I don't think blood clots that size are good.....please let me know how you get on? Xxxxx


----------



## Crystal Lil

KateMart - I would feel worried too. That sounds really unpleasant. Is there an out of hours number for your clinic you can phone? Sorry - I've not been keeping up with this for a while. Had it been a long time since your last AF? I have only DR once - last cancelled FET cycle. I was on the short protocol for my fresh cycle. If I remember, my AF was heavy. I had already had a bleed after taking provera then started DR on day 2. The first bleed was lighter than usual, lasted 4 days and tapered off and light for 5 days and then it got really heavy for 5 more days. Not quite as heavy as you're describing but definitely very heavy and painful and unpleasant. It's probably nothing to be overly concerned about but if there is a number you can call to talk to someone, it would do no harm to get some reassurance. Take care x


----------



## KateMart

Thanks ladies. I have just spoken to the out of hours nurse at my clinic. She said this isn't normal and asked me to do a pregnancy test in case it's a miscarriage. Talk about adding I insult to injury! It was negative so anyway she said I can wait til tomorrow and they will book an emergency scan. She reckons it's a hormonal problem and they might have to give me drugs to stop the bleed which will delay my frozen cycle! I didn't expect this outcome!

It's a case of wait and see now. Can't see myself getting much sleep! Still soaking through pads and passing clots x


----------



## Crystal Lil

Oh no! So sorry to hear that. How traumatic for you. I hope you manage to get some rest and that you have someone close by being extra special nice to you xxx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Crystal. DH is being lovely looking after me and the dog was too but has now sauntered off to bed   xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Ah Katemart so sorry, I hope this doesn't delay your embryo transfer too much and more importantly hope you are OK and the bleeding stops soon! Very scary I'm sure - glad to hear your dh is looking after you. Don't know what I'd do without mine! Xxx


----------



## flygirl001

Oh god Kate I'm sorry you're going through this  I hope it slows down soon. Are you in pain? Hope you can get some rest tonight. 
I hope they get you sorted tomorrow 
and you don't have a huge delay. 

Hi Jayne 

I'm still symptom watching..... I have no idea if it's the progesterone or pregnancy! 
I haven't heard from my clinic yet (which is strange as they usually get right back to me!) so I think I'll just book my scan for med week and hope it's not too soon. 

Are you still on cloud 9 Frazoz?  <stupid bloody Q!


----------



## Frazoz

Kate - I thought it may have been an m/c but didn't have the heart to say that to you....pleased it's not and hopefully they can get you scanned and sort you out quickly and you can get back on track. You must be thinking 'what else' but better to get these things looked at now and diagnosed as you never know if it could be something that would have affected your cycle without you knowing.

Please let me know how you get on tomorrow and I will be thinking of you!!



Djjim and Emma  - Good Luck for tomorrow....don't forget pma and let me know OTD 

Bluebird - please don't lose hope as I honestly swear I thought I was getting AF on Wed so it may feel like that but is going to be the complete opposite when you test and get that BFP!!

Alotbsl - I did three today, I have four left and have already decided I'm going to test once a week - crazy - yes - can't believe it - yes - you are not alone!!  


Thank you ladies for your lovely comments we are doing sooo welland I know all of us will get our BFPs for certain!! 

Keep thinking positive ladies and let those embies know that you're not letting them go

Xx


----------



## Max 2012

Congratulations Frazoz.  Thats great news! 

KateMart when I read your post it sounded just like the bleeding I had a couple of days after giving birth, which really scared me. I did go back into hospital to get it checked out and everything was fine. I know your situation is totally different but I just wanted to say I totally understand how alarming it is to find that kind of bleeding when you haven't experienced it before. Really hope you are ok and that everything is fine with the scan tommorrow. 

My next AF is due next weekend so hopefully I will have some news soon on what will happen next. Either another attempt with the medicated controlled cycle or a natural cycle.  Did chase hospital this week. But doctors have yet to discuss my request for the natural cycle. 

Good luck to those transfering soon and testing soon.


----------



## Spring chicken

KateMart: hope the bleeding has settled down now. What a terrible shock for you. Sending you a big hug  

Djjim22 and Emma good luck for today.

Back home now. It is 5 am and I'm lying down after taking pessaries. Have a home office today, so I  can relax a bit. 

Max2012: hope these days pass quickly for you so your new transfer date gets here soon.

Hi Janeylou. Welcome to a fantastic group with such fantastic ladies.

Will have to check paper I got from the clinic to see OTD. I think it was the 25th, but will check. Dodn't want to think that far really. Just want to take a day at a time. Isn't it a shame the body after just 2-3 days can't give you an obvious sign, like sering fireworks or something big like that...ha...ha...rather than living in uncertainy so long.


----------



## Maygirl09

Welcome Janeylou 

Good luck today Emma and Djjim, I found this online about the number 13 ...

"Thirteen is certainly the most essentially female number -- the average number of menstrual cycles in a year. The approximate number, too, of annual cycles of the moon. When Chinese women make offerings of moon cakes, there are sure to be 13 on the platter. Thirteen is the number of blood, fertility, and lunar potency. 13 is the lucky number of the Great Goddess."

What a great day then for embryo transfer!
xx


----------



## Emma02

Hey there, I am now PUPO!!! Yay!! My OTD is 23rd Frazoz as it was a 6 day blast!

Congratulations also to Frazoz, super news!

Good luck to djjim22, hope all goes well for you today.

Katemart, so sorry to hear about your heavy bleed, good luck with your Scan today! I used to have heavy bleeds every month, mine was due to a polyp! I hope you're not as heavy today. Keep us updated xxx


----------



## KateMart

Congrats on being PUPO Emma! Hope you're having a nice relaxing day?

Djjim good luck! Hope the transfer has gone well. 

May girl I love that take on number 13! I knew it was lucky  

Spring chicken hope you are surviving the tww. There should be some kind of alarm that goes off when it implants. That would make it so much easier!

Max, hope AF arrives on time for you so you can get started again soon. It's really strange that you had a similar bleed, it must be to do with the lining being thick?

Frazoz hope you are still celebrating with your DH!

Hope everyone else is ok? Wanted to say thank you for your concern, you are all so lovely. I'm back from my scan and the bleeding has got a lot better. Only couple of clots this morning and when they measured my lining it was 3.9mm, so I had basically shed the whole thing in one night. They think it might have been build up from what didn't come away after my MC in October. There were no polyps etc, and I start oestrogen tomorrow. The only thing to watch is that the bleeding subsides as they said there is a chance the oestrogen will build the lining and my body will keep shedding it. FC that doesn't happen!

Xx


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Oh Katemart, what a scary night for you! I hope you managed to get some sleep. I'm glad the bleeding has improved today and all is ok. 

Congratulation Emma on being PUPO.  Djjim, hope transfer goes well! Maygirl, what a great take on 13! 

Thanks Frazoz  and Katemart for the encouragement.  Definitely holding off till OTD next wednesday despite the huge temptation to test. Think at this stage the hope is better than a possible negative, so going to stay in my bubble ( however grumpy and emotional that bubble is today! )

Totally agree Spring Chicken! an obvious sign would be sooooo good! 

Frazoz, how are you feeling? especially wondering as we're same day past transfer if there are any similarities I can clutch at! ha !  I'm so tired today, no energy for anything.

I hope everyone is ok today


x


----------



## djjim22

Katemart - hope you are feeling better now and the bleeding has worn off.  Good news that you can start the oestrogen tomorrow!

Flygirl - have you heard back from your clinic yet?

Frazoz - Bet you are still on a high from your BFP!

Max - Have you heard anything from clinic today?

Spring chicken - hope you have had a relaxing day today.

Maygirl - what a great take on the number 13. I'm adamant it will be a positive day.

Emma - congratulations! How are you feeling?

Bluebird - I hope wed comes round really quickly for you!

AFM - Two blastocysts transferred! Excited and scared all at once! I think I thought when they were transferred I would feel totally different but obviously I don't. Came out of the clinic thinking, what if they didn't actually transfer any and just told me they had? Or what if they fell out of the catheter onto the floor? Ha, I have some irrational thoughts! Test date isn't until 24th Feb. Seems like aaaaagggees away!


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Yeah ! Djjim! Congratulations! Glad it all went well!  Welcome to the 2WW x


----------



## KateMart

Congrats on being PUPO Djjm! So you went for two in the end


----------



## Frazoz

Spring Chicken - congrats on being PUPO!! It would be great if we had timers on our belly that went off when embie was in place that you could monitor its cooking!! Xx

Janeylou - welcome to the thread!!  I'll add you to our list.

Emma - congrats on being PUPO a 6 day blast...sounds really positive!!

KateMart - very pleased you've been able to continue with your next FET and although there is a slight risk it sounds like it's helped in a way to get your body ready rather than having the lining issues not known.

Bluebird - my symptoms have actually tailed off now to be honest, boobs still sore (but probably meds) but not had any cramps, shows or anything, it's clearly snuggled in now and quite happy.

I understand goe nice it is to be in the PUPO bubble and I'd only test when I knew my head was in the right place to deal with the outcome. 

I'll be really looking forward to hearing your news on Wed!!

Djjim - congrats on being PUPO ooohh two Blasts that fabs....could be twinnies!!

I have to admit none of those things entered my head to be honest....but maybe they should have lol

Hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------



## Frazoz

- 6

Name              ET            HPT/POAS
Frazoz          04/02/15    16/02/15        
KateMart      06/03/15
Erin4            23/01/15
Max2012      Mar 15
Tabby_cat    29/01/15      10/02/15  
djjim22        13/02/15      24/02/15
Muddy paws  16/02/15
Amysparkle  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          09/02/15    20/02/15?
Little Rie        16/01/15
Summerbell  Apr/May
Ob7              19/01/15      02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      Apr 15
Ianaleena.    31/01/15    10/02/15    
Alotbsl.          27/01/15    06/02/15    
Flygirl.          22/01/15    01/02/15  
Baboushka    22/01/15    02/02/15  
Zoom360
Bump14
Spring chicken 11/02/15    25/02/15
Emma02        13/02/15    23/02/15
Bluebird          04/02/15    18/02/15
Maygirl09        10/02/15    19/02/15
Klmch.                            06/02/15
JayneyLou1    09/02/15    20/02/15??

So the people that are next to transfer:-

muddy paws, KateMart, Max, crystal, summerbell

Next to Test:-

bluebird, Kitkatd, Maygirl, Spring Chicken, Djjim, Emma


----------



## Max 2012

Djjim22 congratulations on being PUPO.  And no not heard back from the clinic. Im trying not to get worked up from the lack of response but it's so frustrating not knowing what the plan is next. Think I am going to chase them again this weekend as its been 3 weeks now since it was cancelled. Surely by now a doctor should have had a look at my file and made a decision on my request for a natural cycle. I have a bad feeling when af arrives by next weekend that I will just get fobbed off till my next af. And to make things worse everytime I call they say they will call me back when they have found my notes,  and then when they do call me back they say a doctor hasn't looked at the file yet but that they think they will try me on the highest dosage from the start next time. Aargghh if they read my notes then they would know that I was on the highest dosage from the start! 

KateMart thats great it was nothing to worry about and that you can start your oestrogen tommorrow. 

Frazoz when is your OTD? Bet you just cant stop smiling  .

Hi to everyone else.


----------



## Maygirl09

Morning ladies, happy Valentine's Day!  

Hope you're all OK.

Just a quick question, I've been having sharp cramp pains - I was hoping it was signs of implantation but I'm getting it both sides on and off. I'm worried it's just AF on the way 
Anyone else experience this?

Xx


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Hi Maygirl, I had this. I'm currently 10dp5dt, so can't tell you whether it's a good sign or not. But they were strong on both sides of my abdomen, especially at night when I was lying down.

My normal AF pains are back ache, so hoping these cramps were a sign of something else! 
Happy V day everyone x


----------



## Maygirl09

Thanks Bluebird - not long to go for you then! Got everything crossed for you  
Xx


----------



## Spring chicken

Janeylou, Bluebird, Kitkatd, Maygirl, Djjim and Emma02 - how are you all going?

KateMart - started estrogen?

Frazoz: felt more symptoms? When do you do your blood test? Exciting to see what the HCG levels are.


Max2012: How are you going now? 

Flygirl001: heard anything yet?

Well here the 2ww bubble is still here, tryig not to symptom watch, but I just can`t not do it. Even if I dodn`t want to feelings, etc. go through the brain..."was this a symptom".   At least hubby gets his fun each evening..I come in and lift my top and bra and ask "do my boobs look different today" and turn around in all angles. Last fresh cycle I even asked hiw to feel them to see if they were heavier!!!!     (TMI I know, but I couldn`t help myself in sharing my weird habits..ha!ha!) 
Well boobs dodn`t feel different. And the only symptoms I have are also the symptoms of the progesterone, which I also felt before the FET, so nothing different there. So trying to go about every day life, and not thinking.

Thanks for being here ladies.


----------



## djjim22

Spring chicken - I also swore I wouldn't symptom spot and only two days in I'm already thinking will I get some symptoms, when will they start? I have had some pains in my tummy already but I don't think it's anything different to normal twinges etc. To be honest I feel a little bit deflated as thought I would feel different and I really don't. It's such a strange time isn't it! Only thing I can say which is slightly different is I've been too hot the last two nights in bed and had to strip off. Could be nothing though. My clinic have told me to 'take it easy' for two weeks (but especially the first week) however I'm not sure I'm made for taking it easy, keep thinking have I done too much!

Katemart & Frazoz - Yes I went for two in the end after lots of long hard thoughts and toing and froing. I'm confident I have made the best decision for me.

Hope everyone is well.xx


----------



## Spring chicken

I know the feeling djjim22. I also think...well shouldn't I feel totally different if it worked. These ladies who just "know" by a feeling they have. Well I dodn't have that at all. Have felt a warm/burning feeling down there, but it is because of the pessaeies. I know this as I had it before transfer as well. And hubby takes care of the boob watching to see if those change..ha  ha    (see earlier post)

I am taking it easy, but still doing normal things like clothes wash, light cleaning, etc., also going back to work tomorrow (office work). No heavy lifting or strenuous exercise however. For someone who usually goes to training several times a week, and is known for walking fast, this is a change of pace, but an ok change.

Wish my body could just send me a very obvious symptom or two...that would be lovely.


----------



## djjim22

How many days since transfer is it for you spring chicken? It is just a weird time isn't it, feel completely in limbo! My auntie congratulated me today when I said I couldn't taste her drink as it had alcohol in (been to a christening, not just a family of daytime drinkers, haha!) and I said 'oh no I'm not 'properly' pregnant yet' followed quickly by 'well I might be, I'm not sure!'. I'm just not sure how to define it if that makes sense. I must have just sounded mad!

I'm off work until friday as had some annual leave to take but then have 60 hours to work in the next week where sometimes I can be on my feet for a full 13 hour shift. Really not sure what to do as don't want to go on the sick in case I have to take more time off for IVF as we are only allowed so many sickness episodes in one year. Why is it not more straightforward??xx


----------



## Jayneylou1

Hi ladies... Well I'm 6dp5dt  and I've took it steady this week but still worked a couple of days no heavy lifting, no excersise or swimmimg so I've really cut everything back. Having a lovely weekend though in london with dd and dh but still keep having to rest through feeling bloated and a bit tired. Doing loads of symptom spotting I just can't help it! Dreading test day gulp xx


----------



## Spring chicken

Hi Janeylou1 and djjim22

I am 4dpt5dt today, transfer was at 12 noon. So we all all around the same stage. 

I am going to take it easy at work, and in some ways it is good to be there. Then I dodn't have enough time to symptom spot or think too much. Time to think is my worst enemy.


----------



## Maygirl09

Hi ladies,
Springchicken - I'm doing ok thanks. I bet your hubby is loving the boob modelling hahaha!   hope it's ok back at work tomorrow.

I swing from calm and collected to googling every thought and feeling! I actually googled 'can I bend down after embryo transfer?' I keep thinking im squishing it! I've been walking lots but just taking it easy at home.

Djjim - I've had the same thing with night sweats since ET - I didn't have that before. Started to worry I had a virus but it's good to know you've had that too! I know what you mean about work - I can't have  any time off sick as I was off too many times from my cycle last year. It's just another obstacle isn't it?

Hope all you ladies in waiting are doing ok, I never knew time could go so slow!
And all you early pregnant ladies how are you doing? 
Xxx


----------



## Maygirl09

Btw - when you count how many days past transfer you are, do you count the day of transfer?


----------



## Spring chicken

Maygirl09 no, you dodn't count the day of transfer.


----------



## Jayneylou1

I'm panicking as I've forgotten my progesterone pesseries on my weekend away can't believe I've done it, I will miss 2 doses has anyone had any experience if this? Will call clinic in morning xx


----------



## Frazoz

Evening Ladies I replied earlier but it lost my post.....stupid bloody phone so I stopped and thought I'd post later otherwise I might through my phone at the wall!!

Muddy paws - Good Luck for tomorrow let us know how things go and when OTD is.

Max - OTD is tomorrow 16/02/15 (12dpt). Sorry to hear the Docs are being sooo slow like this thing isn't long enough....just keep hassling them is what I'd do.

Spring Chicken - I don't have a blood test just a HPT. No not more symptoms it's been quite quiet until tonight.

You can't help but do it i was adamant I wasn't going to but googled everything, human nature I think.

How are you feeling apart from the symptoms? Positive I hope!!

Bluebird - not long to go I'm not sure how you've not cracked yet you must have some will power.

Djjim - I have some very hot night too, sounds like good signs!!

JayneyLou - keep postive and nothing wrong with symptom spotting I think in a way it's your body preparing your mind so it doesn't go into shock when you see that BFP.

My clinic notes say if you miss more than one than call for advice not sure what else you can do now but hopefully it will be ok

Maygirl - you don't have long either are you being good and waiting till OTD?

I had a bit of a scare on Fri evening (9dpt) did another Clearblue digital test and I didn't work, my DH called and I told him and he asked if that meant I wasnt pregnant anymore. I told him no it didn't just the display broke. Anyway I then got bit paranoid so an hour later I did a normal Clearblue and it came up 'pregnant' phew!!

I did another this morning Clearblue digital (11dpt) and it's now showing 2-3 weeks...eeek!!!

This evening got really sore boobs, backache and cramps low down, had a few days of not feeling much. Can't wait for my scan I think it will be first week in March.

Has anyone else had a scan yet?  What was it like?

Xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Janeylou - can you get the clinic to send a prescription to a local pharmacy? There's other progesterone supplements available for menopause. I'm sorry hun you must be really stressed about it, I'm sure 2 missed doses won't hurt, but I don't know for sure.

Frazoz, no haven't tested yet, was so tempted Saturday had a melt down! But hubby talked me round and I'm going to wait until Thursday.

So pleased you're tests are still positive  I've peed on more tests than I can remember, think id faint in disbelief to see a positive one!!

Hope the time passes as quickly as possible for your scan 
Xx


----------



## Spring chicken

Janeylou, talk with the clinic. I am sure everything will be ok.

Frazoz, wow! Looks like things are progressing how they should. 

I started to feel sick last night, but no, not a symptom of pregnancy, but of a tummy upset    am to go to work today but my stomache needs to be by a toalett at the moment, so contemplating staying home. Each time I get up my stomache does not feel good. Think I caught it from my daughter. 

Mind games is all I can say. Usually when people feel sick in the 2ww it is a good thing, but not now. How my body likes to play with my mind


----------



## Emma02

Morning everyone, hope you all had a good weekend!

I am now 3dp6dt and already starting to panic that it has not worked!! I have lost a little clear elastic discharge this morning, sorry tmi, and wondering if this is a sign that it's not working! Has anyone else had this??

Sorry about the ME post, just worrying xx


----------



## muddy paws

Morning ladies!

Emma - sorry I can't help with that as am not at that stage yet but I know some discharge is normal... Maybe call your clinic to check?

I have my transfer this afternoon hopefully! Am nervous already and worrying about my lining!! 
Any tips for today and the next few days?? Xx


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Emma clear discharge is totally normal and nothing to worry about! Could be the pessaries?!

Spring Chicken sorry to hear your tummy is bad. Did you go to work in the end?

Maygirl well done for not POAS! I think it's sometimes better to wait it out and see! The longer you go without bleeding means closer to it working. Well, that's how I made myself not test till 10dp5dt on my fresh cycle!

Frazoz glad to hear your test of still positive! Just a warning on the clear blue digis, they are notoriously inaccurate, so when you test again I'd use something like a FRER as some ladies have had false negatives on the digis and that would be an awful panic! Bet your scan can't come soon enough! At the end of the 2ww comes another...

Janie I'm sure you'll be fine but maybe put an extra one in today? And definitely call the clinic and ask.

Djjim and Spring Chicken hope you are feeling positive about being PUPO and you're not going too mad with symptom spotting?

Max, any news from your clinic on starting your natural cycle?

Bluebird have you tested yet?

Muddy massive good luck for your transfer this afternoon! Exciting and I'm sure your lining will be fine  

I started oestrogen on Saturday and immediately felt so much better! I am still bleeding lightly but am only on CD 5 (although CD one was like my insaides were falling out!). Feel a bit tired but not much else.

Hope everyone else is ok!  

xxx


----------



## djjim22

Frazoz & Maygirl - glad I'm not the only one who's hot at night!

Spring chicken - hope you feel better soon! Stay close to the toilet!xx

Emma - give the clinic a call for some reassurance. I've googled it like mad and think that every woman can have a different amount of discharge post ET so hopefully that is normal for you.

Muddypaws - big good luck for this afternoon! My clinic just said to take it easy, eat lots of green leafy veg and drink plenty of water.

Katemart - glad to hear the oestrogen is agreeing with you. I was the same, it made me feel really good (that was until I introduced the progesterone!)

AFM - well I had a bit of brown spotting yesterday afternoon and took it really positively telling myself it could be implantation bleeding, but this morning I have got up and had some red blood when I wiped so feeling a little deflated! I've emailed the clinic to see if I should increase the progesterone, just waiting for a reply.xx


----------



## djjim22

Janeylou - did you give your clinic a call? Hope you're ok!xx


----------



## Emma02

Thanks muddy paws, I am just a worrier, but think that's natural of us all!

I think to rest is key! I had a restful weekend, but back to normal today, still trying to rest when I can.

Good luck for this avo xxx


----------



## Emma02

Frazoz - great news with positive tests, they will keep on being positive too!!

Djjim - try not to worry hunny, it could be quite normal! Try and put you pesseries up the back door instead, might help! Have you received an email to tell you what to do?

Fingers crossed xx


----------



## djjim22

Thanks Emma. They've been 'up the back door' since ET as I haven't been brave enough to put anything up the front. The things we end up talking about, haha! I'm trying to remain positive, I did get some pain low down on right hand side yesterday so could still be implantation bleeding. This wait is hell isn't it! Still waiting on a reply from clinic.xx


----------



## Emma02

Djjim - it is a horrid wait! Implantation can happen 1-4 days after ET, so could quite possibly be!! Is it just on wiping? I've had that before and ended up with a positive pregnancy!

It's so hard no to think so much about it, the 2WW is such trying time S that's all we think about x


----------



## Maygirl09

Djjim - could definitely be implantation bleeding especially if you had cramps yesterday, you've got 2 good blasts so a really good chance and I'm praying for a positive result for you!

Katemart - thanks, I'm still being strong - only 3 days left to go (might as well be 3 weeks though!)
Glad you're feeling better and the bleeding is lighter. When is your next lining scan?

Muddypaws - really good luck today   I would say just rest up afterwards, but keep your legs moving now and again for blood flow. Have a light dinner so you're not too bloated and your bodies no working hard on digesting food instead of looking after embie. (In no way is that scientific it's my own crazy logic!)
xx


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Hi Everyone, 

I hope you're all ok. 

Katemart, Noooo, I've still not tested! aaaaah! I'm so close I know I could now! 12dp5dt.

Frazoz , It's possibly 1% will power but mostly just blind fear! Really , really close to cracking though,  keep getting huge waves of anxiety whenever I think about test day. 

Spring Chicken, totally with you on the symptom spotting. My cold is in full flow now, adding extra symptom spotting to the mix!  bit dizzy, headachy, generally achy - sure it's from my flu/ cold, but obviously half of me wonders if it's anything else!

Maygirl,  Also with you on the googling! I think this is worse than yours though!  - I googled, 'can my dog sense if i'm pregnant?' Can't believe I'm sharing that, so embarrassing!  he's been acting really strangely with me, so obviously let's ask google if this is a sign! ha ! losing it! 

Janeylou, is all ok? that sounded a bit stressful over the weekend. Did you manage to get some progesterone, or was it all ok without?

Djjim, Try not to worry, I think it sound positive too! 

Hope all pregnant ladies are all doing well!


----------



## Bristol bluebird

oh Muddy Paws! it's your transfer day!?  I hope its all fine really well! x

Maygirl, your OTD day after mine, are you resisting or going to test early?


----------



## Frazoz

Spring Chicken - I'm so sorry to hear that you're feeling poorly especially now not very nice at all hopefully it's not giving you any negative thoughts as I'm sure there won't be any effect on your little embie. Just make sure that you are drinking lots of water so you won't get dehydrated.

Emma - I won't worry about clear discharge at all in fact I'd take it as a positive. I had no idea if mine was clear as I was on soooo most progestrone it's was just mucky white stuff!!

KateMart - I did a normal Clearblue test and it was positive at the same time as the digital.

I felt so much better when I started taking the tablets my anger issues were getting to the point where it was getting out of control.

Pleased to hear that you are starting to feel more like yourself.

Djjim - I wouldn't worry to much it could still be implanation as mine was pink first of all. Did the clinic get back to you? 

Muddy Paws - I would have a nice lunch, go for a nice walk but don't push it something gentle to keep the blood flow going. How did it go?

Well I ended up having a blood test today as I was so worried about the cramping last night I didn't sleep at all. Anyway they told me I'd need one today and another Wed, they were execting it to be around 100 and it came back at 341 which they said is great and I don't need to have one on Wed now.

I also have my scan booked for 9th March so I'm going to stop stressing now and im going to enjoy every moment!!

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Frazoz! That's such great news! so great to be able to relax now I bet! 

oh no! Spring chicken, missed that you were feeling sick! horrid for you! I hope you're ok .


----------



## djjim22

Thanks for the reassurance everybody. I'm sure I'm not the only one who goes between positive and negative. Bought some HPT's today, just to 'have in the house'. Clinic told me to up the progesterone and that should stop the bleeding but to give them a call if it continues. I don't know how people who bleed all through pregnancy cope! 

Frazoz - those sound like fab numbers! I bet it has really reassured you. Roll on 9th March.xx


----------



## Spring chicken

Frazoz, great news about your blood test!


----------



## Frazoz

- 6

Name              ET            HPT/POAS
Frazoz          04/02/15    16/02/15        
KateMart      06/03/15
Erin4            23/01/15
Max2012      Mar 15
Tabby_cat    29/01/15      10/02/15  
djjim22        13/02/15      24/02/15
Muddy paws  16/02/15
Amysparkle  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          09/02/15    20/02/15?
Little Rie        16/01/15
Summerbell  Apr/May
Ob7              19/01/15      02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      Apr 15
Ianaleena.    31/01/15    10/02/15    
Alotbsl.          27/01/15    06/02/15    
Flygirl.          22/01/15    01/02/15  
Baboushka    22/01/15    02/02/15  
Zoom360
Bump14
Spring chicken 11/02/15    25/02/15
Emma02        13/02/15    23/02/15
Bluebird          04/02/15    18/02/15
Maygirl09        10/02/15    19/02/15
Klmch.                            06/02/15
JayneyLou1    09/02/15    20/02/15??

So the people that are next to transfer:-

KateMart, Max, crystal, summerbell

Next to Test:-

bluebird, Kitkatd, JayneyLou1, Maygirl, , Spring Chicken, Djjim, Emma, Muddy Paws

Thank you Ladies - having a bit of nausea this evening so been eating prawn crackers.

I have to ask but if you'd ladies rather I kept my gob shut about all my pregnancy things I completely understand I don't want anyone feeling down about my posts or that it's being taken over.

I'll still do all the updates and answer any questions I can

Xx


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Hi Frazoz,  I'd love to keep hearing your pregnancy posts! I think it gives us hope! x


----------



## muddy paws

Hi ladies,

So I finally get to say that I am PUPO!! How exciting!! Transfer went well, took a while as my bladder was too full and had to go and part empty it so they could get catheter in... But after that it all seemed to go smoothly and I now have one 3AB day 5 blastocyst onboard! Am all set for 2 weeks of taking it easy and symptom spotting  OTD is 3/3/15

Hope all is well with you all
Xxx


----------



## djjim22

Definitely not Frazoz, as bluebird says it gives others hope and I'm sure I speak for everyone that we are over the moon with all the BFP's.

Congrats on being PUPO muddypaws, welcome to the next round of waiting!xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Lol bluebird that is crazy, and yet I'm totally there with you. I have to remember to delete my search history before Dh sees it and has me committed!!

So far resisted the urge to test early, almost did today. I cried at work because the printer got jammed (ridiculous!) and just need to know if it's all worth it! But gonna wait til Thursday.
My OTD is 10dp5dt , how come yours is longer?

Frazoz that's great about your blood test result! Congrats 

Muddypaws hope today went well.
Xx


----------



## Spring chicken

Hi Frazoz 
Keep it coming. You have been, and are, here for us, and we are here for you


----------



## flygirl001

Hi ladies, wow so much to catch up on......
Congrats on your PUPO Muddypaws. Welcome to crazyland! 

Frazoz, great blood results  any extra reassurance is welcome isn't it! 

Djjim- I wouldn't worry at all, in fact I'm sure that increased discharge is a pregnancy symptom 

Maygirl & Bristol bluebird, I love the google obsessions......I've been known to google dome pretty weird things too! 

Good luck to the next testers 

I'm ok, symptom watching my non existent symptoms! However I did get another poas today (had to check!) I think I'm going to go ahead and book my scan this week, my nurse seems to have gone AWOL! 

xx


----------



## Maygirl09

My post was delayed uploading don't know why! Muddypaws glad it went well today, congrats on being pupo 

Frazoz I agree with the girls, love hearing your pregnancy updates. It's weird how close I feel to the ladies on here as I don't know any of you, and I want it to work for you all as much as I do for myself!

Reading about someone else's good news makes me feel happier. 

Flygirl - hope you can get your scan booked in soon  
Xxx


----------



## Emmylou80

Hi ladies

Can I join you please? I started down reg for FET on Wednesday. We had our first ICSI cycle Aug/Sep last year, which ended in mc. It has been a very long wait to start again! Last time during down reg I had bad headaches from the day after my first buserelin injection until a couple of days into the Gonal f injections, but I haven't had any headaches this time. I thought this time it would be less stressful as I would know exactly what to expect, but the lack of headaches is stressing me out cos I'm worrying now that it isn't working! Has anyone else had a different reaction to buserelin 2nd time round? 

Xx


----------



## flygirl001

Hi Emmylou, welcome, you'll find this thread really supportive and at times lighthearted too . Sorry to read about your mmc. I can't help you re down reg but I would embrace the lack of headaches  good luck xx


----------



## Jayneylou1

Hi ladies....what a day! I rang around about 10 chemists in central london after ringing clinic and they said that they couldn't let me miss 2doses eek that scared me so eventually found a chemist that had the pesseries in and would accept a fax from clinic. I then raced down in a taxi to pick them up and did the pesseries in baker st tube station loos next door! Bloody hell I do like to make things difficult for myself! I only ended up missing one dose so minimal damage I think. Now at home and safely tucked up in bed and taking it easy all this week.

Love this thread it's really positive and all you ladies seem lovely. Thank you for the support x


----------



## flygirl001

Phew Jaynelou! Good skills though


----------



## Emmylou80

Thanks flygirl! I was dreading the headaches, but now I haven't got them I wonder why. I hope it isn't a bad sign. Xx


----------



## Spring chicken

Danger..danger...I think the madness has seriously began. Have started to google "no symptoms gone on to bfp", "no sore boobs and bfp", etc, etc. Went through this all other times and swore at the start of treatments I would not google like that again, yet here I am. 

You read many takes tests when they are 6dpt5dt and get positives, and they have had all sorts of symtoms leading up to their positives. And here I am feeling nothing. Hubby says I didn't have symptoms last when it was a bfp, but I thought my boobs got bigger (he should remember as he is the one who got boob flashed each evening to see if there was a difference...ha..ha...an important job for the man )

Did have a really strange dream in the night that was probably started by reading about Kayne West's clothes collection that looks like underwear. Thought I would share it to give you all a good laugh....or a confirmation I am goung mad  . I dreamed I was walking with Kayne West and it started to rain so on top of the carpark at the shopping centre he took of his pants and skated bare feet and naked (from the waist down)  on the water puddles. And not only that....turned out he had female genitalia!!!!!  Boy did I laugh when I woke up. Had also read how his father in law (can't remember his name ) was going to have a sex change, and that probably influenced the dream.

So weird dreams....check.  ha..ha...Dodn't quite think that is what they meant. But I thought I would share my weird world with you all and maybe give you a laugh incase you are going as mad as me in this 2ww.


----------



## djjim22

That made me chuckle SpringChicken! Have you googled 'weird dreams gone onto BFP' Then we may officially count you as crazy!xx


----------



## Spring chicken

How are you going djjim22?


----------



## djjim22

This whole waiting has got the better of me! Stressed today so your story did cheer me up a bit. Still bleeding, although it is only when I wipe so trying to convince myself it's probably nothing to worry about but that's easier said than done. Clinic said to increase cyclogest yesterday and that should stop it but it hasn't so rang them back this morning to see if it should have stopped by now. The nurse said it should be fine but she's going to speak to the doctor and ring me back. Hope you are well also.xx


----------



## Crystal Lil

Congratulations Frazoz, Tabby cat, Ianaleena, Alotbsl, Flygirl and Baboushka! WOW! 6 BFPs! Nice work, ladies. 

So - AF arrived today after a perfect 28 day cycle. UN-heard of. About 3 or so weeks ago, I was lambasting the poor nurses at my clinic for assuming that everyone has perfect 4 week cycles, when mine are usually somewhere between 45 - 100 days long. Maybe all the IVF hormones have re-set my cycle clock? Who knows. 

Anyway, it means I start DR again tomorrow. Hopefully have a baseline scan in about 2 weeks, then start on oestrogen patches and ET towards the end of March/beginning April (assuming the patches work to thicken the lining this time). I have been using my down time to improve my health. Eating way more fruit and veg and I've started a couch to 5K running programme. Feeling good. I was so stressed, depressed and irritable last FET cycle. Fingers crossed I'm less so this time. 

Good luck to everyone who's waiting for ET and to everyone who's waiting to POAS.
Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## Maygirl09

OMG Springchicken I've had the same thing (not Kanye West though that really made me laugh!) But I dreamt that my Dad started to wear women's clothes and my Mum was totally fine with it, but I wanted to take him to the Doctor cos I thought that he'd lost it!
When I told my mum she said it must be because of the story about Bruce Jenner having a sex change - how funny hahaha!

Maybe it's psychologically about thinking of the gender of a baby? Not sure, wish I understood my crazy dreams!

Djjim - sorry you're still bleeding lovely, though it doesn't sound like a lot so it could be a good sign. One week today and it's OTD! Will you test early?

Welcome Emmylou 

How's everyone else today?
x


----------



## djjim22

Loving the funny stories this morning!

Thanks Maygirl! Only two more days to go for you! Well done for not testing early! I can't see me not testing early (in fact I did bizarrely do one yesterday afternoon knowing full well it was waaay to early and would be negative) but hoping to hold out and maybe test on Friday as I'm back to work on Saturday.

Crystal Lil - Congrats on AF arriving! Fingers crossed you get a lovely thick lining this time.

Clinic have just phoned me back and said not to worry, it could just be down to the increased blood flow. At least I know I'm doing all I can to keep these embryos where they should be.xx


----------



## Emma02

Morning! I've enjoyed reading your funny stories too! 

Djjim - we really need to hold out as long as possible to test! I was so desperate to yesterday, like you, but knew that it wouldn't be worth it! I want to test again today as I had really bad stomach cramps last night and sore breasts, but like AF is on its way! I know I'm being irrational and paranoid, but it's on my mind!! I am going to try my hardest to wait to Friday, and even that's too early!!  

At my parents for a few days, but haven't told them as yet until we know, so good day to you all!

Xxx


----------



## Maygirl09

Djjim - I think you're right it's too early to be detected yet. To be honest think I would have tested too by now if I had one in the house, but purposely not buying one until tomorrow. Also, I'm at my parents for dinner tomorrow and I want it to just be me and DH when we do the test and keep it for ourselves for a little bit, either way I will only want to be with him when I find out!
It's good that the clinic are not worried too, are you taking baby aspirin too as I think that increases blood flow?

Emma - good luck, hope you can hold on 
xx


----------



## Spring chicken

Djjim this could absolutely be a good sign. Many have this kind of implantation bleeding. Any other signs? How many pessaries are you know using?

I think I will test in the weekend. I dodn't want to test too many days before the OTD otherwise if it is negative I have to go days of taking medication for no reason. 

Maygirl09...very funny we had the same type of dream.


My tummy bug is better, but it and the nausea gave me a bit of heartburn yesterday. This is also a side effect of the progesterone /utrogestan.


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Djjim don't worry about the bleeding. It's too early to be AF, so must be implantation or progesterone. Has it stopped now? Maybe try putting the pessaries up the front as I heard they are actually better absorbed that way.  But put away the POAS! It's way too early for that.

Muddypaws congrats on being PUPO! 

Spring chicken your Kanye dream cracked me up  

Maygirl when are you going to test?

Crystal Lil glad AF is here and you had a text book cycle. It's so strange how our bodies behave isn't it?

Frazoz hope you are ok and enjoying your BFP! Your HCG number is great and please do keep updating us, it's great to know this can work and all be worth it.  

Hi to everyone else and good luck to anyone whose test date is coming. Just to say, the AF pains are a good sign. I had them when I got my BFP (albeit a chemical in the end) and others had the same. Keep positive  

I woke up with a headache today, which is the side effect I expected from the oestrogen  . I did have acupuncture yesterday and didn't drink that much though so perhaps that didn't help. Went into Pret and got a cup of hot milk instead of coffee earlier: I think they think I am crazy. Oh well.

xx


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Maygirl, no idea why my clinic said to wait whole 2weeks! very frustrating! didn't even think to question it at the time .  Not long now for you either! aaah! are you ok?

Spring Chicken, What a great start to the day!  Your dream was hysterical and you too Maygirl! Love that we're all   together!

Welcome Emylou80!
Chrystal lil, that's all good news, will keep my fingers crossed for you.

x


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Muddy Paws! sorry forgot to say Congratulations on being PUPO ! hurray! x


----------



## Lilypink

Hi ladies can I join in?
I had my scan yesterday lining ready to go! 
Start steriods clexane & gestone Friday ready for double blast FET next weds ... Third time lucky for me 🍀 x


----------



## Maygirl09

Glad your tummy bug is better Springchicken. I read that HPT can read a result 9-10dp5dt, so you'll be fine to test at the weekend - I have everything crossed for you! 

Katemart, good to know that AF signs can be BFP, I'm still getting them daily. I'm going to do HPT Thursday am (10dp5dt) and then have a blood test booked at the clinic at 9 so should know for definite in the afternoon!  
How are you finding acupuncture? I thought about doing that but trying to be sneaky about time off work as it is!

I'm doing OK thanks Bluebird, been emotional and feel really crappy but I gather that's normal for 2ww!
How are you? Are you still anxious about testing? Will you wait until OTD?

Chrystal Lil - good luck for your 5k run - when is it? Well done on getting healthy, I think it makes a big difference to how you feel and your frame of mind. All the best for your coming treatment!

How are you feeling Muddypaws?

Welcome Lilypink - good luck for next Weds  
xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Hi ladies, I'm a bit panicky. Started spotting today which on its own not too bad but the cramps have really got bad! The pain is so sharp and stabbing on both sides, but mostly left.

I don't think it's implantation cramps, it's been days and think its too bad for that  anyone else had this?


----------



## Spring chicken

Maygirl09 I have heard that implantation pains can be sharp. So it could be that.


----------



## Spring chicken

Well we all have them (maybe), and mine is today. The day we have a terrible feeling it hasn't worked. I dodn't feel different. Doubts are entering...correction....have entered my mind. I'm sure it hasn't worked. No symptoms...no cramping...no implantation bleed (and boy have I been looking), no sweating, no metalic taste, no blood vessels on boobs, and no itchy or sore boobs....just normal me. 

Have visualized each day what is happening. ..been positive...doing the right things, but today is my down in the dumps day. And I feel sad it hasn't worked.

Sorry for my depressing words....if anyone can understand me it is you ladies.

Hope you all are well and you are far from your down in the dumps day.

Hugs


----------



## Emma02

Morning ladies, hope you're all ok?

May girl - it really could be implantation bleeding, Stomach cramps too. The other night my pains woke me! 

Spring chicken - you're right, we all have these days, most days in our 2WW, and after! I guess none of us know what's happening until our OTD!! Any pains we get are similar to AF pains, so even that isn't reassuring! With my last positive pregnancy I didn't really have any signs, so trying to read my body is proving to be pretty difficult!!

On a positive note, we are all one step closer to testing and for the time being we are PUPO!!

Baby dust to you all xxxx


----------



## Emma02

May girl - is it your OTD tomorrow? And have you been good and not tested yet? Xx


----------



## flygirl001

Djjim, I hope the bleeding has stopped now. I'm glad that your clinic have reassured you  

Spring Chicken, find that PMA pronto! Don't worry about lack of symptoms it doesn't mean anything!! I'm now 6w pregnant and I still have no symptoms!! Everyone's different and every pregnancy is different and all the drugs we're on mask or cause symptoms too!! Please don't worry 

I hope everyone else is hanging in there x x


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Maygirl, Try not to worry! I had that, actually still really painful cramping and i've just had a BFP! 

I cracked and tested last night, so almost almost made it to OTD 

In absolute shock, never thought I would see that! So so happy! 

Spring Chicken , as Flygirl said, no symptoms are also fine! it doesn't mean anything! keep a PMA, I'm sure you'll be fine! 

I hope you're all ok today x


----------



## Spring chicken

Congratulations Bluebird! Fantastic news! Are you having a blood test as well ti check hcg levels?


----------



## flygirl001

Yippeeeeeee Bluebird  congratulations


----------



## Emma02

Congrats bluebird!! Lovely news!!

How're you feeling now djjim? Hope the bleeding has subsided xx


----------



## baboushka24

Hi ladies

First of all congrats to all the bfp!! 

Unfortunately it is not good news for me and i am miscarrying feeling a bit numb but i knew something wasn't right . I hope the worst is over, going to epu tomorrow to get blood test and scan. The dr was concerned yesterday as my hcg was too high for a miscarriage at 16000. Any of you ladies experienced that?


----------



## KateMart

Oh Baboushka I am so sorry, that's awful news.   If your HCG is so high what makes them say you are miscarrying? Is it just the bleeding? Lots of people bleed with twins for example. I'm sure it isn't it but the only other thing I have heard of with high HCG that isn't ok is ectopic - but I'm sure they would have said if they thought it was that. Hope you are ok. 

Bluebird, I am so glad to hear about your BFP, great news  

Spring Chicken, try and stay positive, it really does help. Are you doing visualisations like Zita West etc? It can help focus your mind and get rid of the pesky negative thoughts!

Maygirl, yes lots of people have the AF pains, hang in there. I find acupuncture really helped me get through my fresh cycle, physically and mentally. There is lots of evidence to say it helps support IVF. When I had a break from it after my MC my cycles were all over the place!

Hi Lilypink, we met on the Feb/March thread! I think you are slightly ahead of me as I am ending week one of oestrogen.

Djjim has the bleeding stopped?

I still have an awful headache. The oestrogen isn't agreeing with me at all!

Hope everyone else is ok. Good luck to any testers and hang in there 2wwers! xx


----------



## baboushka24

Katemart: i only had 1 blastocyst put back and i bled so much yesterday and my cervix was open so even though didn't get a scan the dr was positive i miscarried, i also had terrible cramping yesterday. I really hope it's not ectopic i can't face any more bad news


----------



## flygirl001

Oh baboushka noooooo  I hope by some miracle everything's still ok in there. Big hugs hon. I'm so so sorry xx


----------



## KateMart

Babouska, I'm sure they would have told you if they suspected ectopic. The EPU should be able to give you more answers as a scan will tell them much more than a blood test.

I'm sorry this is happening to you  

xx


----------



## baboushka24

Thanks flygirl, i am devastated but at the same time feeling so thankful and lucky to already have my little boy, need to stay positive


----------



## Emma02

Oh babushka, I'm really sorry to hear your sad news! I hope that there is some miracle in that you have just had a bleed, but everything is ok!  Sending lots of hugs your way xx


----------



## baboushka24

Thanks emma and katemart


----------



## Jayneylou1

Sending u lots of hugs baboushka24.  This ivf can have u on top of the world or absolutely devastated.  Look after yourself.

I've gone off meat and feel sick on and off but like we all keep saying could be the meds arrrrgggg!  Dreading otd. 

Baby dust and the very best of luck to all xxx


----------



## Spring chicken

Baboushka24 I dodn't want to give you false hope, but wanted to share my own story. I had a really big bleed like you had, and the gyno said the same thing to me, that he thought it was a miscarrige. But 2 days later on the scan, there was the embryo.

They couldn't explain the big bleed, and couldn't explain why it looked like a miscarrige but wasn't. But the fact remains that my little embryo was there and survived. 

As I said, I dodn't want to give you false hope, but it can still be okay, even with a really big bleed.

Big hugs from me


----------



## baboushka24

Oh thanks spring chicken, not going to lie , i am still hoping for a miracle but deep down i know the dr said my cervix was open so i don't think i stand a chance and i also passed a lot  of clots and stuff.

I appreciate your support ladies as always


----------



## djjim22

Emma - how're you? Have you given in to testing or are you still being strong? The bleeding has now stopped, thank god.xx

Maygirl - What about you? Are you still holding out for OTD? Roll on tomorrow. Hope your pains/cramps aren't too bad and the spotting has stopped. Initially the pains I had on sunday/monday were very sharp stabbing pains.

Spring chicken - I have no other symptoms at all. Bleeding thankfully stopped yesterday, still having some very mild cramps but nothing terrible. I'm on pessaries three times a day now. Glad to hear your tummy bug is better. Hope you are feeling a bit better than you were this morning. I woke up today and really didn't want to get out of bed, but I forced myself to a feel better for it. I think this whole wait just consumes every part of us so I'm sure it's only natural to have down days.

Katemart - how are the headaches? hope they have eased up.

Lilypink - welcome to our thread.

Flygirl - can't believe you are 6 weeks already! When is your scan?

Bluebird - congratulations, that's fantastic news!

Babouska - so sorry to hear that. Thinking of you.xxx


----------



## Maygirl09

Baboushka, I'm so sorry honey how devastating, have you got someone looking after you? Sounds so awful and I really feel for you.
I am also still hoping for a miracle for you. 
Lots of hugs.  
Xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Thanks Springchicken - sorry you're having a down day. I feel the same today and it's awful! But it's not over yet so we have to keep hoping.

Emma/ Djjim yes OTD is tomorrow and still waiting to test. I'm not sure if I'm looking forward to it or not. Bleeding has got worse today and so have the cramps
My stomach muscles are so tight I can't sit up straight - don't know wtf is going on!

Bluebird - Hoorah! That's such good news congratulations and thanks  

Thanks Katemart  
xx


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Thanks Everyone.

Baboushka, keeping everything crossed and thinking of you. I really hope it'll all be ok. It's so tough. 

Good Luck with test tomorrow Maygirl. Everything crossed for you too x


----------



## muddy paws

Baboushka- I'm so so sorry to hear that   I hope that it is just a big bleed and your embie is still there. xxxx


----------



## Emma02

Morning ladies, hope you're all well?

Babushka - hope you're ok and the bleeding has calmed down. X

DJim - hope you're ok and pleased that the spotting has stopped! Defo sounded like implantation! We are one day closer to OTD! Haven't tested yet, but have a test at the ready. Gonna probably do a cheeky test tomorrow, what about you?

Maygirl - good luck for today hunny, sending you lots of luck and baby dust your way. Xxx


----------



## Emma02

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone, just trying to get sorted for the day xx


----------



## baboushka24

Thanks Emma02, bleeding still heavy but got appt at the EPU this morning , i just want to check that the miscarriage is happening the right way and that hcg levels are going down. 

Good luck for today maygirl xx


----------



## djjim22

Emma - I will definitely be doing a cheeky test tomorrow! Hope you're well. Have you had any symptoms?

Baboushka - Thinking of you today. Let us know how you get on.xxx

Maygirl - Good luck for testing!xx


----------



## Emma02

I've had constant stomach cramps and sore boobs!! So hard to tell as they are so similar to AF appearing. Hoping they are positive signs!! If we test tomorrow, then we are only a few days early testing (this is me justifying testing early).xx


----------



## djjim22

I honestly would have done one this morning if I had one. I'm debating whether I feel a bit sick this morning - I'm desperately searching for something! Cramps have stopped so hoping that was implantation. 

Hope everyone else is well.xx


----------



## KateMart

Baboushka, best of luck at the EPU today, hope it goes ok. xx

Good luck for your test Maygirl!

Djjim and Emma, exciting that you are testing tomorrow   keep us updated.

Hope everyone else is well. My headache is much better today which is a relief!
x


----------



## Maygirl09

Hi ladies - I'm really shocked to say I got faint BFP this morning and clinic called to say it's positive and my hcg is 295 - is that above normal?
Thank you all for your well wishes and support 

Xxx


----------



## Maygirl09

Baboushka - sorry honey, hope today goes OK thinking of you.

Xx


----------



## KateMart

Big congrats Maygirl!  

Your HCG sounds about normal to me! What test did you use? Weird that it was faint when your HCG is nice and high xx


----------



## flygirl001

Congratulations Maygirl that's brilliant news. Your bloods are perfect  you're cooking one  xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Thanks Katemart - it was a clearblue test about 5am! I wasn't sure what to think so I'm relieved that the blood test confirmed it. I was in such shock forgot to ask if that level was normal so thanks hun!

Thanks flygirl 
How are you girls?
Xx


----------



## baboushka24

Congrats maygirl, amazing news

My appt went well, just waiting for blood test results, they think i've had a complete miscarriage , which was the best outcome possible at this stage. Just want to move on now tbh. I am counting my blessings


----------



## KateMart

Maygirl, those clear blues are rubbish! I think they are supposed to show above 50 so line should have been nice an dark. Anyway, so pleased for you. 

All good here, headache is much better and upping my oestrogen from 4mg per day to 6mg tomorrow. Is that what everyone else was on? My protocol is weird, no scans til next week so two weeks before checking tHe lining!

Baboushka I am so sorry about your MC. You must be relieved that it is at least out the way so you can move on.  All the same, it's horrible though and I really feel for you xx


----------



## baboushka24

Thank you katemart, trying hard to stay positive , not sure what to do next


----------



## KateMart

Baboushka it's pretty much impossible to think about what to do next at this stage, don't put pressure on yourselves to decide. The best thing we did after my MC was to take a break away for a few days, DH and I, and just have nice meals and time together without thinking about IVF. Maybe take a holiday with DH and your little one? Just giving yourself the time to breathe and take it all in. The emotions are all so intense and you need to allow yourself to come to terms with it all. 

Xxx


----------



## djjim22

Maygirl - congratulations! Can't believe you managed to hold out until OTD mind, well done.

Katemart - so happy to hear you headache has eased. As for the oestrogen I think I must be on 8mg per day and have been since the beginning. It seems that every clinic does things differently though.

Baboushka - so sorry to hear about your miscarriage. Sending big hugs.xxx

Frazoz - where are you? Hope everything is ok.


----------



## Maygirl09

Sorry Baboushka must be so tough, I agree with Katemart take some time with your family and take care of yourself.  

Katemart, that does seem like a long wait. I've been on 8mg oestrogen daily, but maybe that's because it was a short protocol?

Thanks Djjim 

Xx


----------



## Emma02

Really sorry baboushka on your sad news!  I hope you can enjoy time with your family and recover! It's such a devastating time, but sending lots of hugs your way xxx

Maygirl - massive congratulations to you, excellent news and well done for holding out!! Xx

Djjim - we are getting a little closer to doing our cheeky test tomorrow! Just hope DH is in agreement too!!! 

Xxx


----------



## Spring chicken

Baboushka: so sorry. Sending you a big hug. 

Maygirl: congratulations! 

Djjim amd Emma: good luck for your testing tomorrow. 

Katemart: I was on 6 mg and had only 1 scan done about 7 days before FET.

As for me....trying not to think about symptoms or no symptoms...


----------



## Frazoz

Good Evening Ladies I didn't realise how long it had been since my last post until I had to go back 7 pages....apologies!!

Muddy Paws - congrats how are you feeling? Don't know how you managed to empty some of your bladder you must have strong pelvic muscles!! 

Flygirl - have you managed to book your scan yet? You must be nearly 8 wks? 

Emmylou80 - welcome to the thread!! The ladies are lovely. Sorry to hear about your m/c. Any idea when ET will be yet? 

Jayneylou1 - you poor thing I know how you feel apart from the baker St tube loo luckily I get to do all of mine at home.  It's good that you only missed one though and obviously the clinic are worried so I'm sure everything will be fine.

Spring chicken - your post cracked me up about googling stuff I do exactly the same drives my DH mad. I'm also having vivid dreams every night, they range from work colleagues having sex in the same room as me to men trying to get into my house....flipping weird!!

Your heartburn could be symptoms you know - I had that on the day embie implanted!!

Crystal - it's great to hear you are now back in the FET madness you must be chuffed!!

KateMart - I can't stand having a headache I was lucky and didn't really get any but I was on water/milk overload the clinic even told me to cut back I was drinking that much...Oops

I'm on 6mg a day hopefully the headaches don't get any worse with the increase.

Lilypink - Welcome to the thread I hope it is third time lucky for you FC 

djjim - pleased to hear that the bleeding is actually a good nice but non the less still scary, bless you.

I'm here  sorry   good luck tomorrow

Bluebird - Congratulations!!! what did the clinic say when is your scan?

Baboushka- I'm abs devastated to read your news I can't imagine what you've been through but I'm thinking of you and sending you a million hugs. I think some time away would do you all the world of good xx

Maygirl - Congratulations!!! How many dpt are you today? I was 12 with 5 day blast and mine was 341 so pretty close to mine.

Emma - good luck tomorrow!!

I had a few days off work (annual leave) and because of that now really busy. I'm knackered, hungry and gasy and my boobs kill me, can't wait for scan and midwife appointment now but time is definitely slowing down, will be 5wks tomorrow.

Had a bit of a nightmare with meds decided to get them from sainsburys as the cyclogest were £12.50 cheaper per pack and I needed 14 anyway asked them how long they take to come in trying to get all prepared, they said they could dispense if in stock on the same day and that was that. Anyway couldn't get a Doctors appointment until yesterday has it had to be a GP as the clinic said they couldn't do it. My DH decided to get them as I was claiming about having to where my pjs as my jeans were uncomfortable. So he goes to Sainsburys where he's told they don't have any and they won't get any until Mon!! Wouldn't  be an issue but I ran out this morning, so he drives to two other clinics and they don't have any, he ends up the other side of town and they actually had some in stock...phew for me as I don't him I didn't run out till Friday  . 

So basically my poor DH spent about 1hr 30 mins driving round basingstoke for my lovely pessaries to then get home and get 'us' dinner!!

I will add everyone and there good news this evening as I have to go do some work now....boo

Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## Spring chicken

Hi Frazoz
Great to hear you are doing well. And smiled to think of your hubby driving all around town.


----------



## Maygirl09

That does sound like a nightmare Frazoz, you're hubby is a star though bless him!

Sorry you're so exhausted, your job sounds very stressful!

I'm 10dp5dt so just a couple of days behind you. Did you go to your GP for the additional blood tests or your clinic?

Hope you managed to get your work done!
Xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Also I'm still having quite bad cramps both sides, the clinic said not to worry but I am! Should I still be feeling these pains? Xx


----------



## Frazoz

Maygirl - I'm actually 15dpt today I was 12dpt Monday and I had it done by my clinic.

I got some of it done but there is always more to do at least it's Friday tomorrow so get two days off.

Are you just doing a HPT or blood test or hoping to do both

Mine was just on one side but I've read people can get it on both sides

xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Thanks Frazoz, oh yeah sorry, that's gone quick!

I was hoping to have another hcg blood test in a week or so to compare but I don't think my clinic will do it.

Roll on the weekend!
Xx


----------



## Frazoz

- 8

Name              ET            HPT/POAS
Frazoz          04/02/15    16/02/15        
KateMart      06/03/15
Erin4            23/01/15
Max2012      Mar 15
Tabby_cat    29/01/15      10/02/15  
djjim22        13/02/15      24/02/15
Muddy paws  16/02/15    28/02/15?
Amysparkle  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          09/02/15    20/02/15?
Little Rie        16/01/15
Summerbell  Apr/May
Ob7              19/01/15      02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      Mar/Apr 15
Ianaleena.    31/01/15    10/02/15    
Alotbsl.          27/01/15    06/02/15    
Flygirl.          22/01/15    01/02/15  
Baboushka    22/01/15    02/02/15    
Zoom360
Bump14
Spring chicken 11/02/15    25/02/15
Emma02        13/02/15    23/02/15
Bluebird          04/02/15    18/02/15  
Maygirl09        10/02/15    19/02/15  
Klmch.                            06/02/15  
JayneyLou1    09/02/15    20/02/15??
Emmylou80    Feb/Mar

So the people that are next to transfer:-

KateMart, Max, crystal, summerbell, Emmylou80

Next to Test:-
Kitkatd, JayneyLou1, Spring Chicken, Djjim, Emma, Muddy Paws


----------



## djjim22

Hope everyone is well today!

So I've done a total of four HPT's (yes I'm clearly a POAS addict now!). The first three were very very very faint lines and I wasn't convinced they were real so rushed to Superdrug to get some of their own brand tests as they're meant to be very sensitive. Did that test about 15 mins ago and it's a definite faint positive. I have a BFP! But rather than feeling over the moon, I just feel petrified it's going to disappear, getting AF pains on and off most of the time and convinced AF is still going to arrive. Hopefully when I test on Tuesday which is OTD then it will be 'official' and I may feel a bit more excited. I'm sure this is just me protecting myself from the worst happening (something I always do in life!). Did any of you feel more petrified than excited when you got your BFP (especially testing before OTD)?xx

Emma - did you test this morning? Hope you also got good news.xx


----------



## Emma02

massive congratulations to djjim - excellent news, just need to wait til Tuesday for OTD to make it official!! 

Well I tested too with a Clearblue and also had a positive!! I am like you tho, can't really take it in!! I'm having lots of cramping and so scared to actually believe it! Roll on Monday when I officially take my test and let the clinic know!!

Big smiles to djjim xxx


----------



## Maygirl09

Wow! Congratulations Emma and Djjim! Excellent news  Are you having a blood test too - it's early for HPT I think, mine was still faint this morning.

I feel the same way though, I was excited but at the same time still really worried. I've had bad AF pains on and off but the clinic assured me it's normal and after a lot of googling found it happens in a lot of pregnancies.
It's also a side effect of progesterone so try not to worry.
Im really happy for you both 


Xx


----------



## Emma02

Thank you Maygirl! You're right it is early to test! I want be having a blood test, they just gave me a HPT test and thn you call them on OTD to give them the outcome and they call you to let you know your scan date at 6 weeks!! 

It's almost good to hear other people having stomach cramp, quite reassuring were not alone!  When did you have your FET? I only have to wait 10 days this time before testing xx


----------



## KateMart

Yay Djjim and Emma! Fab news    

I wouldn't worry about the line being faint Djjim, you are only 7 days past transfer so very early to get a line at all. So yay  

Frazoz sorry to hear about the cyclogest nightmare. Bless your DH! 

I feel like I am going crazy. I've been having a bit of a washing frenzy this week and discovered this morning that I've been washing our clothes, sheets etc in floor cleaner! I had bought some new laundry liquid and the bottles are very similar. Trust me to use the wrong one. So everything smells really funny and having to weed out all the dodgy clothes and put them back in the wash  .

I'm sure the drugs are sending me mad! Feel quite sick too but at least the headaches have gone.

Hope everyone is doing ok x


----------



## Maygirl09

That's good that you're getting a positive before your OTD - it's a really good but scary feeling isn't it?! 

My FET was 10th so I had 10 days too.

It's brilliant news 

Katemart - bless you! I'm sure the drugs are doing funny things to us. I put the milk in the cupboard under the sink instead of the fridge the other day!
Xx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Maygirl for making me feel a bit less of a crazy lady!

In other news, any coffee lovers who are looking for alternatives - I have just ordered some chicory root which apparently you can blend with milk and heat up to make a latte! It's really good for you too. Quite excited to try it.

xx


----------



## djjim22

Ah congrats Emma! Fab news! It's hard to believe isn't it. Especially with no symptoms but it's still early days! So happy for you.xx

Maygirl - glad to hear the clinic have reassured you. It must be normal as most of us are getting these pains but we always think the worst don't we. Do you have a date for your scan yet? I don't get a blood test either, just HPT then ring the clinic with result. Presume they will give me a date for scan at 6-7 weeks then.

KateMart - that made me laugh! Hope the floor cleaner hasn't damaged any of your laundry! This medication must make us loopy, glad to hear the headaches have gone.xx


----------



## Spring chicken

Congratulations on your positives. Am so happy for you. 

Feel like I have ruined the positive wave that everyone else but me has had...but it is a neagative for med 9dpt5dt and a negative test this afternoon.  Will test again in the weekend in the morning, but do not have any hope.


----------



## Emma02

I'm sorry spring chicken! When is your OTD? We really shouldn't test early as that might not mean anything!! With my previous FET I tested 8dp6dt and had a negative, which in turn went to be a positive!! Don't gove up hope just yet xxxx


----------



## djjim22

Ah spring chicken - I agree with Emma, it is still early, I've googled everything to within an inch of its life and only 87% of pregnant people test positive 9dp5dt so you may be in the 13% of people who still have to wait a little longer. You're not out of the game yet! I've got everything crossed for you.xx


----------



## KateMart

Oh Spring chicken I'm sorry to hear that 

I agree with the others though, there is astill a chance. It depends on so much: which test where you using? As if your HCG is above 5 you are pregnant but some tests don't pick up anything less than 50!

Also I have heard frosties sometimes take later to 'wake up' and implannation can be later so wouldn't show on a HPT xx


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Hi Everyone,

Baboushka, I'm really,  really sorry to hear about your MC. I feel for you and hope that you are doing ok.

Maygirl! Yeah! congratulations! such brilliant news! 

Frazoz, My scan is booked for the 10th March, when is yours again? are you ok? Sounds like you has a meds nightmare! Glad your husband sorted it though! What a star! 

Djjim, Congratulations! wow! another positive! so great! Totally with you though on being petrified, still not sunk in for me yet. Obviously i'm thrilled, but it's been such a long time coming, i'm almost stumped by the news and it doesn't seem real yet. Maybe at the first scan i'll believe it!

Emma, Yeah! Congratulations!!!!!! Great news!

Kate mart, Love your washing story, totally something I would do too! Sorry to hear you're feeling sick, hope that passes soon .

Spring Chicken,  It's not over for you, still early . Try and keep some hope for the weekend. I've got everything crossed for you.

x


----------



## Maygirl09

Djjim - my scan is on 17th March, was almost the 12th but then she said they were full that day! Can't believe have to wait an extra 5 days on top of the 3 weeks!

Thanks Bluebird - how are you feeling?

Springchicken - I know it must be hard but try and keep hope. After a couple more days you could still get a positive - got everything crossed for you! 

Xx


----------



## baboushka24

Congrats for bfp emma and ddjjm

Springchicken: stay positive, i tested on 10dpo with my son and only got the faintest of line, it probably wouldn't have shown at 9dpo... i really hope it turns out to be positive 

Afm, went back to work today and it was good to keep busy, had a wobble when epu told me my hcg levels were now extremely low. I know it's silly but i really feel "not pregnant" ... Sore boobs have nearly gone ...and i'll miss them !!

Onwards and upwards as they say

Xx


----------



## Frazoz

- 10

Name              ET            HPT/POAS
Frazoz          04/02/15    16/02/15  
KateMart      06/03/15
Erin4            23/01/15
Max2012      Mar 15
Tabby_cat    29/01/15      10/02/15  
djjim22        13/02/15      24/02/15  
Muddy paws  16/02/15    01/03/15
Amysparkle  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          09/02/15    20/02/15?
Little Rie        16/01/15
Summerbell  Apr/May
Ob7              19/01/15      02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      Mar/Apr 15
Ianaleena.    31/01/15    10/02/15    
Alotbsl.          27/01/15    06/02/15    
Flygirl.          22/01/15    01/02/15  
Baboushka    22/01/15    02/02/15    
Zoom360
Bump14
Spring chicken 11/02/15    25/02/15
Emma02        13/02/15    23/02/15  
Bluebird          04/02/15    18/02/15  
Maygirl09        10/02/15    19/02/15  
Klmch.                            06/02/15  
JayneyLou1    09/02/15    20/02/15??
Emmylou80    Feb/Mar

So the people that are next to transfer:-

KateMart, Max, crystal, summerbell, Emmylou80

Next to Test:-
Kitkatd, JayneyLou1, Spring Chicken, Muddy Paws


----------



## Frazoz

Congratulations Djjim and Emma so how many days pt were you both? I'd like to tell you that it gets easier now but it doesn't!! You'll still be constantly on knicker watch and symptom spotting just in case the HPT and the blood test were wrong and just because you don't actually get to see anything till your 7 wks which is driving me loopy....you will however, will able to order your DH around, eat mostly anything you want apart from all the things you definitely can't have and talk to your 'baby' about Daddy better start getting used to the idea that he won't have much longer then he'll need to stop.......(you can fill in the blanks) try and enjoy the moment as best you can though and like me end up doing a test every week....JIT  

KateMart - excellent post I have to say I did Lol when I read it so what have you been cleaning the floors with?

Spring Chicken - 9 days does seem early and I wouldn't have tested myself if I hadn't had the spotting so definitely think it's early days and try not to lose hope, you still have 5 days to go which is a lot considering your HCG would have nearly doubled three times by that point.

Bluebird - my scan is booked for 9th so only a day ahead of you (have no idea why) I've also booked my midwife appointment as my GP are terrible at having appointments available as I'll be 8 weeks Fri 13th which is when I've booked it for.

I'm ok just really tired and getting a few little headaches and I seem to be really hungry as well.

Are you waiting till the scan to book your midwife appointment? Have anymore/other symptoms?

Baboushka - having that call must have been really hard, especially at work, I hope work have been kind to you and you are still taking things easy!! Xx

How is everyone else doing? I think a few other people are close to testing to Good Luck!!

Xx


----------



## muddy paws

To all the BFP ladies - congratulations!!! So many BFP's now on this thread.

Spring chicken - I think 9dp5dt is way too early to test so don't panic. My clinic say to test at 16dp5dt which I think is insane! There is no way I'll hold out that long! That makes my OTD 3/3/15 but I reckon 12dpt is what I'll hold out til...maybe I can stretch to 14dpt if I'm strong!!

Baboushka- I'm so sorry about your MC. You sound like you are being so positive and calm about it.   It is gonna happen for you next time and you are right to stay strong and look to the future xxx


----------



## djjim22

Bluebird - thanks! I bet you're counting down the days until your scan now. This IVF is all about waiting for the next step isn't it.

Maygirl - not long for you either!

Baboushka - glad to hear you are trying to keep a positive attitude. It's an awful thing to have to go through.xxx

Frazoz - I was 7 days post transfer. Won't believe it properly until Tuesday though, fingers crossed it will still be a BFP!

Muddypaws - hope you're enjoying being pupo and the wait isn't dragging too much.xx


----------



## Jayneylou1

Hi ladies I hope everyone is ok...well I caved in and tested a day early and got a bfp! Shocked as I was convinced it was negative  xx


----------



## muddy paws

Congrats janeylou!!!!! Xx

Djjim- wow that's an early test! What brand test did you use? You must have fast rising hcg! I'm sure it will stay a bfp for your OTD xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Congratulations Janeylou!!   xx


----------



## Max 2012

Hi Ladies

Congratulations to all the bfp's!

Babushka sorry to hear of your mc. It must be so hard for you at the moment.  

Well after much chasing I finally had a call back from a doctor at the hospital today to say that they have decided that the best way forward now is for me to have a hystoeroscopy.  They said that the waiting list for this is approximately 6 weeks. So depending on what they find (which I'm hoping is nothing too bad) will depend on how soon I can start back with the treatment. So based on that timescale its going to be at least April/May before I can start treatment again.  Could prove go be even longer.  So from requesting treatment for sibling, a whole year has nearly passed with no sign of bfp. I was out shopping with my mum when I got the call as it is my birthday today, but felt like I wanted to just go home after that point. 

But good luck to all those still waiting to test and to those witb bfp's I wish you a happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## Emma02

Morning ladies!! Max I'm sorry it's hasn't gone to plan, let's hope the hysteroscopy comes back with good news!! I had one done last year and had a polyp removed. 

I'm feeling very emotional today, have lost a little bit of brown discharge and really had stomach cramps, so now thinking the worst!! Xxx


----------



## Emma02

Bad stomach cramps it was supposed to say xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Hi Emma, I had the same thing try not to worry I think it's a good sign (that's what the clinic said anyway) and its most likely the hormones at work preparing your body for the pregnancy. As long as it's not heavy bleeding or severe pain I think you'll be OK!

My cramps have only just stopped (12dp5dt) and now I'm questioning why they've stopped! Can't win!!

Good luck for OTD Monday (even though you already got BFP!) 
Xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Max - sorry you have a long wait  good luck I hope they can get you ready to start again!


Happy Birthday for yesterday, I hope you have a better day today  

Xx


----------



## Emma02

Thanks for the reassurance Maygirl! Don't know why I'm feeling so negative today, need to snap out of it!! This IVF business really takes it out of you doesn't it xx


----------



## baboushka24

Emma: big hugs, i am sure everything will be fine


----------



## KateMart

Try not to worry Emma, it seems IVF ladies get spotting more often than not. It's just the embryo bedding in! 

Max sorry to hear you have to wait, that's so frustrating. Why do they think you need the hystoescopy?

Frazoz great to hear you are being organised with getting the scans booked. Does the midwife do a scan at 8 weeks too then? That's great If so. If I am lucky enough for this to work I was going to pay my clinic for a private scan between 7 and 12 weeks. I don't think i would cope with that kind of gap between scans!

Baboushka, hope you are coping ok. You sound like you are being really strong about it all. 

Hope everyone else is ok. 

Is it just me or is anyone else going spend crazy? I did this during my IVF cycle and now during my FET. Buying new pyjamas, countless sets of Egyptian cotton bedsheets, throws...I suppose it's nesting isn't it. But it's getting very expensive!


----------



## baboushka24

Hi katemart, not sure about being strong about it but i sure know how lucky i am to have a healthy little boy already and that helps hugely

Just hoping next time will be the one as we only have 1 frozen blastocyst left....


----------



## muddy paws

Hi ladies

Am now in the midst of symptom spotting madness!

I'm on the lookout for pains and aches but because of the cystitis that's been a bit difficult.... Today I've developed a stitch like cramp though. Did anyone else get this before a BFP? It's on my side and back...my husband pointed out it could just be stitch!!

What day after transfer did you start getting cramps and spotting if you got it? I haven't got any spotting and I am 5dp5dt...(the count starts the day after transfer - is that right?)

Xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Muddypaws I didn't get spotting until about 9dp5dt. Yes count is from day after transfer.

I had cramps on and off in various places from about day after transfer and still getting them now.
Xx


----------



## Frazoz

- 11

Name              ET            HPT/POAS
Frazoz          04/02/15    16/02/15  
KateMart      06/03/15
Erin4            23/01/15
Max2012      Mar 15
Tabby_cat    29/01/15      10/02/15  
djjim22        13/02/15      24/02/15  
Muddy paws  16/02/15    01/03/15
Amysparkle  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          09/02/15    20/02/15?
Little Rie        16/01/15
Summerbell  Apr/May
Ob7              19/01/15      02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      Mar/Apr 15
Ianaleena.    31/01/15    10/02/15    
Alotbsl.          27/01/15    06/02/15    
Flygirl.          22/01/15    01/02/15  
Baboushka    22/01/15    02/02/15    
Zoom360
Bump14
Spring chicken 11/02/15    25/02/15
Emma02        13/02/15    23/02/15  
Bluebird          04/02/15    18/02/15  
Maygirl09        10/02/15    19/02/15  
Klmch.                            06/02/15  
JayneyLou1    09/02/15    20/02/15  
Emmylou80    Feb/Mar

So the people that are next to transfer:-

KateMart, Max, crystal, summerbell, Emmylou80

Next to Test:-
Kitkatd, Spring Chicken, Muddy Paws

Djjim - getting a positive so early on must be a good sign, could be twinnies!!

JayneyLou - congratulations!! Did you call the clinic and tell them? Have they given you a date for your scan yet? 

Max - it's a shame that your cycle has been delayed as I know what it's like working towards a date, just think that at least they are doing something to make sure the cycle works so try and think about it as a good thing in that this is what's going to give you your BFP!!

Happy Birthday for yesterday

Emma - I had brown discharge at 7dpt so try not to worry (if only it was that easy)  my clinic also said its normal to have that.

KateMart - no the midwife doesn't but I wouldn't see any point in doing one 4 days after anyway. I have read that the reason they only do scans apart from the two at 12 and 20 weeks is for medical reasons as it's not good for the baby to have ultrasound. I wanted a 4D scan but after reading that I've decided against it as I don't want to put the baby at risk.

I was pretty good until I ended up in hospital then my DH had to go and buy loads of things. 

I've started pricing things up and at the moment my baby budget is at £6k!!!!! (Where is the fainting icon)

Muddy Paws - I was the same as Maygirl with the cramps but my spotting was at 8dpt.

I've not had any cramping over the past few nights which is beginning to worry me I haven't told DH as I'm a natural worrier, I'd take the dog to the vet if he sneezed I'm that bad.

I also don't think my boobs are as sore now either and thats worrying me, the next two weeks are going to be torture.

I'm definitely still pregnant as I did another test this morning and no more spotting just worried what the scan might/may not show.

Did any other ladies symptoms stop?

Xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Frazoz my symptoms have stopped over the last few days, but still positive but I don't feel pregnant anymore, seeing doctor on Monday so we will see.
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Frazoz

Ianaleena - are you having a scan with your Doctor or is this just because you don't have symptoms? Xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Hi Frazoz - I too have not had as many symptoms. I woke up today feeling really good and that worried me! I've had a look online and it says that your body does get used to the hormones early in pregnancy, and symptoms come and go!
Why can't they just be by the book and stop driving us crazy!  

Xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Frazoz  I'm not sure if I'm having a scan but it's just a check up at my private clinic. When I've been pregnant before I always had the symptoms stay most of the way through so a little worried.


----------



## Jayneylou1

Hi frazoz well it'd was today and still bfp thank goodness. Going to call clinic in morning to arrange for scan yay! Had a little bit of pink/brown spotting last night but all gone now my symptoms seem less than last time I got a bfp but maybe that's because it was icsi with more drugs to give u more side effects and bloating etc.

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Max 2012

Well after my phone call from the doctor on Friday to say they think I should have a hystoeroscopy to rule out anything that is causing my lining not to grow, I received a phone call today from one of the nurses to say I could do a natural cycle that I wanted to do, and to just call up with next af. I explained about the phone call I had received from the doctor, but explained that I would still like the opportunity to try a natural cycle with my own hormones rather than the artificial ones. 

And as it happens my af was today!  So she took my details as a request and said she would get back to me. I expalined that I'm away from Tuesday morning and back Saturday so hoping she will get back to me tommorrow to let me know if everything can go ahead.  Which means in for daily bloods from next Sunday until LH surge is detected. 

So now I have gone from expecting to have treatment again in around 3 months time to possibly haveing embryo transfer in the next 2 weeks!

So now I'm hoping that she doesn't call back to say no it can't go ahead after getting my hopes up again.  If no decision is made tommorrow she said she will leave me a voice mail whilst I'm away. Really hoping this roller coaster is on the up again! 

Will keep you posted,  but away for a few days after tommorrow so may have to update when I get back.

Hope everyone is doing good  

Xx


----------



## Emma02

Morning ladies!

Jayneylou great with your BFP still, keep us updated with scan etc.

Max2012 excellent news, you must be so pleased! X

AFM it's my OTD today and still a BFP so over the moon! Have called the clinic to let them know, just waiting for a call back with my scan date!!

Happy Monday to you all xx


----------



## djjim22

Will catch up properly later as just popping in after being at work the last few days. Looks like some fab news over the last few days. Hope everyone is well!

Great news Emma! I wonder why my OTD is a day later than yours? Still a BFP for me this morning though.xx


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Jayneylou, Congratulations! you must be so pleased! are you feeling ok?

Max, Oh that would be brilliant! fingers crossed for you that they call back with go ahead for natural cycle!

Muddy paws, Yes, I had a stitch pain, also crampy pulled muscle feeling. It all sounds on the right track! 
Djjim, yes, another countdown now, such a waiting game. Are you feeling ok?

Frazoz and Maygirl,  I'm feeling ok thanks! but last night had quite bad stomach pains, cramps, low back ache and generally uncomfortable . Googling it, it all sounds totally normal and nothing to worry about ( as if ! ) . Also last 3 mornings, quite nauseous, especially if I don't eat my breakfast the second I feel hungry. Frazoz, have you felt sick at all? 

I hope everyone is doing ok?
Happy rainy Monday


----------



## Frazoz

- 11

Name              ET            HPT/POAS
Frazoz          04/02/15    16/02/15  
KateMart      06/03/15
Erin4            23/01/15
Max2012      Mar 15
Tabby_cat    29/01/15      10/02/15  
djjim22        13/02/15      24/02/15  
Muddy paws  16/02/15    01/03/15
Amysparkle  Jan/Feb 15
Kitkatd          09/02/15    20/02/15?
Little Rie        16/01/15
Summerbell  Apr/May
Ob7              19/01/15      02/02/15?
Crystal Lil      Mar/Apr 15
Ianaleena.    31/01/15    10/02/15    
Alotbsl.          27/01/15    06/02/15    
Flygirl.          22/01/15    01/02/15  
Baboushka    22/01/15    02/02/15    
Zoom360
Bump14
Spring chicken 11/02/15    25/02/15
Emma02        13/02/15    23/02/15  
Bluebird          04/02/15    18/02/15  
Maygirl09        10/02/15    19/02/15  
Klmch.                            06/02/15  
JayneyLou1    09/02/15    20/02/15  
Emmylou80    Feb/Mar

So the people that are next to transfer:-

KateMart, Max, crystal, summerbell, Emmylou80

Next to Test:-
Kitkatd, Spring Chicken, Muddy Paws


----------



## Frazoz

Ianlaleena - How did you get on at the Docs?

Maygirl - I totally agree you could seriously just sit on google as soon as you get that BFP why can't we all be the same as well as that would make it easier too.

Max - That is really good news you must be pleased, hopefully they call back giving you the go ahead!!  

Emma - is your clinic doing a scan?

Bluebird - the nausea if you don't eat as soon as you feel hungry is exactly what I've been feeling but I just put that down to me not something pregnancy related.

My boobs seem to be really sore at night actually and had a few more growth stretches the last few nights/days so hopefully it's all good news.

Had to change my midwife appointment as my DH forgot he had a meeting booked already on that date which he can't change so it's now 20th March so I'll be 9 weeks then...eeekkk!!

xx


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Janeylou glad the spotting has eased and you've still go the positive test. Emma congrats on the BFP! When is your scan?

Max, that's great news about your natural cycle. FC this is the best method for you and could save you the hassle of having to wait as well as being poked and prodded!

Frazoz, that's interesting on the ultrasound scans, I had heard this before but did some research after your post and it does come up a lot! It's hard because you want to know everything is ok yet you obviously don't want to do any damage! Glad your midwide appointment is all sorted! 6k baby budget! Sounds like this bubba is getting some nice stuff  

Bluebird, your symptoms sound pretty textbook, but sorry to hear your feeling a but rough.

Ianaleena how was the doctor?

Baboushka sending a  . Hope you are ok.

Hope everyone else is well. I've got my lining scan this Friday for hopefully transfer a week on Friday. Can't wait xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Hi ladies,

Doesn't look good for me bloods were done levels too low so looks like cp for me, but at least I know it got a little ways, should bleed soon, will see doc again next week to start meds again for fresh cycle , so wish all you ladies the best


----------



## Frazoz

Ianaleena - I'm soooo sorry to hear your news, I assume they never did a scan then? Are they doing any tests to understand why it didn't work this time around?

Sending you lots and lots of   xxxxxx


----------



## KateMart

I'm sorry to hear that ianaleena  

It's great that you are being so positive though and yes it's a good sign that you got this far. A silver lining at least. 

Hope you and your DH can take some time and best of luck for your fresh cycle. 

Xx


----------



## Emma02

So sorry ianaleena, hope you're ok and take a little time out.

Katemart best of luck for your lining scan x

Babooushka, hope you're ok and recovering well! Best of luck to you xx

Frazoz yep I have a scan at 6 weeks and 8 weeks, which is great! So booked in for 9th March! 

Xx


----------



## Ianaleena

No they never did a scan frazoz, just said the blast attached to give a positive, grew for a week or two then stopped they said it happens just unlucky. Third time lucky next time I hope


----------



## baboushka24

Thinking of you ianaleena and sending big hugs 


As for me , i am feeling much better now, bleeding has nearly stopped and i (almost) feel ready to start again! I must say i feel amazed of how we ladies can cope with what's thrown at us, pick ourselves up and start all over again 
Do any of you know how long do clinics like to wait between 2 frozen cycles?

Congrats to all the bfp!! 

Katemart: good luck for the imminent transfer 

Xx


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Ianaleena, I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope you're ok. It sounds like you're being really strong. Thinking of you


----------



## djjim22

Bluebird - I'm feeling ok, I'm sure I'm nauseous at times though but wonder if it's in my imagination! Still some mild cramping also but trying to convince myself it's normal. How are you?

Frazoz - I'm sure the 20th March will be here before you know it! Is it all starting to feel real yet?

KateMart - Exciting news! How many frosties do you have? Have you decided how many you'd like to transfer?

Ianaleena - so sorry to hear that. Thinking of you and sending some virtual hugs! Hopefully it won't be too long until you start again if that's what you're planning.xxx

Emma - I bet you're on countdown for scan now. I can't wait to phone clinic tomorrow and hopefully get a date.

Baboushka - Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better.xxx


----------



## Maygirl09

So sorry Ianaleena  that's really unfair.

Best of luck for your next cycle hun  
Xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Thank you ladies , they say I can start straight away if I want so I will go back next week and go from their, all the best to everyone


----------



## Domgirl

Hi ladies new to this thread.
I have just had ec on monday but its had to be a freeze all because at risk of ohss.
They want my body to recover and be at its best before they transfer. 
So we have 14 embies still going strong 8 grade 1-2 (been told thats really good) and 6 grade 3 not so good but could progress by Wednesday day 5. Im looking at april for transfer so got to have a bleed next couple weeks then another af then start. 
Any positive stories people have to share with me please. Also abit of info on the process. 
Lisa xx


----------



## Jayneylou1

So sorry to hear that ianaleena. Take care xx

Well my scan is on the 16th march just a new set of worries now although I'm excited! Symptoms are full feeling/bloating, tiredness and bit of nausea in the afternoons. Not too bad at min. No more spotting thank goodness that's really scary although clinic say this is normal.

Hope everyone is ok xxx


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Emma, great that you have two scans at 6 and 8. Are both with your clinic? Mine said I could pay for an extra scan between 6 and 10 weeks if my doctor refers me.

Babouska, glad to hear the bleeding is easing. Yes it is just amazing how we can pick ourselves up and do it again. Just keep   and it will happen next time.  

Ianaleena I hope you are coping ok  

Djjim, I have four frosties and originally wanted two put back, but in the end decided I will base my decision on the best chance of having one baby - so if the quality isn't great when they defrost I will thaw one at a time and have two put back. If they maintain quality (the best two are 5BB and 6BB) I will just have the one. How are you feeling? Do you think there are twinnies in there?  

Hello and welcome Domgirl!

Janeylou, exciting that your scan is booked! Glad your spotting has stopped.

Hope everyone else is ok?

I'm now on transfer countdown let's just hope my lining is thick on Friday! xx


----------



## Ianaleena

I'm ok thank you katemart , all the best for your transfer on Friday. Hopefully I will be starting again soon the begging of march so not long, this is our last fresh cycle so third time lucky


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Ianaleena. Transfer is Friday week though just the lining scan this week. 

I hope you can get started soon. It's always good to get the ball rolling. Sending lots of    That it's Third time lucky for you!xx


----------



## muddy paws

Ianaleena - I'm so sorry to hear it was a cp. so unfair  I hope you can stay positive that next time will work for you xxx

Babushka- I am glad to hear your bleeding has nearly stopped and you are feeling all geared up to try again. You are a tough cookie and are totally right not to let the emotions beat you. It will happen for you next time xxx

Dom girl - welcome! 14 day 3s is amazing. It's usually 50% - 60%  that make it to blast so you will have an excellent number I'm sure! 

Hello to everyone else  xxx


----------



## Maygirl09

Hi Springchicken - have you tested again since 9dpt? xx


----------



## Domgirl

Ok so just had the call they have frozen 4 advance blastocyst all grade 5AA they are gonna let the others continue til tomorrow see if they progress xx


----------



## KateMart

Wow Domgirl, all 5AA that's excellent!  

Hope everyone is ok? Quite quiet on here of late...xx


----------



## Domgirl

I hope they survive the thaw. Transfer is hopefully april   gives my body time to recover and to be at its best. Xx
My clinic has said its 95% success on thawing. 
Finished last injections today yayyy


----------



## KateMart

Dom 5AA is the best quality you can get so very likely they will all survive the thaw!   Yay on last injections...when I finish mine I then have to replace it with another injection after ET - clexane! Boo


----------



## Domgirl

Ive just finished my clexane today hun that injection not nice bruised my tummy xx


----------



## Lilypink

Hi Dom just to give you some reassurance, 
I had 7 5 day blasts frozen on first cycle. 
I'm now on my 3rd cycle ( 2nd fet ) and have now had 4 thawed in total which have all thawed perfectly! Still waiting for my bfp but with 2 hatching blasts onboard from my ET today I'm keeling everything crossed!! 

Good luck when you cycle xx


----------



## KateMart

Domgirl I'm not looking forward to that one  . How come you were on it, do you have clotting problems/immunes?

Apparently arnica cream can help with the brusing, for next time...


----------



## Domgirl

Thanks lilypink keeps me thinking positive xx
Katemart not sure why i was on clexane maybe cause i was high risk of ohss xx


----------



## Alotbsl

Hi ladies, seen there has been a mixture of news lately so I think I should send big hugs out to everyone even if it's your time now or positive times to come, we are all superstars, not everyone could cope with going through all this and still be sane. Respect to all!

I went for my first early scan today ( i am officially 7 weeks tomorrow!) all is well, could even see the sac and a heartbeat! Next scan 12 weeks unless I can't wait that long.


----------



## Maygirl09

Ah that's great Alotsbl! Congratulations that's such good news 

You're right - we are all superstars, thanks for the reminder. This is the hardest thing I've ever done!! 

Xx


----------



## flygirl001

Hey ladies.......sorry I've been absent, my son gives me a guilt look when I pick up the iPad, then my hubby does the same! 

It's great to see so many BFPs and good news on cycles etc. 

I'm sorry Baboushka that you've had a loss. There are no words   did you get any feedback from your clinic?  it's good that you're getting back on the cycle game though. Good luck sweetie. 

Ianaleena, I'm sorry to hear about the cp too. Definitely third time lucky for you. 

Good tip re the arnica cream Katemart, I'll need clexane later in pregnancy and I'm dreading it.......

Congrats on your scan news Alotbsl. I bet you were so relieved to see that heartbeat 

Anyone else booked their scan yet? Anyone got symptoms?

I'm having my scan next week and I'm so nervous! I've been getting so much nausea though......mainly caused by my heightened sense of smell........no smells are getting past me......! 

Hugs to everyone  xx xx


----------



## Domgirl

Ladies had ec friday just gone (20th) it was a freeze all as at risk of ohss. Ive just got my af this evening and was told that when af arrives phone clinic and arrange nurses consultation. What happens now? Xx


----------



## Spring chicken

Hi maygirl09

It was still a negative for me. Disappointed and sad, but now focus forward. 

New donor and transfer in april. Am going to try a new drug (urbason/prednisolane) this transfer and also an endometrial scratching in march to see if that helps.

Great news on all the positives, and hugs to those who didn't receive the news they wished for and wanted.


----------



## baboushka24

Big hugs to you maygirl, your time will come, best of luck for next time


----------



## muddy paws

Spring chicken - I'm sorry to hear it was still a negative  sending you best wishes and lots of luck for next time. Xxx

Domgirl - amazing result! You have got such a great crop of blastocysts!!! Are you going straight for FET this month or do your clinic want you to take a month off? If you start this month it will be a down reg cycle. I took noresthisterone and buresilin which switches off your hormones. You start them mid cycle... Good luck!

Fly girl - sounds positive re the symptoms (if a bit unpleasant with the nausea!) good luck with the scan.

Alotbsi- great news re the scan! Must be lovely to see the heartbeat  How exciting!!!

AFM - Am very happy to say that I tested this morning at 9dp5dt and it is a BFP!! Am so happy to type those words    
I did have an inkling because I had a super faint line on tues (7dpt) but I didn't trust it as I felt it was so faint I could have imagined it... So I told myself to hold out til today! 
So happy! My DH is working away but I am going to wait til he is back to tell him face to face tomorrow... Am hoping clinic will do a blood test tomorrow for me.

Xxx


----------



## KateMart

Spring Chicken, so sorry to hear that  . Hope the scratch and streoids do the trick for you next time xxx

Alotbsl massive congrats on your scan. You must be over the moon!

Muddy Paws, fantastic news on your BFP!   Well done for holding out too!

Flygirl sorry to hear about the nausea although in a way it is promising to have those nice strong symptoms. You must be excited about the scan  . I am yet to try the arnica cream but have bought some to hopefully use next week after ET on first clexane injection.

I am getting a little nervous as it's my lining scan tomorrow. I've been on oestrogen for two weeks with no scan so   that all is well.

xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Oh Springchicken - I'm so sorry    It's such a difficult process and for it to come to nothing is devastating!

But it's really good you are looking forwards to your next cycle. I hope and pray it is successful for you!  

I'm not really sure how my pregnancy is going, I've had some quite bad pains one side, but not many other pregnancy symptoms. Been feeling a bit down the last few days, but keep telling myself to remain positive until I have an actual reason not to be!

Good luck tomorrow Katemart!
xx


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Muddy Paws! Massive congratulations! Such brilliant news !

Spring Chicken, So sorry. Also sending you loads of luck for next time 

Alotsbl, Yeah! glad your scan went well. You saw a heart beat! amazing! are you feeling ok?

I'm with you flygirl on the nausea front. It's really positive though!.  Only time I don't feel sick is when i'm asleep. Also strong, twinges and back ache right into my hips! sooo weird. Scan not till the 10th, feels so far away.

Kate mart, good luck with your lining scan tomorrow, Ive got everything crossed for you! 

Maygirl, I know that feeling too, I've had a bit of feeling down, then feeling guilty for feeling down,  but trying to give myself a break now. Every step of this process is hard, and during it all we're full of drugs, it's hardly surprising our feeling are out of whack sometimes! 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## muddy paws

Bluebird - I'm with you on the back ache! It is awful! I can't sleep with it. Not looking fwd to the nausea!!!
Xx


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Muddy paws! Oh you poor thing too! it's sore! Do you know if we can put anything on it? heat patches or hot water bottle? x


----------



## Maygirl09

Thanks Bluebird x


----------



## muddy paws

Bluebird - yes it sucks! I have been using a hot water bottle and I took paracetamol last night to help when I went to bed. Mine is better when I am up and about, but when I lie or sit it really aches and so does my belly! Xx


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies hope all is well. I've just been for my scan and lining is 12mm so transfer will be next Friday. Yipee!


----------



## baboushka24

Brilliant news Katemart!! Exciting times


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Baboushka! Hope you are ok.

Just a quick question for anyone that had a progesterone blood test before transfer: when before transfer did you have it?

I asked the nurse about this yesterday and she said they would know my levels were high enough because my lining is thick.  Which makes no sense since its oestrogen that makes the lining thick! She agreed to ask the consultant if I could have a test, although she seemed reluctant and wasn't sure when the best time was to do it. 

I hate it when I feel like I know more than the clinic! It's pretty worrying


----------



## flygirl001

Hi Katemart, good news re transfer. 
My progesterone test was literally just before FET. The rests came back 3 days later! I wouldn't worry too much. My first FET they didn't do bloods! X


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Flygirl. I would just like to know that levels are high enough before I start. Mainly because Frazoz's came back low and seems like that could happen to any of us. 

My clinc aren't into heavy monitoring at all, so I think I am starting to get on their nerves! X


----------



## Frazoz

KateMart - mine was done the same day as my lining scan but tat was only 2 days before my FET and got the results that day. I would definitely push them as its something simple a nurse can do it and then everything is 100% checked xx


----------



## Emma02

I've never had a blood test katemart, which is strange when you think about it!! Especially when it is sooo important and you need everything to be right.  I'm sure they know what they're doing, but everybody is different and will react to medication differently!

How're you feeling anyway, hope all is well! 

Xxx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Frazoz and Emma. I just feel like we are on a bit of a conveyer belt sometimes and we need to fight for optimum levels of care. I think I'm especially nervous because of my miscarriage last time!

Obviously exited too though  

Hope you are all well xx


----------



## Domgirl

Muddy paws they want me to wait for transfer, as i was at high risk of ohss. got to wait til april next month   they want me to have this cycle after ec (arrived wednesday 5 days after ec) and then one this month and then good to go on aprils not sure how it all works though to be honest.  xx


----------



## muddy paws

Katemart - my clinic took a progesterone blood test straight after the transfer. I haven't checked the results yet but my consultant said all was ok...


----------



## Maygirl09

Hi ladies,

Hope everyone is doing Ok? 

I'm a bit worried - I'm 5 weeks 5 days pg and been having cramps on and off. The last couple of days it's been more constant on the right side and yesterday started having brown spotting.

Has anyone else had this around this stage?
Xx


----------



## djjim22

Hi Maygirl, I've also been cramping more and more over the last few days (now 5+2) and have been assured that cramping is completely normal. Have also heard that brown spotting is fine but why don't you contact the clinic and get their advice? I started with brown spotting a few days after transfer which turned bright red but still went on to get a positive test. I'm finding these fews weeks very difficult waiting for scan. Hope you're ok.xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Thanks Djjim - I remember when you had that scare, must've been awful!
I agree these few weeks have been awful! Still another 2 weeks until my scan.

I called the clinic and I'm going in for a blood test tomorrow morning - hopefully that will show if there's anything wrong.
xx


----------



## Alotbsl

Hi may girl, I had a bit of brown spotting around that time, clinic said brown is okay but they don't want any red. Im sure everything is fine, it's such a stressful time isn't it, I thought the 2ww was the worse bit but I think I was wrong!

How is everyone, seems quiet on here now, are we sticking on this thread as we go along or have people moved off to another thread?


----------



## Maygirl09

Ah thanks Alotbsl, that's reassuring.
How are you doing?

Yes it is quiet on here now, hope everyone's doing ok
Xx


----------



## flygirl001

Hi ladies. Hope everyone's ok?

Maygirl, when do you get your blood results?  I've had quite a lot of brown spotting.... And red actually, it's when I wipe but it's been a bit every day. My lack of symptoms are worrying me too!  You're so  right Alotbsl, the 2ww is nothing compared to this!!!! 
I'm sure I've read that you're more likely to bleed when you've had ivf......I don't know why though!! 

So I have my scan this afternoon, I'm excited but really nervous too.......! 

I'm only posting on here at the mo, I'm not sure if anyone's posting anywhere else? There used to be a waiting for early scan thread but I can't seem to find it now....
When I had my son we set up a private ** group that was quite handy, as most people seem to be on there!! 

Hugs to everyone xxx


----------



## baboushka24

Just a quick note to say good luck to you flygirl, how exciting!!

Hope you're feeling better maygirl

Take care everyone x


----------



## Maygirl09

Flygirl - I didn't have a blood test in the end, I didn't need it. They did an internal scan and everything looked fine, even saw a little heartbeat! So I'm really relieved. They said the spotting is normal and the Doctor thinks the pain is bowel related as I have some swelling and my (cough) movements have been, let's say, frequent!.

I know what you mean about being worried when your symptoms seem to disappear - I do that too. One day I feel like my boobs will explode and they hurt when I walk. Then the next they are deflated and don't hurt at all!
I'm sure everything's fine and it's just the hormones fluctuating.
Good luck for your scan today, let us know how it goes!

Thanks Baboushka - I'm feeling better now I know everythings OK. The pain is still bad, but I can deal with it now I know baby's OK  
xx


----------



## baboushka24

How lovely that you saw your little bean
Glad to hear all is ok xx


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Glad to hear some lovely baby news, massive good luck for your scan Flygirl! Let us know how it goes. Maygirl I am so glad you saw the heartbeat  . It must have been such a relief.

Hope everyone else is ok. It has gone quiet of late, would be great to hear everyone's news  

AFM it's my transfer on Friday but everything has been thrown into disarray as my poor dog broke and dislocated his leg on Sunday and had to go for emergency surgery at a place similar to the 'supervet'. He's now home thank goodness but not allowed to walk for 6 weeks and on the lead for 3 months! I've been beside myself. Does anyone know if lifting is ok after transfer? As he weighs 10kg and I have to carry him to the garden to go to The toilet etc.

Also does anyone have any views on sex and pessaries? Would it affect absorption?

Thanks  xxxx


----------



## muddy paws

Oh katemart your poor doggy!! You aren't supposed to lift anything after transfer. Could you wheel him out there somehow??! Got a toy buggy?? 10kg isn't too much - my dog is 20kg and I def wouldn't lift him! But I wouldn't risk it if you can avoid it until you are a bit further along..... It was one of the things my doctor said not to do after ET - no lifting or using abdominal muscles too much 

Re sex and pessaries. Frankly the pessaries have put me right off sex! I would ask your clinic... You can't have sex after ET for 2 weeks due to the risk of infection. I would avoid it for this week too if I were you...

Good luck with your ET on Friday! Exciting times  

May girl - whoop whoop to seeing the heartbeat! That must've been amazing! Can't wait to get to that stage...

Fly girl - hope your scan goes well this afternoon!

AFM - I'm 5 weeks today! I had a tummy bug on Sunday and it has left me totally exhausted (was already really tired!) am just taking it easy. Am really lucky I'm not working at moment (am freelance) though I'm gonna have to muster up the energy at somepoint! 


Xxx


----------



## Maygirl09

Thanks ladies - it really was amazing! I wasn't expecting to see anything so early but I'm so pleased I did. Obviously it's still early days and don't want to get ahead of myself, but I'm going to enjoy it for the moment.

Oh no Katemat - your poor dog   That's terrible! I agree with muddypaws, if you can avoid lifting him I would, although I accidentally picked up my dog a couple of times (think she weighs about 11kg) I read that you shouldn't really lift. Can you get something on wheels to take him out? Or use puppy pads? Not very nice for indoors though I guess!
I would speak to the clinic and see what they say, good luck whatever you decide!

Muddypaws, sorry to hear you've been unwell! I think pregnant women are more susceptible to bugs and illnesses because all our energy and systems are concentrating on our little beans! (which is as it should be!) but not so good for mama.
Carry on taking it easy and good luck going back to work!

xx


----------



## flygirl001

YAY Maygirl  that's brilliant news. It's amazing seeing them isn't it!!

Poor pooch Katemart, I hope he's ok now?  I was told not to lift anything on the 2WW but I lifted my suitcase in & out of 2 cars, then got home to my 2 stone toddler that jumps all over me and I lifted him in and out of his cot/car seat/buggy!!
HOWEVER, with him, I barely left the couch! Basically, my Dr said "just don't take up skydiving!" Once it's in, it's in a nice sticky jam sandwich.......I think a lot of it is psychological. If it didn't implant would you be thinking "ooooo did I reach too far for the pepper grinder?"  I would do as little as possible but as my friend said, "no second babies would be born if you could affect things by lifting" I see her point but when you've had IVF you do look at baby making slightly differently! Sorry for the ramble.... Do what you're comfortable with, but take it easy for the first few days when implantation occurs!  Of course stress isn't good either so try not to worry!  Good luck for Friday. What time is it? 

Yuck Muddypaws, we are definitely prone to more things, our immune system shuts down and focuses on the baby so we don't reject it!!

So I had my scan. All is going well YEAH. ONE (phew) heartbeat seen, measuring spot on at 8w+2  I'm so relieved..... Just got to hang in there for a month until my 12w scan now  

Hope everyone is well x x x x


----------



## KateMart

Thanks ladies for all your advice. DH will be home from transfer day through to the Tuesday of next week so can handle the dog then. After that it'll be 5dpt so hoping I will be ok if I *have* to lift him a couple of times a day. DH has also suggested a ramp as our garden has steps the poor dog can't get up to the grass. He's just so dependent I couldn't leave him struggling  

Flygirl AMAZING on your scan! Big congratulations, I bet you are ecstatic now  

xx


----------



## djjim22

Alotbsl - Hope everything is good with you. I definitely think we should stick with this thread. Each and everyone of you girls are so supportive.

Baboushka - Hope you are well.

Maygirl - Fab news that everything is fine! You must be so happy to have seen a little heartbeat. How many weeks are you now?

Katemart - sorry to hear about your dog! At least he is on the mend now. Good luck for Friday!

Muddypaws - 5 weeks already! Sorry to hear you've been unwell.

Flygirl - Congratulations on the scan! Fab news.


----------



## Crystal Lil

Oh Katemart - your poor dog! What rubbish timing for you all too. Good luck for your ET on Friday. I know it's been a long time coming. 

Flygirl001 and maygirl09 - how exciting for you to have your scans. Glad to hear all is going well.

I've been on buserelin nasal spray (DR) for 2 weeks now. I am starting to feel irritable and lacklustre. I have been doing well on my couch to 5K programme - 3 weeks in now! And have got my bike fixed up and have been cycling to work - despite the rubbish weather. At least the exercise gives me a temporary endorphin boost and the couch to 5k programme gives me some other goals to focus on apart from obsessing over potential FET dates.

Speaking of which, I talked to my consultant today to try to get an idea of what they're planning for me this time. My baseline scan is 11th March (next Weds). All being well, they'll start me on high dose oestradiol patches then for 2 weeks. Follow-up scan 25th March. If lining is thick enough, they'll do the transfer that Thurs (26th) or Fri (27th). If not, they'll give it another week, scan again on Weds 1st April, then transfer 2nd or 3rd. I asked my consultant what would happen if the lining still didn't thicken up this time. She seemed to think that was extremely unlikely (however, I feel like everything that has happened so far has been extremely unlikely, so I like to be prepared!) - but, in that case, they would keep going for up to 6 weeks in total, trying to get the lining to thicken up and using blood thinners as well to prevent clotting, and possibly viagra to increase blood flow. Hopefully it doesn't come to that, but I like to be informed.

I hope the lining thickens up in time to do the transfer by the end of the month. Wouldn't you know that we booked a holiday for the following week? Typical! We had to cancel our last one because we were expecting the transfer to go ahead while we were supposed to be away. As soon as we knew we couldn't go, we booked this other one - choosing these dates to coincide with my birthday and Easter weekend. It would just be great if we got to go this time - I could really do with it! Anyway, que sera sera, I suppose.

Hope everyone else is doing okay x


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Hi Everyone, 

Maygirl and Flygirl! Such great news on your scans! must be such a huge relief.  Mine isn't until next Tues. Finding this part really hard too!

Just been feeling pretty sick and tired and strong back aches, but the period type pain went up a notch last night and today for the first time there is brown mucus, sorry TMI. It's sooooo worrying. But hope it's all normal. Literally feel like I'm going to get my period any second.

Also now have a burning sensation when I urinate. Called clinic and sounds like a possible urinery tract infection! So off to the Drs I trot this afternoon! If it is this,  I haven't had one since I was about 15! Sooooo hard when trying to be positive and then get an extra weird thing to worry about!

Muddy Paws, Im sorry to hear you've been unwell!

Katemart, Oh no! your poor dog! that's all a bit of a worry! Good Luck for Friday! So exciting! 

I hope everyone else is doing ok?
Frazoz, are you alright?
x


----------



## Maygirl09

Thanks Flygirl - Amazing news for you too! Wow, 8 weeks, you’re progressing so well! Everything will be great at your 12 week scan as well. It seems so far away though doesn't it! 

Thanks Djjim - how are you feeling?

Thanks Cystal Lil, Good luck for your base line scan next week. I hope you get to go on your holiday PUPO - what a great time to relax!

Thanks Bluebird - try not to worry (coming from queen worrier!) I had all of the same and I was so freaked out, but at the moment all seems ok. I'm sure Tuesday will be great, let us know how you get on.  
xx


----------



## muddy paws

Bluebird - I had a UTI as well after FET. Horrid. My clinic prescribed me Amoxicilin and it has gone now. Def get it treated by your gp or clinic and drink lots of water! Hope it goes soon! Xx


----------



## djjim22

Crystal Lil - Good luck for next week! A holiday after transfer sounds perfect!

Bluebird - Hope you gt sorted at the Dr's! UTI's are awful things!

Maygirl - Thank for asking. I still feel awful, but I think I'm just going to have to 'man' up and deal with it! Awful, awful nausea now if I don't eat as soon as I get the tiniest notion of feeling sick, hope you are well.

Anyone else suffering with terrible nausea have any tips to share?xx


----------



## Alotbsl

Hi everyone, no nausea for me me but just a constant metallic taste in my mouth, find constantly eating helps


----------



## muddy paws

Djjim - only tips I've been given by friends are to  eat crackers or ginger biscuits and drink lots of water! I'm not looking fwd to the nausea... I only just recovered from the violent sick bug I got at the weekend!! Hope you find something that works for you...


----------



## Maygirl09

Djjim - sorry you feel awful  

I was so thrilled when I first got morning sickness, a universal pregnancy sign! But it's just non stop like yours.
I have to eat constantly even when I don't feel like it. My tips are the same as muddypaws, dry crackers and ginger biscuits. Bananas also seem to help, and apparently lining your stomach with milk first thing (but I don't like milk)!

Feel better soon  
Xx


----------



## djjim22

Thanks for the advice! Yes the doctor said just to eat and eat and eat! But it's hard when you don't feel like eating! Muddypaws, hopefully you will be one of the lucky one's who doesn't get any sickness. Alotbsl - I've heard a lot of people having a funny taste in their mouth, I bet that isn't nice either. Maygirl - hope you feel better soon too! Although I'm sure if it subsides, we will be thinking something is wrong and wishing it back! Pregnancy sure is a strange thing.

Hope everyone who is awaiting treatment are well! We need Frazoz back with her tables to help us remember when everyone's transfers etc are.xx


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Sorry to hear about the sickness and metallic tastes. Yuk!  

I don't speak from much experience, except I do get nauseous a lot. Peppermint tea made with fresh mint leaves is great. As is ginger in hot water. Camomile is also easy on the stomach. 

In terms of transfers mine is tomorrow! Yippee! Any tww tips? Food, relaxation etc?  

Thanks for all your sympathy re the dog. Pleased to report he's recovering well although I have to keep the poor thing in a cage all day, which makes him miserable. Thank goodness I work from home. 

Xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Good luck tomorrow Katemart  

I would say try and keep busy during your 2ww, but also get plenty of rest. Nice healthy meals will make you feel good. Also don't worry if you constantly worry - it's so normal!

It's such a shame your poor dog is in recovery because I found long dog walks really good. 
My mum's cat fractured his leg and was in a cage for 6 weeks, we have him cod liver oil on his food as its good for bones. His coat got really glossy too and he looked healthier after the 6 weeks than he did before hand!
Xx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks for the luck and advuce Maygirl and great tip on the fish oil!

I am Officially PUPO with a grade one filly expanded blast on board  

Did anyone else get cramping this early? I've had a few already!

Xx


----------



## flygirl001

Yippee on being PUPO Katemart 
I had a bit of cramping too but the next day boy my sense of smell sky rocketed and that metallic taste came a few days after that!! 
Best of luck. I'm rooting for you here  x x


----------



## djjim22

Fantastic news Katemart! Congrats on being PUPO!xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Congrats Katemart 

I had cramps the next day -must be digging in already!!
Xx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks ladies  

Good to hear re the cramps! X


----------



## muddy paws

Congrats Katemart!! I can't remember when my cramps started. Felt tired straight away though! Xx


----------



## Alotbsl

Woohoo , congrats katemart on bring Pupo, everything crossed for you.


----------



## Alotbsl

Hey ladies, just interested, what drugs are you on? 

Can anyone beat my list of gestone, clexane, prednisone, aspirin, proganova, cyclogest and the usual folic acid and pregnicare. My bottom and tummy are covered in bruises but both feeling numb so can't feel the jabs all that much anymore.

So those of us lucky enough to have a BFP how many weeks are we all at?

I'm 8w1d today.


----------



## Lilypink

Alotbsl I am on the exact same drugs as you! Plus metformin - I'm currently 9dp5dt so not tested yet! I'm happy in pupo land at the moment, but great to see the drug protocol worked for you! Xx


----------



## Alotbsl

Hi lilypink, everything X for your test day, let's hope the drugs are a winning combination.


----------



## KateMart

I'm on aspirin, clexane, prognova and cyclogest, plus fish oil and vitamins too!

Incidentally I just did my first clexane injection. Owch!  any tips to Make it hurt less?

Alotbsl over 8 weeks, that's great, congrats


----------



## Lilypink

Kate iv been on clexane for 7 weeks now ( broke my leg skiing over new year and was part of my post surgery instructions ) I find it hurts in my stomach but not at tops of thighs. 
I'm black & blue all over between clexane & gestone 🙈 x


----------



## Alotbsl

Yes prepare for a bruised tummy I am afraid katemart I don't think there is anyway of stopping it. Don't know about you gals but I don't find the clexane needle that hurts but it's the stinging when the fluid actually goes in. 

Lilypink, are you doing your own gestone jabs? Got my other half doing mine. he had a panic the other day as when he pulled the needle out it bled quite a bit. I spoke to my clinic and they said because of all the blood thinners we are taking eg asprin, clexane, you might find your jabs will bleed a little bit but don't worry.

Hope everyone is going to enjoy the nice weather this weekend.


----------



## KateMart

Thanks ladies. I've been recommended arnica cream for the bruising so will let you know if it makes a difference. Yes I did find it was the second sting that shuts the most, when the liquid goes in, and then afterwards! Oh well, all for a good cause  

The weather is lovely isn't it. Spring is here at last! 

Xx


----------



## Lilypink

Yes DH has been doing progestone for me. 
Well I caved in today tested a little early 10dp5dt BFN - heartbroken! 💔 
Third BFN now on textbook 'perfect ' cycles. Was really hoping that the steriods etc would help although I was only on low doseage 10mg. 
Looks like a trip to Dr Gorgy or serum for further investigations x


----------



## Alotbsl

Lilypink im so sorry but do remember to test again in a few days, I know so many people on here that got a false negative the first time they tested.


----------



## KateMart

Really sorry Lilypink    As I said on the March thread it's definitely worth waiting and using a more sensitive test too xx


----------



## Lilypink

Thanks ladies iv started spotting now 😢 even though I'm still on gestone injections & cyclogest x


----------



## flygirl001

Oh no lilypink, I'm hoping you've just tested too early!  Don't forget they give us a test date for a reason. When were you meant to test? Still crossing fingers for you. Don't worry too much about the spotting, I've had loads. Can the clexane and aspirin make spotting worse or is it too low dose? 

I've got to start clexane soon. I'm dreading it  

Hope everyone's enjoying the sunshine x x


----------



## Lilypink

My OTD is weds by I'm guessing 10dp5dt I should have got a bfp on one test by now! 
My clinic gives OTD's of 14dp but a lot do 10. 
I will still do a test weds & would be a miricle if i get a bfp but think I need to try & be realistic too 😢 xx
Thanks for messages though ladies means a lot xx


----------



## KateMart

Lily Pink I really hope things change for you.

Just did the clexane for today and I think it hurt more! DH did it really quick so the actual jab was ok, it's the aftermath!

I've heard injection wipes can help but not really sure what they are


----------



## Alotbsl

Hi, I only use the alcotip swabs to clean the area they certainly don't help with the stinging. Hold on in there katemart you are doing well with the jabs. We are all amazing ladies to go through all this, don't forget it!


----------



## KateMart

Thanks alotbsl! I'm sure it will get easier with time  

Am I supposed to swap before injecting? As I haven't been so far?


----------



## Alotbsl

No i don't think so, I just got given a packet of these wipes so tend to use them when I remember.


----------



## baboushka24

Katemart: i have everything crossed for you

I don't post much, mainly because i am not "in treatment" but i still read the posts.

Although there are not a lot of ladies left but i guess the bfp are on another forum which makes sense.

Good luck to everyone


----------



## Max 2012

KateMart.  Glad everything went well with the embryo transfer.

Well after conflicting calls I've now been told I need to have the hystoeroscopy done.  Was told it was about a 6 week wait but still not had an appointment through for it yet. So not expecting to return to treatment anytime soon.

Good luck to everyone else though


----------



## Crystal Lil

Katemart - congratulations on being PUPO! 

Lilypink - sorry to hear about bfn - hope you get better news in a couple of days.

I had to use clexane after my fresh cycle was cancelled to help prevent blood clots that can form due to ohss. It was really stingy! Much sorer than the stims or DR jabs.

Turns out that my ET will not be going ahead on 26th or 27th of March after all. Grrr. I spoke to the ward sister the other day and she told me that my consultant couldn't possibly have meant to say that it would. I needed to move my baseline scan because I just found out I've got a job interview next weds now. She offered me an appointment for Thurs next week instead and I wanted to make extra sure that this wouldn't delay anything. The sister said that they will bring me back on Tues 24th March for my action scan (to see if the oestradiol patches have thickened the lining) and if it's thick enough, the ET will go ahead on 2nd or 3rd April. So that's the holiday scuppered. Again. Sod's law, eh? 

It is so frustrating to be given different information by each different person that I speak to. It drives me mad. (Try to stay calm...think happy thoughts...)

Has anyone else here used the patches? I think my doctor said that they would be 100mg (of what, I can't remember! Oestradiol?? Seems like a lot considering I was on 12mg progynova/day last time?). My acupuncturist said that women with high amh and pcos sometimes do have trouble with getting the lining to thicken up. Something to do with usually having multiple follicles generating oestrogen, so the body is used to higher amounts?? I don't know. Urgh. I am not good at all this not knowing.

Hope everyone else is doing well x


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Crystal Lil, thanks for the congrats. Sorry to hear about all the moving about of your appointments. And the holiday! That's rubbish.   sometimes these things do try us, I really hope they sort it out and get you started soon. I think Max had the patches?

Thanks Max, sorry to hear you have to wait. But at least then you can start a cycle knowing that issue has been ruled out or is being treated. Hope you are ok. The waiting is the worst part!

Thanks Baboushka. I hope you are coping ok? Are you thinking of cycling again anytime soon?

AFM I haven't been resting all that much and the dog has been picked up a few times. I figure people with kids get pregnant all the time and he weighs less the a toddler. I'm 3dp5dt and really want to test. No symptoms apart from tummy pains. Did anyone else only have this and get a BFP? 

Xxx


----------



## Emma02

Good luck katemart!!

How're you doing babooushka? Hope all is going ok? Xx

Djjim how're you doing? 

I had my scan yesterday and unfortunately they couldn't detect a heartbeat. The sac and yolk is present, so I am preying it is too soon! I have to go back in a weeks time In the hope that there will be a heartbeat. Pretty heartbroken at the mo, but still taking meds in the hope that it was late implantation xx

Good luck to everyone else! Sending lots of luck your way xxx


----------



## KateMart

Emma I'm so sorry to hear this  . How many weeks are you? It might just have been too early. Lots of ladies on here have had similar at their early scan and a heartbeat is detected later on. FC this is the case for you xxx


----------



## Emma02

Thanks katemart! Well I'm starting to lose some fresh blood now!! Clinic said to not stand and to rest as much as I can and call them again if the bleeding gets worse!! Xx


----------



## baboushka24

Thinking of you loads emma02... Just rest and try to stay positive, how far along are you?


----------



## djjim22

Fingers crossed it is just too early to see heartbeat Emma. I had some bright red blood on saturday which settled over the day and was gone by sunday. Rang clinic yesterday morning and they said there would be no point in scanning me as it was too early to see a heartbeat. How much bleeding have you had? Put your feet up and rest as much as possible. Thinking of you.xx


----------



## Emma02

Thank you baboushka, it's a hard time for us all xx

djjim, hard isn't it! It wasn't lots of bleeding, but very fresh and lasted the day.  I have brown blood today and not very much, so fingers crossed! Called my GP yesterday and they have booked me in for early pregnancy scan tomorrow morning at 9.30! I'm sure we should see something or nothing tomorrow, just an anxious time!!

When is your scan? Xx


----------



## flygirl001

Hi ladies. Hope everyone's well?

Emma, I'm crossing everything for you. Did you have 2 transferred? It might be that one didn't make it.....  
I really hope that there's good news for you tomorrow and you see a heartbeat. 

How are you feeling Kate? Any symptoms?

Frazoz, how are you??

Hope everyone else is ok, sorry it's short but I'm off to see midwife  (yippee) but didn't want to read and run after seeing Emma's post xxx


----------



## KateMart

Emma, hope you are ok. Sending big hugs  . Glad the bleeding is easing, got FC for your scan tomorrow.

Flygirl good luck at the midwife! Is it for a scan or just to chat things through? I had some twinges early on and had a few tummy pains - wasn't sure if they were wind though?!  

I've also been feeling quite sick, really sick today. But that could be the clexane. And I've lost 3lbs in the last 5 days which is odd. But I start eating and then feel full about two seconds later. Again I'm not sure whether to blame the clexane. 5dpt today so 4 days until I'm going to test xx


----------



## baboushka24

Emma02: when i started bleeding , it was constant and fresh blood, until i bled a lot after a couple of days, so it sounds like it stopped for you which is great news... I got everything crossed for you x


----------



## muddy paws

Emma - got fingers crossed for you. I think the bleedng having stopped is a good sign xxx

Kate - you should ask your clinic re clexane. They told me to stop mine because j was getting side effects. I was glad because I hated the injections! Good luck with your test.

I am just exhausted all the time! Also a little bit of nausea has started. I am 6 weeks now.... Scan next week! 

Xx


----------



## KateMart

Muddy paws, really? What side effects were you getting? I thought mine were fairly normal? I'm taking fish oil too, thinking maybe I should at least stop that as it's also a blood thinner. 

Exciting on your scan next week


----------



## muddy paws

yes they told me to stop it because I had blood in my stools - pretty scary but I went to my gp and he said it was prob just piles (great! Lots more of that to look fwd to during pregancy apparently!) and clexane making it bleed more...anyway it went away a few days after I stopped the clexane. Re the fish oil I would check that too - another lady on my clinic forum said she had been told not to take the fish oil when taking Clexane.... I'm sure nothing to worry about but I always think it is worth checking with clinic if you've any questions 
Xxx


----------



## KateMart

Muddy Paws I'm sorry to hear about the blood! Sorry if this is too personal but how did you know there was blood, was it when you wiped?

My nutritionist said it's ok to take low dose fish oil as this is only like eating oily fish, although she said I don't have to take it and I might stop as I have been having loads of flax and other oils containing omega 3. I also take extra vitamin C and she said this can increase the effect. Who knew?

Thanks for the heads up xxx


----------



## baboushka24

Emma02: good luck for the scan this morning, thinking of you xx


----------



## KateMart

Good luck Emma. Got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## flygirl001

Hope everything is on Emma x x


----------



## Emma02

Thanks everyone for your kind wishes! Unfortunately there was no heartbeat today and the measurements don't match my dates and with IVF it's pretty exact! I have to go back next week for another scan and to discuss my options as its possibly a mmc! I called the clinic and they have cancelled my scan on Monday and told me to stop my meds! Devastated!!  That's it for us now! I have a perfect little family and am so lucky to have them.

Good luck to everyone on here and sending you all lots of baby dust and luck!! I'll keep checking on here to see how you all are!!

Much love xxx


----------



## KateMart

Emma, horrible news, I am so sorry to hear this  

xxx


----------



## flygirl001

Oh Emma, my heart sank when I read this.......I'm so sorry. I hope your clinic come up with some answers for you. Take time  Big hugs x x


----------



## muddy paws

Emma - I'm so sorry   Sending you positive thoughts for the next few weeks and lots of luck for your next try xxx


----------



## baboushka24

I feel for you emma, sending you a big hug


----------



## Alotbsl

Emma, I'm so sorry to read your post


----------



## Maygirl09

Sorry been MIA for a while, I've been feeling so ill I get in from work shower and go to bed! Had a stomach virus on top of already hideous morning sickness and really bad pains.
Had some pink and brown spotting on and off past few days so not sure what to expect at my scan next week.
Xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Emma honey I'm so sorry to hear your sad news  

Sending you a big hug - take care hun  
Xxx


----------



## baboushka24

Emma : hope you ok x

Katemart: how are you doing?


----------



## Emma02

Thanks for your messages!  Baboushka I feel your pain too! I still feel pregnant which is the horrible thing about it, but I have read it can take a few weeks for the hormones to return to normal! I shall not rant on as this is not the right thread and I don't want anyone to feel glum! How are you all anyway, hoping you're all feeling well xxx


----------



## KateMart

Emma I am so sorry for you. It's a heartbreaking outcome and don't feel bad about ranting! We are here to support each other so don't be afraid to say how you feel  

Baboushka, I'm ok thanks for asking. 8dp5dt but not tested yet. Am actually quite scared to now I might get a definitive answer. There is a lot to be said for the PUPO bubble. Hope you are Ok?

Maygirl, sorry to hear you've been feeling ill! What day is your scan and how many weeks will you be? Honestly spotting seems so common I'm sure it's nothing to worry about. 

Hope everyone else is ok? Frazoz we haven't heard from you for ages! Xxx


----------



## muddy paws

Katemart - good for you holding out! I tested at 8dp5dt and the line was soooooo faint I didn't trust it. Tested at 10dpt and got a strong line  good luck! xx


----------



## baboushka24

Katemart: all good here, i am now waiting for my period to come and then i'll make an appt with the clinic to start another cycle.
We have 1 blastocyst left so it's our last chance, got to try 

Emna: katemart is right, this thread is made for all of us to express ourselves, whatever those feelings may be. So please feel free to rant


----------



## Frazoz

Evening ladies - I'm ssssoooooo sorry I've been absent I've not been very well with pregnancy symptoms nausea all day, very tired but cant sleep, weird dreams, weeing all the time and then I got a virus so had mirgraine type headaches and anxiety attacks have just felt awful!!

On the plus side had our scan at 7+2 and saw the heartbeat and measured 6+6 which clinic said was great.

Just feel awful about complaining about not feeling well as I feel really lucky to be in this position.

I will do personals when I'm more myself been signed off work so will hopefully be feeling better soon

Love to all you lovely ladies xxxxx


----------



## flygirl001

No worries Frazoz, just good to hear you're ok! Great news about your scan but I'm sorry that you've not been feeling great. I know it's hard not to complain but it's grotty feeling isn't it! It WILL pass soon hon. Look after yourself xx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks for the well wishes ladies, well I have tested and got a faint line! I had the transfer at 1245 so it's only 8.5 days past the 5 day transfer. I'm still scared it could be a chemical though!

Frazoz good to hear from you and great news on your scan! Not so good on not feeling well though, I hope you start to feel better soon. Sounds like the time off to relax will do you good. It sounds like your work can be quite stressful so a break could be the key.  

Flygirl how are you feeling?

Babouska great that you can get started soon. FC that this last frostie is the one!

muddypaws, thanks for the luck, I didn't trust the line today and told DH it was negative. Then he came in and staid there was a line, it just took a few seconds to come up. Just hope it gets darker! How are you?

Hi to everyone else. 

I'm now trying to decide whether I should stop the clexane. I felt ok the previous two nights on it but last night felt very nauseas and dizzy straight afterwards. I'm thinking I will wait til my first beta on Wednesday and ask the nurses to confirm with the consultant what I should do? As it's just a nurse decision at the moment and since he put me on it I think he should device when I come off x


----------



## baboushka24

Wow amazing news katemart! Very happy for you x


----------



## KateMart

Thanks ladies xx


----------



## muddy paws

Congrats Katemart! I know you prob feel cautious still but I'm sure if you test again in a few days you will have a nice strong line  

Frazoz - sorry to hear you feel so rubbish  my nausea is bad now too. I get it all day long and have taken to carrying a box of crackers round with me - eating little and often seems to help.... And drinking lots of water. Hope you feel better soon. 

Baboushka - I'm so glad you have one little blast left for another try  wishing you lots of luck that this will be the one 

Emma - you can rant all you like one here! That's what it is for! Sending you hugs  xxx

Hello to everyone else xxx


----------



## Maygirl09

Emma feel free to rant darling, that's what we're here for.

Thanks Katemart, my scan is Tuesday, I'll be 7.5 weeks.
Congratulations on your BFP!! 

Thanks Flygirl - it does seem common so I hope all is OK.

Frazoz ,  Congratulations on the scan  sorry to hear you're not feeling well though. Sounds like you're having a rough time.
I know what you mean about not wanting to complain, I used to hate hearing pregnant women complain, now I feel bad!
I've never felt so crap! 
Did the doctor sign you off because of the pregnancy? I was thinking about asking the doc to sign me off as I picked up the bug from the office and feel loads worse at work - but I didn't know if I could get signed off for that? 
Xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Hi ladies, had our scan this morning and all looks perfect, still a little heartbeat and measures on schedule 

I'm still having the sharp pains though and asked the nurse about it, she said it is too early for stretching pains so I'm not sure what it is. Anyone else had sharp pains and cramps on both sides?

Also, they've only given me drugs up to 10 weeks and said that's standard, I thought it was 12 - anyone know which it should be?

Xxx


----------



## KateMart

May girl that is fantastic news! So happy for you! When is your next scan?

That doesn't sound right about not getting stretching pains yet, everything I have read said they are there from the start as the uterus grows. 

Hope everyone else is well?

Tomorrow is OTD for me, I POAS the last three days using FRERs. Today the line is thicker but not sure if it's necessarily darker. I need to book a beta tomorrow after testing again but starting to get a bit nervous. 

Am still feeling quite ill. So dizzy and like I am in a permanent hangover daze. You know the kind where you think you're going to die?!

Xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Thanks Flygirl - yeah it is scary! 10 weeks whoo! Not long until your next scan  I've been trying to call and book a midwife appointment but it's constantly engaged!

Thanks Katemart - I've actually booked a private scan at 10 weeks (2nd April) just can't wait 4 days weeks! I read that too which is why I suggested that's what the pains are, but she said to see my GP as she didn't think it was 'stretching' pains.
Yey! You're definitely pregnant  especially if you're feeling rough - it's a good sign apparently if you feel like crap!
Xxx


----------



## KateMart

Maygirl, I think so many ladies get those pains, even in the 2ww. I'd try not to worry, sometimes the nurses don't seem to know best. Obviously worth mentioning to your GP but don't panic. 

Totally understand you booking a private scan, if I get that far I will have one at that stage too. We work so hard to get this far, we need to know if everything's ok!

I am just so nervous of having another chemical, it's sending me mad..I'm not sure if the symptoms are the medication or the pregnancy. Just hoping the HCG is a good number tomorrow  

Xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Ah bless you honey - past bad experiences must make it really hard to relax. I'm sure it will be fine - let us know what your number is tomorrow, good luck hun!

Thanks for reassuring me 
Xxx


----------



## KateMart

Beta came back as 35 so looks like another chemical for me. Must have some sort of issues, I knew last time that there was something going on, but they just told me it was bad luck. I'm going to stop the clexane because I am sick of the stuff, literally! And it didn't do me any good anyway. Got to go back Friday for a second bloods to confirm x


----------



## Katy_81

Katemart - I've been checking in on you and I'm so sorry to hear its another chemical. I know how you are feeling as the exact same thing has happened with me aswell. I've been doing lots of research so if you want to chat feel free to pm me. Look after yourself   Xx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Katy, I'm so sorry to hear this happened to you again as well. It just doesn't seem fair. Will PM you xx


----------



## baboushka24

Oh katemart, i am sorry to hear that
Thinking of you x


----------



## Maygirl09

So sorry Katemart   sending big hugs  
Xxx


----------



## muddy paws

Katemart - I'm so sorry to hear it was a CP   I hope your clinic can work out why it has happened again and find a solution xxx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks ladies. Clinic has just confirmed levels are down to 9 so I have to stop meds and wait to bleed.  

Not been treated at all well by the clinic as they won't scan me after I bleed to check it's clear despite that hideous DR bleed I had. They also took over three hours to give me today's bloods and I had to phone and chase them before they called. A final punch in the face was that our consultant can't do a review appointment til May.

We are NHS but I am now getting some tests done privately and we may even do our next FET privately and have our three remaining embryos transfered somewhere else. 

Hope you are all ok, thanks for your support xx


----------



## baboushka24

How awful to be treated like that in such a difficult situation 
I am sure you can request a scan at your early pregnancy unit, they did one for me even though i had miscarried already. I would definitely insist to have one done.
Are you based in london?


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Babouska. I'm based in Surrey. Our clinic is really close by, only about two miles, not sure where there would be an EPU but a bit scared that they will tell me to go home


----------



## Maygirl09

That's such a shame they weren't supportive of you, I really feel for you hun. I can't imagine how hard it is to have it happen again 

Will they run tests to find out if there's anything wrong?
Xxx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Maygirl. 

No they don't do any testing at my clinic apart from thrombophillia screens which I had done after my first chemical. They came back clear. I will have to go to another clinic for immunes and think we will get DH to a urologist too xx


----------



## Maygirl09

How are you doing today katemart? Xx


----------



## KateMart

Hi Maygirl, I'm ok, thanks for asking. DH and I walked the couple of miles into town and back today and got a coffee and bought some nice stuff for the house. We then did a spring clean, which was kind of cathartic in the circumstances. 

We've both had our moments, the over riding emotion is frustration, as well as sadness of course. It just doesn't seem fair that this has happened twice to us in such a similar way.

I'm also still to bleed. I guess my HCG levels aren't quite low enough yet. I know it will feel better once it's gone.

Sorry to bring the thread down. I know we will get back on our feet eventually, it will just take a bit longer this time.

How are you getting on? And everyone else? Would love to hear some good news xx


----------



## Maygirl09

Its good you are leaning on each other and taking your mind off things a bit.
It is unfair, especially when it happens to people who really want a child 

Have you got some time off work?

You're not bringing the thread down hun - it's sometimes easier to talk to people you don't really know.

I'm doing ok thanks,hope you other ladies are good.
Xxx


----------



## KateMart

We have just had a week off at home, and I'm freelance so going back doesn't bother me too much. It's only a short walk from my bed to desk  

I think normality will do us both good next week. I just hope the physical bit is out the way soon as DH's parents are down at the weekend and last time I had a migraine during the MC (and had to write a 1000 word piece for work!). Also hoping we can go out for a nice meal and some wine next weekend!

Thanks for asking after me xx


----------



## Crystal Lil

Very sorry to hear your news Katemart. It's not fair. I don't really have any words of comfort but I think I can understand your sadness and frustration. Sounds like you are taking good care of yourself, which is so important. I hope your in-laws can be nice and supportive for you when they visit. A nice meal and some wine sounds like just the ticket. x


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Crystal Lil. Hope you are ok too. Are you doing another cycle soon? Xx


----------



## Crystal Lil

I'm doing ok, thanks. I'm on estraderm patches at the moment. I have a scan on Tuesday to see if my lining has thickened up. If so, ET will go ahead the following Thurs or Fri. I think I'm having some strange side effects from the patches...I definitely feel less irritable and depressed since I started them, so that's good. I've been a bit restless in the night, though, and feel like my heart rate might be raised slightly. Sometimes I feel like I've had too much coffee - and I haven't been drinking any!  It's not too bad - I'm actually glad to feel full of beans in the mornings instead of feeling like I have to drag my sorry self out of bed like a big sad sack. I'm a bit nervous that the lining won't have thickened again but my consultant said that she was very confident that it would this time, so trying my best to stay positive.

I hope you aren't brought down by any migraines and that a little bit of routine helps when you go back to work. Take good care of yourself xx


----------



## KateMart

Those patches sound bad and good! Is the wakefulness listed as any of the side effects? Good luck for Tuesday and a lovely thick lining. Your ET has come around quickly.

I really hope this is your time!xx


----------



## Crystal Lil

Thanks, KateMart. I don't remember seeing the wakefulness listed on the info that came with the patches. I'll need to have another look. It's such a bummer that I got OHSS the first time round - my lining was over 9mm then! However, I guess we wouldn't have eight frosties now without the overstimulation, so swings and roundabouts, eh? The passage of time takes on a new meaning when you're going through this but yes - it hasn't been a tortuous wait this time, thank goodness. Lots going on at work and at home to keep me busy, so that helps.


----------



## Alotbsl

Hello everyone I am still lurking around.

Fly girl that's great news and so happy everything was okay, that's the first milestone done and dusted.

I am 11w1d today and have my 12 w scan booked for next Thursday, I am so nervous even now.


----------



## Crystal Lil

Hi flygirl - that must have been such a relief! Glad to hear all is ok. 

Alitbsl - good luck with your scan - exciting!

I am also still lurking! My lining was 13mm at my scan last Tues, so the transfer will go ahead this Thursday (2nd April). We are lucky to have some very good quality embryos, so I am feeling hopeful. Going on holiday today for a week to a cottage about an hour away from the clinic. So it will be easy to get there and back for ET. Looking forward to plenty of relaxation. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. X


----------



## Alotbsl

Good luck for Thursday crystal lil, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Hi everyone,

Lurking too!

Kate Mart, i'm so sorry to hear your news, So disappointed for you, it's so unfair. I hope you are ok.  

I've wanted to write sooner, but I've been sooo horribly sick! all day everyday,  pretty much in bed for the last 3 weeks,  and on top of that we're moving house. Been vomiting,  sleeping, standing up for 10 mins to half heartedly pack a box, be sick and then go back to bed. Although it's all really exciting, it's just awful timing! Been wanting both these things to happen for years , so it's typical that they are happening at exactly the same time!


I'm 10weeks 1 day today, have had 2 scans so far and all seems good! I think i'm starting to feel better. Mornings are a bit sicky/wobbly, but i'm pretty sure sickness is passing! I had a few acupuncture sessions and it was a miracle incase anyone else needs some help with the sickness! 

Oh Alotbsl! Good luck for your 12 week scan! it's so scary, but it's going to be great to get to that point!
and Flygirl, not long for you either! so glad all is fine, that must have been very scary.

Crystal Lil, what a great plan to be staying at a cottage so you can relax for your transfer! that sounds perfect. Good luck ! 

I can't wait to come off the progesterone! anyone else had enough of it?  playing havoc with my digestion now, the clinic said i'll feel loads better when I stop the drugs.

Sorry to be moany,  It's weird to have such great news, but feel so pants.

I hope everyone else is ok.


----------



## Crystal Lil

Bristol Bluebird - woah, sounds like you've got a lot going on! Good luck with the move and hope the sickness fades soon. That sounds awful. Good tip on the acupuncture. 

Fly girl - good luck to you too for tmw. Hope you get to see the littl'un. We decided just to have one frostie transferred this time. It's our first actual transfer (though it's our 3rd cycle!) and we've got 8 really good quality 5 day blasts, so we decided just to go for 1 for this try. I really would like to avoid twins if poss! If we're not successful we might reevaluate next time. 

Alotbsl - is it your scan tmw? Hope everything goes great. 

We are having a great break. Lots of dog walks on deserted beaches and reading in front of the fire. Wee bit nervous about tmw but hopeful too. Have warned my partner that my feet will need to be up for 24hrs after the ET - ha ha. 

Hope everyone else is hanging on in there. X


----------



## Maygirl09

Hi ladies, so sorry I haven't written for a while - I've been checking on you all but had zero energy to even write back!
I've been signed off work the last 2 weeks with bad sickness, it lasts all day and I feel so awful!

Flygirl - good to hear all was OK after your scare! Thanks for the heads up.

Alotsbl - How did your scan go today?

Crystal Lil - Hope your transfer went well today! How many did you transfer?

Bristol Bluebird - I'm glad to hear your sickness is passing, I really hope mine does soon I'm going crazy!
I'm 10 weeks today!

Hope you're all OK xx


----------



## Crystal Lil

Hope you're feeling better soon, Maygirl. That sounds terrible.

Well - at long last, I am PUPO! ET went fine. A bit uncomfortable because of full bladder but no dramas. They thawed 2 embryos because the first one looked borderline. We just had one transferred. Now we just have to wait until the 16th to test...


----------



## Maygirl09

Thanks Crystal, congratulations on being PUPO  xx


----------



## baboushka24

Crytal: all the best and i got everything crossed for you 

Well done to all the pregnant ladies, your babies will be here in no time 

Thinking of all the ladies for whom it didn't work out , your time will come!

Afm , i got an appointment on 15/04 to start next (and last) cycle 

Take care everyone


----------



## Alotbsl

Hi to everyone. Just a quick update from me.

I had my 12 week scan yesterday and everything was fine, can't believe it, So much anxiety bult up i couldn't stop myself having a little cry. They now tell me I'm actually 13 weeks on Monday so I'm further along than I thought. 

I can also start weaning off most of my drugs which will be amazing. 

Good luck to everyone at whatever stage you are at, keep us all up to date with your goings on.


----------



## Crystal Lil

Baboushka - I hope that your next cycle is the one for you. Good luck with your appointment next week.

Alotbsl - wow, that is so great. It must have been such a relief! And it will be so good to come off all the drugs too.

So - today I am 5dp5dt. The clinic told me to test on the 16th April - so 2 full weeks after the ET. Hope I can hold out! Not tempted yet, though. Still way too early. I am having lots of symptoms but they are probably just effects from the estrogen & progesterone. Quite a lot of mild cramping over the last 2 days - some sharper cramps around where I imagine my right ovary to be. Swollen & tender breasts - but that's always the case for me post-O, pre-AF, so I assume that's the cyclogest/progesterone at work. Nothing for it but to wait... I'm back at work today after being off for the last week and having trouble getting back into it. Can't concentrate on anything at all!

Hope everyone else is doing okay x


----------



## Alotbsl

Crystal how exciting, everything crossed for the 16th.


----------



## summerbell

Ladies I am back!  Where has the time gone?  I am trying to catch up on all the news.  AF is on it's way so I'll be off for a scan tomorrow or Friday.  Then down regs for 2 weeks (a week in Egypt to chill me out) and back for a transfer some time in May.  I have had a good couple of months - trying to get healthy, lost a stone in weight and been training for a marathon walk which I shoud just fit in before my FET - all go!  I hope you are all OK - here we go again!!


----------



## Crystal Lil

Congratulations on being so healthy, summerbell! And good luck with your next cycle. You sound upbeat and ready for it!


----------



## Crystal Lil

Hi Ladies. Hopefully some are still reading this. So today, I'm 10dp5dt. Am holding out on testing, so far because otd is in another 4 days. I am feeling a bit fluey today - does anyone know if that would be the cyclogest? I really really want to know if it's worked!!!! But also don't want to test in case it's a bfn.


----------



## muddy paws

Hi Crystal, I got my bfp at 10dp5dt on first urine of the day... I felt really tired from about 2 days after my transfer (and ever since! I'm now 10weeks pg) so if you are feeling run down that may be a good sign... Xx


----------



## Crystal Lil

Thanks Muddypaws! I have been feeling tired. It's hard to know whether all the things I'm feeling are just because of the drugs or whether they're 'good signs'. Won't know til I test - the agony!


----------



## Domgirl

Hiya ladies frozen cycle starts today so pleased thinga are now moving forward xx


----------



## Bristol bluebird

Hi everyone,

Internet just switched on from the move, feel like I've missed a lot. Been catching up on all your news!

Alotsb! Hurray congratulations on your scan! such a relief , I was 12 weeks last friday, but have my scan on Wednesday, so can't fully relax until then. Sickness has pretty much gone! Thank goodness! 

Crystal Lil. YEah! not long till you test! Congrats on Being PUPO!

Summerbell, Good luck with your next cycle. Sounds like you are starting it in great shape!

I hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Crystal Lil

Domgirl - good luck for this cycle. I hope this is the one that works for you!

Thanks Bristol Bluebird. Hope you've settled in to your new place. Glad to hear your sickness has died down - that must be a relief. Good luck for your scan tomorrow. Not tooo much longer to wait now!

Thanks flygirl001. Clexane is horrible, isn't it? Hope your cold is due to a growth spurt too!

My OTD is Thursday - 14dp5dt. It's been quite a long wait! I bought some hpts yesterday and woke up at 2.30am busting for a pee. Was tempted to test but my partner was asleep and I didn't want to get bad news alone! He's really keen that we wait until OTD - he doesn't want me to be disappointed if I test early and get a false negative - but I think that's pretty unlikely at this stage, from what I've read. Anyway, I suppose it's not too much longer to wait until OTD now. I really want to know - but only if it's good news!! So I'm too scared to poas. Better to stay PUPO!

I cannot help but symptom spot. I had some mild cramping that would have fitted with implantation - from 2-4dp5dt. I've had some twinging around the ovaries. I need to pee all the time. The last few days, I've had a bit of what I would describe as 'pressure' around the uterus area - not cramping as such - just a sensation I can feel sometimes. No spotting or bleeding. I swear certain smells and tastes are more pronounced, but I could be imagining that. Yesterday there was some EWCM. It's so hard. A lot of this stuff could just be due to the progesterone/cyclogest and/or estrogen patches that I'm on. Anyway, only 2 more sleeps...

Hope everyone else is doing okay. xx


----------



## muddy paws

You are doing so well holding out Crystal Lil! It is better to do that really - not that I managed it! Wishing you lots of luck for Thursday!!!! xxx
PS - symptoms sound positive!


----------



## Crystal Lil

Thanks muddy paws. x


----------



## Alotbsl

Hi everyone, glad to see things are moving along for everyone. Sorry I'm not very good at personals but keep us all updated on goings on, wishing everyone well at whatever stage you are at.

Argh, fly girl you mention metallic taste, I have literally had a strong metallic taste in my mouth since I transfered and still have it now. I'm putting on so much weight as I need to constantly eat and drink to take the taste away and I'm not even joking. That was and has been the only symptom I've had.


----------



## Crystal Lil

Bfn for me today 😢


----------



## Alotbsl

Oh crystal lil I'm so sorry but please test again tomorrow I know so many ladies who got a false negative the first test. Big hug to you. I know it's tough but please Take it easy today and be kind to yourself.


----------



## Domgirl

Sorry to hear hun big hugs xx


----------



## KateMart

Crystal I'm so sorry. Do test again tomorrow, I really hope it changes for you. 

Sorry I've been awol, I've been reading the thread and catching up with your journeys, some great news on here too. Hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## Crystal Lil

Thanks everyone. I think the chances of it changing tomorrow are pretty slim, though - I'm 13dp5dt today. We are now talking about whether to transfer our 6 remaining embies to a local private clinic and try again. Our current NHS unit is 1hr40mins away and the waiting list - last time I checked - is about 4 months before we could get started on another cycle. I am 41 years old now and do not want to be on this fertility treatment journey for too much longer. I need my life back! I think if we could have 2 more goes before the end of this year, then we could probably say we'd given it our best shot and start looking at traveling/getting more dogs/enjoying our freedom. There has to be more to life than being on this bloody merry-go-round. Of course, I am sad and disappointed and angry at how unfair it all is and I just need to let that be the case for just now. xxx


----------



## muddy paws

So sorry to hear that Crystal. I completely understand you wanting to get off the IVF merry go round! It takes over your life and that is exhausting. 
I don't know where you are based but my clinic CRGH in London has really good FET results (better than fresh for some age groups!) so I would recommend checking them out xxx


----------



## Crystal Lil

Thanks muddy paws. I'm in Glasgow, so London's not really an option, unfortunately. I'm going to check out my options locally and ask some of the others in the regional forums what their experiences are of the private clinics here. I'll also double check what the waiting times are with our NHS unit. Gives me something to do other than dwell on the bfn, anyway! x


----------



## muddy paws

Ah well good luck with whatever you decide Crystal. Can you find out about why it might not have implanted? Maybe a lining issue? Sounds like it was a top blasto... Did they scan your uterus for polyps / uneven lining beforehand? The good news is you still have lots of frosties. Stay positive  I'm sure it will happen for you next time xxx


----------



## Crystal Lil

Thanks, muddy paws. I just spoke to the nurse at my clinic. She said that she could book me in for an appointment with the consultant to review the case but she also said that they use a pretty standard protocol as long as there were no major problems with the last cycle. She has put me back on the waiting list for now, which is 3-4 months long.

They did a transvaginal ultrasound scan 9 days before the transfer. They didn't say if they were looking for polyps or uneven lining and they didn't mention whether they saw anything like that. The lining was 13mm thick at that point, and that seemed to be all they were looking for. At the previous scan the nurse had mentioned that they would be looking for a triple line - but again, that wasn't mentioned at my next scan. On the day of the transfer, all they said was 'that went very well'. But I don't really know what that means!

To be honest, my clinic do not seem to personalise their protocols hardly at all and I have not found them to be particularly informative about details - I've had to do my own research and ask lots of questions - many of which have not been well answered. That's one of the reasons why I'm thinking about moving to a private clinic. I have made an appointment to see a consultant at GCRM (private clinic in Glasgow) for next Thursday - so I'll see what they advise.

Maybe just bad luck this time - the embryologist seemed to suggest that if I didn't get pregnant it was most likely due to chromosomal abnormalities in the embryo. I understand that this is more likely with older women. So even though the embryos look like they're good quality, there could be some abnormality that prevents them from developing.


----------



## summerbell

Crystal I am so sorry   It's awful when it doesn't work out as planned.  I am in a similar situation to you (39 now) on my last NHS funded cycle (in Edinburgh) and have 3 months between FET's.  I knew at my last go it just wasn't right - I didn't feel great and the process seemed to go on forever.  I have 5 left in the freezer and am begging for them to go back 2 at a time just to get this over and move on with my life one way or another.  I won't do another ovulation stimulation as the last one nearly finished me off!  I feel as though I am going through the motions so if it doesn't work out I can look back and say I gave it my best shot - I don't want to have any regrets later in life.  I really wish you all the best with your journey and hope that it does work out - keep us all posted with your next stages


----------



## KateMart

Hi Crystal,

I find that the standard response to miscarriage and failed implantation is 'chromosomal abnormalties'. It makes me question how the grading system works!

Have you thought about getting some tests done for example for immune response or blood clotting issues? If the tests are too expensive or not available they can put you on a protocol for this with clexane and steroids - worth asking about.

Also have you had a HSG? I haven't although it's one of the first tests done on a woman as we had male factor so everything was rushed along.

It's annoying that clinics often don't give us the information we need! IVF is developing all the time but some tend to stick to old protocols. But it's the age old thing of they can't just do the same thing over and over and expect a different result.

Hope everything works out for you xx


----------



## Crystal Lil

Thanks summerbell. It's such an ordeal, isn't it? I hope they let you transfer 2 next time. It really should be your choice at this stage, shouldn't it? Very best of luck and hope it works out for you too.

Katemart - I'm going to ask about all of this at the consultation next week. I'm going to see if we can be as thorough and aggressive as possible! I did have an HSG done about 5 or so years ago. At that time, the results were inconclusive. One tube was definitely open but the dye didn't go all the way up the other one. They couldn't see any obvious kinks or blockages and so they said they couldn't say for definite one way or the other. Sometimes it just doesn't have enough pressure behind it, or something. In any case, they said that ivf by-passes the fallopian tube, so it was irrelevant. Do you know if blocked tubes can affect ivf processes/outcomes? Thanks for your good wishes and I hope the same for you. Are you undergoing further investigations yourself?


----------



## KateMart

Crystal, great that sounds like a really good idea. I heard that blockages can affect things but not sure why - so might be worth asking (if they know!). I might be wrong though.

Have you thought about going abroad? I am seriously considering Serum in Greece as they seem to be way more advanced there than the UK - and much cheaper. Serum also do the 'hidden C' test which is for hidden chlamydia (perhaps this could be the problem with fallopian tubes). Rather than the swab they do here, they test the menstrual blood to check there are no infections in the uterus. Gross but about £200 so quite cheap and can be done via the post.

On the immune side we are going to see Dr G in London, he is pricey, about £2k.

Your doc can do thrombophillia and immune level ones which are thyroid etc - these are usually for repeat MC but in IVF implantation failure should be treated the same. If you have an understanding doc it could save a few £££.

xxx


----------



## KateMart

I have had the thrombophillia one via my clinic (£200) and the doc did my immune level one. I am also going to do hidden C at my next AF xx


----------



## KateMart

Don't think tubal problems can affect IVF actually. This explains it well.

I think with the HCG it can also pick up this like abrasions that can have an impact on implantation. x

http://www.advancedfertility.com/tubal.htm

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Crystal Lil

Do you know, I hadn't even considered going abroad, Katemart. That is definitely worth exploring. I could really do with a holiday!!! Since it's looking like we'd pay around £1500 plus drugs for the FET anyway, might as well explore all the options. Thanks for all the information. I hope you get to the bottom of things with your investigations. I'd be keen to hear how you get on. xxx


----------



## KateMart

I think full IVF is about £3k in Greence. They all speak perfect english and even send some people away to TTC after a course of anti-biotics.

I have an NHS try left but really need a break for a few months. We'll go again in October after a few weddings and a trip to New York. If that fails we might be off to Greece.

I'll let you know how I get on, keep us updated too! Sometimes a slight change in  protocol (or even country!) can make a massive difference. xx


----------



## Crystal Lil

Good for you taking a break, Katemart. Hope you enjoy it and replenish your energy stores a bit!

BFN again this morning, so that's it confirmed. Now got the grizzly task of telling everyone who's waiting to hear the news. Ugh. We decided definitely to move our embryos to Glasgow and throw everything at it for up to 2 more FETs. Go hard or go home! So at least by the end of this year we can get off this trip one way or the other. Xx


----------



## KateMart

Sorry to hear that  . But glad you are getting started again soon. Sometimes it really is just the way - throw everything at it, I really hope it works for you xx


----------



## muddy paws

Sorry to hear of the confirmed bfn Crystal but glad you have made a decision about your private treatment. 
Will you consider transferring 2 at a time on the next go? I got the impression that was recommended for women over 38... Xx


----------



## Crystal Lil

Thanks muddy paws and flygirl. I definitely would consider transferring 2 next time. I'm going to discuss it with the consultant at our appointment next week. Ours were graded as very high quality and so we were encouraged to transfer only one - but one of the 4AAs didn't survive the thaw and the other didn't implant (or didn't grow) - so grading obviously isn't everything.

I have a feeling that I had my thyroid checked a few years back when I was getting my PCOS diagnosis and starting this whole journey. At that time, anyway, the test didn't show up any issues. I suppose it's something that can change over time, though? I know other women with PCOS have had thyroid issues as well.

I tried to go into work yesterday but it was a bit of a disaster, so I'm staying home today to recover. My dogs are keeping me company. 

Hope you are all doing well xx


----------



## baboushka24

Crystal:giving you a big hug  Your time will come
Stay positive

Hope everyone is doing well 

Afm, i've just gone back on the rollercoaster ride!! Had an appt on 15/04 and starting spray beginning of may for transfer end of may/beg of june! 
Our last blastocyst better be the one!! Fingers crossed 

Take care everyone x


----------



## muddy paws

Crystal - the nhs missed my thyroid levels when they checked them. My tsh level was 2.9 and their cut off is 3 but CRGH said they like your levels to be below 2.5 so they put me on thyroxine for first 12 weeks of pregnancy. I think it is worth getting your levels checked again. Also take a vitamin d supplement if you aren't already - 20 mg was what I was told by clinic.
My clinic did a 3D sis which is a 3d scan of your uterus. That's how they found the polyp I needed removing. I then had a hysteroscopy to remove it and even out my lining - this acts as an endo scratch too if done the month before transfer. 
At the time I got frustrated at all the tests and procedures (and the cost of them!) but actually I think that thorough checking helps so much. As fly girl says I'd rather have that than lots of failed cycles. I think you are right to go private. Get them to check everything they can! Good luck xxx

Baboushka - great news that you are ready to start again  wishing you loads and loads of luck for this cycle xxx


----------



## baboushka24

Hi ladies

Not sure if anyone is reading these posts but just wanted to say hello to all the bumps and the future bumps

Hope everyone is doing ok, afm starting treatment on 07/05, feeling quite philosofical about it at the moment to be honest, i am sure it will change soon

Take care

Xx


----------



## Olivia

Hi baboushka, 

I haven't really posted much on this thread but I have read through it as I too had FET when you did and unfortunately mine ended in M/C 😞

Good luck with your next FET! How many do you have in the freezer? We have 1blast-eek!

Olivia 😊


----------



## baboushka24

Hi olivia

Sorry to hear about your m/c  
I only have 1 blastocyst left as well so i know the feeling
Let's see what the future has in store for us, got to try haven't we?

Best of luck

X


----------



## Spring chicken

For those who remember me....had a FET in january, but BFN.

Had a fresh cycle (with donor eggs) in april...and it worked.. with one blast we got  BFP. 

Just wanted to let you ladies know 

Good luck everyone


----------



## Max 2012

Hi everyone

Congrats to all the BFP's and sorry to hear about the bfn's and m/c's.

I have still been following the thread.  If you remember I was the first one due to transfer in January but ended up having it cancelled due to lining issues.  Well here I am 3 months later and no further on! I am finally having my hystoeroscopy tommorrow afternoon so hopefully that should clear some issues up so that I can get started again. I'm hoping to do a natural cycle next time if the hystoeroscopy shows no issues, see if I can get a better lining on my own rather than the synthetic hormones. But if they do find something it could add months to getting started again. Feeling quite nervous now for what they may or may not find. 

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Ianaleena

Spring chicken I remember you I got my bfn around the same time , and I've recently got my BFP third time lucky  congrats to you


----------



## Ianaleena

Thank you flygirl


----------



## baboushka24

It's so lovely to hear about your good news ladies

Wow ianaleena, that was quick, how many cycles did you have in between?


----------



## Ianaleena

I did my first cycle in sep then fet in January , then fresh cycle end of march  third time lucky


----------



## baboushka24

Brilliant new ianaleena , congrats


----------



## KateMart

Wow congrats Ianaleena and Spring Chicken!  

Hope everyone else is well. Any news?

I'm having another FET in June/July, and getting tested for NK cells at the Lister too.This FET I'll be having fragmin, steroids and a scratch, with two put back - and whatever I might need if the Lister recommends.

Has anyone else done a similar protocol? Also has anyone had a hysterscopy? As my consultant recommended one but I'll have to go NHS and wait as it's £2k privately. So might have to miss that before this cycle.

xx


----------



## Max 2012

Hi KateMart

I had my hysteroscopy last week on the nhs. I live in Manchester and the waiting time was 6 weeks from referal. They found nothing wrong with my lining so hoping to have a natural fet cycle this month all being well. Af due this weekend so can request treatment and see if they have room for me this month.  Really hoping so as I am off work the week I would need to attend for the daily blood tests.

That sounds like you have everything covered for your next cycle.  Glad to see you can try again next month.


----------



## KateMart

Hi Max,

Oh that's not long to wait. I don't think that even then I'd have time to try this cycle and privately is just too expensive. I have a hunch that it's NK cells with me, but obviously might be wrong. 

How was it, did it hurt? In a way it must be frustrating when they don't find anything, but hopefully the break would have done you so good and this will be the cycle that works  

Looks like we may be cycling at a similar time again! Xx


----------



## Alotbsl

Katemart, I was at the Lister, can't recommend them enough!


----------



## KateMart

Alotbsl, that's good to know! If we have to pay for a full cycle next year there is a chance we could end up there! I just hope they find NK cells as it could be a quick fix to my problem (I'm hoping...)

Xxx


----------



## baboushka24

Hi ladies

Hope everyone is fine , i am currently at guy's hospital in london bridge and they are very good, i had my son thanks to them  
Our first cycle was on the nhs and it's now my second frozen cycle with them which i am paying for privately. I would definitely recommend them , they also specialise in pgd. Another added benefit is i think their prices are very reasonable.
Waiting for my period to come now to start tablets,feels really weird but i refuse to get excited this time

Take care 
Xx


----------



## summerbell

Hi Ladies, 

I  am booked in for transfer 1 week from today!  Here we go again!  I am the same cannot get excited - really just going through the motions.  

Hope you are all well x


----------



## KateMart

Hi Summerbell, that's great news. I know what you mean about just going through the motions, I feel a bit like that after this cycle, but it's worth just trying to relax and staying positive. Has the cycle gone ok so far?

Baboushka, glad you are getting started, Guys sound great - and hopefully they will be the ones to help this frostie be the one  .

I think it is easy for us to feel a bit down about things and agree that not getting excited sets you up for a fall. But I do think PMA helps! It's just easier said than done.

I am waiting for AF to start and should be about a week. I'm then having a pelvic assessment scan and starting DR on day 21, so about a month! 

xx


----------



## Max 2012

Hi Summerbell

It sounds like we will be on the 2ww together as of next week then. Im having a natural fet this time. So have to attend hospital every morning now (since Wednesday just gone) so that they can check daily for my LH surge. Hopefully that should be at some point in the next few days, and then will have it put back 3 days after surge is detected.

Kate mart sounds like you are ready to get going again soon and shouldnt be too far behind us.


----------



## baboushka24

Summerbell & max : good luck for the transfer  

Katemart: i hope that all goes well with the tests and that you can start again very soon

Take care xx


----------



## summerbell

Hi All

Had my transfer on Thursday and then felt awful all weekend - severe headache and vomiting    Anyway feeling much better now my official OTD is this Saturday but the clinic don't do testing on a Saturday so I go in on Monday.  I'll probably do a HPT Thursday or Friday.

Max how are you getting on?  Have you transferred yet?

Katemart I wish you well - hopefully you'll be transferring soon.  Baboushka have you started yet?


----------



## KateMart

Congrats on being PUPO Summerbell, but sorry to hear you've been unwell. Hoping it's a good sign that a BFP is on its way.  

I had my pelvic assessment scan last week and everything was fine so DR to start in two weeks, transfer around 15 July. I'm off to the Liser tomorrow for the NK cell tests.

How is everyone else getting on?

xx


----------



## summerbell

Well ladies being the impatient lady that I am I tested yesterday - BFN, then again today BFP   

Woo hoo - although trying not to get too excited as it is still very early days but a step in the right direction.

Hope everyone else is OK and things are going well


----------



## KateMart

Ahh Summerbell that's amazing!     

So happy for you! How many days past transfer are you? xx


----------



## KateMart

Oh forgot to say, I've had my Chicago bloods taken at the Lister and also a repeat TSH as mine was borderline at 2.2 in November. I was very impressed with Dr Thum. Just hope they find something I can treat this time x


----------



## summerbell

Hi Kate mart

I am 7days post transfer today OTD is Saturday but the clinic don't do bloods on a Saturday so I'll go in on Monday for that.  I will however be peeing on sticks everyday from now until then  

I have lost the thread a wee bit - are all your tests related to the MC's?  I hope you get some answers soon that will help.  Have you tried accupuncture?  Sometimes these things can help with immune issues too.

I really cannot believe it I was convinced at the start it had worked, then yesterday some of the symptoms started to fade (sore (.)(.)  ) then it came back today - such a roller coaster!  Then all the worry about it sticking.  My hubby really couldn't get excited when I told him - poor scone. He said he is happy but just worried now.

Best of luck xx


----------



## KateMart

Ah wow Summerbell, you are an early tester  . It's a really good sign that you've got a BFP at this point. With my chemicals, the line was faint at 9 and 10 days past transfer. FC that it's a sticky one for you, don't blame you for keeping testing, it's reassuring to see the line getting darker.

Yes my tests are for immune problems that could be causing the MCs. Due to start DR 9 June. I do acupuncture, find it relaxing but not sure it would have stopped my MCs xx


----------



## Ianaleena

Summerbell  big congrats I remember you from another cycle so glad you got you BFP


----------



## baboushka24

Massive congrats summerbell 

Katemart: hope the clinic will be able to help you very soon.

Afm should have a scan in a week or 2 to see lining thickness, fingers crossef


----------



## KateMart

How is everyone getting on?

I start DR next Tuesday ekk! Scratch is booked for Monday although no time given as yet. I am expecting my immune results the end of this week, and my Hidden C should be back by early next week.

xx


----------



## Max 2012

Hello

We were going for a natural fet cycle last month, but despite going in for daily bloods it fell that I surged over the two days that we were away which also clashed with the transfer day falling over the bank holiday weekend.  So AF arrived tonight so will call the hospital in the morning to request to start again this month. 

Good luck with the results kate mart. Looks like we will be cycling similar time again. 

Congrats sumerbell!


----------



## summerbell

Hey Everyone

Max I am sorry your cycle has been delayed but hopefully this month.

Kate - it looks as though things are moving for you now.  

I am doing fine - just plodding along waiting for the 7 week scan now (and hoping we get that far) - we're always waiting for something ladies  

Take care xx


----------



## Max 2012

Thanks summerbell. When is your scan?

I spoke with the hospital this morning and everything is fine and going ahead this month now. I start going in for daily bloods now from Thursday 11th June up until my LH surge is detected.


----------



## summerbell

Max that's exciting!  

My scan is Monday 22nd June (7 weeks) - time is dragging, seems like forever since I had my BFP and I am just hoping and praying to make it to the scan  

Don't think we'll ever stop worrying!

Let me know how you get on x


----------



## Max 2012

Hi Summerbell

Well surge was detected today and so having my transfer on Friday 19th  . So excited to get to this stage again.  Its been a long time coming. Good luck for your scan next week,  bet you can't wait, just one more week to go.


----------



## baboushka24

Having my transfer today, hope our embie survives the thaw 
Feeling nervous now

Hope everyone is fine , good luck max for Friday x


----------



## KateMart

Good luck today Baboushka! Let us know how it goes. 

Summerbell, not long now until your scan!

Max so exciting that you'll be transferring soon  

I'm on antibiotics for a urea plasma infection found with the hidden c tests. 25 days eek! NK cells came back slightly high I think, consultation is next Wednesday, the same day as my baseline scan. I think I'll be on steroids, but will have to see what they say xx


----------



## baboushka24

Transfer done! My bladder was about to explode but we saw the little embie going in very clearly
Amazing stuff 
Now i need to wait....


----------



## KateMart

Congrats on being PUPO Baboushka! x


----------



## baboushka24

Thank you girls , fingers crossed...


----------



## Max 2012

Thats great news babushka.  Congratulations on being PUPO!  Will probably see you on the 2ww thread on Friday?  

Flygirl,  how far along are you now?


----------



## summerbell

Hey Everyone!

Baboushka congratulations on being PUPO - hope you're taking it easy!

Max good luck for your transfer tomorrow - I hope it all goes well!

Katemart - that all sounds very serious?!  I hope it all gets resolved and you can mover forward soon?

Flygirl - What's your current situation?  Are you 6 months gone?

I had a wee scare on Monday - a bit of spotting!  Apols in advance for TMI - I have a watery pink discharge and rang the clinic, was called in for a scan and we saw a little heartbeat!  So it was just a waiting game from there.  Could be the start of MC or further implantation.  I had some more very light spotting which was brown and it appears to have stopped now!  So fingers crossed that it is all OK when I go in on Monday - the worrying never stops does it?

Have a lovely weekend ladies


----------



## KateMart

Summerbell, that all sounds so stressful! I hope you're ok. The heartbeat sounds like a very good sign that things are ok. Sending lots of     for Monday. My stuff isn't too serious - ureaplasma is a really common infection - around 40% of people have it. But the theory is that it is passed into the uterus via the catheter during ET which could cause MC. I'm seeing the consultant on the immunes stuff next week but should still be transferring on 15 July  

Hope everyone else is ok! Would love to hear how everyone is getting on  xx


----------



## baboushka24

Oh summerbell , you're right the worrying never stops but most spottings are nothing to worry about and you saw the heartbeat so it's really positive.
Keeping everything crossed for you
Xx


----------



## summerbell

Thanks everyone!  

Flygirl - 23 weeks that is great - I hope things go OK it's good that you are being monitored so closely.

I can't wait for Monday - hopefully everything is OK and it'll give us some peace of mind - then the worrying starts again waiting for the 12 week scan......   I am a right moody grumpy mare today - must be the hormones.

Have a great weekend ladies


----------



## Max 2012

Good luck for Monday sumerbell.  The heartbeat is a good sign things are going in the right direction.  

Thats great news to hear you are now 23 weeks flygirl.

Afm I had transfer this afternoon.  Lost one embryo in the thaw, and one transferred,  leaving 7 embryos left for future. Otd is 2nd July,  but I will probably start the testing next weekend.


----------



## baboushka24

Flygirl: otd is 28/06, seems like ages away . Are you expecting a little girl then?


----------



## Max 2012

Aww congratulations flygirl. A little princess.  

How was the scan today summerbell?

When are you planning to test babushka?


----------



## baboushka24

Hi ladies

Flygirl: how lovely to have a sister for your little boy 
I am feeling ok, the mind games have already started though; i got exactly the same symptoms as last time, sore boobs since day 4/5 and mild period like pain. Of course i can't help feeling that it's a good sign but i don't want to get carried away.

Max: i am planning to wait until Otd as dh and i won't be off together until then...saying that you never know... I might change my mind 
How are you feeling? When are you planning to test?


Summerbell: hope everything went well today.

Take care

Xx


----------



## summerbell

Hi Ladies

All good news yesterday - yay!  I was convinced it was all over, the spotting never really stopped and was getting heavier but everything was fine and we had a really strong heart beat.  There is a small clot below the pregnancy which is nothing to worry about and should disappear on it's own.  I am feeling so much more relaxed now that I know what the bleeding is    I have been discharged from the fertility clinic - feels a bit weird as I've been going there for years!

Congratulations on expecting a wee girl flygirl - how lovely.

Baboushka I don't want to jump the gun but my 2 BFP's had sore boobs and with the BFN in January there was nothing - sounds promising!!  

Max congrats on being pupo - take care of your self!


----------



## Max 2012

Thats great news summerbell. You must be so relieved.  

Babushka I'm 4dp3dt today.  I tested at 9dp3dt with my bfp in 2011, so thinking of doing the same this time round too. So that means I will test this Sunday. I'm on a natural cycle this time so no medication to keep af away which means I would be due af on Sunday anyway as my cycles are usually only 25 days anyway. So looks like we will both be testing on Sunday.  Fingers crossed we get our sibbling BFP's for our little boys. 

Had mild cramps today, and from looking online, today should be the day that it starts to implant if all is going to plan. I'm trying not to get too excited but trying to remain positive.  I did have the cramps with my bfp last time so hoping they are a good sign. 

How you feeling?


----------



## KateMart

Congrats summerbell that's fantastic news! 

Max, cramps sound like a good sign, I had them with my BFPs, even if they weren't sticky. Sending lots of   

Babouska congrats on being PUPO! Hope you are surviving ok!

Fly girl, how lovely to hear you are having a little girl. Congratulations!

I'm off for my baseline scan this morning. AF arrived on day 30 - earliest yet - so hoping lining is nice and thin. Then I have my immune system appointment this afternoon to go through my results and be given my drugs protocol, if any  

Xx


----------



## baboushka24

Hello ladies

Hope everyone is feeling ok...

Max: how are you feeling?

Summerbell: amazing news ... Now time to relax a little 

Flygirl: hope everything goes fine with the rest of your pregnancy... How lovely to have a little sister for your son!

Katemart: any news about your protocol?

Afm: still the same synptoms, just sore boobs and very tired but that's mainly due to my terrible hayfever 


Take care
Xx


----------



## Alotbsl

Hi ladies, well as you can see from my profile it all ended tragically for me at 21 weeks, life is so so cruel but I am not posting to bring everyone down, I am seeing my clinic on Tuesday to see when I can try again with my 3 remaining frosties, suppose I should join another thread but saw this was was still going and was nice to see some familiar names. 

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## KateMart

Alotbsl, I'm so sorry for what has happened to you, it's heartbreaking  . Hope the appointment on Tuesday goes ok. Xxx

Baboushka how many days last transfer are you now.  Sending lots of   For a lovely sticky BFP! Will you test early?

Thanks for asking about my protocol, as my NK cells are only slightly raised they are just giving me one intralipid infusion a week before transfer and then again if I get a BFP. They decided not to put me on steroids as it could over suppress my immune system. But I'm quite happy about that to be honest! 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## baboushka24

Alotbsl: i am so sorry to hear your sad news. My thoughts are my you .


----------



## Max 2012

Alotbsl so sorry to hear your news. I can't even begin to imagine what you are going through


----------



## baboushka24

Kate: my otd is 29/06 , so very soon, i'll definitely hold on till then... Fingers crossed


----------



## baboushka24

Sorry meant to type 28/06 so sunday


----------



## Alotbsl

Fingers xxx for tomorrow baboushka


----------



## KateMart

Good luck baboushka xx


----------



## Max 2012

Morning Ladies

Good luck for today babushka. 

And I cracked and tested early at 9dp3dt I got my   this morning. Faint line as expected but its there!


----------



## baboushka24

Thanks girls , i'll test tonight with dh but i dont have a good feeling, i got very mild period pain.

Max: amazing news, chuffed for you


----------



## summerbell

Morning ladies!  I had a heavy bleed started on Friday and sadly it's all over.  Really gutted thought that was it this time!  This journey is such a roller coaster but I won't give in until there is no hope left!  4 more frosties waiting and I'll be on the phone to the clinic to get me on the list for Aug/Sept.  Best of luck to you all.

Alotbsl - my most sincere condolences I cannot imaging losing a baby at 21 weeks.  I do not know how you get through this and I hope you have lots of support from your friends and family.


----------



## baboushka24

Oh summerbell i am so sorry to hear that but i admire your positive attitude and your time will come for sure


----------



## KateMart

Oh summerbell I'm so sad to hear that . I really thought this was your time. 

Max fantastic news on the BFP, lovely news xx


----------



## KateMart

Baboushka, good luck, sending lots of    For a lovely sticky BFP xx


----------



## baboushka24

Well it's a bfn for us, sad but also very grateful
To already have a child. I now want to concentrate on enjoying and making the most of our time with Leo
I wish all of you the best of luck ... You are all amazing and very brave.
Xx


----------



## KateMart

Baboushka, so sorry it was a BFN  . Xx


----------



## baboushka24

Hi flygirl: i really don't know about the fresh cycle tbh, i am 38'now so time is not on my side. We'll give a rest until the end of the year and we'll take some noce holidays and then we'll see. 
It was hard this time as i really "felt" pregnant and it was my first negative cycle. Stopped all the meds on sunday and i still haven't got my period. Do you know how long it takes?


----------



## Max 2012

Aww sorry to hear that babushka  . A holiday sounds just like the thing you need right now.


----------



## Max 2012

When I stopped my medication on I had my bleed 2 days later.


----------



## Alotbsl

So sorry babushka  

Thank you summerbell for your kind words, some days are better than othersthat's for sure.


----------

